# Children of Bodom/Bodom after Midnight Megathread (RIP Alexi)



## Black Mamba

Since there is no megathread for the Hate Crew, I thought I'd start one.

From Bodom's facebook:

"Namaste!

Sorry for not updating recently. I try to change this. I have been very busy both at home and work. We have some songs ready and I must say that they really sound great, very inspiring, dark and also little blackish. We have been joking about Alexi that one day he will come to rehearsals with corpse paints  ! So dark the songs have been. 
Nice autumn to everybody and be very surprised in October!
Jaska"

Maybe they are going back to the Something Wild/Hatebreeder sound?

Anyway, I can't wait for the new album.


----------



## JosephAOI

I used to love this band more than anything but after Reckless, Relentless, Forever I just lost my taste for them. I was too burnt out on their old stuff and that album blew.

They're all fantastic musicians though!


----------



## theleem

Man, I sure hope they're going back to their early stuff. I just kinda lost interest in them after their last album. I mean I'll listen to Something Wild every now and then, but other than that I've kinda given up on them.

Here's to hoping they get back to what worked for them!


----------



## yellowv

Doubt this thread will become a megathread. Not too much love here for COB anymore. I still like em, but not nearly as much as the old days.


----------



## Don Vito

Black Mamba said:


> Sorry for not updating recently. I try to change this. I have been very busy both at home and work. We have some songs ready and I must say that they really sound great, very inspiring, dark and also little blackish. We have been joking about Alexi that one day he will come to rehearsals with corpse paints  ! So dark the songs have been.
> Nice autumn to everybody and be very surprised in October!
> Jaska"


I think I'm going to cry if it comes out how I'm imagining, but it probably won't. I don't care, I'll listen to it anyway.

I hope it sounds like this


----------



## Exit Existence

lol Even the COB's own forum is a grave yard. The Guitar Player's Thread there used to be hoppin and now it gets like one post a month, I don't even check it anymore. Used to dig them a lot but they've just been a disappointment over the last 7 years. Last album was okay but nothing real memorable, they have no "wow" factor IMO. I hung out with the band a few times and it seems that most of them are kind of burnt out and just riding things out nowadays


----------



## Don Vito

(__Joonas__)

that is all


----------



## SuperMutant

They might as well become a metalcore band so they can suck even more. I never got the hype with this band, SO many bands do what they do better yet their still so popular? Their first 3 albums were good but honestly everything after is meh. I almost died laughing when I saw a poll where alexi was voted the best metal guitarist in the world.


----------



## BornToLooze

I hope on the new album Roope does more solos. He's a better player than Alexi anyways.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Overrated band.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

yellowv said:


> Doubt this thread will become a megathread. Not too much love here for COB anymore. I still like em, but not nearly as much as the old days.


 
There was a megathread a while back but agreed, the interest in the band has generally died down after Hate Crew Deathroll. I didn't mind the good bits of Are You Dead Yet? but to me that's where the signs of going in a different direction were apparent. The went from neoclasssical shred/black/metal to jumpdafuckup from there...


----------



## cronux

everything up to follow the reaper (even that album) is 

everything after that is just


----------



## JosephAOI

I dunno why everyone bashed on AYDY and Blooddrunk, I fucking loved those albums when I was into COB


----------



## Dan

JosephAOI said:


> I dunno why everyone bashed on AYDY and Blooddrunk, I fucking loved those albums when I was into COB



+1. For Are You Dead Yet? Anyway. I think they were establishing a new sound with that album and because everyone kicked off saying it didnt sound anything like old Bodom they tried to hard with the albums after that to get back to their grass roots. I think if they had carried on with the sounds they were making on AYDY then they would still have something somewhat interesting to listen to. 

I'll hold judgement till i hear the new material but every single album has dissapointed me after AYDY.


----------



## sleepy502

Something Wild through Hate Crew Deathroll are albums I point out to people who want to get into metal more. Great albums. If I had to choose one album to recommend from them its Follow the Reaper.

Anything after HCD is a joke.


----------



## ChronicConsumer

Children of Bodom was the band that got me into metal with their first couple of cds. Are you dead yet is sort of where I lost interest. Some songs on that album are good, but anything after that.. I just can't be bothered. I've heard it all before.

Having said that.. learning stuff from like, Follow the Reaper has been excellent for my lead playing!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Overrated?  Okay, their last 2 albums are just meh, but AYDY? had some good songs and everything before that is just epic. Also you can't deny the fact that at least technically Alexi is very good player. All those "best guitarist ever" polls are just stupid and you shouldn't care about them. In fact, all music polls are retarded as shit as music is subjective as it gets. Maybe like a "fan's favorite" poll would make sense but if bunch of kids vote Alexi as the best player in the world doesn't mean he is because no-one else just bothered to vote their favorites.


----------



## Ghoul-7

(Rant alert)

I hate it how here in Finland metal means COB and ACDC, that´'s just so stupid. You only see people with COB shirts here ,no one has any other band merch. Every guitar player in Finland is also: Alexi=GOD!!1!1!! I never quite fancied them, but this makes me dislike them even more


----------



## flow

cob sux now. they were good once, but that was long ago


----------



## Ghoul-7

Lol this megathread just turned into a "bash Bodom" thread.


----------



## SuperMutant

Ghoul-7 said:


> Lol this megathread just turned into a "bash Bodom" thread.


Apparently the guys who actually still like them are neg-rep-ing people


----------



## BornToLooze

JosephAOI said:


> I dunno why everyone bashed on AYDY and Blooddrunk, I fucking loved those albums when I was into COB



While I'm not that big of a fan of those albums as a whole, some of the songs off of them are fun as hell to play. Everyone bashes them because they changed their sound. Just like if they release an album that's like their old stuff, people will say they sold out. But Relentless and Reckless or whatever their new album was did suck.

But like I said, they should let Roope write everything
Latvala Bros - The Wooden Eye - YouTube

Stone - Get Stoned - YouTube


----------



## Valennic

AYDY was their last good album.

Come at me.

Everything after that was just....crap.


----------



## Chiba666

Not a fan of the alst 2 albums, but as a whole they have some great songs and live I tihnk they are darn good. Looking forward to the next album.

To all you haters, bah who cares.


----------



## theleem

JosephAOI said:


> I dunno why everyone bashed on AYDY and Blooddrunk, I fucking loved those albums when I was into COB



I agree completely. It seems like everyone bashes on them, but really the only album I can't get into is the last one. I might not really listen to them with much regularity anymore, but I still think they're a pretty freaking great band when they're at their best.


----------



## Don Vito

Are You Dead Yet is so stupid it becomes fun in a way.

In Your Face is my anthem of angst.


----------



## BornToLooze

I guess its because I'm growing up and getting more mature, but I can't stand that song anymore. Not so much the song, just the

I don't give a flying fuck motherfucker! 
I don't give a flying fuck motherfucker! 
I don't give a flying! 
I don't give a flying, 
I don't give a flying FUCK!


----------



## Black Mamba

Ghoul-7 said:


> You only see people with COB shirts here ,no one has any other band merch. Every guitar player in Finland is also: Alexi=GOD!!1!1!!


 
And that's why I love Finland.


----------



## SuperMutant

I think everyone who has bashed COB in this thread has got neg rep 

WHO IS THE FANBOY?


----------



## Exit Existence

I started talking to roope at 70,000 tons of metal and he got so hammered and followed me around all night and i basically had to babysit him lol dude was hillarious.


----------



## Fat-Elf

SuperMutant said:


> I think everyone who has bashed COB in this thread has got neg rep
> 
> WHO IS THE FANBOY?



Well then why you're here in the first place if you're just going to bash CoB?  And just leave if you have nothing better to discuss than the neg-reps.


----------



## BornToLooze

If any of y'all have seen them live, does Alexi still play sloppy as hell? Because I've always wanted to see them live.


----------



## Fat-Elf

BornToLooze said:


> If any of y'all have seen them live, does Alexi still play sloppy as hell? Because I've always wanted to see them live.



Probably not as Alexi has gotten a bit more sober now as far as I know. Back in 2008 when I saw then opening for Slipknot they were all pretty sloppy, especially Alexi. Pretty much only thing I can remember is Alexi trying to do a guitar spin but it ended up landing on his ass.


----------



## Black Mamba

BornToLooze said:


> If any of y'all have seen them live, does Alexi still play sloppy as hell? Because I've always wanted to see them live.


 
Alexi is playing much better live now.


----------



## imlikemike

Bodom was one of the first bands to get me into the heavier side of metal (along with In Flames) but I definitely have lost a lot of interest in them over the last couple of albums. However, Tokyo Warhearts is still one of my favorite live albums ever. If it wasn't for that album, I may never have picked up a guitar in the first place.


----------



## Don Vito

BornToLooze said:


> If any of y'all have seen them live, does Alexi still play sloppy as hell? Because I've always wanted to see them live.




This is one of the better examples of their recent live shows. Although I watched a video of them playing a song from their newest album completely butchered.

I saw them in 2009 and had a blast, although I usually can't tell when metal bands fuck up live until I watch footage later. There is always to much going on for me to notice.


----------



## theleem

BornToLooze said:


> If any of y'all have seen them live, does Alexi still play sloppy as hell? Because I've always wanted to see them live.



I saw them live in Denver a few years back, his playing wasn't very sloppy, although before the songs he said the wrong song title like 3 times


----------



## Don Vito

From Stockholm Knockout(great DVD!)


A fine taste in axes indeed! I would kill for one of those mini Akira Random Stars!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

They definitely lost there touch on the reckless album... Think people got tired of seeing drunk rock'n'rollers, i know i did...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Holy shit. I didn't even realise until now that most of them were barely 18 when they started. They already played their first Japan shows when Henkka wasn't even allowed to drink there.  Kinda sucks how nowadays nobody takes young bands seriously. Although, I still haven't seen one that would be as good as CoB. I gotta go see them if they are playing any shows around here soon. I feel bad for not having bought any their albums beside one single.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Holy shit. I didn't even realise until now that most of them were barely 18 when they started. They already played their first Japan shows when Henkka wasn't even allowed to drink there.  Kinda sucks how nowadays nobody takes young bands seriously. Although, I still haven't seen one that would be as good as CoB. I gotta go see them if they are playing any shows around here soon. I feel bad for not having bought any their albums beside one single.


They were actually younger than that when playing under the name Inearthed(which was basically CoB in their demo days).

Alexi doing Hawaiian fusion shred at 17


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> They were actually younger than that when playing under the name Inearthed(which was basically CoB in their demo days).
> 
> Alexi doing Hawaiian fusion shred at 17




Damn, totally forgot the Inearthed. What they were? Like 14?


----------



## kunalbatra

Black Mamba said:


> Since there is no megathread for the Hate Crew, I thought I'd start one.
> 
> From Bodom's facebook:
> 
> "Namaste!
> 
> Sorry for not updating recently. I try to change this. I have been very busy both at home and work. We have some songs ready and I must say that they really sound great, very inspiring, dark and also little blackish. We have been joking about Alexi that one day he will come to rehearsals with corpse paints  ! So dark the songs have been.
> Nice autumn to everybody and be very surprised in October!
> Jaska"
> 
> Maybe they are going back to the Something Wild/Hatebreeder sound?
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait for the new album.




Haha that 'Namaste' was for that they are touring India in Oct. Playing on same date as Megadeth here. Wish there was a way for me to catch both of them live, but the shows are fuckin' 1500 miles apart


----------



## Fat-Elf

Haha, just read some news that Alexi will be shown in some cooking-show next week with Deftones' singer. Can't wait to see how much booze is involved.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Follow The Reaper is a truly magnificent album and I won't hear a word against it.

That was their peak... the more recent stuff doesn't really stand up in the same way IMO. Blooddrunk had some cool stuff on it, less so Relentless Reckless Forever. In fact, there's only one song on RRF that I really like, which is Shovel Knockout - for the intro. I really dig that intro.


----------



## Xaios

While I'm not willing to say that AYDY through their current material is bad, I'm definitely not a fan. When AYDY first came out, I actually really loved it. But slowly, over time, I realized how formulaic it was. It's still got a couple songs I enjoy, but I've moved on for the most part. Especially with lyrics like "give me a reason bitch, I'm gonna fuck you up." Now obviously, a) metal is not typically a genre where you encounter wordsmiths very often, and b) CoB's lyrics have ALWAYS had a huge element of parody, but that kind of thing is just too much.

I've never listened to Something Wild, but Hatebreeder, Follow the Reaper, and HCDR are fantastic albums. Follow the Reaper especially has a special place in my heart. I remember the first time I heard the solo section at the end of "Kissing the Shadows" and it was just like "DAAAAAAMNNNN!!"


----------



## feilong29

I stumbled upon COB on accident while creeping on some girls myspace years ago, and have been hooked on them and melodic death metal ever since. Follow The Reaper is INDEED my favorite album and I would hope their new material sounds like it; but lets be honest, as a band, you can keep to your roots, but at some point, that becomes boring... for the band, ya know? In Flames did the same thing.

So AYDY, Blooddrunk and RRF are just ways for them to stay interested in making music. Makes sense to me and, sure, it's not FTR or HCDR or SW but, it is still 'good' music; different, but it breaks up the monotony(sp?) of writing the same stuff over, and OVER, and OOOOVER again. Maybe after doing something 'different' for the past couple of years, they have gotten the itch to go back to their original roots, as I'm sure they hear the cries of the fans. 

To be honest with you, I would LOVE for Roope and Alexi to bring back Sinergy.


----------



## ghost2II2

Alright! Finally a thread devoted to the progenitors of "Hot Topic Metal!"


----------



## Don Vito

feilong29 said:


> To be honest with you, I would LOVE for Roope and Alexi to bring back Sinergy.


This is just a rumor, but a lot of the leads and melodies from the new album were supposedly taken from the fourth coming Sinergy record. Wouldn't surprise me, as they were far more complex than the leads on Blooddrunk.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Xaios said:


> Follow the Reaper especially has a special place in my heart. I remember the first time I heard the solo section at the end of "Kissing the Shadows" and it was just like "DAAAAAAMNNNN!!"



This - except for me it was the solo in the title track. Mostly keyboard actually, but it just blew me away - I was 12 at the time, and the most extreme thing I'd heard before that was Enter Sandman.

I actually discovered COB through one of those shred solo compilation videos that are rife on YouTube (even more so a few years ago)... come to think of it, I discovered so many amazing solos through those videos. They were cool.


----------



## Don Vito

BucketheadRules said:


> I actually discovered COB through one of those shred solo compilation videos that are rife on YouTube (even more so a few years ago)... come to think of it, I discovered so many amazing solos through those videos. They were cool.


Same here

I think I know the particular one you are talking about. It either got removed by now, or it's still audio-less.


----------



## edsped

I remember in high school some college guy who worked at Pizza Hut with me gave me a burned copy of Follow the Reaper (and the data side of the disc was red, very fitting). I had heard of CoB but never listened to any of their stuff and right from the first track it was exactly what I hoped it'd be. Well, I was hoping for better vocals but still. Then I listened to Bodom After Midnight and that was it. The little harmonized keyboard lead during the keyboard solo is so cool to me for some reason, even now when I think about good CoB stuff that's like the first thing to come to mind. Either that or the outro solo for Hatebreeder.


----------



## feilong29

kennedyblake said:


> This is just a rumor, but a lot of the leads and melodies from the new album were supposedly taken from the fourth coming Sinergy record. Wouldn't surprise me, as they were far more complex than the leads on Blooddrunk.



That would be awesome! Also, the song by Roope on the finnish Guitar Heroes, was supposedly a track he had written for the new Sinergy Album. I must say, I looooved Sinergy MORE than COB. Despite their change in sound, they still have a place in my heart lol. His signature guitars (Alexi) are badass as well!


----------



## Nile

I expect hate from this. I like Hatebreeder through to AYDY. The two newest albums and first album just don't catch on to me that much.


----------



## edsped

I don't really like Something Wild other than like Lake Bodom and Deadnight Warrior.


----------



## Don Vito

Something Wild is my favorite album from them.

None of their albums(save for maybe the _Shining_ demo) capture the dark ambiance of that particular album.

Oddly enough, I used to hate it because of it's low production values. That was a different time.


----------



## feilong29

kennedyblake said:


> Something Wild is my favorite album from them.
> 
> None of their albums(save for maybe the _Shining_ demo) capture the dark ambiance of that particular album.
> 
> Oddly enough, I used to hate it because of it's low production values. That was a different time.


 
I can't remember the song from that demo, but, one of the songs had a pre-chorus riff that was used in Beware The Heavens song.


----------



## Don Vito

feilong29 said:


> I can't remember the song from that demo, but, one of the songs had a pre-chorus riff that was used in Beware The Heavens song.




This is the demo before _Shining_.
Someone pointed that out to me, and then I decided to check out Sinergy


----------



## feilong29

kennedyblake said:


> This is the demo before _Shining_.
> Someone pointed that out to me, and then I decided to check out Sinergy




BOOM! Yep, despite their recent creations, COB is still badass. I put FTR on when I'm cruising. Good cruising tunes  I'm about to get an Alexi signature custom made.


----------



## feilong29

Can anyone agree with me when I say that Roundtrip to Hell and Back sounds like a Sinergy-esque type song?


----------



## feilong29

Can you guys pick ONE song that captures the essense of Children of Bodom as a whole? Like, if you could send ONE song to someone who've never heard of COB, what song would it be? Everytime I Die would be the song I'd choose. I play that song OVER and OVER and OOOOVER aain. It's melodic, good tempo, great lead work and though the rhythm is simple, it is still powerful; gives me a sense of nonstagia.


----------



## potatohead

Everytime I Die is a great song. The harmonized melody in it gets me every time.


----------



## Don Vito

feilong29 said:


> Can you guys pick ONE song that captures the essense of Children of Bodom as a whole? Like, if you could send ONE song to someone who've never heard of COB, what song would it be? Everytime I Die would be the song I'd choose. I play that song OVER and OVER and OOOOVER aain. It's melodic, good tempo, great lead work and though the rhythm is simple, it is still powerful; gives me a sense of nonstagia.


As much as I would like to pick an old song of theirs, I would go with Tie My Rope from the Blooddrunk album.

The first half sounds like new CoB, while the second half is more melodic like the old stuff. That way someone can hear both styles and choose which one they like, or if they both like me .


----------



## feilong29

I'm not letting this thread die!!! Anyone up to date on their new label deal w/Marquee Inc of Japan?

"COB inks a deal for Japan with Marquee Inc
03 Oct 2012
Children Of Bodom are happy to announce that they just inked a deal with Marquee Inc., their new label in Japan.

Marquee Inc. will release the new COB album late spring/early summer 2013.
Henkka/COB says: &#8220;"This is exciting change for us cos Japan has always been one of our favorite places and most important markets. We have been lucky to have been dealing with good people in Japan so far and we know we are in good hands from now on too! Really looking forward to do this next album with Marquee.""


COBHC. _COB inks a deal for Japan with Marquee Inc. _Retrieved October 11, 2012 from Children Of Bodom Hate Crew Official Website - www.cobhc.com


----------



## BornToLooze

On the Tokyo Warhearts version of Touch Like an Angel of Death, what's the song they play before it because it sounds really familiar but I don't think its from one of their songs.


----------



## feilong29

BornToLooze said:


> On the Tokyo Warhearts version of Touch Like an Angel of Death, what's the song they play before it because it sounds really familiar but I don't think its from one of their songs.



I think that song is from a movie.


----------



## -JR-

At around 4:20


----------



## edsped

feilong29 said:


> Can you guys pick ONE song that captures the essense of Children of Bodom as a whole? Like, if you could send ONE song to someone who've never heard of COB, what song would it be? Everytime I Die would be the song I'd choose. I play that song OVER and OVER and OOOOVER aain. It's melodic, good tempo, great lead work and though the rhythm is simple, it is still powerful; gives me a sense of nonstagia.


Probably either Hatebreeder, Follow the Reaper or Silent Night, Bodom Night. I love Everytime I Die but it's too down tempo to capture the "essence" of CoB IMO.


----------



## Black Mamba

Here's the cooking show:


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> Here's the cooking show:




Have fun trying to figure out what they're saying.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Alexi Laiho is one of my favorite lead guitarists ever. Every song of his in the first four albums feature at least one amazingly catchy riff or solo. His leads aren't (well, weren't) just fillers; they actually mean something. In fact, he's the only shredder whose solos I actually dig.

I couldn't care less if he's not perfectly clean live or if he doesn't use dorian or frygian modes as much as X... he's pretty darn good at what he does. I'd pick Laiho over more precise - albeit annoying, IMO - guitarists such as Petrucci, Loureiro, or Romeo any day. Of course, all three are a lot more versatile than Laiho; nevertheless the latter seems better in his style.

That said, everything they've released after HCDR range from lame to meh.


----------



## feilong29

Everything after HCDR is unique in it's own way; it's still different and not as mainstream as people think. Can anyone answer why he changed up his solo for Bodom Beach Terror? Anyone got any covers???? Here is mine; sorry if this is the wrong thread to put them, but this is afterall, a BODOM megathread!

Original (solo starts at 2:26):



New version (full solo at 3:33):




and my cover


----------



## MFB

I've been a Bodom fan since 2002ish when I first heard "Hatebreeder" and immediately after that I got all their stuff. Getting "Hate Crew Deathroll" was one of the best Christmas gifts I got that year and played a big role following it, plus in 2005 I got to see Bodom live with Trivium and Amon Amarth which was also the first time I met Alexi and the band who were great. I still have the poster from the AYDY? tour signed in my room. Unfortunately, that was the last album I bought from them since I didn't care for "Blooddrunk" and totally forgot about "Relentless, Reckless Forever" since they've changed so drastically from what they were before and to me it's not in a good way; it's a rut sound now (curse you drop C tuning!)

/former fanboy mode off


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

feilong29 said:


> Can anyone agree with me when I say that Roundtrip to Hell and Back sounds like a Sinergy-esque type song?


 
Yes, that song is badass


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

I like all their shit, but for me the best stuff is older d-standard stuff...their guitar sound and riffing is just so razor sharp and crisp


----------



## I Voyager

Are You Dead Yet? got me into the band and it's probably my favorite COB album for nostalgic reasons. But besides that, Hatebreeder is probably their finest material.


----------



## feilong29

I Voyager said:


> Are You Dead Yet? got me into the band and it's probably my favorite COB album for nostalgic reasons. But besides that, Hatebreeder is probably their finest material.


 
I was rocking out to AYDY all weekend; it's good 'cruisin' music. The riffs on songs like Next In Line, Bastards of Bodom and Trashed Lost and Strungout put me in a 'summertime' type place.


----------



## Don Vito

feilong29 said:


> Can anyone agree with me when I say that Roundtrip to Hell and Back sounds like a Sinergy-esque type song?


Cry of the Nihilist HAS to be a former Sinergy song they didn't use.


----------



## feilong29

kennedyblake said:


> Cry of the Nihilist HAS to be a former Sinergy song they didn't use.


 
Think so? Let me check it out again. I think I may have mentioned it, but, I was told that Roope's song, Soap On A Rope, was supposed to be a Sinergy song.


----------



## Fat-Elf

So they're releasing a new signature guitar for him. A LTD Alexi-600 with that green paint on it. Looks good for me.


----------



## feilong29

kennedyblake said:


> Cry of the Nihilist HAS to be a former Sinergy song they didn't use.


 
Eh, maybe, but that's just my opinion lol. I think Roundtrip to Hell and Back as well as Relentless Reckless Forever sound more like Sinergy; not quite there yet.


----------



## Black Mamba

Fat-Elf said:


> So they're releasing a new signature guitar for him. A LTD Alexi-600 with that green paint on it. Looks good for me.


 
The new sig is very reminiscent of his glow in the dark sawtooth. Very, Very Hot!


----------



## feilong29

Black Mamba said:


> The new sig is very reminiscent of his glow in the dark sawtooth. Very, Very Hot!


 
I hope without the skull and crossbones :/ I'm about to get a Custom Alexi made; it's going to be a mix of two of his guitars


----------



## feilong29

Now, this picture is interesting because, it has the EMG FHZ-H2 pup and a mini toggle switch; I get that he wouldn't waste the time or money replacing his current guitars setup, but, with this new one, what is the switch for if he has his own signature EMG pickup/preamp now?


----------



## Fat-Elf

feilong29 said:


> Now, this picture is interesting because, it has the EMG FHZ-H2 pup and a mini toggle switch; I get that he wouldn't waste the time or money replacing his current guitars setup, but, with this new one, what is the switch for if he has his own signature EMG pickup/preamp now?



Oh, sorry. Misleading picture is misleading. The axe in that picture is a custom made ESP Alexi had gotten. The production model will be LTD.


----------



## feilong29

Fat-Elf said:


> Oh, sorry. Misleading picture is misleading. The axe in that picture is a custom made ESP Alexi had gotten. The production model will be LTD.


 
Oh ok... so they should have his signature pup installed at least? Still though, why would he have that switch there? Maybe for his Japanese models, he prefers the FHZ-H2 with MM-04. He just needs to come out with a blue pinstripe w/blue sawtooth inlays lol!


----------



## jacksonplayer

feilong29 said:


> I must say, I looooved Sinergy MORE than COB.



Same here. Sinergy had quality songs and great playing, and Kim Goss's vocals improved dramatically over the course of the band's history. By comparison, COB sounds like a novelty act. I enjoy COB in short bursts, but I can't get past the crappy vocals.
 
Sadly, it's about 99% unlikely that Sinergy will ever get back together or finish the fourth album. Kim has moved back to the USA and is teaching music, and I'm guessing she isn't uber-excited to work with her ex-husband Alexi again.


----------



## feilong29

jacksonplayer said:


> Same here. Sinergy had quality songs and great playing, and Kim Goss's vocals improved dramatically over the course of the band's history. By comparison, COB sounds like a novelty act. I enjoy COB in short bursts, but I can't get past the crappy vocals.
> 
> Sadly, it's about 99% unlikely that Sinergy will ever get back together or finish the fourth album. Kim has moved back to the USA and is teaching music, and I'm guessing she isn't uber-excited to work with her ex-husband Alexi again.


 
HAHA touche! I think she got married and has a few kids? Maybe I'm exaggerating the truth. But shit... would be awesome. Maybe Bodom can release a B-sides that are nothing but scrap Sinergy material.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Alexi was actually married to that hambeast?


----------



## feilong29

Fat-Elf said:


> Alexi was actually married to that hambeast?


 
She has lost a considerable amount of weight since they were married; but yes, they were married after dating for a while. Haha, you are silly lol


----------



## Fat-Elf

feilong29 said:


> She has lost a considerable amount of weight since they were married; but yes, they were married after dating for a while. Haha, you are silly lol



"Marry a fat girl, get a divorce, girl gets thin."

Bad Luck Laiho 

You know, Alexi and Janne should date. They would make a great couple.


----------



## Black Mamba

Fat-Elf said:


> Oh, sorry. Misleading picture is misleading. The axe in that picture is a custom made ESP Alexi had gotten. The production model will be LTD.


 
Are you sure the production model will only be an LTD? I'd imagine it would also be available as a STD and custom shop version.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> Are you sure the production model will only be an LTD? I'd imagine it would also be available as a STD and custom shop version.



Alexi Laiholle uusi ESP signature-malli! - MUSAMAAILMA OY

Probably not much of help for you but it says that Alexi received the CS model and they will release a LTD 600 version of it. No information about any other models but yeah, it is possible that they release some ESP/Edwards versions.


----------



## Black Mamba

Fat-Elf said:


> Alexi Laiholle uusi ESP signature-malli! - MUSAMAAILMA OY
> 
> Probably not much of help for you but it says that Alexi received the CS model and they will release a LTD 600 version of it. No information about any other models but yeah, it is possible that they release some ESP/Edwards versions.


 
I see; thanks for the link and info.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Alexi was actually married to that hambeast?


That's not nice.... okay she was a bit scury lokkin' at times


----------



## Don Vito

jacksonplayer said:


> and I'm guessing she isn't uber-excited to work with her ex-husband Alexi again.


why? they wrote some lyrics together for later Bodom material. Of course were stepping in territory we know nothing about if this goes further....


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> That's not nice.... okay she was a bit scury lokkin' at times



More like pixelated mess.  But yeah, I'm just being honest here.


----------



## jacksonplayer

There's a recent interview with Kimberly somewhere, where she talks about what she's doing now. As I recall, she's on good terms with Alexi--I was mostly just joking earlier. 

Still, dropping a paying job to move back to Europe and take up the life of a poverty-stricken metal musician, in a band that's been dormant for a decade, seems....unlikely. However, the fourth Sinergy album was supposedly almost finished but for Alexi's leads (he broke his arm and couldn't finish them)...it'd be nice if that could be finished and see the light of day, even if some of the riffs have been recycled for COB. I'd buy it.


----------



## feilong29

jacksonplayer said:


> There's a recent interview with Kimberly somewhere, where she talks about what she's doing now. As I recall, she's on good terms with Alexi--I was mostly just joking earlier.
> 
> Still, dropping a paying job to move back to Europe and take up the life of a poverty-stricken metal musician, in a band that's been dormant for a decade, seems....unlikely. However, the fourth Sinergy album was supposedly almost finished but for Alexi's leads (he broke his arm and couldn't finish them)...it'd be nice if that could be finished and see the light of day, even if some of the riffs have been recycled for COB. I'd buy it.



Oh, it was due to him injuring himself? I thought it was a Jari-Wintersun type deal where they lost some material. Sigh... only in a perfect world would Sins of the Past be released and a part of everyone's lives... that is what the album was supposed to be called right? Lol


----------



## Don Vito

retracted comment


----------



## Black Mamba

The new album will be around May!


----------



## feilong29

Black Mamba said:


> The new album will be around May!




Oh what an AWESOME Birthday present it would be if they release in April


----------



## avenger

I used to love COB (first 3/4 albums), then it all started going down... and continued going down... down... down...

Does COB even tour anymore? Who goes to their shows if they do?


I am preparing myself for some laughs when this album comes out. I am expecting they mean dark as in "twilight vampire" dark...

Prove me wrong.


----------



## I Voyager

avenger said:


> Does COB even tour anymore? Who goes to their shows if they do?



I saw them the summer of last year and this past March. Truth be told, I mainly went because of the openers both times (DTP/SepticFlesh/Obscura, Eluveitie/Revocation, respectively), but Bodom were still highly enjoyable to me, mainly because I used to listen to them a lot when I was younger.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

I always thought this band was the seemingly manly guy's go-to band. Pseudo-badass looks and "wild" attitude is apparently not my cup-of-tea.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I used to love the fuck out of CoB in high school, everything up to and including Are You Dead Yet? 

Still dig those albums quite a bit, and they always elicit quite a bit of nostalgia for me.

Their newer albums though....


----------



## feilong29

spawnofthesith said:


> I used to love the fuck out of CoB in high school, everything up to and including Are You Dead Yet?
> 
> Still dig those albums quite a bit, and they always elicit quite a bit of nostalgia for me.
> 
> Their newer albums though....


 
Hey! I see you ar Denver! Did you see Bodom at the Gothic this year? I think it was this year.


----------



## spawnofthesith

feilong29 said:


> Hey! I see you ar Denver! Did you see Bodom at the Gothic this year? I think it was this year.



I was considering it, but I didn't have the funds for both that, and some other concert that was around then that I wanted to go to more (incidentally, I can't remember what show that was ).

I'll be at TBDM and Dethklok at the Fillmore next month though


----------



## feilong29

spawnofthesith said:


> I was considering it, but I didn't have the funds for both that, and some other concert that was around then that I wanted to go to more (incidentally, I can't remember what show that was ).
> 
> I'll be at TBDM and Dethklok at the Fillmore next month though



Heck ya! Same here  Eluveitie or however you spell it was badass that night!


----------



## Black Mamba

Studio Update from Bodom's facebook: 

"Recording preproduction demos of new songs. Drums done, some guitars and keys plus vocals still missing."
-JW


----------



## Don Vito

It would be cool if they put out one of those demo tracks early like they did with Tie My Rope. I'm very anxoius to hear this new record.


----------



## Black Mamba

kennedyblake said:


> It would be cool if they put out one of those demo tracks early like they did with Tie My Rope. I'm very anxoius to hear this new record.


 
That would be awesome if they did that. I can't wait for the new album, I have a feeling they're going back to their roots on this one.


----------



## Black Mamba

Pardon the bump; but I thought some Hate Crew fans might want to see this 30 sec. studio report:

Dec 29, 2012 10:17am | Facebook


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> Pardon the bump; but I thought some Hate Crew fans might want to see this 30 sec. studio report:
> 
> Dec 29, 2012 10:17am | Facebook



Haha, they're drinking Olvi. Maybe I should get some too and write some kick-ass riffs.


----------



## PettyThief

If the new album is anything like RRF, I will very much enjoy it . RFF is a step in the right direction for the boys in CoB.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

CoB used to be awesome. But good god they are awful now


----------



## Black Mamba

Krigloch the Furious said:


> CoB used to be awesome. But good god they are awful now


 
To each his own I guess.


----------



## Don Vito

Krigloch the Furious said:


> CoB used to be awesome. But good god they are awful now


 You're 5 pages late.

Anyways, nice video Jaska


----------



## Nile

I'm actually hoping for more Hate Crew/Are you Dead Yet? style things.


----------



## sear

Screw people who say Children of Bodom "lost it." They were always shit - copy-pasted stolen Yngwie riffs and leads, shitty incomprehensible vocals that sound like a whiny kid trying to do black metal, lame-ass 80s-sounding keyboards, etc. The new material is worse only because they took a huge slab of -core influence and ran out of what little originality they may have otherwise had. I think it's pretty telling that of all the metal bands I'm aware of, Children of Bodom is possibly the most worshipped by 12 year old girls (right up there with Opeth and Cradle of Filth).

That said, I used to like them back when I was getting into metal during my early teens, and it was the "most extreme" stuff I could find. Time has a way of granting us perspective. I do appreciate their musicianship to a degree (though they are extremely overrated in that regard), but fuck, they should just... stop making music at this point. Even once-good bands like Arsis are starting to sound like Bodom these days.


----------



## Don Vito

Oh man that hurt my feelings. Don't post stuff like that.


----------



## troyguitar

Follow The Reaper is still one of the only CD's with non-singing that I enjoy listening to (I can count the number on my fingers), it is a great CD.


----------



## Philligan

sear said:


> Screw people who say Children of Bodom "lost it." They were always shit - copy-pasted stolen Yngwie riffs and leads, shitty incomprehensible vocals that sound like a whiny kid trying to do black metal, lame-ass 80s-sounding keyboards, etc. The new material is worse only because they took a huge slab of -core influence and ran out of what little originality they may have otherwise had. I think it's pretty telling that of all the metal bands I'm aware of, Children of Bodom is possibly the most worshipped by 12 year old girls (right up there with Opeth and Cradle of Filth).
> 
> That said, I used to like them back when I was getting into metal during my early teens, and it was the "most extreme" stuff I could find. Time has a way of granting us perspective. I do appreciate their musicianship to a degree (though they are extremely overrated in that regard), but fuck, they should just... stop making music at this point. Even once-good bands like Arsis are starting to sound like Bodom these days.



I really really liked their first album, mainly because of the vocals. Alexi couldn't really sing and didn't care, and you could tell. The black metal influences were a big part of it for me, too. Now that I'm older and I've heard more music I can see a lot more of the Lynch and glam influence in Alexi's playing, which is really cool, but their newer stuff doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## Black Mamba

sear said:


> Screw people who say Children of Bodom "lost it." They were always shit - copy-pasted stolen Yngwie riffs and leads, shitty incomprehensible vocals that sound like a whiny kid trying to do black metal, lame-ass 80s-sounding keyboards, etc. The new material is worse only because they took a huge slab of -core influence and ran out of what little originality they may have otherwise had. I think it's pretty telling that of all the metal bands I'm aware of, Children of Bodom is possibly the most worshipped by 12 year old girls (right up there with Opeth and Cradle of Filth).
> 
> That said, I used to like them back when I was getting into metal during my early teens, and it was the "most extreme" stuff I could find. Time has a way of granting us perspective. I do appreciate their musicianship to a degree (though they are extremely overrated in that regard), but fuck, they should just... stop making music at this point. Even once-good bands like Arsis are starting to sound like Bodom these days.


----------



## Alberto7

Aaahh these guys are such a massive part of my high school days. From the end of the 8th grade up until my first year of university, I used to be massively in love with this band, to the point that I'd bought the Alexi signature guitar. My bandmates from the band I was in when I lived in Spain began calling me "Alexi" at one point, and the name stuck, so now most of my friends in my friend circle in Spain call me that without even knowing why . Supposedly I also looked like him when I had long hair and dressed in black shirts and camo pants.

Now that I've grown out of them and my tastes in music have diversified almost completely out of the realm of metal, I can still say that I love their material up until HCDR and part of AYDY. I still haven't really found any other band that transmit that same vibe. I barely listen to them anymore, they're just not my cup of tea, and I have to be in the mood for them, but I certainly still appreciate their music.

With that said, I found Blooddrunk and RRF to be completely disappointing. Hopefully they'll redeem themselves with the new album, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Don Vito

I said I hated Blooddrunk a few pages back, but I ended up buying it a few days ago

It grew on me for some reason. I think Lobodomy and Roadkill Morning are underrated songs.


----------



## MontaraMike

I love Children of Bodom, but always felt the keyboard needed a harder sound. Happy chiming bell sounds do not fit the music IMO.


----------



## troyguitar

I love the happy keyboard sounds. They're fun music, not angry music.


----------



## MontaraMike

Yeah a happy fun Band named after a terrible murder of 3 teenagers and with fun songs like "Are You Dead Yet" LOL


----------



## Don Vito

They stopped writing about the Lake Bodom murders with Bodom Beach Terror I think.

Something Wild is the only album where they reeeally focus on it. Their darkest album of course.


----------



## Andromalia

I'm not even a fan, but their Wacken 2011 performance is in my top 10 ever. It's available on youtube but the sound on the video is nothing next to what it was live in situation.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> They stopped writing about the Lake Bodom murders with Bodom Beach Terror I think.
> 
> Something Wild is the only album where they reeeally focus on it. Their darkest album of course.



At least AYDY has the song "Bastards of Bodom" and Bloodrunk "LoBODOMy".


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> At least AYDY has the song "Bastards of Bodom" and Bloodrunk "LoBODOMy".


 Lobodomy doesn't have anything to do with Lake Bodom though.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> Lobodomy doesn't have anything to do with Lake Bodom though.



Except the name.


----------



## BornToLooze

Fat-Elf said:


> Except the name.



Ya, but it's also an operation where they sever the frontal lobe of your brain.


----------



## Black Mamba

I'll leave this here: http://www.gearhounds.com/esp-ltd-alexi-600-greeny-electric-guitar.aspx


----------



## PettyThief

Black Mamba said:


> I'll leave this here: ESP LTD ALEXI-600 Greeny Electric Guitar - Black With Green Pinstripes & Skull


I'd like it without the skull.


----------



## Black Mamba

PettyThief said:


> I'd like it without the skull.


 
I'd prefer it without the skull as well, but I'm still liking it.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I'd never seen that guitar. And it's quite hideous . I much prefer the "Scythe" design, even though I'm really not into V's a lot anymore. The Blacky also has an interesting design. I love the grey color they used with the black pinstripes, it looks great. Also a fan of the first design that ESP introduced to be mass produced (which I used to own).


----------



## Don Vito

Black Mamba said:


> I'll leave this here: ESP LTD ALEXI-600 Greeny Electric Guitar - Black With Green Pinstripes & Skull


I was doubting this would get released as a sig.

I quite like the skull, but I know it's not SSO's thing....(proof: Schecter 2012)


----------



## trickae

Man their first 3 albums were solid, i really wish they didn't simplify their music.


----------



## feilong29

You know what Bodom needs in their lives? Full blown instrumental tracks! Who doesn't like an awesome, instrument only song to break up an album? Galneryus and Anthem do this for every album and it is quite a treat to say the least! Alexi already did Souix City Saparasilla (just pulled that out of my behind and I'm sure I spelled it wrong, haha), and it was a cool idea and maybe the next album could introduce this creativity. Thoughts?


----------



## Alberto7

feilong29 said:


> You know what Bodom needs in their lives? Full blown instrumental tracks! Who doesn't like an awesome, instrument only song to break up an album? Galneryus and Anthem do this for every album and it is quite a treat to say the least! Alexi already did Souix City Saparasilla (just pulled that out of my behind and I'm sure I spelled it wrong, haha), and it was a cool idea and maybe the next album could introduce this creativity. Thoughts?



Alexi wrote Sioux City Sarsaparilla for a sort of collaboration album, as far as I know. And yes, that song was really great. I agree with you. I'd love to hear a full instrumental song by CoB, to change things up a little.


----------



## Don Vito

feilong29 said:


> You know what Bodom needs in their lives? Full blown instrumental tracks! Who doesn't like an awesome, instrument only song to break up an album? Galneryus and Anthem do this for every album and it is quite a treat to say the least! Alexi already did Souix City Saparasilla (just pulled that out of my behind and I'm sure I spelled it wrong, haha), and it was a cool idea and maybe the next album could introduce this creativity. Thoughts?


You forgot "Clash of the Booze Brothers" from Stockholm Knockout

That riff in Sioux City Sarsaparilla that hits a little after the one minute mark is amazing and sounds so old Bodom.


----------



## BornToLooze

And there's Soap on the Rope


----------



## Black Mamba

Since I posted the LTD version I thought I should post the CS version:
ESP ALEXI Greeny Electric Guitar - Black With Green Pinstripes & Skull







I must say, I think the LTD looks much better. Also, why the fuck doesn't it have the ALX? Then again, none of his sigs. have it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Andromalia said:


> I'm not even a fan, but their Wacken 2011 performance is in my top 10 ever. It's available on youtube but the sound on the video is nothing next to what it was live in situation.



I've seen them 9 times and I think that was the one of the worst performances I've seen them play. Granted there was torrential rain, I was pretty far back and I was hungover from a liter of Jager the night before Their Wacken 2006 show is the best performance I've ever seen but I was up at the front barrier that time.


----------



## feilong29

My new axe to represent Bodom


----------



## Andromalia

drawnacrol said:


> I've seen them 9 times and I think that was the one of the worst performances I've seen them play. Granted there was torrential rain, I was pretty far back and I was hungover from a liter of Jager the night before.


If you remember what you drank, you didn't drink enough. 
I was quite close but to the left near the VIP entrance (I had one that year, shower every daaaaaaay) and it really struck me as good. That said since I can't even remember what was prior to them maybe the previous band just sucked so bad. ^^


----------



## Don Vito

Soundi.fi: Children Of Bodom studiossa ja treeniksellä - YouTube

New sounds from upcoming album.


----------



## Black Mamba

kennedyblake said:


> Soundi.fi: Children Of Bodom studiossa ja treeniksellä - YouTube
> 
> New sounds from upcoming album.


 
Oh, Hell Yeah! I am beyond excited for this album!


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> Soundi.fi: Children Of Bodom studiossa ja treeniksellä - YouTube
> 
> New sounds from upcoming album.



How did you even find that (as it is in Finnish)? 

"Last few albums were a little heavier but now there's some lame shredding in there.."

So they're going back for their original sound, interesting.


----------



## Don Vito

^It was posted on an English website.
Children of Bodom Begin Writing and Recording Eighth Studio Album

I could not concentrate on any work today because of this.


----------



## Black Mamba

kennedyblake said:


> ^It was posted on an English website.
> Children of Bodom Begin Writing and Recording Eighth Studio Album
> 
> I could not concentrate on any work today because of this.


 
Same here dude!


----------



## feilong29

OH EM GEE I can't wait!!! Loved all of Bodom's albums, and if this goes back to their roots, WOW I might leave my wife


----------



## groverj3

I'm interested if they go back to more shredding and move away from the drop tunings again.

I was NOT a fan of their last album. I couldn't find a single song I actually liked. All the others have at least a few. Follow the Reaper is one of my all-time favorite albums though.


----------



## CreptorStatus

groverj3 said:


> I'm interested if they go back to more shredding and move away from the drop tunings again.
> 
> I was NOT a fan of their last album. I couldn't find a single song I actually liked. All the others have at least a few. Follow the Reaper is one of my all-time favorite albums though.



Seconded.


----------



## Alberto7

So I'm just gonna leave this here because it's one of my favorite CoB songs, and because it's nuts how spot-on this guy's cover is!



Sometimes I miss my Alexi-600 a lot


----------



## Don Vito

The Japanese guys always have the best Bodom covers.



Notice a theme here?


----------



## tacotiklah

sear said:


> Screw people who say Children of Bodom "lost it." They were always shit - copy-pasted stolen Yngwie riffs and leads, shitty incomprehensible vocals that sound like a whiny kid trying to do black metal, lame-ass 80s-sounding keyboards, etc. The new material is worse only because they took a huge slab of -core influence and ran out of what little originality they may have otherwise had. I think it's pretty telling that of all the metal bands I'm aware of, Children of Bodom is possibly the most worshipped by 12 year old girls (right up there with Opeth and Cradle of Filth).
> 
> That said, I used to like them back when I was getting into metal during my early teens, and it was the "most extreme" stuff I could find. Time has a way of granting us perspective. I do appreciate their musicianship to a degree (though they are extremely overrated in that regard), but fuck, they should just... stop making music at this point. Even once-good bands like Arsis are starting to sound like Bodom these days.





sear said:


> *Children of Bodom is possibly the most worshipped by 12 year old girls (right up there with Opeth and Cradle of Filth).*





sear said:


> *right up there with Opeth and Cradle of Filth*





sear said:


> *right up there with Opeth*





sear said:


> * Opeth *



HAHAHAHA, no. 


Anyways, Follow the Reaper is definitely my favorite album by these guys and it's my hope on the new record that they go back to that type of shredding and songwriting. Some of the down-tuned stuff is okay (like In Your Face), but I just prefer the more shreddy version of what it is they do. Obviously I'm not gonna wanna hear Follow the Reaper 2.0, but it would be awesome if they were able to re-capture some of that magic. Kinda stoked to hear the new album and see what they're coming up with now. Just please don't let it be any of the shitty drop-tuned stuff that was on their last one. Please, no. They are better than that.


----------



## Don Vito

Does the production on Hatebreeder bother anyone else? Everything sounds overly clean and dry, especially if you compare it to Follow the Reaper. Alexi said it sounds to "computer like" in one interview.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Does the production on Hatebreeder bother anyone else? Everything sounds overly clean and dry, especially if you compare it to Follow the Reaper. Alexi said it sounds to "computer like" in one interview.



I actually probably like the Hatebreeder mix the most.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm not even sure how to explain it really, like the guitar sounds to dry or something.

nitpicking or course!


----------



## Choop

Don Vito said:


> Does the production on Hatebreeder bother anyone else? Everything sounds overly clean and dry, especially if you compare it to Follow the Reaper. Alexi said it sounds to "computer like" in one interview.



It definitely is cleaner and a little more dry. The guitars aren't as gritty either..but IMO that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Don Vito

Good quality live footage from 2001.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV-6iEtLkE0


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Good quality live footage from 2001.




Well that mix makes my ears bleed.


----------



## Don Vito

?


----------



## Black Mamba

Here are some cool interviews from the same uploader Don Vito posted:


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> ?



The guitars are panned wery oddly and I don't know. 

Edit: "w"ery? Time to go to sleep.


----------



## Don Vito

COB Interviews - Page 148 - Ultimate Metal Forum

The interview where Alexi commented on Hatebreeders production. I love Hatebreeder musically. but I agree with him here.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> The guitars are panned wery oddly and I don't know.
> 
> Edit: "w"ery? Time to go to sleep.


You kind of have to take it for what it is though. Most other COB live recordings from then is MUCH poorer quality(except for Tokyo Warhearts)


----------



## Don Vito

I had a dream that COB were going to release more studio footage soon. I also a few heard seconds of a new song.

It was awesome, but the vocals were still kind of weak. It had more lead melodies and odd drum patterns. The bass was more like Hatebreeder.

I know this doesn't mean much to anyone else, but I love kick ass dreams like this


----------



## sneakyjeep

awesome, Bodom is my favorite band. hatebreeder and follow the reaper are my favorites, but I can find something to like about even the most recent albums. I hope this one is pretty good too!


----------



## Don Vito

>you will never meet a Japanese schoolgirl who plays Sixpounder on the drums


----------



## Don Vito

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=594943913866930

Stupid update/no music. Only posting because it's weird to see Alexi with a 2 pickup non-triangular guitar. He's got a sweet beard going on as well.

At least the album's almost finished so we can hear a sample by March. I'm thinking we'll hear something by late March.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I saw that a few minutes ago on Facebook, too. I noticed the guitar as well, though I couldn't really make out what it was. Jackson, maybe? And does anyone know what guitars they use to record? That's something that I never really cared to find out back when I was really into CoB. I've seen Alexi playing different kinds of guitars on different videos, but I've always just assumed that he records with his personal ESP sigs.

Also, him and Janne sound hammered as shit ... then again, they always do. Don't know if it's their accent, or that they're always shitfaced


----------



## Don Vito

It's an ESP M-II.

If I'm correct here(excluding Alexander/Roope because I can't speculate that info),

Something Wild:
Rhythm guitars were recorded with the Jackson "Stone" RR(Black RR with gold hardware and white pinstripe. Can be seen in the Deadnight Warrior and Downfall music videos)
Leads were recorded with an Ibanez RG220b

Hatebreeder:
Jackson Stone RR

Follow The Reaper:
A lot of people think this album was recorded with the Wildchild Jackson, but I think he got it just after FTR. I know he had his green pinstripe Jackson and his Stone RR at the time so he probably used those. I have no idea.

HCDR:
Jackson Wildchild

AYDY?:
I think this was recorded with the Black/White Sawtooth ESP. I'm only speculating that because this was his main guitar around that era.

Bloodrunk:
I think he used his Pink pinstripe ESP here, along with with the black/white sawtooth ESP.

RRF:
Pink stripe ESP.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Alright! Thanks for the info! And funny... my favorite tones have been from AYDY and Hatebreeder, even though they're actually very different. And the difference in lead tones is very noticeable in Something Wild; much more liquid-y and less searing than their other albums, I find.

I'm not normally into actives but... I feel like getting me a guitar with a set of EMG's, a tremolo, and learn CoB songs all day . I've been going back to my roots a lot, recently.

Here's hoping the new album gets me back into them!


----------



## Don Vito

Actually, Alexi only used active pickups on Blooddrunk(Seymour Duncan Blackouts).

The EMG's he uses are passive HZ's, and his Jackson pickups were also passive, but with a gain boost thingy. ALX Set | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups

But yeah, the Something Wild solos were done with a neck pickup.
On this guitar to be exact:


----------



## Alberto7

^ I love the crap out of that video  it still surprises me, to this day, every time I watch that video. It's actually an awesome song! So different from the image we all have of him. I wish he'd revisit some of his distant past some day.

And yes, I know! I used to own an Alexi-600 from 2006 . The HZ, to be honest, sounded almost like an '81, except more "muffled," I suppose would be the word. Less bite. I've an '81 on my old Ibanez Gio, and used to have an '81 also on a Washburn I used to own, and they both have a much more grinding sound. The HZ, however, still has that "active" vibe to my ears.


----------



## Black Mamba

Alexi wearing a Megadeth shirt =


----------



## Don Vito

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I love the crap out of that video  it still surprises me, to this day, every time I watch that video. It's actually an awesome song! So different from the image we all have of him. I wish he'd revisit some of his distant past some day.
> 
> And yes, I know! I used to own an Alexi-600 from 2006 . The HZ, to be honest, sounded almost like an '81, except more "muffled," I suppose would be the word. Less bite. I've an '81 on my old Ibanez Gio, and used to have an '81 also on a Washburn I used to own, and they both have a much more grinding sound. The HZ, however, still has that "active" vibe to my ears.


Totally agree. I've got HZ's in my Jackson and I don't really like them.

They're exactly as you described(muffled 81).


----------



## Don Vito

Current Nuclearblast-magazine writes:
"Defined goal for Children Of Bodom in 2013 is to sound much more "back to the roots" and thus to directly take up the bands' classics like Something Wild and Hatebreeder. Furthermore they'll work together with Graham French again, the artist who has created the classic album covers of the bands' early era. Album release is planned for June, a European tour is about to follow in autumn.
Release date 07th of June, according to them.

Source: COB's board


----------



## Alberto7

^ I could cry right now, but I'm not going to. Not metal enough. 

Seriously though, I'm stoked to hear that. I can't wait to see how they pull it off!


----------



## Black Mamba

Just bumping the thread with this beautiful picture:


----------



## Don Vito

Don't care what they say, that skull is all sorts of awesome.

According to some news over at the COB boards, the album is mixed and finished.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ I agree entirely, at first I wasn't crazy about the skull, but it's grown on me like nobody's business! I can't wait for the June release!


----------



## Snarpaasi

Roope's previous band Stone had a gig yesterday and I got a chance to speak few words with him on backstage. God that guy is so decrepit, booze has corroded him entirely


----------



## Don Vito

For anyone curious/not Finnish


----------



## Don Vito

Stealing more content from COB's board.





This picture is all sorts of awesome.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I've always wondered... has Kuoppala ever done anything else other than the early days of CoB? I know he settled for a quieter lifestyle in 2004, and had set up a music (or guitar) school. Other than that, I know very little.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I've always wondered... has Kuoppala ever done anything else other than the early days of CoB? I know he settled for a quieter lifestyle in 2004, and had set up a music (or guitar) school. Other than that, I know very little.



I think he used to play in Timo Rautiainen's (Finnish metal artist) band for a while and did some guest solos for some other bands. The funny thing is that I used to take guitar lessons from this Christian guy who mainly did some church gigs when Alexander was teaching right behind the wall. The feel when I heard about it after he had already quit the teaching job..


----------



## Don Vito

Finally!


edit: why does Alexi use the worst possible amps when doing lessons? ugh....


----------



## Alberto7

^ I swear my old 20-watt Yamaha amp sounded better than that.



Fat-Elf said:


> I think he used to play in Timo Rautiainen's (Finnish metal artist) band for a while and did some guest solos for some other bands. The funny thing is that I used to take guitar lessons from this Christian guy who mainly did some church gigs when Alexander was teaching right behind the wall. The feel when I heard about it after he had already quit the teaching job..



Oh man  that close to glory and you missed it. It must suck ... Also, thanks for the info!  will look those up when I've a bit more time!


----------



## Don Vito

Bumping for 2 reasons:
1. Henkka should have a new interview up either today or tomorrow.
2. Wanted to share this.


----------



## Fat-Elf

^Alexander's guitar looks like some beginner level Dinky.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> ^Alexander's guitar looks like some beginner level Dinky.


haha yep!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jackson-DX10D-Electric-Black-/190803748010?pt=Guitar&hash=item2c6cca24aa
They aren't so bad for what they're worth. Of course he upgraded to a USA model for Follow the Reaper.


----------



## Don Vito

New half hour interview with Henkka. Haven't watched it yet, so I don't have any comments.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gWfhWd7uwHQ


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Alberto7

^ I gotta say, that was actually pretty boring, but it still had its charm, in a strange way . Thanks for that!


----------



## groverj3

Alexi's ESPs need to ditch the ugly chrome hardware. Chrome on white/black? No thanks.

Hopefully their new album holds my attention better than their last. It's the only one I honestly can't find a song I like on.


----------



## xethicx

Loved COBs first two albums,, then I saw them live a few years later, drove 8 hours to see them and others just to see Alexi drunk off his ass stumbling his way through the solos horribly and singing even worse. Completely lost my respect for them in ever way. 

I know bands like to drink, hell Ive been there many many many times, but when I see a band go on stage drunk and play half assed in front of people that paid with their hard earned money to see them, its like a slap in the face to everyone in the crowd. 

Ive skimmed all their albums since, doesnt sound like Ive missed a thing. But Im still a fan of their early work.


----------



## Don Vito

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I gotta say, that was actually pretty boring, but it still had its charm, in a strange way . Thanks for that!


Yeah, the only interesting question was about the Talking of the Trees, which had an unfortunate answer.



groverj3 said:


> Alexi's ESPs need to ditch the ugly chrome hardware. Chrome on white/black? No thanks.


email Alexi 

yaowyaowidontgiveafucktheyremycustomguitarsbitch @ aol.com


----------



## Don Vito

I...... love it.

Listener impressions:
Haastattelut: Children of Bodom: Halo Of Bloodin ennakkokuuntelu :: Imperiumi.net

It's in Finnish, so I don't understand a thing. Someone care to summarize?

edit: Here is the track listing

1. Waste Of Skin 4:16 
2. Halo Of Blood 3:12 
3. Scream For Silence 4:09 
4. Transference 3:58 
5. Blue Bodom Moon 4:14
6. The Days Are Numbered 3:40 
7. Dead Man's Hand On You 4:57 
8. Damaged Beyond Repair 4:20 
9. All Twisted 4:51 
10. One Bottle And A Knee Deep 4:01

Fucking epic except for that last one. Sounds like some stupid drinking song from Blooddrunk/Relentless.

If you guys want to keep up with the news as it happens, I suggest heading over to COB's board on Ultimate Metal. I'm just copy pasting stuff from there most of the time.


----------



## Alberto7

^ That actually sounds amazing. I love how the cover (I'm guessing that will be the album cover, or something similar?) and the song titles resemble their old school stuff. I'm looking forward to this a lot. I need to be Finnish to understand that other website you linked . I'm trying Google Translate, but it's failing hard.

I also wanted to know where you got all this info from, but never actually did ask you, for some reason. I'll have to check that site out!


----------



## Don Vito

Favorite Bodom artwork thus far. I didn't expect a snow theme at all.


----------



## Black Mamba

OMG! OMG! OMG! My Bodom fanboyism is so high right now! I can't wait! HALO OF BLOOD!


----------



## Don Vito

Black Mamba said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! My Bodom fanboyism is so high right now! I can't wait! HALO OF BLOOD!




Now all we need is some actual music Soilwork and Hypocrisy have released superb singles from their upcoming Nuclear Blast releases, so Bodom have to follow soon. I wonder what song that Sound.fi preview I posted a while back is going to be? Who knows... in the meantime


----------



## Black Mamba

No sleep tonight! I am blasting Bodom 'til morning!


----------



## Black Mamba

Haha Don! I see we both changed our Avatar accordingly!


----------



## Alberto7

^I am currently so tempted to do the same. Fuck, the Bodom fan in me is really starting to come out again  I haven't been this excited about them in years. I'm even planning on getting my old Ibanez Gio all revamped to make it into a death metal machine. I've been dying to learn some Bodom songs lately. My Carvin's all nice and good, but I just feel wrong playing CoB songs on it


----------



## Don Vito

Black Mamba said:


> Haha Don! I see we both changed our Avatar accordingly!


I changed it back from the Hatebreeder/Jackson promo thing. I want to look at snow reaper in every thread I post in 



Alberto7 said:


> ^I am currently so tempted to do the same. Fuck, the Bodom fan in me is really starting to come out again  I haven't been this excited about them in years. I'm even planning on getting my old Ibanez Gio all revamped to make it into a death metal machine. I've been dying to learn some Bodom songs lately. My Carvin's all nice and good, but I just feel wrong playing CoB songs on it


Do it.


----------



## Black Mamba

Don Vito said:


> I changed it back from the Hatebreeder/Jackson promo thing. I want to look at snow reaper in every thread I post in


----------



## Fat-Elf

I can try to translate the whole thing when I get back from school in couple of hours if someone else doesn't do it before me.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Okay, here is the whole thing. Man, it is way harder to translate than I would've thought. All those Finnish idiotisms. But I hope this helps a little:

Children of Bodom: Halo Of Blood's pre-listening session

All's well at Lake Bodom! Children of Bodom's eight LP's pre-listening session was held at the Sonic Pump Studio in Sompasaari, Helsinki 3.13.2013. The drummer of the band, Jaska Raatikainen and keyboardist Janne Wirman told that they had thought whole 40 seconds what to tell about their new album and the brainstorming session resulted in the next:
 "This is the first time we have ten songs on the album. Enjoy those ten songs."
Right... Well, sounds like the boys of Espoo still hasn't learned the American-style self ego-boosting and hyping skills even though they tour the US every now and then and one of the band members even live there nowadays. Anyway, Children of Bodom's Finnish distributor Sony Music's spokesman puts the album on play and a moment later Sonic Pump's CEO, Nino Laurenne goes and turns up the volume which makes the legged Genelec monster monitors shake. We're talking about heavy metal after all!
So the name of the album is "Halo of Blood" and it is released in Europe in 6th of June and 7th of June in US.

1. W.o.S.

 The track gets right into business without intros or other pointless stuff. Sounds like angry and labelled Bodom-neothrash, but compared to last few albums, the song has surprisingly clear melodies. Slick guitar solo.

2. H.o.B.

 The "slice" starts with a sample of speech taken from some movie and after that the listener feels like being dropped ten thousand tons of bricks on his head. The song is heavy as a concrete building and not any more polished as one. The track even contains a blast beat-part and could be the most death metal-esque - or at least most angry - Bodom in a long time. One of the top three songs of the album.

3. S.f.S.

 Hit-potential guitar melodies! There is a odd disharmony between the guitar and keyboards which in some weird way makes the listener think of stuff laid around in Slayer's "South of Heaven". The singing is completely un-melodyfied(?) barking and beside the weird mood doesn't leave so good impression on the first listen. Solos (of course) are pure iron.

4. T.

 God damn fast and angry track. Contains sort of same weird mood as the previous track but the guitars and synths forms a beautiful relationship in the unisono-part.

5. B.B.M.

 Shredding and orchestra hits which Bodom was known for in the 90's. (So basically it is supposed to sound like old Bodom)

6. T.D.a.N.

 The first song the album in which the main riff has such a force that makes you want to form a one-man moshpit which is fun until you have to do a wall of death and run into a wall.. The fastest track on the album, whiplasher-neckbreaker-guitarwall and "Warheart"-level clear synth-staccato/orchestrahit! Has Janne renewed his synth's soundbank even once since 1999 or does he still use those old Jens Johansson's patches? One of the top three songs on the album.

7. D.M.H.o.Y.

 Weird Bodom-Western, Alexi's stay in US starts to affect the man's songwriting. When talking about Bodom you could almost call it a "ballad" but this ballad - instead of some gentle romance stuff - works better for driving over cats with a road roller. The song's mood is something like Metallica meeting playing skills which meets a god damn hard "anxiety".

8. D.b.R.

 Now we have a song for a chance that has force and angryness. Goes forward like the plague and catches you like the flu but hurts more than the two combined. The longest lead changes on the album. Kinda weird: The songwriter lives most of his time in sunny California but still creates one the angriest album of his career..

9. A.T.

Right in the beginning a traditional heavy-riff 666 and the tempo sets somewhere close to thrash metal. And finally we hear the long waited "jaujau"-scream! One of the best songs on the album.. maybe even the best!

10. O.B.a.a.K.D.

Weird polkapunk: an odd song where the verses leave you cold and the solo part is like from completely another song, even in completely different tempo. Leaves absolutely nothing for the listener on the first listen.

Synopsis: Very sturdy musical expression which sounds and looks like the creators. Maybe some mild growth on the melodiness compared to couple of the last albums. No unnecessary introductions and any other thinking in the beginning and the end of the songs beside couple of speech samples which actually just work as a signature for the ruthlessness of the album. There isn't a single fade out on the album but every song just end toward a wall leaving nothing to ask. We don't hear any hit choruses even this time from the "Bodomites". Halo of Blood doesn't leave much to ask after the first time listening but needs couple of re-listens to open up.. but it has been like this on the last few albums - or do you think that you can whistle any song found on those albums? But there really isn't a need for whistling with these songs but to bang your against the wall..


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Thank you!


----------



## Don Vito

Much appreciated; although I never take the press's word one these things.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Heh, yeah. If there really isn't major improvement or changes from the few previous albums then I don't think the album is going to be as good as this guy in the text says. We can only wait and see.


----------



## Alberto7

Same here. That review left me feeling a little "meh," but, like Mr. Don here, I just don't trust the press on this. If it's as good as AYDY?, I will be happy.


----------



## Black Mamba

Everyone I just found out track #5 is titled, *"Bodom Blue Moon"*, not *"Blue Bodom Moon"*.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Why I don't even. 

EDIT: Where'd you find that? It's just such a ridiculous thing . The wrong title makes more sense to me.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Why I don't even.
> 
> EDIT: Where'd you find that? It's just such a ridiculous thing . The wrong title makes more sense to me.



I read the same thing from somewhere. I bet they were just drunk when they came up with that. I wonder if the moon really is blue at the Lake Bodom.


----------



## Black Mamba

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Why I don't even.
> 
> EDIT: Where'd you find that? It's just such a ridiculous thing . The wrong title makes more sense to me.


 
I read it here, about halfway down the page: COB start writing new album - Page 62 - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## Alberto7

^ Ah alright, thanks , I hadn't checked the board since Don first posted it here.

I guess the name makes more sense now that I read what it meant. I feel like an idiot . I didn't catch it at first, and was all "that makes no grammatical sense." Except it does if you consider "blue moon" as one term . Perspective n' shit.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ No problem!


----------



## Black Mamba

The actual track name is *"Bodom Blue Moon (The Second Coming)"*

Henkka talks about the artwork here: Bravewords.com > News > CHILDREN OF BODOM - New Album Title, Artwork, Tracklisting Revealed

Here's what the actual album will look like:


----------



## jeleopard

It better be better than the last album. Ech.


----------



## CrownofWorms

I like the old feel of the album cover and song titles (finally some song titles that aren't cringe worthy), but the album cover does look kinda lazy, as if it was good for a EP at their current level of status


----------



## CrownofWorms

Song titles aren't pretty cringe worthy

The Halo Of Blood tracklisting: 
'Waste Of Skin' 
'Halo Of Blood' 
'Scream For Silence' 
'Transference' 
'Bodom Blue Moon (The Second Coming)' 
'The Days Are Numbered' 
'Dead Man&#8217;s Hand On You' 
'Damage Beyond Repair' 
'All Twisted' 
'One Bottle And A Knee Deep


----------



## potatohead

CrownofWorms said:


> I like the old feel of the album cover and song titles (finally some song titles that aren't cringe worthy), but the album cover does look kinda lazy, as if it was good for a EP at their current level of status


 

This is one of the best covers I have seen. Absolutely awesome. If you looks closely, there are people under the ice... A little Metallica tribute perhaps?


----------



## Alberto7

^ I hadn't noticed that. It makes it THAT much more awesome.

And, to be fair with the artwork, it's purposely meant to be in the style of their older albums. Those weren't exactly elaborate either . I much prefer this style to something a la RRF or Blooddrunk. I feel it has more of a theme, or a motif, this way.

Still, though, we have to hear the album first before making any assumptions. But so far, so good.


----------



## Don Vito

CrownofWorms said:


> I like the* old feel of the album cover *and song titles (finally some song titles that aren't cringe worthy),* but the album cover does look kinda lazy*, as if it was good for a EP at their current level of status


I find this contradictory(I hope I'm using this word correctly). The charm of the old album covers were that they were simple and solemn. Yes, even a bit "lazy". I think it's much better to have the reaper in a grim emotional state, rather than doing action scenes like he has been for the past few records.

Basically what Alberto said.

Oh, and in case no one has heard yet; COB are playing this year's Mayhem Fest.


----------



## Black Mamba

Don Vito said:


> Oh, and in case no one has heard yet; COB are playing this year's Mayhem Fest.


 
Hell yes, main reason I'm going!


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

June 11 North American release = Ass. No Miami, Fl tour date = More Ass. Especially since they are touring with Amon Amarth... Cause I luvs me some Johann Hegg. Dam.


----------



## Alberto7

So, today we've gotten a good 10" or so of snow in Montreal. Heavy snow all day. I was coming back from school just as it begins to get dark, and under near white-out conditions. As soon as I step out of the bus for the walk back home, Downfall begins to play on my phone. I instantly blast the volume up. The mood couldn't have been more perfect for that song. Most metal walk I've had in so long, and I felt a need to share it here 






(Sorry for the terrible pic  I was walking on thick snow and my phone was getting all wet).

EDIT: Also, it reminded me of the cover of Halo of Blood.


----------



## Black Mamba

^


----------



## Black Mamba

The cover song on the album will be "Sleeping in my car" by Roxette.


----------



## sneakyjeep

I freaked out when I heard about the new album. The sound engineer from hatebreeder and follow the reaper! YESSSS YESSS YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Vito

I'm hoping the production is like Follow The Reaper. That album had the perfect amount of polish and grit. It was never too clean, or too dirty.


----------



## Don Vito

Caught myself listening to this today!


Also, I feel the need to take pictures of my lake after what Alberto posted. Problem is that the water has not been raised fully yet, so it doesn't look very good at the moment.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Caught myself listening to this today!
> 
> 
> Also, I feel the need to take pictures of my lake after what Alberto posted. Problem is that the water has not been raised fully yet, so it doesn't look very good at the moment.




Does this mean I have to go take some wintery pics of the Bodom someday.


----------



## Black Mamba

Fat-Elf said:


> Does this mean I have to go take some wintery pics of the Bodom someday.


 
Do it!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> Do it!



Might as well, just got full tank of gas and I have all the time in the world after Friday.


----------



## sneakyjeep

Don Vito said:


> I'm hoping the production is like Follow The Reaper. That album had the perfect amount of polish and grit. It was never too clean, or too dirty.



Yeah that would be optimal but any mix of what hatebreeder , follow the reaper,, or hatecrew sounded like is fine with me. 

now the waiting game begins.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Does this mean I have to go take some wintery pics of the Bodom someday.


Oh god.. COB megathread is turning into nature pics threads.

i approve


----------



## Alberto7

^ I wouldn't mind it either, as long as teh gr1m, frostb1tten, and kvltz are preserved in the pics, and a Bodom song accompanies them. 



Fat-Elf said:


> Does this mean I have to go take some wintery pics of the Bodom someday.



How awesome is it that we have a member who's a Bodom fan (which is somewhat of a rarity around here, it seems) and who happens to live close to Bodom lake? Some wintery pics of the lake would be awesome.


----------



## Alberto7

Don Vito said:


>




I had never actually heard that song. I loved it. In fact:



My mind was blown . No surprise, though. I need to listen to some IneartheD; I've never dedicated time to that.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hah, so much pressure now. What have I done.  Though, I gotta warn you that I don't have some fancy $500 system camera.


----------



## Alberto7

It doesn't matter. The blurrier the better; more m3tulz . Kinda like IneartheD songs , I'm checking them out. They're really cool, but God, you can tell they were just demos haha.


----------



## Don Vito

Early Amorphis sounds a lot like the second Inearthed tape if you're looking for something similar with better recording quality.


----------



## Black Mamba

Holy shit! Jeff Waters is expected to be on the album!  

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - CHILDREN OF BODOM: New Album Title, Track Listing, Cover Artwork Revealed


----------



## Don Vito

Inspired by the Inearthed _Shining_ cover. This lake is across the street from my house.


----------



## Don Vito

Some small news from the other side.
CHILDREN OF BODOM | Halo of blood - Nuclear Blast
There will be a "Making Of" DVD, instead of perhaps COBTV(although they could end up doing both at this point).
There will also be a vinyl 
CHILDREN OF BODOM | Halo of blood WHITE VINYL - Nuclear Blast

And lastly, a another review, in Finnish. It's shit and only talks about 2 songs.
Tunnelmia uudesta Bodom-levystä: Heavy as fuck vai boring as fuck? | Rumba.fi


----------



## ridner

haven't listened to this band since Hate Crew Deathroll came out - their sound/style got really boring to me. never cared much for their live sound either. hard to believe they have put out 5 albums since then - if you include the upcoming one. maybe I will check the new one out once it's released.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> And lastly, a another review, in Finnish. It's shit and only talks about 2 songs.
> Tunnelmia uudesta Bodom-levystä: Heavy as fuck vai boring as fuck? | Rumba.fi



Didn't bother to translate this one as it is pretty much the same shit as the other one. Only the last paragraph: "Face ripping riffs and straight fire. Bodom still sounds like Bodom even though the melodies don't grab your attention like they used to on the first few albums." It also tells it's little more proggish and technical than the usual Bodom and "heavy as fuck" even by Bodom standards.


----------



## Alberto7

Don Vito said:


> Inspired by the Inearthed _Shining_ cover. This lake is across the street from my house.
> *pic*



Nailed it , lovely picture!



ridner said:


> haven't listened to this band since Hate Crew Deathroll came out - their sound/style got really boring to me. never cared much for their live sound either. hard to believe they have put out 5 albums since then - if you include the upcoming one. maybe I will check the new one out once it's released.



Yeap, HCDR was definitely the turning point for this band. I liked AYDY (it actually has my favorite guitar tone from all the albums, with the second being FTR), but it's not quite up there with their older material. By the looks of it, the new one will be worth checking out, even if you've grown out of them. I'm really pumped for it. For some reason, I still have faith in these guys, even though I probably shouldn't . Again, a man can dream.

I'm curious about the DVD... but it all depends on how much I like the album haha.


----------



## Don Vito

Thanks! Would have been better without the shrub near the shore, but what can you do?

I guess I could whack it down with something(a scythe maybe?), but there wouldn't be much point to it anyways.


----------



## Alberto7

^Pics of the scythe . And I actually quite liked the shrubs there. They caught my attention, and made me think it gives the picture a more "out-in-the-forest-and-away-from-civilization" kind of vibe.


----------



## Don Vito

Good observation! I see it differently now.

Nobody fishes or swims in this lake. Totally abandoned, and it's actually much bigger than it looks. If you go up and left, there is more water.


----------



## Don Vito

I should also mention that these reviews(as lame as they have been) have changed my view of the album slightly. I'm not expecting old school Bodom, but a very dark and heavy Bodom.

I'm thinking Blooddrunk, but more refined. Blooddrunk could have been a good record with small changes. The Pantera-ish drop tune groove metal riffs sounded terrible on that album. Alexi's vocals could have been better, but Relentless gives me hope for that. Alexi's vocals on Relentless were pretty good, but lacked emotion and anger. 

Good metal is good metal to me, they just need to put emotion and creativity into it. Relentless may have been more melodic and polished, but it just sounded so shy and commercial(Was it Worth It?). It didn't make me want to sing or headbang once. Even Blooddrunk had a few emotionally driven moments on it(2nd half of Tie My Rope, middle section of One Day You Will Cry). The production is going to play a huge role as well. Relentless and Blooddrunk sound terrible to me on those points. Blooddrunk is too loud and loose, and Relentless sounds like it was recorded under a wet blanket.

If they go for a chaotic sound, they need to own and control it.


----------



## littledoc

Don Vito said:


> Good metal is good metal to me, they just need to put emotion and creativity into it. Relentless may have been more melodic and polished, but it just sounded so shy and commercial(Was it Worth It?). It didn't make me want to sing or headbang once. Even Blooddrunk had a few emotionally driven moments on it(2nd half of Tie My Rope, middle section of One Day You Will Cry). The production is going to play a huge role as well. Relentless and Blooddrunk sound terrible to me on those points. Blooddrunk is too loud and loose, and Relentless sounds like it was recorded under a wet blanket.
> 
> If they go for a chaotic sound, they need to own and control it.




Wow dude, I have no idea what you're talking about. There hasn't been a Bodom album yet that didn't make me want to headbang. I totally get the cult of old school Bodom, but that band no longer exists and that's a good thing  not because their early stuff wasn't awesome, but because every band needs to evolve and experiment. 

We all have our favorites of course (for me, AYDY is the king of the hill), but nothing they've done has sounded the least bit "terrible" to me, and it's almost comical to talk about Bodom sounding "commercial". I thought Relentless had some of their best composing ever, like off-kilter time signatures in Cry of the Nihilist or the hook assault of Not My Funeral, not to mention the full-on punch-your-face-off heaviness of Northpole Throwdown. 

No idea what the new album will be like, but every album has on repeated listens had layers and layers of killer songwriting and metal riffage. But hey, can't please everyone.


----------



## Don Vito

I just think it could have sounded more aggressive. It's really not the band's fault entirely, I think Matt Hyde butchered the sound quite a bit.

Cry of the Nihilist is the only song I'm listening to from it right now. That song kicks ass.


----------



## littledoc

Don Vito said:


> I just think it could have sounded more aggressive. It's really not the band's fault entirely, I think Matt Hyde butchered the sound quite a bit.
> 
> Cry of the Nihilist is the only song I'm listening to from it right now. That song kicks ass.



I didn't like the muffled vox on Was It Worth It, but I still think that's a kickass song mainly for its anthemic chorus. Overall though I thought the album sounded very clear and polished, which is IMO how music should sound. the distinctively lower-budget mixing on the older stuff makes it tougher for me to enjoy.


----------



## Don Vito

littledoc said:


> I didn't like the muffled vox on Was It Worth It, but I still think that's a kickass song mainly for its anthemic chorus. *Overall though I thought the album sounded very clear and polished, which is IMO how music should sound.* the distinctively lower-budget mixing on the older stuff makes it tougher for me to enjoy.


See I don't agree with this. Most of my favorite metal bands don't have super clean cut production. I'm not saying it has to sound like fucking Burzum or whatever, but shit I don't know..

Hatebreeder for instance, I can't stand how clean it sounds. The music makes up for it, but Follow the Reaper has the good music, plus a great mix of grit and shine. I should also note that I've never produced a single piece of music in my life, I'm just going on what my ear tells me.

It's all preference at the end of the day. 

edit: I'm listening to RRF now. It's the vocal recordings that don't like. Guitars and everything else sound good.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Back from Bodom.. 






alive. Pics soon.


----------



## Fat-Elf

And here is the pics. Now in trve kvlt, grim and frostbitten black and white:

Getting close..







Some creepy stone statue..






The actual lake after half an hour trying to find a way to get there..






(+ one bonus pic in the pictures of yourself-thread)

Well, it was quite a trip. I drove there right from my geography finals. First I drove from the eastern side of the lake all the way to the southern shore only to find that the roads leading to the beach were private. So then I drove all the way to the western side of the lake. Found some public beach only to find that it was so busy with cross-country skiiers that I didn't want to deal with them. On the way back I decided to hop off of my car on this bus stop because the lake was only like 10 meters off it so that's where I took the lake pic. 

I gotta say that the scenery was really nice especially on a sunny spring day like today. I wouldn't mind living there although it seems kinda expensive place to live as most of the houses looked like mansions with their fancy private roads and private beaches. The lake itself was actually pretty normal despite its notorious reputation.

There you have it, if anyone wanders into Finland I suggest visiting there. I can be your tourist guide.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf wins the thread. It was fun, but I suggest you all leave and get a job.

Play us out guys!


edit: Wanted to mention that the stone with the arrow carved into it is creepy as hell.


----------



## Fat-Elf

^Gotta love that Amaj7 what Alexi plays in the end. 

Edit: I accidentally the whole song. Does this mean I have to do a cover video of it.


----------



## Don Vito

Yes.

In other news, Roope is taking questions on the Mobile Backstage app. My phone should be functional tomorrow, so I will submit some just for the hell of it.

I want to ask him about his 24 yoomboh frets.


----------



## Black Mamba

Fat-Elf, I  to you sir! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Alberto7

Fat-Elf wins teh whole interw3bz! You fat elf, you . And now that you mention it, cross country skiing at Bodom lake sounds like total win. Perhaps not as metal as mercilessly murdering a bunch of kids at the lake shore... but I'd still like it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Alberto7 said:


> Fat-Elf wins teh whole interw3bz! You fat elf, you . And now that you mention it, cross country skiing at Bodom lake sounds like total win. Perhaps not as metal as mercilessly murdering a bunch of kids at the lake shore... but I'd still like it.



If I would have known that the lake was pretty much just one big skiing track then I would have took my own skiis with me and skied to the middle of the lake.

But I guess that's enough about the lake for now.  I hope CoB makes a kickass indoor tour in Europe (Finland included naturally) like they did with Machine Head and Slipknot in 2008. This time they just should be the headliner.


----------



## Fat-Elf

The song at the background sounds pretty promising to my ears.


----------



## Don Vito

Here is the album trailer for "Halo of Blood".
CHILDREN OF BODOM - Halo Of Blood (TRAILER I: First Impressions) - YouTube

Thoughts: Sounds a bit like RRF, but the good melodic sections of the album. 

I'm very happy today 

And for anyone who missed it,


It's the song they're playing in the album trailer. I'm guessing this is the intro.

You can hear the word "Halo" in the song, so I'm sure it's the title track, Halo of Blood.

edit: 'd by Fat-Elf


----------



## Don Vito

From the set of the upcoming video. I guess we'll be hearing the whole song sooner than later.

P.S. Henkka is hot.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Henkka is hot, but Alexi is downright sexy. Yes, I went there.


----------



## Don Vito

But can you take Alexi home to your parents?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Old but good. I actually have the EP in which this thing is. Only Bodom record I have beside HCDR.


----------



## Black Mamba

Don Vito said:


> But can you take Alexi home to your parents?


 
They better learn to accept him, because he isn't going anywhere!


----------



## BornToLooze

Damn, I still want one of those Roope signature stars.


----------



## Don Vito

The ESP versions are insanely expensive, and are rare due to quantity. The LTD version got discontinued last year, but you can still find them used.


----------



## BornToLooze

I haven't been able to find any used...well at least not when I have the money for one.


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah, even they're hard to come by.


----------



## Black Mamba

Here are some more pictures of the soon-to-be video!


----------



## Don Vito

Apparently the music video is going to be for the song "Transference".


----------



## Black Mamba

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Holy fuckballs! Gonna take a shower and then get a good listen at it.


----------



## Don Vito

I'd like to personally thank Peter Tägtgren for pushing Alexi on his vocals. Everything sounds promising so far!

I'm still holding out for "All Twisted" and "Bodom Blue Moon", which were described as "keepers". The new song is good, but not very memorable to me.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Sorry, but that song was just straight forward boring.


----------



## Don Vito

There's really nothing that sticks out except for the vocals. It's the shortest song on the album though.


----------



## Don Vito

The song is seriously growing on me.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ haha, I must have listened to this song about 8 times today!


----------



## Don Vito

20+ here

It's a good song, the problem is that my expectations are soaring in the heavens right now.


----------



## Alberto7

Ah, I wish I had more time to participate in the discussion . Seems you've been having fun . But alas, I have a few minutes now:

I actually quite liked that song. However, even though I like it, it doesn't seem to have any parts that stick with me (not on the first two listens anyway... aside from, perhaps, the guitar solo). It also sounds to me very different from their other material, but in a good way. The vocals sound very different, too; they sound much more polished and, as it's rare for Alexi, they sound like controlled growling. Not that I don't like his voice otherwise; I think his "messy" growling style is one of the things that make him unique. The song also reminded me of Behemoth at times, for some reason (the tremolo picking parts, in particular, combined with the vocals). It's worth noting that I haven't listened to many Behemoth songs, but it gave off that vibe. It's different from what I was expecting, but it manages to keep my hopes up! I can see this song really growing on me. Really looking forward to the rest of the album! I'm super pumped for this.


----------



## Alberto7

Also, I feel a need to point out that Roope is probably the most decrepit rocker that I've ever seen , second only to Lemmy. He just looks dirty and messed up, and that's why I love him.


----------



## Don Vito

I cannot understand half the stuff he is saying. He has very good taste in axes though.

Oh and I'm trying to argue with some dweeby Jari Maenpaa fanboy in the comments saying this is "pseudo symphonic black metal". At what point does this song ever try symphonic sounds? He then posted 2 awful bands saying they're 10x better or something. I like Wintersun, but their fans are always trying to one up Bodom fans with their "superior taste". All I can tell you is that I'll be listening to Halo of Blood for years to come, but I've already become bored of Time 1.


----------



## Alberto7

^ @1:30 "As you can see, nice, uh... tiger... thing" made me crack up


----------



## Don Vito

1:37 "24... yoomboh frets... and ya know..like tilt neck"


----------



## Don Vito

"There's nothing extra on it.. see, no tremolo" *camera zooms in on tremolo*


----------



## Alberto7

^ How did I not catch that last one?  I guess he meant no Floyd. He looks and sounds like an adorable old man. Except he's barely in his 40's .


----------



## Fat-Elf

Oh, come on guys, give him a break. Who cares if you have a tiger "thing" or tremolo or no tremolo in your guitar as long as you can play.


----------



## Don Vito

kawaii


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> kawaii




You have to appreciate the fact how a drunken slob like him have made a fortune playing guitar in a metal band.


----------



## feilong29

Black Mamba said:


> Here are some more pictures of the soon-to-be video!



Avril Lavigne? HAHA isn't there a joke about her and Alexi looking alike?


----------



## Don Vito

I can see it.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Alexi is far more adorable.


----------



## josefh

NEW COB SONG IS UP!

Children Of Bodom - Halo Of Blood (Full Song) (New 2013) (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Don Vito

Nuclear Blast shot it down :/


----------



## Black Mamba

^ It's a good thing I listened to the song about 40 times!


----------



## jeleopard

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6YoOqxXfR5E New song is back!


----------



## DXL

i like the black metal feel the new song has


----------



## Nile

I love the black metal sound to it.

And the Behemoth sound reminded me of their song Decade of Therion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't hate this.


----------



## Alberto7

Nile said:


> I love the black metal sound to it.
> 
> And the Behemoth sound reminded me of their song Decade of Therion.



Funny you should mention that. That is EXACTLY the song that it reminded me of . I was obsessed with Decade of Therion for quite a while, some 6 years ago or so.

EDIT: APO! PANTOS! KAKO DAIMONOS!   I used to love that. So kvlt and gr1m.


----------



## Don Vito

COB and Behemoth are come to NA this summer!


----------



## Nile

Alberto7 said:


> Funny you should mention that. That is EXACTLY the song that it reminded me of . I was obsessed with Decade of Therion for quite a while, some 6 years ago or so.
> 
> EDIT: APO! PANTOS! KAKO DAIMONOS!   I used to love that. So kvlt and gr1m.



Exactly! I love that song. All of that is the same for me haha.

AWAY, ALL EVIL SPIRITS!


----------



## josefh

When did start Behemoth dressing and painting themselves?


----------



## Sofos

josefh said:


> When did start Behemoth dressing and painting themselves?



uh like 2004. welcome to the future man. 

back on topic: i really like it, a lot more than anything since Hatecrew, minus a couple songs. Those you saying it sounds like Decade, I can hear it, but I hear more Dissection influence in it.


----------



## Don Vito

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> but I hear more Dissection influence in it.




main riff is like a slower version of this

I should also point out that Lil' Bloodred Ridin' uses 2 Dissection riffs. Alexi needs to stop writing Dissection riffs. To be fair, I'm sure a handful of Black Metal guys have written similar riffs. It just happens sometimes since there are only so many notes and patterns.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Don Vito said:


> I can see it.



...but she can totally kick his ass though.


----------



## Black Mamba

More pics from the vid: (Also, does anyone know when there will be a preorder for the United States?)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


>



Mike Portnoy?


----------



## Alberto7

^EXACTLY what I thought. What is MP doing there?


----------



## metalmaiden

Don Vito said:


> I can see it.



That..is just wrong.


----------



## feilong29

Bodom tribute!


----------



## Alberto7

^ That was great! Nice gear as well.

If there's something I think that the guys at CoB absolutely EXCEL at and get little credit for are their slow songs. "Everytime I Die" is an absolute masterpiece; it sends chills down my spine every single time (although I think it's the fastest of their slow songs, verging on regular). The line "lust of life slips through my fingers, like blood drips from my arms, black candle wax has buried me" from that song always struck a cord with me.

Fookin' hell mate, I'm a sucker for CoB's cheesiness. I become a 13-year old again when I talk about them


----------



## Don Vito

feilong29 said:


> Bodom tribute!


 Favorite song from AYDY

Alexi's best lyrics always come out in their slow songs.


----------



## feilong29

Don Vito said:


> Favorite song from AYDY



One of them. Moreso just one of the easiest solos of theirs lol.


----------



## Black Mamba

My question was asked at 19:36.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


>




He likes Doritos? I know what I'm buying tomorrow.

Btw, pre-orders are up!

Edit: 14:03 "Local gay bar" 

Edit2: "Harlem shake? Is that some sort of special handshake?" 

Roope is now officially the funniest (drunken) dude ever. 

Edit3: "What makes a guitarist? Pair of testicles."

There you have, girls can't into guitars.


----------



## feilong29

Pre-orders for Halo??? WARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

feilong29 said:


> Pre-orders for Halo??? WARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spotify Premium.


----------



## Black Mamba

feilong29 said:


> Pre-orders for Halo??? WARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Nuclear Blast has it, and Hate Wear has a t-shirt/Digipak bundle. Take note that the Digipak on Hate Wear doesn't come with the "making of Halo Of Blood" DVD or the bonus cover song that buying from Nuclear Blast directly would give you.


----------



## feilong29

Found it


----------



## feilong29

Black Mamba said:


> Nuclear Blast has it, and Hate Wear has a t-shirt/Digipak bundle. Take note that the Digipak on Hate Wear doesn't come with the "making of Halo Of Blood" DVD or the bonus cover song that buying from Nuclear Blast directly would give you.



OH! Thanks for that! I definitely want the dvd


----------



## Black Mamba

feilong29 said:


> OH! Thanks for that! I definitely want the dvd


 
No problem man!


----------



## feilong29

Pre-ordered!


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Edit: 14:03 "Local gay bar"


Seems Roope has been spying on our conversations

Also, "What is your one wish?"

"Nightwish"

This man doesn't know how to give a fuck. It's not in his vocabulary.


----------



## metalmaiden

Fat-Elf said:


> Edit3: "What makes a guitarist? Pair of testicles."
> 
> There you have, girls can't into guitars.



pfft, i can play better than testicles and I'm pretty bad.


----------



## feilong29

Alberto7 said:


> ^ That was great! Nice gear as well.
> 
> If there's something I think that the guys at CoB absolutely EXCEL at and get little credit for are their slow songs. "Everytime I Die" is an absolute masterpiece; it sends chills down my spine every single time (although I think it's the fastest of their slow songs, verging on regular). The line "lust of life slips through my fingers, like blood drips from my arms, black candle wax has buried me" from that song always struck a cord with me.
> 
> Fookin' hell mate, I'm a sucker for CoB's cheesiness. I become a 13-year old again when I talk about them



I promise not to fill this thread up with my videos, but just one more:


----------



## feilong29

Black Mamba said:


> No problem man!



Maybe I did something wrong but, the shipping from Nuclear Blast was 22 euro... no way!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just pre-ordaired the CD from Hate Wear.


----------



## Black Mamba

feilong29 said:


> Maybe I did something wrong but, the shipping from Nuclear Blast was 22 euro... no way!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just pre-ordaired the CD from Hate Wear.


 
Yeah, the shipping does suck. Did you get the CD or Digipak? I emailed Hate Wear to confirm if the Digipak comes with the DVD and bonus cover song; just waiting on a reply.

Edit: Nice playing man!


----------



## feilong29

Black Mamba said:


> Yeah, the shipping does suck. Did you get the CD or Digipak? I emailed Hate Wear to confirm if the Digipak comes with the DVD and bonus cover song; just waiting on a reply.
> 
> Edit: Nice playing man!



I was wondering that myself, but, you know, I would watch it once and never watch it again lol. I just got the CD; though the digipak wasn't much more... I prolly should have just gotten that one lol, SMH! 

And thanks!


----------



## Alberto7

feilong29 said:


> I promise not to fill this thread up with my videos, but just one more:




Aaah man! That was utterly awesome. I was not expecting someone to respond to my comment with a cocked and loaded (Chokehold...  I'm a terrible joker) cover of that song right away. If you want some constructive criticism, I'd say try to practice a bit with the whammy a bit more to get that intonation just right. You're still better than I ever was with the whammy though!  (I sucked with that thing when I had my Alexi-600).

And happy birthday! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## feilong29

Just got an email back from COBHW and the digipak is inDEED a CD+DVD


----------



## feilong29

Alberto7 said:


> Aaah man! That was utterly awesome. I was not expecting someone to respond to my comment with a cocked and loaded (Chokehold...  I'm a terrible joker) cover of that song right away. If you want some constructive criticism, I'd say try to practice a bit with the whammy a bit more to get that intonation just right. You're still better than I ever was with the whammy though!  (I sucked with that thing when I had my Alexi-600).
> 
> And happy birthday! Hope you enjoy it! (without trying to jump out of buses )



Thanks for the feedback! I definitely need to practice my whammy technique a little more  I will have MUCH more time after I'm done with my Masters degree :/ in the meantime, I'm going to figure out another Bodom song to cover  I really want to do Chokehold as well as Roundtrip to Hell and Back (which screams Sinergy!). In a few months, I'm gonna snag a Katakana or have my friend build me another model. Seriously though, I can't WAIT for this new album to come out!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finally a little more elaborate video about the album making process.


----------



## Black Mamba

feilong29 said:


> Just got an email back from COBHW and the digipak is inDEED a CD+DVD


 
Just got that same email.


----------



## Don Vito

Hell has frozen over: Alexi recording with a 2 pickup non-triangular guitar. This hasn't happened since Something Wild!


----------



## feilong29

Did you guys know that Roope still had this guitar??? Unless this video is super old...


----------



## Fat-Elf

feilong29 said:


> Did you guys know that Roope still had this guitar??? Unless this video is super old...



Of course he has it. After all it wasn't him who was being robbed (like Alexi and Alexander) and that guitar must have tons of personal value. 

Btw, Alexi just did a radio interview yesterday, too bad it's in Finnish. Weird thing was that they didn't talk a thing about the new album.


----------



## feilong29

He should be playing that guitar more  Maybe it'll spark a Sinergy spin-off again  Anywho, I think I found inspiration for my next guitar build  OH, and have you guys noticed that, anything they play Everytime I Die live, it sounds MUCH slower???


----------



## Don Vito

Well he still has the ESP endorsement and all. That video was probably from like 2004 before he got his ESP's built. Alexi doesn't even use the White pinstripe ESP live anymore.


----------



## feilong29

Don Vito said:


> Well he still has the ESP endorsement and all. That video was probably from like 2004 before he got his ESP's built. Alexi doesn't even use the White pinstripe ESP live anymore.



Ah, gotcha; why wouldn't he use his white scythe anymore? I mean, granted he has like, 10 to choose from lol. I REALLY don't like that green one though :/ I love the Katakana and the Pinky, but the black and white pinstripe sawtooth is still the OG  Was my first expensive guitar and had it for YEARS before I sold it when my daughter was born. 

Being that he used an M-II on the new album, how likely is it that there will be a solo that is recorded using the neck pickup?? Granted he said he never cared for the tone of a neck pickup, maybe he had a change of heart.


----------



## Fat-Elf

How do you guys know he used a superstrat on the album? I know he played some LP during the album making but a superstrat, how?


----------



## feilong29

Fat-Elf said:


> How do you guys know he used a superstrat on the album? I know he played some LP during the album making but a superstrat, how?



It's in the video a page back! And there is a picture of him using it. Scroll down their fb with a video of him

https://www.facebook.com/childrenofbodom?fref=ts


----------



## Fat-Elf

feilong29 said:


> It's in the video a page back! And there is a picture of him using it. Scroll down their fb with a video of him
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/childrenofbodom?fref=ts



Oh shit, now I remember.


----------



## feilong29

Fat-Elf said:


> How do you guys know he used a superstrat on the album? I know he played some LP during the album making but a superstrat, how?



Here you go  and Roope played a LP as well


----------



## Don Vito

feilong29 said:


> Ah, gotcha; why wouldn't he use his white scythe anymore? I mean, granted he has like, 10 to choose from lol. I REALLY don't like that green one though :/ I love the Katakana and the Pinky, but the black and white pinstripe sawtooth is still the OG  Was my first expensive guitar and had it for YEARS before I sold it when my daughter was born.
> 
> Being that he used an M-II on the new album, how likely is it that there will be a solo that is recorded using the neck pickup?? Granted he said he never cared for the tone of a neck pickup, maybe he had a change of heart.


No he still uses the scythe, I'm talking bout the one in that video you posted. He used it from 2004-2007, but retired it.

One of my questions to Roope was if he used the LP on the actual recordings for the album, but it never got through in the interview


----------



## feilong29

Don Vito said:


> No he still uses the scythe, I'm talking bout the one in that video you posted. He used it from 2004-2007, but retired it.
> 
> One of my questions to Roope was if he used the LP on the actual recordings for the album, but it never got through in the interview



OH! I'm sorry, I totally misread what you wrote; I saw "white' and immediate thought the Scythe... the Sawtooth had a good run!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Sounds like they are back to playing catchy kickass riffs. They have been awful for a while now.


----------



## feilong29

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Sounds like they are back to playing catchy kickass riffs. They have been awful for a while now.



I wouldn't say awful... I liked all their albums except for Something Wild; just wasn't my cup of tea. I think the change during AYDY was a good one... YES a little more mainstream, but not to the extent of In Flames. I could pop in AYDY anytime of the year and be just as thrilled as the first time I heard it. The melodies were catching, the solos were written extremely tastefully and the riffs were all memorable. 

Blooddrunk was more of the same, but with a nice progressive twist to it. There were some nice riffs and melodies, but that album wasn't as memorable to me as AYDY. RRF was a step forward from Blooddrunk; to me, the sound was totally different. It was more thrashy, and honestly, I think Alexi just wanted to explore some different styles of metal to see how we would receive it and see how much he has evolved as a guitar player/composer. Afterall, doing the same thing over and over again will get old; you can't fault them for wanting to change the direction of their music after doing the same thing for years and years. But after changing their style so dramatically and losing a bit of their fan base, I think they were ready to return to their roots. 

I think Halo of Blood will be a blend of old school and new school; it should be pleasing to both those who craved their old style and those who like their new style as well. This is the most exciting release of 2013, for me at least! I just hope they have some solos I can play along to! Also, Alexi should write some instrumental tracks, once per album


----------



## Alberto7

^ Agreed about AYDY. It's a nice album (though there ARE a couple songs that I really don't care for). One or two songs in Blooddrunk that I liked... and not even that much. RRF was terrible for me. Perhaps I didn't give it as long a chance to grow on me as Blooddrunk, but I really just don't like it at all. I have good hopes for Halo of Blood though. A new CoB album is always an exciting event for me, though. The uncertainty of how much I'll like (or dislike) the new material makes me very anxious.


----------



## Don Vito

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Sounds like they are back to playing catchy kickass riffs. They have been awful for a while now.


They had good catchy riffs on the last album. 

I see you most a lot of brutal death metal stuff in the "What are you listening to?" thread, so I guess you're more into the black-ish inspired stuff from their old albums.

I'm listening to Not My Funeral right now. Seriously underrated song. Probably one of my favorite Bodom solo sections as well.


----------



## groverj3

Don Vito said:


> They had good catchy riffs on the last album.



I don't remember any 

I hope this one turns out well though. The world is a better place when COB is making kickass music!


----------



## Don Vito

groverj3 said:


> I don't remember any


I didn't want to break out the Youtube links. You just had to push me
0:58

2:04


^ There are a lot of good riffs in this song, but this stands out the most to me.

1:22


1:28 and 1:48


I could post more, but you get the point.


----------



## Fat-Elf

^What the hell? I'm not allowed to watch two of those videos in my country, the country where Bodom comes from. 

Well neverthless, Ugly has one of the coolest Bodom solos in my opinion, it's also pretty much the only I have tried to play, those sweeps are just too difficult.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Don Vito said:


> They had good catchy riffs on the last album.
> 
> I see you most a lot of brutal death metal stuff in the "What are you listening to?" thread, so I guess you're more into the black-ish inspired stuff from their old albums.
> 
> I'm listening to Not My Funeral right now. Seriously underrated song. Probably one of my favorite Bodom solo sections as well.


the blackened stuff was good, but im more a fan of the powermetal'ish stuff from Follow the Reaper. 
Hate Crew Deathroll was ok at best, and they went downhill from there.


----------



## feilong29

Krigloch the Furious said:


> the blackened stuff was good, but im more a fan of the powermetal'ish stuff from Follow the Reaper.
> Hate Crew Deathroll was ok at best, and they went downhill from there.



FTR was an amazing, classic album for sure! Never gets old in my book. But still, AYDY is packed full of awesome riffs and melodies. I think the solos are more energetic (to me). I put on AYDY when I'm driving around on a nice sunny day lol. Good cruisin' music for sure. I think FTR was the pinnacle of their sound and style. Afterall, that would be THE album I'd introduce anyone to who are curious about them. There was absolute NO ONE out there who sounded anything like Bodom did at the time, and that even includes most of HCDR as well.


----------



## Nile

I still can't get over the sound Halo of Blood has during the blackmetal-ish tremelo picking part. I love it so much.


----------



## feilong29

Nile said:


> I still can't get over the sound Halo of Blood has during the blackmetal-ish tremelo picking part. I love it so much.



Doesn't it though? It will be shocking to say the least if the band when in that direction; sounds like Emperor/Ihsahn, speaking of which, Ihsahn's first two albums remind me of Bodom...


----------



## Black Mamba

You've already heard this from the trailers, but here's a snippet of Transference:


----------



## Don Vito

I'm so sick of hearing that melody over and over again. RELEASE THE FULL SONG DAMN IT


----------



## Sofos

Black Mamba said:


> You've already heard this from the trailers, but here's a snippet of Transference:




That riff at :16 sounds pretty cool


----------



## Don Vito

via facebook


> Nuclear Blast just brought Alexi this cake









Beer or BBQ sauce? You decide.


----------



## Nile

Probably beer. They are known mass quantity partakers in the thing known as alcohol.

Pretty cool.





Now give us a full song.


----------



## Black Mamba

Happy Birthday Allu!


----------



## Black Mamba

As if you already weren't excited for Halo of Blood. Here's a review of the album: 

CHILDREN OF BODOM &#8211; Halo Of Blood (Listening Session &#8211; March 16th, 2013) - Carl Begai


----------



## Alberto7

^ Well, that review just states EXACTLY what I'm expecting of this album. I'm expecting it to be awesome, but not necessarily pre-HCDR kind of awesome. If it ends up being that, maybe, after some time, it'll grow on me to the point where I can put it on the worthy pedestal where I hold their pre-HCDR (included) albums.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Nile said:


> Probably beer. They are known mass quantity partakers in the thing known as alcohol..



Really?!?! I thought Alexi was a Mormon.  
















































Not.


----------



## Don Vito

That review sounds promising.


----------



## Don Vito

Re-uploaded... again.


I still love it. The scream at 1:40 is so emotional and amazing.

I learned some of the riffs, and they're very fun to play ;D


----------



## Don Vito

I had no idea this existed until today.
Children of bodom - Towards Dead End (early version) - YouTube!

Unlike the single versions of Hate Me! and Children of Bodom, this was never re-released.

I like the Hatebreeder version better, but it's still interesting to listen to.


----------



## Don Vito

double post


----------



## Don Vito

Triple post for embedding.


----------



## cronux

the older stuff (first 3 albums) still kick balls IMO

after Follow the reaper I just lost interest... BUT this new stuff seems kinda interesting


----------



## Fat-Elf

10 seconds of a new song.


----------



## Don Vito

Love it. The clean-ish vocal part threw me off at first, but I'm fine with it.


----------



## Nile

I like it.


----------



## Don Vito

Same song, better sample.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Transference/dp/B00CFXO78G/


----------



## Black Mamba

Oh fuck yes.


----------



## Don Vito

Studio version/music video comes out Friday I think.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Hell yeah! Can't wait!


----------



## Sofos

I haven't been so excited for a CoB album since ever I think. I LOVE the black metal influences. Sounds like Alexi has been listening to a lot of Emperor


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really digging this new song.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

New song sound awesome!


----------



## Mprinsje

that sounds good, but the refrain sounds a lot like tie my rope


----------



## feilong29

Love the new song!!!!!!!! Reminds me of Sinergy a little bit.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Not the biggest CoB-fan around, but I enjoy their music from time to time. Didn't really think much of their 2 last albums, but I've got the new one on preorder. Looking forward to hearing it


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Wow! Just wow! Amazing stuff.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Something about Alexi's playing always makes me pick up my guitar. 



I uploaded my guitar tab if anyone wants to learn it!


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Great playing man!


----------



## Don Vito

Holy shit! I was just thinking to myself this morning "I wish drawnacrol would cover Transference.."


----------



## Don Vito

Transference is out on iTunes in studio quality.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/id637238330

No music video yet 

edit: some people on Youtube have re-uploaded it in better quality if you're short on cash or don't use iTunes


----------



## Don Vito

Okay, so I try not to re-post too much text from the COB board, but a member there translated this great new interview with Alexi from Soundi magazine. 



> HALO OF BLOOD OVER LAKE BODOM
> 
> Alexi Laiho, the vocalist-guitarist of Children of Bodom, admits that he is excited. Not because their 8th studio album is released in early June, but because they've been off the road for long enough. Alexis real home is in the tour bus and apartments in Helsinki and Los Angeles are vacation spots.
> 
> On the cover of the new album wanders the Reaper lost in sleet. Now he's in his place, because on the record Alexi is remembering his friends who have died too early. At the same time, he has written the fastest and the slowest Bodom song ever.
> 
> It's the year of celebration. It has been 20 years since school boy Alexi Laiho formed the band IneartheD with his friend Jaska Raatikainen. The band made their first album four years later and changed their name to Children of Bodom.
> 
> "It really has been 20 years since the band was formed and 16 years since the first album. We were maybe 14 years old when we started to write music. We had an ambition to get a record deal and to sell 1000 copies, it would have been great. But when the album got out, so much started happening so fast that we couldn't even start thinking about it. We got our foot in the door from the start and got on great tours."
> 
> Are you regretting that you couldn't stay to play in Impaled Nazarene? You were the guitar player in this band lead by Mika Luttinen when they released Nihil in 2000.
> 
> "It was unfortunate that I could only play a couple of tours with them, after that Bodom started to get too busy. But it sure was something when I took off with Impaled to Mexico when I was 19 years old! It's like if an australian aboriginal went skiing in Iceland for two weeks."
> 
> The line-up of Children of Bodom has remained through the years. During the first years the keyboard player and bassist changed, but after the first album "Something Wild" in 1997 only one member has changed. The guitarist Alexander Kuoppala went back home in the middle of a world tour in 2003. He was replaced by Roope Latvala, who started his career in Stone and has been sticking with Bodom.
> 
> "It is very important to us that the band is not a project, but it has the same dudes. Even though I write basically all the songs, it wouldn't be the same without the other guys. They have big roles too."
> 
> "None of us just hasn't burned out. If we're not on the road, we're making an album. The longest real break we've had is probably about a month, but after that I get anxious. I can't do nothing for longer than a month. This is hard work and we all have spent our adult lives on the road. Either in the tour bus or on airports. But we haven't gotten sick of it, we love so much to play live."
> 
> CoB has tuned up their rehearsal place in Helsinki so that they decided to record their new album there, except the drums.
> 
> "The rents aren't that cheap and we like to hang out there even for five weeks in a row so of course we should take advantage of that. It wasn't that different as I first feared. We all live in the city so I thought that our personal lives mix with the recordings, but it didn't happen. If someone was needed in the studio, he would be there."
> 
> Mikko Karmila was chosen to record the album and he also managed the schedules. Alexis vocals were recorded and produced by Peter Tägtgren from Hypocrisy and Pain, who Alexi consideres to be excellent in his work and also able to work around the clock if neccessary.
> 
> "I have a bad habit of modifying the lyrics all the time. As the song evolves, new ideas for lyrics arise. Music is ready before the studio, but it's also important to listen to other guys' opinions. They could figure out how to link the song parts together or they could think of something that I couldn't have."
> 
> On "Halo of Blood" there are songs like: "Scream for Silence", "The Days are Numbered", "Dead Mans Hand on You" and "One Bottle and a Knee Deep". Alexi admits that until now, his lyrics have been pretty much punk and "fuck you" -type, but this time he didn't want to settle for that.
> 
> "Now I really had a different feeling. I wanted to write a song for my dear friend Tonmi Lillmans death (played with Alexi in Sinergy and Kylähullut, also known as the drummer Otus for Lordi). That lead to writing about my other late friends, who didn't all die a pleasant way. That became almost a theme for the album, even though there are also songs about other subjects. When the subject is dark, so are the lyrics. Hopefully I don't have to make that kind of an album again! But it was also therapy for me, I could handle these things in my head."
> 
> Now there's also a song about lake Bodom: "Bodom Blue Moon".
> 
> "Yeah! Fuck, I screwed up on the last album when there wasn't a Bodom related song! Of course we should have one on every album. Some of us noticed that we didn't have one now either, so we had to make one and there's also another song that relates to Bodom. After a few albums we could make a compilation of all Bodom-songs! Don't know if it would be good though. We have joked about how cool would it be to hold a one-day festival at lake Bodom."
> 
> Aöexo admits that Halo of Blood has returned back to the feeling of first three albums. This wasn't planned, the songs just started to go to that direction and have the rawness of the beginning.
> 
> "This album has the slowest and the fastest song ever, the extremes. But there are the familiar guitars, keyboards and vocals. You can hear from my playing that I grew up with all kinds of music, there are stuff from 80's hair metal to black metal. It also helps that I know Roopes playing so well, we used to play in Sinergy already before Bodom. Roopes technical abilities are outstanding and he can also bring his ideas in. We don't have to talk that much about how to do this or that, same goes with the other guys. For example our drummer Jaska Raatikainen evolves all the time and he's able to practise so much. The same thing with Janne and his keyboards, sometimes you just think of something and immediately it comes out in his playing."
> 
> "This is our 8th studio album, so we have always started to work on a new one right after touring. It's important to do something all the time. It's terrible to watch some great bands who suddenly do nothing, it's so fucking frustrating to me!"
> 
> TOUR BUS IS HOME, HOME IS VACATION
> 
> In the US, there are lots of finnish bands touring, but what really measures your popularity is if you're able to headline.
> 
> "It's really hard territory and sometimes you almost have to pay to tour there. But if you get to warm up some big band, it's an investment. You just have to believe in yourself and not let it get to your head."
> 
> "Because of US and other tours we haven't played that much in Finland, but we have to invest in that too. It still has this special feeling to play here. That's why we have a whole 4 festival dates in Finland in June and then it's our job to throw people a good party. It's the most important thing that people are having fun!"
> 
> In the end of June CoB are starting the Rockstar Energy Drink Mayhem festival tour in US, which lasts until the beginning of August. On the tour are also Rob Zombie, Five Finger Death Punch, Machine Head and other metal bands. On the day outs Bodom have their own gigs.
> 
> "After that tour we do headline gigs in Canada, for some reason it's an important area for us. It's a bummer that we miss most of the European metal festivals because of the US tour, but this is the investment. And in autumn we tour first in Japan, and then through Europe for 9,5 weeks."
> 
> "So from June to christmas we just tour, but it's fucking cool. I think that tour bus is my home and my home is my vacation spot. We tour for 200 days in one year. We can have our own space in the tour bus as well, just go to your bunk behind the curtain and watch shitty sitcoms or play video games. But if a musician has a family, of course it requires understanding to let the guy go working abroad for 200 days in a year."
> 
> "We are trying to have a day off after five gig days. It's just because of my vocals, it does go out a bit. When I was 18 years old I could sing for 15 nights in a row, but unfortunately I'm not 18 anymore. Fortunately my vocals are just shouting so I could fake it and go punk. The audience wouldn't neccessarily even notice it, but it pisses me off."
> 
> "I like to move around, but when flying all the time, you're really testing your physical and psychological boundaries. Once we did a tour that went to Asia, Australia, South America and Central America. Two months just flying. Sitting on airport floors every day hoping that local authorities don't try to rip us off. And you don't get a decent sleep at all. On the other hand, those tours get us to countries that don't have that many foreign bands touring. When you play in Philippines for example, everybody's so excited and greatful."
> 
> "That's a good question, why is metal so popular in South and Central America. I guess they're so hot-tempered that they like to jump and shout. It's true that the youth is pretty distressed in there, during the gig they forget about their problems. It's not like they say in travelling brochures in there, they actually live in poverty and dangerous environment. You have to have a body guard in there. If you try to walk through a crowd, your clothes and hair are torn off."
> 
> "But it's true, if you want to tour for a month in a year, don't get in this business! We used to do 3 tours in the US in one year and didn't earn much, but it was the only way to go. In here people tend not to realize how big USA is!"
> 
> In addition to touring, CoBs popularity may also be affected by its freedom of metal genres. In their gigs there are fans of black metal, death metal, power metal, thrash metal and other subgenres, and even average rocker won't be bored.
> 
> "It also means that every gig there are these guitar cops, who are not neccessarily the best audience. Well, at least they buy a ticket before they go next the mixing table and start writing down who blew up and when."
> 
> But is there any subgenre of metal music that Alexi Laiho hates?
> 
> "I don't really hate any, but I got quickly tired of hero metal for example. In the end of 90's Stratovarius was really cool and still is, but then suddenly there were 50 similar bands. Same happened in the US when metalcore got popular. There were so many bands and some of them really sucked trying. In Europe there are a lot of folk metal bands nowadays and they're not all good. But the record labels sign them because of the hype. When it goes out of fashion, no one cares about the bands anymore."
> 
> "We started at the right time in the sence that record labels were still investing in bands for the long run. But what I'm really qurious about is, where are all the new and good black metal bands! There must be some, but the record labels aren't interested in them."
> 
> FUCKING SLEET, IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE!
> 
> Alexi admits, that making the set list gets harder every year. There are already so many mandatory songs that people want to hear, that there's only room for 3-4 new songs.
> 
> "So which of the new songs will be our summer hit? (laughs) I think "Halo of Blood" will work and also "Dead Mans Hand on You" could come in handy. A slow song could do good in the middle of chaos and it's got some rare clean guitar sound. It's slow but the chorus is heavy."
> 
> "After a year you can really see how the new songs are being welcomed. The good thing about metal gigs is that you have room for improvisation, and people dig that. We won't ever re-arrange our songs, it would be the worst thing for a band to do to a fan. It would be distressing if we did an AOR-version of one of our songs. When I was 16 and I saw Whitesnake, they played blues versions of all their 80's hits. It was so distressing, I thought that I never want to do that!"
> 
> "But when you think of the big bands who always play everything in the exact same way, it could be that they have a contract that denies modifying songs, that requires them to sound the same live as in radio."
> 
> Alexi says that it doesn't matter if the band sells 100 000 or a million copies. What matters is that the band knows what it wants to do and does just that. And CoB know. All their albums have sold gold in Finland and their DVD also sold gold in Canada.
> 
> "Of course it's great, especially for this kind of music. But it has required working all the time and not stop for a year. If you stop, stop for good. Or if you play death metal and suddenly want to do something like Depeche Mode, do it solo or with another band. As a teenager it pissed me off that some bands changed style and raped their old name. Even if they had returned to roots, the feelings of the fans become lame. Then you just know that the band doesn't feel like doing it anymore."
> 
> "Bringing new things to music is important and a good thing, but if you change everything at once, it doesn't work. I lost interest in Paradise Lost after "One Second"! In the honor of AC/DC I have to say that they haven't fooled around, they haven't probably even seen the machines to make music."
> 
> So when are you changing direction and doing a solo album?
> 
> "I can't say never, but right now I've got no ambition for that. I dig bands, so if CoB wouldn't exist after 10 years, I would probably make an album with another band rather than solo. And of course I've had the chance to different things by doing guest appearances for other bands. Of course it would be fun to do a Steve Vai styled experiment, but I would want to do that just for myself, not for sale. I have recorded some guitar instrumetals at home just for fun, but I don't want to publish them."
> 
> Alexi has been selected the best metal guitarist in Guitar World, Total Guitar and Soundi, but on the internet some people say he lost his skills along with his switch from Jackson to ESP. Alexi finds this amusing. Of course everyone's entitled to their opinion! And really it's the most stupid thing ever to read about people judging you on the internet.
> 
> "Sometimes I've thought how this would have turned out in the 80's, before the internet. But what's the use, now is now."
> 
> In Finland Alexi has an apartment in eastern Helsinki, but year after year he's more comfortable in LA, where also his girlfriend lives.
> 
> "Both places have their advantages, but after watching another winter in Finland, LA wins easily. But on the other hand, I noticed that the climate of Finland affects my head while writing songs. I've always said that the environment doesn't matter, but it does! Fucking sleet, it does make a difference and not neccessarily in a bad way!"
> 
> "Spending time in Finland I've had the chance to see old friends. At times I've also gone to bars and check out bands, but while making music I've been up so much that I had to get some sleep too. I missed Steve Vai and Stone gigs because of that and the to the Manowar gig I didn't go, because I've had a bad feeling about them after getting to know them while performing on the same festivals."
> 
> "But if we're talking about Helsinki and LA, I think I want to end up in California. It's just that the other guys of the band live here, so I also have to be here for part of the year. In California I've got lots of friends, my girlfriend and cars. I've built a life for myself there, but I'm still a Finn and proud of it."
> 
> Alexi still lives partly in LA and he knows local musicians. Has he been invited to join american bands?
> 
> "Well, let's say that not much. They know me and my skills, but they also know how important CoB is to me. I gladly do guest appearances on gigs, not for money but because it's fun. Sometimes I play a solo for another bands album, actually I'm going to play one on Annihilators album."
> 
> "As long as I don't end up as a studio player. Juha Björninen of Burbank! Or I don't know, I guess it could be cool too. Fact is that there are tons of great musicians in LA, that it's hard to break through without contacts. I know a lot of great guitarists with much talent, who still play cover gigs at clubs."
> 
> When finnish bands tour in the US, it's hard to say which of them actually stand a chance. Alexi points out, that for example Ensiferum and Finntroll have a crowd waiting there. Also Nightwish and Amorphis have steady fan base, but they require active touring as well.
> 
> "I think finnish bands have learned that you can't drink a bottle of tequila before the show. For Klamydia that might work out, but not for many others. And I've had to cut down too, I'm not 18 anymore and I have a big responsibility on stage. I have to sing, play guitar and talk to the crowd. At some point of a gig I noticed that my hangover was starting to affect, it wasn't fun anymore, it didn't make sense. I had to set my priorities straight and calm down. I don't want the last memory of me being the stumbling idiot on stage."
> 
> "I've also lost interest in gambling. I always have bad luck in Black Jack, for instance. When you lose 300 bucks drunk, it's not cool. It's different thing playing with friends."
> 
> "But it doesn't mean that I don't know how to party or have fun. I have just learned that it's way fucking better to do a good show than get loaded."


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just listening to Transference for the first time. Pretty good. 



Don Vito said:


> Okay, so I try not to re-post too much text from the COB board, but a member there translated this great new interview with Alexi from Soundi magazine.



Do you know is the original version available online? I'm too lazy to read that much English.


----------



## Fat-Elf

TEASER TIME!


----------



## Don Vito

Waste of Skin sounds catchy as fuck.

Halo of Blood sounds better in non-radio rip quality.

Scream for Silence is weird. I like the sludgy-ness and the guitar solo. I'm at odd with the vocals, but it's unique and different for them.


----------



## Black Mamba

Old Bodom is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Waste of Skin in particular, it gives a Needled 24/7 vibe.


----------



## Don Vito

Waste of Skin sounds like of those songs I'm going to listen to over and over again because of the melody. I loved Transference, but I'm really not listening to it religiously anymore.


----------



## TFridgen

drawnacrol said:


> Something about Alexi's playing always makes me pick up my guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded my guitar tab if anyone wants to learn it!




Something about Alexi's playing always makes me want to put _down_ my guitar 

Great playing though!


----------



## Gryphon

I spent my high school and college years listening to Bodom and then stopped listening to them completely after buying AYDY. Kudos to this thread for getting me listening again, I've been listening to a lot of Sinergy and FTR lately and think I'll pick up this new release when it comes out. I forgot just how great of a guitarist Alexi is/was.


----------



## Don Vito

Heads up, someone posted "One Bottle and a Knee Deep" on Youtube, but it's fake. It's an instrumental track by some other band, but honestly still kind of sounds like Bodom. The problem is that it's an instrumental, which wasn't confirmed at any point, unless this happens to be some bonus track, but I highly doubt it.

Cool melodies though.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Heads up, someone posted "One Bottle and a Knee Deep" on Youtube, but it's fake. It's an instrumental track by some other band, but honestly still kind of sounds like Bodom. The problem is that it's an instrumental, which wasn't confirmed at any point, unless this happens to be some bonus track, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> Cool melodies though.




First I was like; "What is this shit?"

Now I like it more than half of Bodom's stuff.


----------



## sneakyjeep

Haha there's* no way* that is bodom, but it was a clever way for some dude to get thousands of people to hear his music that's for sure.


----------



## feilong29

Has a few signature Alexi licks; either way, it's badass!


----------



## zero_end

Can't wait to hear the cover they did of Loudness "Crazy Nights"


----------



## AnthonyPuddu

I was worried this wouldn't live up to the hype,&#65279; but OMG this sounds....perfect


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Don Vito

A 3 year old could have made a better lyric video than that. 

That video I posted got shot down by NB(they are fucking protective of their artists!). I guess it's because of false advertising or something. 

I hope someone identifies the song because it was cool. Would be trippy if it were legit, but the solos were way to stingy to be Alexi's or Roope's.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still a better lyric video.


----------



## Don Vito

That made me moist.


----------



## Black Mamba

Alexi presents winner of "Best Guitarist" at the Golden Gods Awards.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> Alexi presents winner of "Best Guitarist" at the Golden Gods Awards.




Why the heck are they playing Icarus Lives everytime somebody comes to get the price. Did they assume Periphery wins in every category.


----------



## Don Vito

Alexi is the most American European guy ever. That accent is 100% Californian skater bro.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Don Vito

Dead Man's Hand On You...


----------



## Black Mamba

Oh hell yes!


----------



## Don Vito

History.






Someone is selling this.


----------



## Eptaceros

Black Mamba said:


> Alexi presents winner of "Best Guitarist" at the Golden Gods Awards.




so apparently ron thal is in children of bodom and misha mansoor plays guitar for john 5


----------



## Don Vito

Alexi Laiho should be in Guns N, Roses.


----------



## Don Vito

edit: grrrr...


----------



## Don Vito

Here we go!


----------



## feilong29

Don Vito said:


> Here we go!




OMG I can hear FTR and HCDR during that pre-solo; LOVE IT! I've been excited about any COB release, and have found things that I liked in all of their albums, well, all but Something Wild (Don't stone me!!!), but this release... HOLY CRAP! I can't wait and I can't wait to see them live during the Rockstar Mayhem Fest next month!


----------



## Don Vito

I'll be seeing them this summer too! Alexi said in an interview that they'll probably play this song(Transference), and Halo of Blood live.


----------



## Black Mamba

Video kicked ass!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I'll be seeing them this summer too! Alexi said in an interview that they'll probably play this song(Transference), and Halo of Blood live.



I'll be seeing them this fall at some 10-year anniversary concert where they are the only performer.


----------



## Don Vito

10 year anniversary of what?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> 10 year anniversary of what?



I don't know. The band?


----------



## Alberto7

I loved the clip! I really didn't like Transference in the beginning, but the more I hear it, the more I like it. I'm at a point where I actually really like it. Can't wait for the album! Just a few more days! 

I'd love to see Bodom live. They're coming to Montreal to play soon, but at a pretty big festival, and they're the only band I really want to see (and Wintersun). And it isn't a cheap event either... gotta make up my mind. Hopefully they'll headline around here soon. It's about time I saw them live!


----------



## Alberto7

Also, Alexi seems to really like the word "demise."


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I don't know. The band?


Whaaaaaaaaaa

their 15th anniversary tour was last year

or am I really on a different plane of time??



Anyway, Transference is a cool song, but the band themselves said it's the one of the most simplistic tracks on the album. Hence, why they picked it as a single.


----------



## feilong29

Do you guys know if Bodom stays after shows to meet with fans??? I got VIP tix to the Rockstar Mayhem Fest, BUT, was told that the tix doesn't include a meet and greet.... LAMESAUCE! I want to meet Alexi Laiho SOO frikkin bad. I'd be complete if i could  Y'all feel me???? HAHA!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> their 15th anniversary tour was last year
> 
> or am I really on a different plane of time??



Apparently the anniversary thing is for the concert hall they're playing in and Bodom got invited to play there.



feilong29 said:


> Do you guys know if Bodom stays after shows to meet with fans??? I got VIP tix to the Rockstar Mayhem Fest, BUT, was told that the tix doesn't include a meet and greet.... LAMESAUCE! I want to meet Alexi Laiho SOO frikkin bad. I'd be complete if i could  Y'all feel me???? HAHA!



There is always chance to meet the band but the chances are not that good at festivals as there are tons of bands and they usually don't hang at the audience side. I could've seen Killswitch Engage after their own headlining gig as their tour bus was on the street but I had my own bus to catch.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> There is always chance to meet the band but the chances are not that good at festivals as there are tons of bands and they usually don't hang at the audience side.


Mayhem is waaaaaay different from the European ones.

There are two smaller stages(usually set up in the GODDAMN PARKING LOT), and then the huge main stage where the big boys play.

Bodom is actually playing one of the smaller stages. Anyways, I've been to mayhem twice, and have seen various artist come up to the gate separating he buses and crowd to sign things. Plus there are always the signing booths(probably your best bet).

One year the vocalist from God Forbid was walking around in the crowd before they went on.

I find it weird that Bodom aren't playing main stage, but Amon Amarth are. Bodom is WAY more popular over here at least, but Amon Amarth sometimes have the viking props, so they need more space.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wow, no wonder Alexi hates US festivals.


----------



## Don Vito

He's going to hate them even more when he gets to Atlanta and has to play in 100+ degree weather in a fucking parking lot. Shit's pretty brutal though.
 
General music fests here are good, but no love for the metal sadly. 

Some guy from some band(can't remember the dude's name or his band) is trying to put together a European like festival here. It probably won't be ready for a while 



In other news, the new preview video is supposed to be out today, which will complete the series.


----------



## kgerbick7321

Every single Bodom album is just packed full of crushing riffs, i know this album wont dissapoint


----------



## Fat-Elf

A contest where you can actually affect your chances to win? Meh..

Edit: Just watched the Transference video. Damn, Alexi looks stiff. Give the man a beer!


----------



## Don Vito

Someone on the COB UM board stated that they probably held back the new teaser video because of the Transference music video being released this week. So hopefully we'll get it next. I'm really psyched to hear All Twisted and Damaged Beyond Repair. After that I suspect they will put out some kind of launch trailer before the album is released.

I was going to hold off on the pre-order packages, but I'm reconsidering after seeing the design for the American t-shirt. It's simpler and doesn't have weird logo placement.






Oh, and here is the CD in the flesh


----------



## Don Vito

For anyone who missed the Halo of Blood leak back in March(?), here's a studio quality stream of the track.
Children of Bodom: "Halo of Blood" | Tracks | Pitchfork

edit: according to that website, the album drops on the 29th of May in Japan(lucky bastards!). Us American's can at least listen to the album on Youtube until June 11th


----------



## Black Mamba

New interview:

Interview: Children of Bodom


----------



## Don Vito

OMG


----------



## Don Vito

BornToLooze said:


> Damn, I still want one of those Roope signature stars.


In unrelated news, I found some Russian guy on Youtube who actually owns one of these. The real ....ing deal.



In related news, this guy supposedly has a review copy of the album, but he doesn't exactly go into great detail about it, only covering a few songs. We've heard most of the things that he has to say already, but his Scream for Silence description was kind of different, so I think it's legit.
Apochs.net Review - Children of Bodom: Halo of Blood - YouTube

He gave it a 9/10 I don't even think I'm going to rate it that high.

But who cares about numbers anyway?


----------



## Nile

I want that Roope signature!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Vito

Good luck


----------



## Fat-Elf

I don't see the problem here. They're production models in Japan so it's not that difficult to get your hands on one?


----------



## Don Vito

You have to go to Japan to get one.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> You have to go to Japan to get one.



I still don't see the problem here.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


>




WAITO PIGGU GO HOUMU!

On the other news, I was planning to going camping at Lake Bodom this summer with my sister. What a great plan. 

Lake Bodom murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Black Mamba

Very encouraging review. 

CHILDREN OF BODOM


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> For anyone who missed the Halo of Blood leak back in March(?), here's a studio quality stream of the track.
> Children of Bodom: "Halo of Blood" | Tracks | Pitchfork


NB uploaded it to Youtube for an easier stream.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> NB uploaded it to Youtube for an easier stream.




I hate how they call that fast. Yeah, it has pretty fast blast beats but songs like Ugly and Warheart sound generally way faster to me.


----------



## Don Vito

Well it's not the one they called the fastest. I think that was Damaged Beyond Repair, which we haven't heard yet.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Well it's not the one they called the fastest. I think that was Damaged Beyond Repair, which we haven't heard yet.



_"The title track, in my opinion, is the fastest song in the history of the band,"_ Laiho tells Premier Guitar.


----------



## Don Vito

....!


----------



## feilong29

So that "Bodom" song, One Bottle and a Knee Deep was removed for copyright infringement by Nuclear Blast... due to the title of the song???


----------



## Don Vito

Seems so. Sucks because I kind of liked it.


----------



## Black Mamba

Alexi talking about the album track-by-track.


----------



## Don Vito

Trading the the wine for water?

Alexi is doing a live chat next week on Metalsucks.
http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/05/2...doms-alexi-laiho-on-metalsucks/#disqus_thread

People in the comments are already telling him go kill himself, ect... but that's metalsucks for ya'

Reminds me of the first few pages of this thread


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Trading the the wine for water?
> 
> Alexi is doing a live chat next week on Metalsucks.
> MetalSucks | Next Tuesday: LiveChat with Children of Bodom&#8217;s Alexi Laiho on MetalSucks!
> 
> People in the comments are already telling him go kill himself, ect... but that's metalsucks for ya'
> 
> Reminds me of the first few pages of this thread



Wtf is wrong with those people? I bet they all listen to djent. 

Even DJ Pauly D is confused:


----------



## potatohead

I know this argument has been done to death but Alexi has done more in five minutes that what any of those tools will do in their lives. I hate people that do that shit, especially when it's anonymous.


----------



## Don Vito

No they listen to bands like Pig Destroyer and Gorgoroth. Very high class people.


----------



## Don Vito

potatohead said:


> I know this argument has been done to death but Alexi has done more in five minutes that what any of those tools will do in their lives. I hate people that do that shit, especially when it's anonymous.


Reminds me of this SOB interview from a few years back. Alexi is definitely is not an internet friendly dude, and this thing with Metalsucks is probably just going to make that factor stronger. It's cool that he's trying though



> Scythes Of Bodom: Yes, we all have our sins of the past... "LoBodomy" is about people who talk shit about the band on messageboards. So you never register at messageboards to tell one of your former favourite bands how much their new album sucks?
> 
> Alexi: Not really. (laughs) Well, first of all it is very true and... (laughs) I don't know, I mean I didn't even write the lyrics for the song anyway.
> 
> Scythes Of Bodom: Why did Kim Goss write the lyrics?
> 
> Alexi: Well, that is one of the reasons where she gets ....ing pissed off once in a while, you know? When I got the lyrics, I was like "Alright, let's ....ing use it." and that's it. It's not necessarily all the people in the internet, it's just the fact that I can get so ....ing pissed off by people in general if they talk ....ing bullshit but not to my face, you know? They can hide behind their god damn computer screens and can say anything that they want and hide behind their ....ing bullshit nicknames or whatever the ..... If you have an issue, then come right here and say it to me. I can deal with that but the other way is just bullshit.


----------



## Black Mamba

LOOK AT ME I GOT 11 LIKES ON METALSUCKS.NET!!!!!!!!! I AM SO MUCH COOLER THAN ALEXI!!!! They can all go f*** themselves, Alexi kicks so much ass it's not even funny.


----------



## Alberto7

I'm curious to see how that livechat turns out. That whole website is a nest of slimy thunderc*nts and a well of sensationalist snakes, and it should be exterminated with fire.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


>




2:14 Ibanez detected.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bluesmobile ja tappaja-auto - Esittelyssä Alexi Laihon autot | Soundi

Ever wondered what kind of cars Alexi drives? Well, now you know. Sadly, it's (once again) in Finnish but at least there's pictures. 

At least this shows that you can still make a decent amount of money playing metal.


----------



## Don Vito

Children Of Bodom / Halo Of Blood [Regular Edition]

New samples from Nippon.

Some of these sent shivers down my spine. I think this album will even surpass HCDR for me. HCDR will always have those songs like "Bodom Beach Terror" and "Angels Don't Kill" that will destroy any competition.. but as a WHOLE album, I think I'm finding this one in my favor. /uslessfanboyopinion

I still can't believe I have to wait until June 11 to get the CD.

edit: If anyone comments about the production, remember that these are just low quality samples. Listen to the full songs that are out to hear the real sound.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Damage Beyond Repair is groovy as phuck. Dead Man's Hand on the other hand has piano and clean guitars. I don't they've had clean guitars ever since that weird delay riff in Bodom After Midnight. I wouldn't say it surpasses HCDR but at least they tried something different this time.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm still trying to digest it, but I don't have anymore doubts about the quality of this album.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

A few seconds into the title track steam I exclaimed "Good Bodom?!" After the snorefest that was Transference, this record seems like it might have potential. That said, same thing happened with Not My Funeral last album but it was head and shoulders above the rest, and had a better solo.



Alberto7 said:


> I'm curious to see how that livechat turns out. That whole website is a nest of slimy thunderc*nts and a well of sensationalist snakes, and it should be exterminated with fire.



I comment regularly using a level head and eloquent opinions


----------



## Black Mamba

All of the samples sound amazing. So far it really sounds like a perfect combination of old-school Bodom and new-school Bodom.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I wouldn't say it surpasses HCDR but at least they tried something different this time.


I'm a minority here. There are at least 4 songs that I don't like on that album, and so far I haven't heard anything from this one that I don't like. Transference was underwhelming, but it wasn't bad. 

I should probably reserve my opinions until I hear the songs in full, but I'm standing by my statement for now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Well, I might be a little biased towards HCDR as it was the first (and the only) Bodom album I owned and listened to. I still like Hatebreeder just a little better.


----------



## Don Vito

Nostalgia and sentimental value are a big part of the Bodom fanbase anyways.

I don't think Follow the Reaper is an objectively perfect album, but it's perfect to me because of the good memories I have listening to it. It was so different from the thrash metal and metalcore I was into at the time, because it had these weird keyboard melodies that reminded me of Megaman X4-X6. My friends and I just referred to them as Megaman metal before we knew the term melodic death metal. We would just hang out late at night listening to Bodom and hanging out with all these random girls. Good times.

My friend always preferred listening to Blooddrunk though, as he was more of a heavy metalcore/nu metal guy(he was a bass player that idolized Feildy from Korn). I think the one song he would play over and over was Roadkill Morning. He liked that cool melody in the chorus.


----------



## Alberto7

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I comment regularly using a level head and eloquent opinions



Well, keep those to yourself anyway, you cock-juggling thunderc*nt! 



.... lolz i kid. u cool brotha 



Gonna give these samples a listen when I get the chance to!
... or I might just wait until the album so I get even more excited


----------



## Don Vito

Nothing to do with Halo of Blood, but I remembered this song today.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFxO2Til19c

Anyone know of any good COB type bands? I know about Kalmah and Norther, but there has to be more given COB's popularity.


----------



## feilong29

Don Vito said:


> Children Of Bodom / Halo Of Blood [Regular Edition]
> 
> New samples from Nippon.
> 
> Some of these sent shivers down my spine. I think this album will even surpass HCDR for me. HCDR will always have those songs like "Bodom Beach Terror" and "Angels Don't Kill" that will destroy any competition.. but as a WHOLE album, I think I'm finding this one in my favor. /uslessfanboyopinion
> 
> I still can't believe I have to wait until June 11 to get the CD.
> 
> edit: If anyone comments about the production, remember that these are just low quality samples. Listen to the full songs that are out to hear the real sound.



OMG this sounds riDICULOUSLY AWESOME! Can't wait!


----------



## feilong29

Don Vito said:


> Nothing to do with Halo of Blood, but I remembered this song today.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFxO2Til19c
> 
> Anyone know of any good COB type bands? I know about Kalmah and Norther, but there has to be more given COB's popularity.



You know, Ihsahn sounds like bodom to me!


----------



## feilong29

The Days Are Numbered starts out like Hatebreeder and then goes into a Wintersun type vide!


----------



## -JR-

Don Vito said:


> Anyone know of any good COB type bands? I know about Kalmah and Norther, but there has to be more given COB's popularity.



Check out Imperanon and Skyfire.


----------



## Don Vito

I already know about Imperanon. Don't really like them, kind of generic.

Skyfire sounds alright, but I'm not hearing COB at all. Too symphonic. I should have been more specific, I'm looking for bands with the early 2000's Bodom sound.

Orchestral hits, bells, funky riffs, ect...


----------



## feilong29

Don Vito said:


> Nostalgia and sentimental value are a big part of the Bodom fanbase anyways.
> 
> I don't think Follow the Reaper is an objectively perfect album, but it's perfect to me because of the good memories I have listening to it. It was so different from the thrash metal and metalcore I was into at the time, because it had these weird keyboard melodies that reminded me of Megaman X4-X6. My friends and I just referred to them as Megaman metal before we knew the term melodic death metal. We would just hang out late at night listening to Bodom and hanging out with all these random girls. Good times.
> 
> My friend always preferred listening to Blooddrunk though, as he was more of a heavy metalcore/nu metal guy(he was a bass player that idolized Feildy from Korn). I think the one song he would play over and over was Roadkill Morning. He liked that cool melody in the chorus.



Mega Man X4-X6 are my favorite! Children of Decadence can definitely be a Mega Man song! I'm thinking an icy type stage.


----------



## Don Vito

These make me wish COB would do an instrumental song. Good games. Good times.


----------



## Alberto7

I think you'll like these guys. I remember listening to that album a lot during my CoB days, along with Kalmah and Norther:





I also used to listen to Cryptic Wintermoon. They're more black-ish, but I enjoyed them as well, at the time when I listened to CoB. I'd love to show you the song "Portals of Nightfall," but I can't for the life of me find it on YouTube. This'll have to do:



Also used to love these guys, although the keys are really lacking... there are none . Their songs are cool though, and I found them on a search a did years ago looking for music similar to Bodom.


----------



## Don Vito

I like Archeon


----------



## Alberto7

^ Cool! Glad you liked them . They're a cool band. I wasn't sure about the other ones, but I posted them anyway, as I found their music similar enough to Bodom's, though they don't necessarily stick to what you were specifically looking for.

Also, I only played up to Megaman X3. Those songs you posted from X5 and X6 could PERFECTLY be Bodom songs  I am genuinely surprised!


----------



## Don Vito

I made a promise to myself to not re-post TOO MUCH stuff from the COB board, as those guys work hard to collect and archive content, but I couldn't resist posting this.
Apostles of the Infernal Maelstrom @ Silta 28.5.2011 - YouTube!

That's Alexander singing Triple Corpse Hammerblow with a student band.


----------



## Alberto7

Oh my God  I'd be shitting my pants in excitement if I were any of those kids, especially the kid playing Alexander's red reaper ESP . I hate his vocals, but I ....ing love them . That was beyond amazing.


----------



## Don Vito

The vocals totally suck, but you have to take it for what it is.

I wonder if Alexander wrote that song? It's one of favorites from that album. It's got a lot of Follow the Reaper influence with the dance melodies and the double picked riffs.


----------



## Alberto7

It's possible he had a lot of influence in that song. It kinda sucks that I can never know entirely who did what in each song. Weirdly, I had never thought about it, since I've always assumed that it's Alexi who does most of the creative work, but I wonder if Alexander's departure is the reason for their change in sound post-HCDR.


----------



## Fat-Elf

....! I have talked about that Rock School before and how I went to take the guitar lessons right next to it but actually getting to perform with Alexander is like rubbing more salt into the wounds. 

Psst. the kids in the video kinda suck.


----------



## Don Vito

Alberto7 said:


> It's possible he had a lot of influence in that song. It kinda sucks that I can never know entirely who did what in each song. Weirdly, I had never thought about it, since I've always assumed that it's Alexi who does most of the creative work, but I wonder if Alexander's departure is the reason for their change in sound post-HCDR.


It's one of those things that people have theorized for a long time, but it's also something with very little information available. The only way you could ever know anything is to ask him yourself, which is next to impossible for most of us.

I think he may have had a guiding hand in what came out in the final product at least.

The only stupid theory is that Roope somehow changed their sound.

According to some people: Roope=thrash guitarist which means thrashy Blooddrunk/RRF sound=Roope  If that was the case, wouldn't Sinergy have turned into a thrash metal band after Beware the Heavens?


----------



## Nile

All I know is, Roope is cool as hell.

And his signature guitars are the shit tits.


----------



## Don Vito

The Days Are Numbered
?????????????640??Children Of Bodom - The Days Are Numbered ? ??????:Q

Sounds like a mix of Blooddrunk and Hatebreeder.

You can buy the album if you have a Japanese friendly payment option on iTunes jp.
https://itunes.apple.com/jp/album/halo-of-blood/id643158730?ign-mpt=uo=2


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Thanks for the link man, the song kicks ass!

Also, on the Japanese itunes store, there are 1:30 samples of every song.


----------



## Don Vito

For whatever reason, the samples aren't working for me.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ If you have itunes already downloaded on your computer, the samples are 1:30. If you go to the itunes store on your browser, they're just the same 45 second samples you've already heard.


----------



## Don Vito

Samples are working now 

sounds sick!


----------



## Don Vito

You can listen to Bodom Blue Moon in full here.
The MetalSucks Podcast, #2: Jeff Hanneman's Memorial Service, System of a Down Beef, and More. | MetalSucks

Starts around the 10 minute mark.

Looks like I'll miss the live chat because of class


----------



## ittoa666

Don Vito said:


> No they listen to bands like Pig Destroyer and Gorgoroth. Very high class people.



I, sir, am offended.


----------



## Don Vito

Why?


----------



## ittoa666

Don Vito said:


> Why?



I'm a Pig Destroyer fan.  It's all good.


----------



## Don Vito

Oh, well MS Pig Destroyer fans think they're better than you because of it.

I don't really care for the band. Too heavy for me, but I'm sure they're respected in their pocket of metal.

edit: is anyone going to do the live chat with Alexi?


----------



## Black Mamba

Don Vito said:


> edit: is anyone going to do the live chat with Alexi?


 
I am.


----------



## Don Vito

I got home from class early, so I might be able to catch it.

edit: damn, seems I missed it


----------



## Black Mamba

^ It was pretty good, Alexi answered some of my questions.


----------



## Don Vito

Which ones? I'm reading the log right now.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ I asked him if he really didn't like Dream Theater, if he ever thought about using a 7 string, and what he likes more: Maker's Mark or Jack Daniels.


----------



## Alberto7

^ What did he respond to that? I'm curious. I had class today until late at night and couldn't listen to it. Hope he didn't get abused too much by MS.


----------



## Don Vito

Here's the log.
| Right Now! LiveChat with Children of Bodom&#8217;s Alexi Laiho

Some good answers here and there. Some stock, some interesting and natural.

He seems to have only responded to the good or neutral commentators, which was the smart thing to do on such a troll ridden site.

Also, notice Metalsuck's new moniker at the top of the page


----------



## Nile

The rate my drawing one.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I lol'd hard at that one . And also at the psycho fan story


----------



## Don Vito

"_What do I despise about metal? The name &#8220;Cocknose Mc....Face._"

- Alexi Laiho

"_In the soup there&#8217;s little hamburgers._"

- Alexi Laiho


----------



## Don Vito

Well, I've just finished listening to the album. It has elements of Hatebreeder and Follow the Reaper with certain keyboard ideas, but for the most part, this album is pretty far from those two respectively. It sounds like a proper sequel to HCDR at least.

My favorite tracks would be: All Twisted, The Days Are Numbered, Bodom Blue Moon, Damaged Beyond Repair, Dead Man's Hand on You(not nearly as shocking as the critics were making it out to be), and One Bottle and a Knee Deep. Everything else was good, but either could have been better or didn't have anything that particularly stood out.

I do feel the title track and Transference would have been better for me if I hadn't exhausted them at this point, but whatever. Scream for Silence is a solid song, but this the first time Bodom have had two slower songs on the same album, and DMHOY overwhelms it in that department, even though they are very different stylistically. One is very upbeat, while the other is very very sad. 

The biggest disappointment was the first track "Waste of Skin". The previews were pretty epic, and it has this ultra catchy melody, but I feel that the song could have been 
better somehow. I was very disappointed with All Twisted at first, but it's growing on me. Some of the best keyboard moments of the album lie in that song. Some people will be thrown off by the harsh thrash metal riffs in that one.. but if you can get past that, it's got plenty of FTR qualities. 

The biggest surprise was the last track, "One Bottle and a Knee Deep". No one hyped this track up, or had many expectations. It's got this pirate metal swagger and a southern rock melody, along with traditional Bodom riffing and one of the best solos on the album.

From a fan perspective, I give Halo of Blood a humble 7.7/10.


----------



## Black Mamba

"One Bottle and a Knee Deep"... Wow!!!!!

The entire album is fantastic! 

*EDIT*: Just to clarify, I pre-ordered the album; but found the link to listen to it. I am definitely a person who supports the artist; so to everyone reading this: PLEASE buy the album and support COB!


----------



## Alberto7

I refuse to listen to this until it comes out . I want to be surprised when I put the CD in my computer.

Also, I came across these guys at the metro the other day, and stood there watching them for over half an hour, and had to record this. I always think of Alexi and Roope every time I hear this song anywhere, so I thought it would be relevant:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l72IUpOMPE

EDIT: goddamnit... someone embed for me, please


----------



## Don Vito

Upon a few more listens, it's actually a lot like Are You Dead Yet?, but without the NWOAHM influence and better vocals. 

All Twisted sounds like a mix of Bastards of Bodom and Hate Me!



Alberto7 said:


> I refuse to listen to this until it comes out . I want to be surprised when I put the CD in my computer.


The album isn't that surprising. Very straight forward and traditional Bodom album.

Although the album is really good, I was personally underwhelmed as I had been following it religiously since it's announcement. I got this idea in my head that it was going to be like FTR sound, as the reviewers kept making those comparisons, but it's really a 2003-2005 Bodom album, which many will consider a good thing, and some bad.. 


Pretend you're Japanese and treat your self I guess having the songs in CD quality would be nice though. Nuclear Blast screwed us over a little bit, but I'm sure it was out of their hands.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wow, it's already out in Japan? Time runs fast, it just seems like yesterday when the album name and release date were announced. Would love to listen to it, but I'm too lazy to download/youtube it so I'll just wait that it gets on Spotify.


----------



## Don Vito

The album's being passed around through download, but no Youtube links yet.


----------



## feilong29

I refuse to download it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Vito

Black Mamba said:


> "One Bottle and a Knee Deep"... Wow!!!!!
> 
> The entire album is fantastic!
> 
> *EDIT*: Just to clarify, I pre-ordered the album; but found the link to listen to it. I am definitely a person who supports the artist; so to everyone reading this: PLEASE buy the album and support COB!


I feel no shame in listening to it early considering how dedicated I've been in discussing and promoting it, even if it was just on 2 small forums. I'm buying the album day 1, and anyone who enjoyed it should too.

_The spirits of Lake Bodom are furious again!_


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> The album's being passed around through download, but no Youtube links yet.


The album is on Youtube. I won't share links as to not tempt those brave souls waiting for the CD.


----------



## possumkiller

They should tour with Korn. It would be the Korn on the C.O.B. tour.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I once said that exact same thing to a small crowd, some years ago after seeing the school's food menu for the day contained corn on the cob. I'm still waiting for them to laugh.


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yeah, it was awkward  a very "BA-DUM TISS" moment.

And yeah, I'm not necessarily expecting to be positively surprised. Even a negative or underwhelming surprise will be worth it. That's something I actually like about buying records without having listened to them. Like when I was 11 years old and wanted to buy Blink 182's latest album (I forget which one it was. I think it was Take Off Your Pants and Jacket). I went to the CD store, and they didn't have it, but the lady recommended Alien Ant Farm's Anthology instead. I had no idea who they were or what they sounded like. I bought it anyway. Went home, popped it into my stereo, and hated the shit out of it for weeks. That album went on to become a gigantic part of my early teens  out of pure luck. That experience makes an album that much more worth it to me, and Halo of Blood is an album that I've been fervently anticipating for a long time. Even if it sucks, I want to be able to say "I wasted my goddamn money on this piece of shit" and have a good reason to hate it. You get more attached to the album; positively or negatively.


----------



## Don Vito

That's a very interesting way to look at things. It's very un-cynical, and has a sense naive that has been lost in recent times(I'm probably not using either of those words in the right context, but I hope my point gets across).

Kudos to you sir!  

I should also mention that Halo of Blood is an album that gets better as you listen to it. When I first scanned through it I was a bit underwhelmed as the early reviewers kept throwing around "FOLLOW THE REAPER!" and "HATEBREEDER!", so naturally I was expecting those sounds to be present all the time. Like I said previously, it has many elements of those albums in certain songs, but it's still a neo-Bodom piece of music. It's still very harsh and thrashy at times, but with a bigger emphasis on the melody. Going in with realistic expectations is the best thing, but also the hardest thing to do, especially if you've been following the album as close as we have. If anything, everybody on the COB board likes it, and some of those guys are picky bastards.

It sort of sounds like what Blooddrunk would've been if it had better vox, production, and was catchier. Of course there are some tracks like One Bottle and All Twisted that could have been on the older Bodom albums without sticking out.

My opinion is changing all the time. I'm still waiting for the CD so I can here the album in proper quality(my rip is decent, but not perfect).


----------



## Don Vito

Nuclear Blast pretending the album isn't all over the internet by now


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Don Vito

That tone makes me want to hang myself.


----------



## Alberto7

"hey it salllexrifrmchillinoffbodom andaaaaaa i'm gonna show you acuppl'a ripfs"

Slurred speech ftw!  I've always wondered if it's his accent or if he's just a lazy speaker. (Not picking on him, btw, just wondering. It's not like I lack an accent either ).

Also, I know that Alexi isn't exactly known for having the best live tone but... why is he playing through a dying a cat?


----------



## Don Vito

Every time he does an instructional for a magazine, the tone is always ....ed up beyond belief.


----------



## Alberto7

Stop, you're making my ears bleed.


----------



## Don Vito

Alexi has a playlist + commentary on Spotify. The Days Are Numbered is also available on Spotify.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Alexi has a playlist + commentary on Spotify. The Days Are Numbered is also available on Spotify.



Can you link it? I can't find it.


----------



## Don Vito

I don't know how to link stuff from Spotify. Just search COB on Spotify and click "View Spotify profile". Make sure to click "see all tracks" because there's a lot of them .


----------



## Curt

May pick up the album, but I kind of fell off after Blooddrunk. This is at least better than that, so far.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I don't know how to link stuff from Spotify. Just search COB on Spotify and click "View Spotify profile". Make sure to click "see all tracks" because there's a lot of them .



Found it and apparently it's NOT AVAILABLE IN FINLAND. That's like making McDonald's not available in US. 


Btw, to link, just right click a song and there's a bunch of copy options.


----------



## Don Vito

That's so ....ed up it's not even funny. I can't even fathom at why they would do that.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> That's so ....ed up it's not even funny. I can't even fathom at why they would do that.



Well, whatever. Hopefully the whole thing will drop in Spotify this Friday. And my mobile internet will be able to stream the thing as I have to go to our backwoods summer cottage this weekend.


----------



## Don Vito

You're not missing much with the commentary and playlist thing. He picked a couple of cool songs, but he only talks about them for like 10 seconds.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Halo of Blood is decent, couple of great tracks but something about that guitar tone seems lacking to me. Not sure if I'm alone saying that?


----------



## Don Vito

What tone would suit the album better?


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Don Vito said:


> What tone would suit the album better?



Hate Crew Deathroll's tone i think would suit my preferences better, tracks like Angels Don't Kill or Punch Me i Bleed from their other album have a really thick guitar tone that would have made Dead Man's Hands On You really stand out, for example. Just my


----------



## Fat-Elf

So, the album is now on Spotify and they sure did .... up that one too as the album starts with the commentary track for the first song and has one before every track.  Luckily, Spotify nowadays has the option to select a different version of the album so there is one without the commentary shit.

Just listening to Waste of Skin, sounds good.


----------



## Don Vito

Waste of Skin grew on me, but I don't like the chorus. The gang shouts don't have any room between the fast power chords and ADYD?-ish melody in the background. 

The rest of the track killer, even the punk influenced part.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Don Vito

COB played their first live show of the Halo of Blood touring cycle in Espoo. There are two videos on Youtube of it, but the quality is so piss poor they aren't even worth posting. I'm waiting for new uploads, specifically of the title track. They opened with Transference, and aside from the recording quality, it sounded great in live format.

Even with Behemoth sadly dropping out of the Mayhem tour, I'm still buying tickets to see Bodom and Amon Amarth blast some melodic death metal. My anticipation will grow by the day now that they started doing shows once more.

edit:


----------



## Fat-Elf

Lucky me, I was sitting in my car, eating at McDonald's parking lot while an interview with Alexi came from the radio. He just talked about sweating in the band practices and.. well I was more concentrated on eating my burger than listening to Alexi.  It was still cool to hear him speak some Finnish once in a while.







Dat setlist.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'll just leave this here:



"Alexhi"


----------



## feilong29

Got my album in the mail yesterday. My opinion? Well, I think it has elements from Hatebreeder all the way to RRF... moreso on the far-end of the spectrum (AYDY/BD/RRF). I love the album overall but, only two songs stick out to me: Bodom Blue Moon with one of the coolest riffs I've heard in a while, and Scream for Silence, with it's 80's metal/melodic rock type ballad/theme vibe and cool solo.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Been listening to the new album the last couple of days. Can't really decide what I think about it yet. It sure is growing on me though!


----------



## Black Mamba

Still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Not digging this album much. I loved the first 5 tracks off Relentless so I was expecting a bit more from this. Some very cool riffs and solos though!

I covered the solo from Damage Beyond Repair if anyones interested.


----------



## Don Vito

I was supposed to go into the city today to deliver some kittens, at which I would run by and pick up the album. To my dismay, the plans got canceled, so I am COB-less today.

For anyone with a copy, is the Making Of DVD real? I remember there being some speculation about that early on.

I'm still enjoying my rip, but I really want to hear it in CD format through good speakers.


----------



## Black Mamba

Don Vito said:


> For anyone with a copy, is the Making Of DVD real? I remember there being some speculation about that early on.


 
The DVD is real, and it's on youtube.


----------



## Don Vito

I found it 


Can anyone tell what Roope's new guitar is supposed to be? Like the paint job or whatever.

Roope's the man!


----------



## Black Mamba

Don Vito said:


> Can anyone tell what Roope's new guitar is supposed to be? Like the paint job or whatever.
> 
> Roope's the man!


 
It was a NAMM display piece, with a black diamond pearl top:


----------



## Don Vito

holy hell that's gorgeous

not to sure about that headstock though


----------



## MontaraMike

OMG that is F'ing awesome, I want that guitar!


----------



## Veritech Zero

Not often do I actually verbalize, "Holy Hell!" when I see a smexy guitar picture, but that one certainly did the trick.


----------



## Nile

Roope WOULD buy that guitar lol.


----------



## feilong29

Ok, listened to the album again and I'm even more excited about it. There are quite a few songs I like; I think Alexi's riffing has become more intricate in a way; and I think it's safe to assume that he used that ESP M-II in "Sleeping In My Car" after watching the Making Of DVD  AND it sounds like he might have used the neck pickup....


----------



## Don Vito

Whatever happened to the Bananarama cover? Is it on the European version?

I assume the Japanese got the Loudness "Crazy Nights" cover.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> It was a NAMM display piece, with a black diamond pearl top:



For some reason the headstock makes me think of a harpoon. Still looks amazing as .....


----------



## guy in latvia

Damn, finally listened to the album and I'm pleasantly surprised. I'm glad they went with a lot of unusual choices for some of the songs, like dissonant melodies, which is very untypical of them, sounds fresh!


----------



## MetalBuddah

It is so nice to hear an album that actually sounds like Children of Bodom again. The past few albums were kinda meh but I just feel like Bodom finally gotten their sound back. Maybe they just had some really bad cocaine until they started writing this album...


----------



## Fat-Elf

What the hell is this!?


----------



## feilong29

Fat-Elf said:


> What the hell is this!?



I about lost my mind too but I think that is just the reflection of the sun or something on the guitar... if that is what you were referring to!


----------



## MetalBuddah

^ If that is the reflection, that is ing absurd


----------



## Don Vito

That's insane! I honestly can't tell what's going on there.


----------



## Black Mamba

There was also a white diamond pearl NAMM display piece:


----------



## Fat-Elf

I don't think it's a reflection because Roope also seems to have something going on in his guitar. Also, I heard someone say that they would've got new guitars from the custom shop.






Also, just heard Bodom Blue Moon on the radio. I'm glad they finally play something else instead of Transference and Halo of Blood.


----------



## MetalBuddah

^ Roope and Alexi should play the two pearl ones live. Would look so sick


----------



## Black Mamba

The pic of Alexi above is with Pinky, it really is just the reflection making you think otherwise. The same with Roope's random star, it's just been beaten up after years of abuse.

Pics from the same show:


----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## MetalBuddah

Either way...I am impressed at the photography skills to get the reflection to look so good and am impressed that the black guitar is so freaking reflective


----------



## Alberto7

I saw the picture and was like "what's so special about it? (aside from being a kickass pic)," and then I read about the reflection thing. But yeah, it's just a reflection 

I WANT TO LISTEN TO THE ALBUM DAMN IT . First thing I'm doing tomorrow is going to the music shop and getting the damn CD.


----------



## feilong29

I'm sad that Sinergy is no more... so I will keep them alive!



Been working on a few solos from the new album too! I will say that that album is probably in my top 3 favorite Bodom albums now


----------



## Don Vito

Did you hear the Sinergy lick in Damaged Beyond Repair? 

Speaking of Alexi's other bands, it shocks the hell out of me that Alexi played in Impaled Nazarene, a super offensive black metal band from Finland.


He only played on one album called "Nihil" in 2000. Alexi was a busy dude in the late 90's/early 00's.


----------



## littledoc

Definitely digging this album on the second listen. The first time through, I don't know... maybe it was my mood, but not much caught my ear. Second time around though I've noticed all kinds of cool stuff.

Alexi's playing sounds more intricate and creative than it has in a while, and there are some seriously monstrous solos here. If anyone doubts that Alexi's got mega-chops, the solo from One Bottle and a Knee Deep should put them to rest. All Twisted is quickly becoming one of my favorite Bodom songs. 


I suppose I should qualify my favorable impressions though by pointing out that I'm not one of those people who thinks Bodom's best albums were before HCDR. I like their newer material better... always have (my first album was AYDY). Although I definitely think this album has more shades of their older material than RRF.


----------



## Don Vito

Janne was really showing off his Jens Johanson influence in One Bottle and a Knee Deep. Great song, might be my favorite from the album.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Listened to the new album yesterday... Sounded amazing. A true CoB masterpiece. 

Anyone else thought Alexi's vocals sounded a little too burried back in the mix?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Did you hear the Sinergy lick in Damaged Beyond Repair?
> 
> Speaking of Alexi's other bands, it shocks the hell out of me that Alexi played in Impaled Nazarene, a super offensive black metal band from Finland.
> 
> 
> He only played on one album called "Nihil" in 2000. Alexi was a busy dude in the late 90's/early 00's.




That's supposed to be black metal? Sounds like very fast punk with some blues licks thrown here and there.


----------



## Black Mamba

Look what came today, all the way from mighty Finland!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> Look what came today, all the way from mighty Finland!



Wow, classy shirt. Although, I would personally prefer it without the texts.


----------



## Michael T

Damn , My shirt is black. I preordered from Nuclear Blast tho.

That white shirt is classy.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> That's supposed to be black metal? Sounds like very fast punk with some blues licks thrown here and there.


Impaled Nazarene are NOT punk They are black metal with punk influence sure. And the blues licks are just standard rock n' roll leads.

Also, while I really like the black metal thing on your soundcloud, why would you consider it black metal? I really don't hear any elements of the genre, but it's got the atmosphere and nordic spirit. I think we may disagree on what BM is and isn't, but Impaled Nazarene are certainly black metal.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Impaled Nazarene are NOT punk They are black metal with punk influence sure. And the blues licks are just standard rock n' roll leads.
> 
> Also, while I really like the black metal thing on your soundcloud, why would you consider it black metal? I really don't hear any elements of the genre, but it's got the atmosphere and nordic spirit. I think we may disagree on what BM is and isn't, but Impaled Nazarene are certainly black metal.



Hah, touché.


----------



## Don Vito

Black Metal is about about the spirit, not the technicalities. 

It can be anything from necro grim shit like this.


To something like this.


In my opinion.


----------



## Alberto7

Well, today I went to get Halo of Blood. I saw another album I've been wanting to buy since it came out but never got around to buying it. I had some spare cash, so I figured what the hell.

Funny thing that happened when I went to buy it. The sales rep was a little confused when he saw I was buying a Meshuggah and a Children of Bodom album (I guess he was thinking something along the lines of "if you like Meshuggah, then why do you also like 'shitty' CoB?" which seems to be a rather popular way of thinking these days ), and he looked at me in a slightly condescending way and went "... so you're into CoB?" to which I said "hell yeah! It was the band that properly introduced me to metal some 10 years ago." He just kinda chuckled and told me that ever since HCDR he hadn't bothered listening to them anymore because they sucked. I immediately pulled out my phone, searched for the song "Halo of Blood" on YouTube and gave him a pair of headphones to listen to it. The guy's expression of "this shit's epic" was awesome to behold . He told me he was going to give this album a try . It made me so happy.

Anyway. I'm listening to Halo of Blood as I write this. At this point I'm listening to "Scream for Silence," which I'm really digging! "Waste of Skin" was a little meh. But even that song I like much better than pretty much anything on the previous two albums. The vocals sound so plucking good on this album! I'll report back when I finish it. In the meantime:

Today was a Nuclear Blast kind of day 










EDIT: A bloody mosquito just made me stomp on the box of my Koloss CD while trying to kill the f*cker... I am sadface  and angry . At least I killed the bastard.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ I love how it's become somewhat fashionable to hate on COB; but hopefully the sales rep digs Halo of Blood. Also, Happy New Bodom/Meshuggah day!


----------



## Alberto7

^ Thank you!  (Even though I will damn that mosquito forever). But yeah, he told me he really liked that song, so I'm confident I pulled someone back onto the CoB wagon


----------



## Alberto7

Alright, so I already finished my first listen to the album, and I gotta say it was a very pleasant listen. It's almost exactly what I was expecting. I did miss a lot, though, while listening to it, as I have so many distractions while I'm on the computer . It's gonna take several more listens to really catch all the nuances, and pinpoint the things I love and hate about it. I'll put it on my phone so I can listen to it while I'm on the bus or metro, which is when I really get to listen to music without many distractions.

Things that stood out on the first listen: the catchy melodies in most songs, the awesome vocals, and what I consider was a terrific guitar tone. Also, the song "Damage Beyond Repair" is so rifftastic! "One Bottle And A Knee Deep" really caught my ear a lot as well.

Overall, I give the album a 7.5/10 based on my first listen. Perhaps even an 8. It's one of those albums that will grow on me the more I listen to it.

Finally, Children of Bodom have come back with good music, and what makes me the happiest is that they didn't have to rely so much on the "old CoB" sound for me to like this album, but rather brought many new things to the mix that sat very well with me. I'm happy with it 

EDIT: I almost forgot to mention. I saw the "Making of" DVD on YouTube. I cannot look at Roope's face for so much as a second without laughing.


----------



## Don Vito

I've listened to this album maybe 30 or so times all the way through since the Japanese version made it's way to the net in May. At first listen I gave the album an in between of your score(7.7). I'm still comfortable with that score, although my disappointment with Waste of Skin has vanished. I was being overly picky on that song and All Twisted because they could have been Follow the Reaper-tier songs if they had cut out the modern parts.


----------



## Don Vito

Listening to this album in the car on a perfect blue sky day. My score has changed to a 10/10 for the time being.


----------



## Fat-Elf

*From CoB's Facebook:*



> *
> wake up at unknown location from night before of wild shenanigans &#10003;
> get dressed (or not...) &#10003;
> head to your local music stores to pick up HALO OF BLOOD &#10003;
> start spinning new album and prepare for another night of wild shenanigans (Part 2!) &#10003;*




I would so do this if only the record stores would be open on Sunday.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm confused both at their implications, and at the fact that record stores aren't open on Sundays in Finland.

Metal and shenanigans go hand in hand though. Need to blast Darkthrone and get drunk before the Reaper comes to slice my head off.


----------



## Don Vito

also lol @ the fact that I followed this album so closely, and yet I don't even have a legit copy yet. sucks being broke and living an hour away from the nearest shop

I can get an autographed booklet at one music store in Tuscaloosa, but that's like 2-3+ hours away.





edit: there seems to be a store called "Hot Poop" in Washington


----------



## Fat-Elf

New interview with Henkka and Alexi:



I feel bad for you guys that you can't enjoy the interviews made in Finnish. They're the best as the band is always so honest and acting funny in them.


----------



## Don Vito

Great interview! Sometimes the Finnish interviews get translated on Youtube, if it's a video interview, or a radio interview that gets uploaded there(using captions or annotations).

Some guys on the official COB board will translate if you ask them.


----------



## Samark

Black Mamba said:


> It was a NAMM display piece, with a black diamond pearl top:





Loving their youtube videos! They have such a unique sound


----------



## Don Vito

I actually made it to FYE today with a few dollars in hand to pick up _Halo of Blood_.


20 cents short.... even with my discount card..

I would have asked a stranger to spot me the money since it was such a small amount, but it turns out no one shops for CD's at noon on a Wednesday. It wasn't one of those mall FYE's either. It was a stand alone store in the middle of nowhere.

I settled for a Skeletonwitch CD they had on sale(Forever Abomination). Kickass blackened melodic death metal for anyone interested.


Check out the inside!





Also, new Kalmah rules your soul. 
BLABBERMOUTH.NET - KALMAH: Entire New Album Available For Streaming


----------



## Don Vito

I commend him for trying, but this does not sound good to me!(and I like the shamisen quite a bit)


----------



## Black Mamba

^ He should get together with the guy that does Necrophagist covers on a clarinet!


----------



## Don Vito

edit: for the love of god don't listen to the original version of this post

it's a fake


----------



## edsped

So I just recorded a cover of Bodom Blue Moon and that song is a complete bitch, made some flubs but the solo's still in tact. Check it out.

Edit: Actually I recorded this take this morning and I think it's better overall.


----------



## Don Vito

The first one was already perfect, but the tone is a lot better now. Less scragly 

Nice Parker btw.. what are you running it through?


----------



## edsped

Thanks man. The first tone was definitely too twangy and thin for this. I'm just running my Parker into an AxeFx II.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

Another pic:


----------



## Alberto7

edsped said:


> So I just recorded a cover of Bodom Blue Moon and that song is a complete bitch, made some flubs but the solo's still in tact. Check it out.
> 
> Edit: Actually I recorded this take this morning and I think it's better overall.




I am envious of your skills and your gear. Killer playing, and that's a damn AWESOME tone you're getting. Good stuff!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just bought a ticket to one of their gig because my dad wanted to pay it for me. Been waiting for this for years!


----------



## Alberto7

Lucky bastard ... they're one of my few dream bands that I haven't been able to catch live yet. When's the gig?

Also, I missed this thread.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Alberto7 said:


> Lucky bastard ... they're one of my few dream bands that I haven't been able to catch live yet. When's the gig?
> 
> Also, I missed this thread.



Ever since I saw them opening for Slipknot back in 2008 I have wanted to see their headlining show. The date of gig is 9/21. Going to be a good week as GTA V is first released and then I'll get to see one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I love the new album. Sounds fresh, sounds like COB, and has a nice European vibe with a lean more towards Scandinavian Black Metal as opposed to Gothenburg Melodeath. I like Are You Dead Yet?, Blooddrunk, and Reckless Relentless Forever, but Halo of Blood is up there with Hatebreeder and Follow the Reaper.


----------



## Alberto7

I admit I haven't listened to as much Halo of Blood as I should, but it has sunk in as a very, very solid release by them. Perhaps even more so than Are You Dead Yet?, and certainly more than Blooddrunk or Relentless Reckless Forever.


----------



## Don Vito

Children of Bodom.... meh

never cared much for this band.. Baby Metal did pop metal much better back in the 50's when Japan was recovering from America's stunning victory of WWII


On a more relevant topic, I completely missed this band at Mayhem Fest. I hate Mayhem fest anyways because it's way too hot, but there's no telling when COB are coming back. I legitimately just forgot. The Europe tour will be better because they'll have more time to play. The US setlist was underwhelming to say the least.

All Twisted is my favorite song from the album.



Alberto7 said:


> Also, I missed this thread.


me2


----------



## Black Mamba

^ COB had a really short set at Mayhem, hopefully they do a headlining tour in the US soon.


----------



## Alberto7

Don Vito said:


> Children of Bodom.... meh
> 
> never cared much for this band.. Baby Metal did pop metal much better back in the 50's when Japan was recovering from America's stunning victory of WWII




OH MY GOD THE CHEESE. I'm pretty sure my brain just exploded. That was amazing. Exactly the kind of thing I would not want my parents to catch me viewing.



Don Vito said:


> On a more relevant topic, I completely missed this band at Mayhem Fest. I hate Mayhem fest anyways because it's way too hot, but there's no telling when COB are coming back. I legitimately just forgot. The Europe tour will be better because they'll have more time to play. The US setlist was underwhelming to say the least.



One of the reasons I didn't go see them at Heavy Montreal was because I could not justify buying such an expensive ticket to go see only one band (didn't care for most other bands) who was going to play a shorter set (although it still was an hour long)... that, and I wasn't in Montreal at the time  but I could have chosen to stay for that date.


----------



## chassless

i'm seeing them live in hamburg on the 29th ! actually i'm going for Insomnium since i have been listening to them for years but CoB certainly isn't a bad addition, right ? will i meet one of you guys there ?


----------



## Fat-Elf

edsped said:


> So I just recorded a cover of Bodom Blue Moon and that song is a complete bitch, made some flubs but the solo's still in tact. Check it out.
> 
> Edit: Actually I recorded this take this morning and I think it's better overall.




How long did it take you to learn the whole song? I started learning this yesterday and I can't even play the first bar yet.


----------



## edsped

A couple days. The intro riff is easily the hardest part of the song IMO.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

edsped said:


> A couple days. The intro riff is easily the hardest part of the song IMO.



Oh shut up. You made that shit look like a simple Chuck Berry lick.


----------



## Fat-Elf

edsped said:


> A couple days. The intro riff is easily the hardest part of the song IMO.



For me it's probably a couple of weeks before I even get the intro riff nailed down. At least the verse riff seemed a little easier. It's weird how usually it's my fretboard hand that has problems when playing fast but in that intro riff some of the string changes for the picking hand just feel simply impossible.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Fat-Elf said:


> For me it's probably a couple of weeks before I even get the intro riff nailed down. At least the verse riff seemed a little easier. It's weird how usually it's my fretboard hand that has problems when playing fast but in that intro riff some of the string changes for the picking hand just feel simply impossible.



50% on Guitar Pro, bro. Trust me, it helps. You don't have the muscle memory for the riff and it's making it harder to learn.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Spaced Out Ace said:


> 50% on Guitar Pro, bro. Trust me, it helps. You don't have the muscle memory for the riff and it's making it harder to learn.



I did that but I got bored pretty fast and just started increasing the tempo everytime I played the riff. Might try progressing a bit slower tomorrow.


----------



## groverj3

I tried out the new album. I agree it's better than RRF. I enjoyed some of the riffs, but they seemed to follow up each one I liked with one I didn't like. The solos didn't do much for me though, not that they were bad. Just... unmemorable. It doesn't strike me as a great album, but I suppose it's good.

I know you can't expect bands not to change their sound over time, but I just think there is a huge difference between their best three albums (My opinion: 1. Follow the Reaper, 2. Hatebreeder, 3. Hatecrew) and their last two. I even like Blooddrunk and are You Dead Yet pretty well.

Does Alexi's playing on the album strike anyone else as kind of sloppy? Maybe I'm hearing things.

Of course, this is just my opinion. I still think it's a pretty ok album, I just don't think it's anything special.


----------



## Fat-Elf

groverj3 said:


> Does Alexi's playing on the album strike anyone else as kind of sloppy? Maybe I'm hearing things.



Could be. The production is a bit harsher than on the last few albums because they did the whole album in their rehearsal place.

On the Bodom Blue Moon subject. I spend an hour practicing the intro riff today until my hands were so tired that I couldn't even play it on 50% speed anymore. I managed to play it perfectly on like 120BPM once but I still need a lot more practicing to nail it on full speed.


----------



## Don Vito

groverj3 said:


> Does Alexi's playing on the album strike anyone else as kind of sloppy? Maybe I'm hearing things.


Nope.

Blooddrunk and Something Wild are the only Bodom albums where the guitar has a sloppy sound. In Blooddrunk's case, it has more to do with the tone, and not Alexi's playing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don Vito said:


> Nope.
> 
> Blooddrunk and Something Wild are the only Bodom albums where the guitar has a sloppy sound. In Blooddrunk's case, it has more to do with the tone, and not Alexi's playing.



It's the production. The pickups [blackouts] and the clipping of the overly compressed guitar tracks probably make it sound like this. It's the only post-Something Wild album I dislike more than I would because of the tone. His use of the JVM410 with his signature EMG on Halo of Blood works a lot better.


----------



## groverj3

I'll have to given the album another listen soon. I guess I just like my metal overproduced


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

groverj3 said:


> I'll have to given the album another listen soon. I guess I just like my metal overproduced



Hate overproduced anything.


----------



## edsped

Kissing the Shadows cover, this song is really hard to play through without ....ing up big time on any of the parts


----------



## Alberto7

Dude, DUDE... for the last 9 years, Kissing The Shadows has been the one song that I've lusted over covering perfectly, but haven't quite been able to get there. I really liked your cover, and Alexi should be jealous of your guitar tone. It gives off that raw CoB vibe, but better. Not to mention the guitar itself, of course.  May I ask what it is? I've seen that finish and shape before, but I'm not sure what it is. So much 80's! The guitar solos in this are absolutely nuts, and you nailed them almost perfectly. When I'm in shape I'm able to play the first two solos, but the third one always got the best of me. It's the one reason I haven't been able to cover the entire song yet. One day, hopefully. Massive props on that cover man!


----------



## edsped

Wow, thanks a lot dude! 

The guitar is actually a Vester, some obscure lower-end brand that was around for a couple years in the late 80s and early 90s I think until Fender threatened to sue them over their logo. It's just a straight up Soloist clone with a rad paint job.


----------



## patata

Seeing them live with Decapitated.
I'm only going for Decap. though.
Anything after Follow the reaper is pop-ish shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

edsped said:


> Kissing the Shadows cover, this song is really hard to play through without ....ing up big time on any of the parts




-Chucks my guitars and gear in the dumpster-

I'M ....ING DONE! I QUIT! 

Btw, those flutters kind of remind me of Vinnie Vincent.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

patata said:


> Seeing them live with Decapitated.
> I'm only going for Decap. though.
> Anything after Follow the reaper is pop-ish shit.



Yeah... talking about smashing people over the face with a shovel is total pop.


----------



## feilong29

Not as good as homeboy's Kissing the Shadows cover:

http://youtu.be/yxlnKZhqfeM


----------



## Alberto7

Well, since we're posting covers and stuff... here's one I recorded ages ago:



Basically, if I could re-record all of my YouTube videos, I would  I feel I could do so much better than that nowadays.


----------



## patata

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah... talking about smashing people over the face with a shovel is total pop.



Who said I was talking about the lyrics?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

patata said:


> Who said I was talking about the lyrics?



The music is far from "pop-ish", considering metal generally doesn't get played on the radio anymore.


----------



## Eptaceros

Quit splitting hairs. The dude said pop-"ish" anyway, he's not saying it's Britney Spears. And yeah, second half of Bodom's discography is poppy as hell, sounds like a joke compared to their first 3 albums.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Eptaceros said:


> Quit splitting hairs. The dude said pop-"ish" anyway, he's not saying it's Britney Spears. And yeah, second half of Bodom's discography is poppy as hell, sounds like a joke compared to their first 3 albums.






It's more "Americanized" and less Euro-Classical, but poppy?


----------



## Don Vito

patata said:


> Seeing them live with Decapitated.
> I'm only going for Decap. though.
> Anything after Follow the reaper is pop-ish shit.


I agree with you dude. They lost their lakeside razor blade cut your face atmosphere after that album, but were able to revive it on songs like One Bottle and a Knee Deep and Dead Man's Hand on You.

But why post if you're not seeing COB? Pointless.



Oh, and edsped is god.


----------



## Eptaceros

Americanized? What could that even mean outside of having blues or jazz influences? Clearly you do see a difference in Bodom's discography, so lets just agree on that and call it a day.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Eptaceros said:


> Americanized? What could that even mean outside of having blues or jazz influences? Clearly you do see a difference in Bodom's discography, so lets just agree on that and call it a day.



I'm referring to it being more along the lines of what is played at American festivals like [but not limited to] Mayhem and Warped Tour.


----------



## DXL

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm referring to it being more along the lines of what is played at American festivals like [but not limited to] Mayhem and Warped Tour.



Festivals here in the US are awful. Sometimes they get one or two good/interesting bands (like Mayhem 2011 had In Flames but I wasn't into them yet so I have no idea if they played their old stuff or not) but for the most part no sick black metal fests or anything


----------



## Don Vito

COB started incorperating thrash and NWOAHM(Lamb of God, Himsa, Unearth, ect..) influences on Hate Crew Deathroll on the songs: Needled 24/7, You're Better Off Dead, title track, and most obviously, Sixpounder. They dropped the thrash on Are You Dead Yet? and went for a mixture of NWOAHM and catchy Euro hooks. On Bloodrunk they brought back the thrash and continued to play NWOAHM type stuff, but made it as uncatchy as possible. On Relentless, they just rolled up everything that they had been doing, and brought back the catchiness and melody. On Halo of Blood, they went back to their early 2000's sound, but with some ideas and techniques left over from the past few years.

If COB have any pop songs, they are: Pussyfoot Miss Suicide(RRF), Was it Worth It?(RRF), title track from RRF, and maybe some of the upbeat songs from Are You Dead Yet, but even that's stretching it.

That's how I look at it.



DXL said:


> Festivals here in the US are awful. Sometimes they get one or two good/interesting bands (like Mayhem 2011 had In Flames but I wasn't into them yet so I have no idea if they played their old stuff or not) but for the most part no sick black metal fests or anything


As far as I know, only select states have any trace of a black metal "scene". Here in Alabama, there are literally 2 black metal bands that I can even bear to listen to. (Vulkodlak and Passion of Death from Birmingham) I would start a black metal band to help, but my ideas are weak.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hell yes! Bodom was like balls crazy. Only problem was these drunk Russian jerks who were just chilling next to the line getting drunk but somehow still managed to be one of the first ones inside while I had to breathe tobacco smoke for literally two hours straight sitting in front of these two chain-smokers. And if that wasn't bad enough, the Russian jerks started smoking in the crowd during the show. 

Nevermind, I had a ....ing blast. Very nice setlist and audience was nuts. 4/5, because Russians.


----------



## Alberto7

*sigh* and here I am, drowning in a sea of assignments and other university work...  how was their performance?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Alberto7 said:


> *sigh* and here I am, drowning in a sea of assignments and other university work...  how was their performance?



Well, to be honest they all seemed a bit tired/bored but they still played very well from what I heard. I had the cheapest possible foam earplugs so with them I pretty much didn't hear anything and without them I could just hear loudness. Alexi even nailed the guitar spin unlike last time in 2008. 

This guy seems to have some videos from the show with decent audio quality:


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Hell yes! Bodom was like balls crazy. Only problem was these drunk Russian jerks who were just chilling next to the line getting drunk but somehow still managed to be one of the first ones inside while I had to breathe tobacco smoke for literally two hours straight sitting in front of these two chain-smokers. And if that wasn't bad enough, the Russian jerks started smoking in the crowd during the show.
> 
> Nevermind, I had a ....ing blast. Very nice setlist and audience was nuts. 4/5, because Russians.


COB supposedly played Kissing the Shadows on the European tour. Did you see it?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> COB supposedly played Kissing the Shadows on the European tour. Did you see it?



Nah, for some reason they didn't play it in some cities.


----------



## Don Vito

So Alexi is supposed to be in some game I've never heard of. I guess it's like a clone of Rocksmith.


He's also going to be on Marty Friedman's solo album next year. That's all for interesting COB news.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Children of BODEM. 

Seems like a quality product already.


----------



## Don Vito

Alexi talks to Alex from Testament and guy with weird haircut. And then some kids play slow Downfall with Alexi.


edit: Alexi bombs on the solo. I sincerely blame the choppy amp he was using.


----------



## Don Vito

I know I've been bumping this thread a lot, but COB marketing made me very happy today.






For a long time, you could only find these shirts on ebay in XXL .


----------



## Alberto7

Don Vito said:


> Alexi talks to Alex from Testament and guy with weird haircut. And then some kids play slow Downfall with Alexi.
> *video*
> 
> edit: Alexi bombs on the solo. I sincerely blame the choppy amp he was using.



Holy f*cking shit, that "tomato" dude with what I'm sure is some yellow fungus growing on his head...  I'd be happy if he hadn't been part of that, to say the least , he creeps me out.

On the other hand, I loved the kids that played Downfall. They remind me so much of myself when I was 15-16. Playing along with Alexi at that age, my pants wouldn't have been able to hold all the cream.

I think Alexi might have tried to play some notes during that solo... my spidey senses tell me so. WTF? ... it's worrying that I don't care just because "he's Alexi." I love his "like... dude... I don't care..." attitude, which is also wrong and worrying, because people like that usually annoy me quite a lot. What DID annoy me, though, was how slow they played Downfall. It kept throwing me off. Then again, it was probably just to accommodate the kids' skill levels.

Oh, and CoB are coming to town in February! I'll finally get to see these mofos live!


----------



## Fat-Elf

I say what we all think.. The kids sucked ass. Seriously, Downfall (apart from the solo) is probably one of the easiest CoB songs and the kids couldn't even play it full speed. Yeah, they're 15-16 but I have seen kids nailing some of the Alexi's solos at that age. I hate how they always have to get these amateurs to play with pros.


----------



## Alberto7

Okay, I'm going to have to disagree with you there. I actually think it's pretty cool that those kids were given the opportunity to play with one of their guitar heroes. I mean, that Cuban girl? Jesus, she must have been absolutely ecstatic! I could almost feel that excitement myself when she talked about why she was there haha it was so nice. It's not their fault that they can't play the song yet either; they'll get there eventually. Sure, they weren't the best I've seen by any means, but they also weren't that bad, and it's also not a reason to rip on them. I don't see why that opportunity should only be given to a few privileged ones who started playing at younger age, or to those who learn faster because of an inherent talent, or any other reason.

I know I'm about to contradict myself, but I'm leaving all facetiousness aside this time around. I appreciate the fact that they played it slower instead playing it full speed and make it totally unbearable. I mean, it did annoy me when I first heard the song was slower, but it only did so on a very basic, very instinctual level; it was more of a shock. What does annoy me on much deeper level, though, is that Alexi couldn't play the song properly, nor did he even give a single shit about it (and he usually never does, really). HE is the one those kids look up to, and he certainly didn't play like a pro in that jam session. I know I would have been very disappointed that he couldn't even manage to play that solo.

I love Alexi, but I know he can be VERY sloppy at times. I try to be very facetious and laid back about it, since he's one of my first guitar heroes, and he's a huge reason why I developed such a strong interest in guitars and music, but the more I see him not give a shit, the more it bothers me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> Okay, I'm going to have to disagree with you there. I actually think it's pretty cool that those kids were given the opportunity to play with one of their guitar heroes. I mean, that Cuban girl? Jesus, she must have been absolutely ecstatic! I could almost feel that excitement myself when she talked about why she was there haha it was so nice. It's not their fault that they can't play the song yet either; they'll get there eventually. Sure, they weren't the best I've seen by any means, but they also weren't that bad, and it's also not a reason to rip on them. I don't see why that opportunity should only be given to a few privileged ones who started playing at younger age, or to those who learn faster because of an inherent talent, or any other reason.
> 
> I know I'm about to contradict myself, but I'm leaving all facetiousness aside this time around. I appreciate the fact that they played it slower instead playing it full speed and make it totally unbearable. I mean, it did annoy me when I first heard the song was slower, but it only did so on a very basic, very instinctual level; it was more of a shock. What does annoy me on much deeper level, though, is that Alexi couldn't play the song properly, nor did he even give a single shit about it (and he usually never does, really). HE is the one those kids look up to, and he certainly didn't play like a pro in that jam session. I know I would have been very disappointed that he couldn't even manage to play that solo.
> 
> I love Alexi, but I know he can be VERY sloppy at times. I try to be very facetious and laid back about it, since he's one of my first guitar heroes, and he's a huge reason why I developed such a strong interest in guitars and music, but the more I see him not give a shit, the more it bothers me.



He did two instructional videos half drunk and hungover. It's amazing his studio work is so clean.


----------



## Don Vito

Alexi doesn't come off as a guitar nerd like he was in the late 90's. He's into cars and stuff.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Alexi doesn't come off as a guitar nerd like he was in the late 90's. He's into cars and stuff.



He was never a guitar nerd. He just practiced a lot as shit in the 90´s. He also doesn't need to be any god damn role model. He is role model enough being the drunken, sloppy guitar hero he is.


----------



## Don Vito

Angels Don't Kill in D standard(9:00).


----------



## Black Mamba

Don't get much better than this.


----------



## works0fheart

^You actually like that set? They played pretty sloppy at it imo. Kissing The Shadows has always been a favorite for me and they pretty much wrecked that song during that set... I feel like Alexi's live playing has gotten better in recent years when he's not improvising parts over old pieces. His songwriting may not be as good now days, but at least he's killing it live. That being said though, his Jackson days and the first 3 albums are the reason for me buying my RR24.


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> Anyone know of any good COB type bands? I know about Kalmah and Norther, but there has to be more given COB's popularity.


I've recently come to enjoy Solerrain and Naildown. How on earth I haven't heard of these bands until now is a mystery.


----------



## Black Mamba

Here's a rig rundown/interview:



And here's a "Me And My Guitar" vid with Alexi:


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## works0fheart

I'll be at the Tampa one : )


----------



## Don Vito

Times sure have changed. 5 years ago they would have been on the road with a bunch of metalcore bands(in the US).


----------



## Black Mamba

works0fheart said:


> I'll be at the Tampa one : )



Cool, I'll be at the Charlotte one.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I don't know did you hear but Alexi played a special one-time show couple of days ago (27th) in a superband formed of Finnish bands. The show would have been free, but I was too tired to go there. 

Some videos here: http://www.bravewords.com/news/215881


----------



## Don Vito

I don't know anybody else in this band besides the 69 eyes guy(who is one weird looking ....er).


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I don't know anybody else in this band besides the 69 eyes guy(who is one weird looking ....er).




The two other are from fairly new Finnish glam rock bands.


----------



## MFB

Listened to "Follow the Reaper" straight into "Hatebreeder" earlier (yes I know it's backwards for chronological correctness) but god damn do I miss those times


----------



## Don Vito

Fer sure...


2:13 showed me that this band was the real deal.

Some of the lyrics are pretty epic too.

_The portal has been past and it's
time to make a turn, to follow the reaper
until the point of no return.


When your blindly death-raying blade
sweeps the griefs and fears away.
I cross my heart and hope to die thy freedom
will be mine._


----------



## Don Vito

This has my awareness, and more than a little of my attention.


----------



## Don Vito

3 posts in a row -_-

but looooooooooooooooooooool
Angels Don't Kill < COBHC fanfiction >

I can't figure out what's going on in these because google translate gives me broken english.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm too scared to click on that.


----------



## Don Vito

_I am too thirsty. -Janne snapped._

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=593293550735864&set=vb.133913436673880&type=2&theater

Dehydration from shredding.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> This has my awareness, and more than a little of my attention.




Haha, Eläkeläiset is a Finnish humour band which makes covers of other songs in Finnish. Alexi actually plays that version in this video:


----------



## bobbybuu

Fat-Elf said:


> Haha, Eläkeläiset is a Finnish humour band which makes covers of other songs in Finnish. Alexi actually plays that version in this video:




 Awesome


----------



## Don Vito

send alexi ur n00dz @ https://www.facebook.com/AlexiLaihoOfficial?fref=ts


----------



## Black Mamba

Don Vito said:


> send alexi ur n00dz @ https://www.facebook.com/AlexiLaihoOfficial?fref=ts



Cool. Look forward to his posts. For the longest time I thought this was his twitter: https://twitter.com/AlexiLaihoCOBHC, until recently when he said he didn't have one.


----------



## Alberto7

Wait, that's not actually his FB page, is it? 

He's one of the last people on Earth I'd expect to see posting on a social media website.  Dude does not two f*cks give (especially if you hate him......... *high-fives self* LOL i's makes best jokes *Skwisgaar voice*).


----------



## works0fheart

The "Hate me acoustic vid".That's from the Chaos Ridden Years DVD. Old as heeeeey-ell.


----------



## ridner

I have not listened to these guys in YEARS - I wonder if I would be into it anymore!?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

ridner said:


> I have not listened to these guys in YEARS - I wonder if I would be into it anymore!?



Give their latest a listen. It's pretty good:


----------



## Don Vito

Alberto7 said:


> Dude does not two f*cks give (especially if you hate him......... *high-fives self* LOL i's makes best jokes *Skwisgaar voice*).


please stop.. it hurts..





I still really dig the new album, especially track 6. Track 6 got dem riffs and pretty good vocals as well.


The title track is great as well. Has a Dissection thing going on.


I haven't been listening to any metal lately, but COB are one of those band I'll always go back to. I have some weird attachment to them I guess. Going to see them in March actually.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I might go see them here this February (I forget the exact date), but I have no one to go with  I barely know any metalheads here, so I'm still unsure.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm going with my stepdad. He's not a metalhead, but he's pretty excited to see them. He likes Ministry, Metallica, and a couple Killswitch Engage tracks, so it's not completely alien to him, but he's older and more into music from the 50's-70's.

I'm curious to see what they'll play from the new album. So far they've played: Dead Man's Hand on You, Scream for Silence, Transference, and Halo of Blood. I'd like to hear The Days are Numbered and All Twisted personally. Bodom Blue Moon would be nice, but Alexi said it was a pain in the studio, so I maybe they don't want to do that one. I actually hope they pull out Shovel Knockout from the last album. That song rules.


----------



## Black Mamba

Lyric videos for Scream For Silence and Halo of Blood:


----------



## Don Vito

I really like the imagery they used in the Scream for Silence video. Suits the band well.

First show of the North American tour is tonight in Quebec City.


----------



## Alberto7

Nope, it's in Montreal; Feb. 15th. They're in town; Children of Bodom - my favorite band from ages 13 through 19, the reason I picked up the guitar as my main hobby, and which literally changed my life - are playing a gig right now, 2 Km from me as I write this, and here I am, getting back from a hockey game between 5-year olds. FML.


----------



## Don Vito

I still really want to see them in March, but I'm moving to a new city at that time, so it may not happen. 

I've been watching the Hate Me! Stockholm version all week. Not a huge fan of this DVD, but I watched it a lot back in the day, and I think they slaughtered on this particular song.


----------



## Fat-Elf

^Slaughtered? Sounds pretty spot on for me.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> ^Slaughtered? Sounds pretty spot on for me.


slaughtered = played the song really good

in metal speech


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> slaughtered = played the song really good
> 
> in metal speech



Apparently I'm not  enough yet.


----------



## potatohead

Has anyone been to the new tour in North America yet? I am debating whether or not I want to head into town and check this out tomorrow night. I'm leaning towards going.


----------



## Don Vito

I missed the show 

Anyways, if you like the atmosphere of early Bodom, you should check out Katatonia.


----------



## edsped

This is the set they played in Atlanta a couple weeks ago.

Sixpounder
Living Dead Beat
Bodom Beach Terror
Halo of Blood
Scream for Silence
Hate Crew Deathroll
Lake Bodom
Bodom After Midnight
Dead Man's Hand on You
Are You Dead Yet?
Blooddrunk
Everytime I Die
Towards Dead End
Hate Me!
Downfall

Encore: In Your Face


My first time finally getting to see Bodom so I was stoked. They definitely didn't disappoint. I could have done without the AYDY and Blooddrunk songs and I wish they would have played All Twisted. They stopped Towards Dead End at the solo section and went right into Hate Me. Janne also teased a bit of YMCA before one of the songs which led to some funny banter. 

I was SUPER excited when they started playing Bodom After Midnight because that's my favorite song and I was expecting them to play Follow the Reaper instead since that's what was on setlist.fm. I also really like Everytime I Die so I was glad they played that instead of Angels Don't Kill, which I don't even really like.


----------



## Dana

man, i have TRIED to get into COB, but i just cant&#8230; I want to like them, but i just Hate them. i dunno&#8230;...


----------



## Don Vito

Follow the Reaper came up on my Youtube feed today, and I clicked on it because what the hell. This is my favorite album ever, so I was floored when I heard this.


Sounds nothing like the 2008 version I own, and have been listening to since I discovered this band in late 08. There are even _"new"_ vocal parts in certain places. I guess this is the original 2000 version.


----------



## MFB

Sounds exactly like the version I own  I didn't realize they did a remaster of it as any point, but I can only imagine it to have been a downgrade from the original rawness


----------



## Don Vito

It's mostly the same, just louder and vocals are less flat.


----------



## Don Vito

yao


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don Vito said:


> yao




Someone should make a video of the random shit that Alexi says, like "yao", "c'monn!" and similar things. Kinda like the James Hetfield "yeah!" video but with more variety.


----------



## Don Vito

These days he's using "yay!" a lot too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don Vito said:


> These days he's using "yay!" a lot too.



He probably spends too much of his alone time on the bus watching weird hentai.

Anyways, guess what?


----------



## Don Vito

what


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don Vito said:


> what



The Alexi set from EMG is actually pretty good. The boost is set way too damn high though.


----------



## Black Mamba

Really dig Lycanthrope!


----------



## Alberto7

That was a cool song! And dat solo! Alexi's bit is so recognizable haha.

I don't know if Alexi watches hentai, but I can definitely picture any of the other guys in CoB getting together for hentai night on Tuesdays, or something. I'm having all kinds of fun imagining Roope commenting a hentai show while completely shitfaced on some nasty vodka.


----------



## Don Vito

The verse riff reminds of the chorus riff of All Twisted, but with the melody of Waste of Skin's chorus.

Oh, and that's not an official stream either, so the sound quality is a bit low.



Alberto7 said:


> I don't know if Alexi watches hentai, but I can definitely picture any of the other guys in CoB getting together for hentai night on Tuesdays, or something. I'm having all kinds of fun imagining Roope commenting a hentai show while completely shitfaced on some nasty vodka.


Janne probably would have suggested this since he's weird like that.


----------



## Alberto7

BOOM! Blast from the past:



That has to be one of my favorite jams ever. It had been at least 3 years since I last watched that video. I've had it floating around in my computers/harddrives since at least 2006, and it was already a relatively old video back then. He must have been just barely older than me, and that just makes me sad.  Oh, Alexi, how have you changed. At least four of those riffs have constituted part of my warm up routine for the past... what, 8 years? Some times I play them and I don't even remember where they came from.

EDIT: just found out that that video is from the October 2002 Young Guitar Magazine issue. I am actually a couple of months older than he was when he recorded it, and I'm not even half as good.


----------



## Alberto7

Horee shit.  You know, I've also been kicking myself for not having been to see them when they came in February (simply because I had no one to go with), but now that I watch that video I just want to bash my head against a very hard wall.  That's probably the tightest I've ever seen them play since Chaos Ridden Years. And I had a chance to go see that. But alas, I didn't. 

Haha but yeah, CoB and Alexi Laiho fans don't tend to be most informed of people (on YouTube anyway), and they usually and unfortunately grow out of CoB once they get to know other bands. I used to love Synergy. _Spit on Your Grave _still gives me the chills, and it is still hard to wrap my head around the fact that Alexi was married to Kimberly Goss and that they share the same coiled snake tattoo around their left hand's ring finger.  So weird.

And ditto on those Jacksons. I miss his Wild Child Jackson. Whoever stole that guitar should be lynched in public by a butthurt fan cosplaying the reaper while he whispers to him "my pain is constant and sharp and I do not hope for a better world for anyone, in fact I want my pain to be inflicted on others," because I'm sure that's exactly how we all feel about that guitar...


----------



## Black Mamba

I got bored, so I made a Jackson "Pinky".







For comparison's sake:


----------



## Alberto7

That... I want that...  with a pink "Wild Child" sticker on it. I wonder if Jackson would do it as a custom order, sticker and all (or maybe as a painted graphic, I wouldn't mind).


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Some guy made a pink Wild Child sticker and put it on his ESP:


----------



## Alberto7

Hah had I been smart enough back when I had still had my AL-600 I would have bought one of those stickers.

Wait, now that I think about it... duh  wasn't the Jackson RR24 model inspired off of Alexi's and Roope's customs back then? Too bad they're discontinued. If anything, one could just hunt one down and then slap a sticker onto it, I suppose.


----------



## Don Vito

I used to have a full size decal for the yellow wildchild sticker on my computer.. but I'm not sure where I found it in the first place(probably buried in the COB forum )


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Black Mamba said:


> ^ Some guy made a pink Wild Child sticker and put it on his ESP:



You know what that awful ESP logo at the end of the fretboard means, don't ya?


----------



## Alberto7

^  isn't that just a tag or something put on top of the frets and underneath the strings though? Like a fret guard, or something. Maybe the guitar was new and he took the picture before removing the tag. Or maybe he's just a phony, who knows?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> ^  isn't that just a tag or something put on top of the frets and underneath the strings though? Like a fret guard, or something. Maybe the guitar was new and he took the picture before removing the tag. Or maybe he's just a phony, who knows?



I dunno, but that's how most of the fakes look.


----------



## Don Vito

Nah, that's a pretty common thing for ESP's. I've seen a few ESP NGD threads on here with it. I have no clue what it is though.. a patch?, a sticker? ESP is too expensive for my blood.


----------



## Drowner

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I dunno, but that's how most of the fakes look.





Don Vito said:


> Nah, that's a pretty common thing for ESP's. I've seen a few ESP NGD threads on here with it. I have no clue what it is though.. a patch?, a sticker? ESP is too expensive for my blood.



It comes on new ESPs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Drowner said:


> It comes on new ESPs.



Yup. It's a fretboard guard for brand new ESP guitars. I think import-only models. 

I think when a lot of Chinese companies try to copy ESPs, they see pictures of them with these, and assume it's part of the actual fretboard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. It's a fretboard guard for brand new ESP guitars. I think import-only models.
> 
> I think when a lot of Chinese companies try to copy ESPs, they see pictures of them with these, and assume it's part of the actual fretboard.



That would make sense.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don Vito said:


>



Wtf is he smoking...


----------



## Alberto7

That guy doesn't cease to impress me in one way or another


----------



## Black Mamba

COB have to be used in the soundtrack:


----------



## Don Vito

Oh yeah, I was gonna post that.. but idk

Dead Man's Hand On You would make a good movie song, but it's not a fan favorite or anything, and has nothing to do with Lake Bodom. I guess Everytime I Die could work too.

*Tags:* how to apply eyeliner, virginity is infinite


----------



## Alberto7

Ok, if they don't have CoB perform _at least_ one song for the movie, I will rate it 0/10, even though that trailer was FANTASTIC. The camerawork and scenery was beautiful, and how laughter turned to despair was really CoB-worthy. I so wanna watch it.

EDIT: kinda funny how it's made by Don Films, too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> Ok, if they don't have CoB perform _at least_ one song for the movie, I will rate it 0/10, even though that trailer was FANTASTIC. The camerawork and scenery was beautiful, and how laughter turned to despair was really CoB-worthy. I so wanna watch it.
> 
> EDIT: *kinda funny how it's made by Don Films, too.*



I don't get how that's funny... did I miss something?


----------



## Alberto7

It's just that Don Vito is a big presence in this thread, and it just so happens that the film is made by Don Films.  It's a silly coincidence, but it caught my eye.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> It's just that Don Vito is a big presence in this thread, and it just so happens that the film is made by Don Films.  It's a silly coincidence, but it caught my eye.



Ahh, okay. I was like, "did I miss a page or something of the thread...?"


----------



## Don Vito

Excited to announce my affiliation with Don Films and BODOM. I'll be contributing a ghostwritten scene where Alexi Laiho runs over the killer in one of his 70's muscle cars, and then busts out a sweet guitar solo over his broken corpse. Credits roll.


----------



## Daeniel

Cool trailer! It NEEDS some CoB tune


----------



## Don Vito

New North American Tour dates with Machine Head, Epica, and Battlecross.

*W/ Machine Head, Epica & Battlecross*

10/4 Denver, CO at Summit Music Hall
10/6 Dallas, TX at House Of Blues
10/7 Houston, TX at House of Blues
10/9 Orlando, FL at Hard Rock Live
10/10 Atlanta, GA at The Masquerade 
10/12 Philadelphia, PA at Electric Factory
10/14 Toronto, ON at Sound Academy
10/15 Montreal, QC at Metropolis 
10/16 NYC at Terminal 5
10/17 Worcester, MA at The Palladium
10/18 Cleveland, OH at The Agora
10/20 Chicago, IL at Concord Music Hall
10/21 Milwaukee, WI at The Rave II
10/22 Minneapolis, MN at Skyway Theater 
10/24 Saskatoon, SK at O'Brian's Event Center
10/26 Edmonton, AB at Shaw Conference Centre
10/28 Vancouver, BC at Vogue Theatre
10/29 Seattle, WA at Showbox SoDo
10/31 Oakland, CA at Fox Theatre 
11/1 Hollywood, CA at Hollywood Palladium

*Headline Shows*

10/1 Riverside, CA at Riverside Municipal Auditorium w/ Eluveitie, Týr & Metsatöll Official
10/2 Tucson, AZ at Club XS w/ Holy Grail (Official Page) & We Are Nemesis
10/3 Farmington, NM at Top Deck w/ Holy Grail & TBD
10/23 Winnipeg, MB at Pyramid Cabaret w/ Battlecross & TBD
10/25 Calgary, AB at Republik w/ Battlecross and TBD
10/30 Portland, OR at Hawthorne Theatre w/ Battlecross & TBD
11/2 San Diego, CA at House Of Blues w/ Battlecross & TBD

After missing the headlining tour earlier this year, this is how I'm feeling:

The Atlanta date also falls near my birthday, so I have no excuse this time Maybe someone else will buy my ticket.

I also saw Battlecross a few months ago, and they were pretty tight, but their guitar tone hurt my ears.

Oh, and I thought this was interesting. The two people with the glasses are Alexi's parents(uploaded from his official Facebook). Always wondered what they looked like..


----------



## Alberto7

Well, shit, and I also missed Epica last year. I've been wanting to see those guys for a while now. Going this time around for sure!

Also, seems Mr. Laiho Sr. landed a pretty good one all those years ago.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alexi's mom is... Kind of hot.


----------



## Don Vito

I had a crush on one of my friends's mom when I was like 14/15, and she looked a lot like her. MILF's man.


Children of Bodom really needs to cover this song.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I really want to hear the cover COB did of He's Back... but I thought Bed of Nails could've been better.


----------



## Don Vito

I still wanna hear the damn Bananarama cover.


----------



## Don Vito

Yes! 
Children of Bodom - Live @ Wacken 2014 (Full Show, Pro Shot) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Alberto7

I wish they actually played the entire song  that'd be wonderful.

+1 for Stacy's Mom. I hadn't heard that song in ages. Still as awesome as it was back then.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alexi's Mom... has got it goin' on...


----------



## Don Vito

The new album is confirmed, and I guess it will be out next summer.
http://youtu.be/l0VQG1haaeg?t=5m57s


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don Vito said:


> The new album is confirmed, and I guess it will be out next summer.
> Children of Bodom interview @ Bloodstock Festival 2014 - YouTube



My guess is it'll be out in the fall since he said they'll start recording in April.


----------



## Alberto7

I don't even...


----------



## Don Vito

Spaced Out Ace said:


> My guess is it'll be out in the fall since he said they'll start recording in April.


Damn, you're probably right. I thought Halo came out in the spring of last year, but it didn't drop until June 7. 

So yeah, early fall hopefully.



Alberto7 said:


> I don't even...


deviantart


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Alberto7

The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy


----------



## Don Vito

I have newz for the 2 people who subscribe to this thread. Mostly copy pasted from their forum as usual.

1. DVD quality footage from Ruisrock festival. Unfortunately, there are no captions for the interview. I just want to know any news regarding the next album.


2. The tour with Machine Head has been "postponed", which could mean Bodom won't be on it at all. Hopefully they will be able to work something out, but I'm not hopeful.
Machine Head Postpones North American Tour - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I have newz for the 2 people who subscribe to this thread. Mostly copy pasted from their forum as usual.



I'm one of those two! 



Don Vito said:


> 1. DVD quality footage from Ruisrock festival. Unfortunately, there are no captions for the interview. I just want to know any news regarding the next album.




I have never seen a DVD with a 360p quality but cool.

Ps. The interview is pretty pointless. They just talk about getting old and festival shows and why Janne keeps his keyboards angled when playing live.


----------



## Alberto7

Don Vito said:


> I have newz for the 2 people who subscribe to this thread. Mostly copy pasted from their forum as usual.



I'm like half of the that other person.  Which leads me to think of how few people on this board care about this band. Which, in turn, leads me to wonder what kind of metal people listen to these days (I've been out of touch with the community for over a couple years now). Which, at the same time, makes me ponder: what is metal, anyway? *The Thinker's pose* ............... 



Don Vito said:


> 2. The tour with Machine Head has been "postponed", which could mean Bodom won't be on it at all. Hopefully they will be able to work something out, but I'm not hopeful.
> Machine Head Postpones North American Tour - Blabbermouth.net



oh noes! D: I was gonna catch them for sure this time on that tour! Ah well... I guess it'll be for another time, then.


----------



## Don Vito

Alberto7 said:


> I'm like half of the that other person.  Which leads me to think of how few people on this board care about this band. Which, in turn, leads me to wonder what kind of metal people listen to these days (I've been out of touch with the community for over a couple years now). Which, at the same time, makes me ponder: what is metal, anyway? *The Thinker's pose* ...............


It's like me, you, Elf, Mamba, Ace, and uhhh.. I might be forgetting someone, but that's most of it. I think it's different in Europe and Japan, but COB aren't that relevant in the US anymore, save for nostalgic concert goers who only want to hear Downfall and go home. The band was huge here during the Blooddrunk/AYDY era, but now kids prefer their metal with more breakdowns and clean singing, via Issues, Asking Alexandria, ect.. a far cry from the borderline metalcore/thrash/whatever combo that COB were doing up until Halo of Blood. I miss when they were popular, even if I don't miss the music they were doing. 

As far as the board goes, I guess it's all about whatever new tech death or instrumental djent project is out that week. COB may not be the most progressive or brutal band on the planet, but I still prefer their songwriting bar none. Just like how Ghost BC aren't seen as the most tr00 70's retro rock band, I'd still rather spin their catchy metal pop any day.


----------



## Black Mamba

Hate Crew for life.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don Vito said:


> It's like me, you, Elf, Mamba, Ace, and uhhh.. I might be forgetting someone, but that's most of it. I think it's different in Europe and Japan, but COB aren't that relevant in the US anymore, save for nostalgic concert goers who only want to hear Downfall and go home. The band was huge here during the Blooddrunk/AYDY era, but now kids prefer their metal with more breakdowns and clean singing, via Issues, Asking Alexandria, ect.. a far cry from the borderline metalcore/thrash/whatever combo that COB were doing up until Halo of Blood. I miss when they were popular, even if I don't miss the music they were doing.
> 
> As far as the board goes, I guess it's all about whatever new tech death or instrumental djent project is out that week. COB may not be the most progressive or brutal band on the planet, but I still prefer their songwriting bar none. Just like how Ghost BC aren't seen as the most tr00 70's retro rock band, I'd still rather spin their catchy metal pop any day.



Nukka what? I like both COB and metalcore, but I'd rather see a COB show than another Seattle incident from Asking Alexandria. Hell, AA's last album was pretty mediocre. I mean, people don't expect much from them and they couldn't even provide that. I predict that their next album will be completely devoid of anything people actually want from them. ie, breakdowns, screaming, one liners, etc. I thought Bring Me the Horizon's last album tore it up, which is good because they did two or three albums before that which were kinda meh.

Anyways, the last COB album was great, and I don't think it got much if any love, which is kinda sucky. I'm looking forward to the next COB album more than the next Megadeth record, that's for sure. Megadeth's last one was totally lame.

That said, I've been pretty into underground/independent rap lately, like Twisted Insane and Brotha Lynch. That EP Tech N9ne did with Wes Borland [I think it was Wes Borland anyways] was pretty cool too.


----------



## Don Vito

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nukka what? I like both COB and metalcore, but I'd rather see a COB show than another Seattle incident from Asking Alexandria. Hell, AA's last album was pretty mediocre. I mean, people don't expect much from them and they couldn't even provide that. I predict that their next album will be completely devoid of anything people actually want from them. ie, breakdowns, screaming, one liners, etc. I thought Bring Me the Horizon's last album tore it up, which is good because they did two or three albums before that which were kinda meh.
> 
> Anyways, the last COB album was great, and I don't think it got much if any love, which is kinda sucky. I'm looking forward to the next COB album more than the next Megadeth record, that's for sure. Megadeth's last one was totally lame.
> 
> That said, I've been pretty into underground/independent rap lately, like Twisted Insane and Brotha Lynch. That EP Tech N9ne did with Wes Borland [I think it was Wes Borland anyways] was pretty cool too.


I gauge a band's popularity based on A. copy cat bands in the local scenes B. Hot Topic merch section. COB lacking in both. AA might not be as moshalicious and catchy as their 2nd album, but more radio rock = more relevancy(unless your BFMV lol). BMTH kind of did the same thing, even though their effort was fresh and well written. COB's problem isn't that they're not writing solid music, it's that they're too metal sounding. I mean look at TBDM. Most of their fanbase now is like metal dudes, SSO members, ect.., but back in the day they were scene central. They're too metal for today's kids. Of course, there are a couple of bands that are able to stay metal and still attract large amounts of fans somehow. Suicide Silence are doing a good job, but they never abandoned their deathcore elements ether.

Anyways, I'm also looking forward to the next COB record. You always know it will sound like COB, but it's still so unpredictable. Every album really has it's own vibe going on. And yes, it's confirmed that the tour is off for good, and Alexi is supposedly using this time to write new music while chilling in LA like a boss. I love that dude, his Facebook posts are so posi. And I had no idea Megadeth were writing a new album. I don't really keep up with the thrash metal scene to well, but that last album stunk so bad it took them off my radar. Like a lot of people, I circle jerk over Endgame, because it was like... good. They seem to be doing everything in their power to get away from that sound, both musically and production wise.

Wes Borland/Tech N9ne split sounds sick. I remember reading about that a few months ago, but totally forgot about it. 

I might be going to my first ever hip hop show next month. Yelawolf/Rittz tour. Alabama represent lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don Vito said:


> I gauge a band's popularity based on A. copy cat bands in the local scenes B. Hot Topic merch section. COB lacking in both. AA might not be as moshalicious and catchy as their 2nd album, but more radio rock = more relevancy(unless your BFMV lol). BMTH kind of did the same thing, even though their effort was fresh and well written. COB's problem isn't that they're not writing solid music, it's that they're too metal sounding. I mean look at TBDM. Most of their fanbase now is like metal dudes, SSO members, ect.., but back in the day they were scene central. They're too metal for today's kids. Of course, there are a couple of bands that are able to stay metal and still attract large amounts of fans somehow. Suicide Silence are doing a good job, but they never abandoned their deathcore elements ether.
> 
> Anyways, I'm also looking forward to the next COB record. You always know it will sound like COB, but it's still so unpredictable. Every album really has it's own vibe going on. And yes, it's confirmed that the tour is off for good, and Alexi is supposedly using this time to write new music while chilling in LA like a boss. I love that dude, his Facebook posts are so posi. And I had no idea Megadeth were writing a new album. I don't really keep up with the thrash metal scene to well, but that last album stunk so bad it took them off my radar. Like a lot of people, I circle jerk over Endgame, because it was like... good. They seem to be doing everything in their power to get away from that sound, both musically and production wise.
> 
> Wes Borland/Tech N9ne split sounds sick. I remember reading about that a few months ago, but totally forgot about it.
> 
> I might be going to my first ever hip hop show next month. Yelawolf/Rittz tour. Alabama represent lol.



Ugh, Yelawolf? He's hella cheesy and I don't really buy his schtick at all. Then again, I'm more into horrorcore shit like the first two Eminem albums and early Esham like KkkilltheFetus.

Anways, I agree with that in regards to COB. Each album has it's own vibe.


----------



## Don Vito

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ugh, Yelawolf? He's hella cheesy and I don't really buy his schtick at all. Then again, I'm more into horrorcore shit like the first two Eminem albums and early Esham like KkkilltheFetus.
> 
> Anways, I agree with that in regards to COB. Each album has it's own vibe.


Well I probably won't go anyways, because Amon Amarth and Skeleton Witch are playing like the week after, and that's not a hard choice for me!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don Vito said:


> Well I probably won't go anyways, because Amon Amarth and Skeleton Witch are playing like the week after, and that's not a hard choice for me!



Yeah, the choice seems pretty obvious to me too, and I'm not a fan of Skeleton Witch either. Well, actually they really haven't been on my radar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Listening to Relentless Reckless Forever right now and really digging the tone.


----------



## Don Vito

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Listening to Relentless Reckless Forever right now and really digging the tone.


The lead tone is one of Alexi's best. So crisp and smooth, up there with Hatebreeder and HCDR for me.

Wish there was more news for me to post, but the band's Facebook page is nothing but crap for this lame phone app.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito

Jesus christ, 3 posts in a row *cricket*

Here's some actual cool Bodom related stuff, and not just old lulzy fanart from their abandoned myspace page.


Even if you aren't a fan of these guys, at least check out track 5, which has Alexi doing guest vocals. It's awesome. And yes, I realize this Youtube rip is quite shitty, but it's the only one out there. I probably won't get the album tbh. edit: just checked out the songs with the power metal singer. actually quite impressed!


----------



## Black Mamba

New vid for EMGTV:


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> New vid for EMGTV:




Alexi has become so euphoric and enlightened by his own intelligence these days. Well, at least he didn't look as hangover as when he did the In Your Face couple of years back.


----------



## Don Vito

He probably went to Target in LA and saw the piles of clearance fedoras on top of the men's scarf and gloves section and thought "wow this must be a hot fashion item in 2014".

I watched the vid through the embedded link, but I dare not go to the actual Youtube page, as I can figuratively hear the guitar nerds swarming about some note he missed @ 2:34 unsubscribed.


----------



## Ikiharmaa

I really like the main lead in that song actually, it reminds me of a demo song I listened to a lot when I was on 8th grade. Really funny feeling, that was almost 10 years ago, haha ;D


----------



## Don Vito

Screw the book, where can I get some Hate Crew packing tape? 



Alexi  Jani


----------



## Don Vito

2nd



Funny that I'm not a big fan of this song, but the guitar riffs are pretty sweet. Reminds me of 80's hair metal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Enough of that ....in' fedora. Only Freddy can pull that off.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that I'm not a big fan of this song, but the guitar riffs are pretty sweet. Reminds me of 80's hair metal.




top kek, he's actually pronouncing his own name wrong now like 100% of foreign people. Maybe living in LA has really rubbed on him.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Fat-Elf said:


> top kek, he's actually pronouncing his own name wrong now like 100% of foreign people. Maybe living in LA has really rubbed on him.



I thought he was pronouncing his name kinda weird.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I recently got into these guys. It started for me a while back with Silent Night Bodom Night from a guitar vid I watched and at the time I couldn't stand most death metal due to the vocals but the song was awesome enough that I liked it. Fast forward to like September or October and I'm a pretty big fan of Arch Enemy and the Agonist so I decided to crank up the rest of Hatebreeder and fell in love. Really dig Alexi as a guitar player too.


----------



## MFB

TauSigmaNova said:


> I recently got into these guys. It started for me a while back with Silent Night Bodom Night from a guitar vid I watched and at the time I couldn't stand most death metal due to the vocals but the song was awesome enough that I liked it. Fast forward to like September or October and I'm a pretty big fan of Arch Enemy and the Agonist so I decided to crank up the rest of Hatebreeder and fell in love. Really dig Alexi as a guitar player too.



CoB works best when the Metallica method is applied to them: 4 killer albums, an OK fifth one, then the tragic bus accident happens and they're suddenly replaced by robot look-alikes while the real members sit underground boasting about the glory days


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> CoB works best when the Metallica method is applied to them: 4 killer albums, an OK fifth one, then the tragic bus accident happens and they're suddenly replaced by robot look-alikes while the real members sit underground boasting about the glory days



Ehhh, not really. I mean, for one, the "bus accident" happened between the 3rd and 4th album [ie, Master of Puppets and AJFA], so that 'timeline' isn't in order. If you don't like anything post HCDR, fine, but HCDR isn't exactly one of my favorite COB albums.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Came across these two videos of Bodom's show yesterday. Might as well share them. I gotta say that they play unusually bad. It seems Alexi can't hit even some of the basic power chords properly and the leads sound awful because of the tone.


----------



## Don Vito

TauSigmaNova said:


> I recently got into these guys. It started for me a while back with Silent Night Bodom Night from a guitar vid I watched and at the time I couldn't stand most death metal due to the vocals but the song was awesome enough that I liked it. Fast forward to like September or October and I'm a pretty big fan of Arch Enemy and the Agonist so I decided to crank up the rest of Hatebreeder and fell in love. Really dig Alexi as a guitar player too.


Some other bands you might want to check out!

Mors Prinicium Est


Rancorous. This band doesn't sound anything like COB, but often get compared for whatever reason. If you like Hatebreeder, you will dig this.


Swallow the Sun if you like the slower COB songs.


COB are known to rip off of famous Black Metal riffs every now and again, and the one band they have copied the most happens to be really good. I don't listen to them because their frontman was a piece of shit, but the music they made is SICK.


Gorgoroth


Hypocrisy. Again, this band doesn't sound like COB, but have some of the same qualities. The frontman of this band did production work on 3 COB albums.


Borknager


Most of the straight COB knockoff bands aren't that special IMO. Old Norther is okay, Solerrain have 1 or 2 good songs, Blood Stain Child is SHIT, the first Naildown album is pretty good, and Kalmah are good, but I never could get into them for some reason. Too many folk metal riffs. The first Wintersun album is also good, but there are only 2 or so songs on it that really sound like COB.

Also, the newer COB albums do in fact have great songs.




Fat-Elf said:


> Came across these two videos of Bodom's show yesterday. Might as well share them. I gotta say that they play unusually bad. It seems Alexi can't hit even some of the basic power chords properly and the leads sound awful because of the tone.


Apparently they played Mask of Sanity, but I can't find any footage yet.

edit: here we go


----------



## Mprinsje

Don Vito said:


> Blood Stain Child is SHIT






blood stain child's 3rd and 4th album are awesome, when they aren't trying to copy COB as blatantly anymore.


----------



## Don Vito

Mprinsje said:


> when they aren't trying to copy COB as blatantly anymore.


Yeah, that's what I mean't.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Thanks for the list, Don. I'll be sure to check some of those out! And yeah, i know their latest albums aren't bad either, I've been digging Halo of Blood a lot the last week or two


----------



## Don Vito

Nice to see the CKY SV still getting work done after 10+ years. Jaska finished the drum recording according to their Facebook.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Damn... if we're lucky we might get new Bodom by Nov/Dec. 

And it looks like Alexi is still using the MM-04 and EMG H2. His set with a second H2 in the neck is surprisingly good for an HZ. Actually any HZ with the ABQ is surprisingly usable.



Speaking of... Apparently the passive stuff is no longer EMG HZ, as I got an H4 and H3 at the end of 2014, and the H4 had just EMG on it [because they sell more and were newer as per the manufacture date] while the older H3 still had the EMG HZ logo.

EDIT: Oh and btw, I was thinking earlier "man, I should bump the COB thread when I get home." I think my shinnin' works.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Alexi has always had good taste in guitars. I love those Alexi V models. Must resist urge to buy...


----------



## Black Mamba

Can't wait for the new album!


----------



## Alberto7

It's a good thing that I am really still looking forward to their next album. I sitll haven't given up on them, yay!  

And yes, Alexi has damn fine taste in guitars... too bad it took so long to perfect his ESP signature series.  His pre-2006 signature with the shallower cutaway was a gigantic pain in the dick to play past the 20th fret, and that's exactly the one I had.  They put the cutaway on the 22nd fret on the model the year after mine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## maliciousteve

I wonder what his reasons are.

Bring back Alexander!


----------



## Necropitated

Oh, I grew up with that band, and they are reason I practiced so much. Who knows, money issues or he's getting too old for this whole touring thing. Now, tell me, where can I apply for the new position  ?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

These dudes still exist? Thats more surprising than the dude leaving. I havent heard a word about these guys since that ....ty album after Are You Dead Yet.


----------



## BornToLooze

leftyguitarjoe said:


> These dudes still exist? Thats more surprising than the dude leaving. I havent heard a word about these guys since that ....ty album after Are You Dead Yet.



I think there was a thread on here where they came out with another album a couple years ago. Had a grim reaper on it I think.


----------



## Abaddon9112

leftyguitarjoe said:


> These dudes still exist? Thats more surprising than the dude leaving. I havent heard a word about these guys since that ....ty album after Are You Dead Yet.



Apparently they've put out _three_ albums post-_Are You Dead Yet_

I've never been a huge fan of CoB but I saw them in Pittsburgh in 2010 and actually met Alexi briefly. He was exiting a bar, fittingly. 

Alexi and his crew are definitely amazing players, but I never quite got why they can't make up their mind if they're an awesome blackened-thrash band or a cheezy hair metal band.


----------



## Chiba666

Shame as he is a really good player. Saw them at Tuska last year and they put on a fun show


----------



## Sumsar

Been several years since I have listened to COB, but it was one of the bands that got me into more heavier kinds of metal.

I think COB is the least interesting thing Roope has been in. Stone is alot more interesting and I think my all time favourite work of his is Evankeliumi and Yeah! Yeah! Die! Die! - Deathmetal symphony in deep C (Both with waltari).

Looking forward to what he will be doing next


----------



## troyguitar

Abaddon9112 said:


> Alexi and his crew are definitely amazing players, but I never quite got why they can't make up their mind if they're an awesome blackened-thrash band or a cheezy hair metal band.



The hair metal elements give them a much more broad appeal and actually make their music fun to listen to. That being said, I haven't listened to any of their stuff since Hatecrew.

As usual, the implication that anything related to black/thrash/any metal is somehow NOT at least as cheesy as hair metal shows incredible bias. All metal is cheesy. Almost all music is cheesy, especially if it has lyrics of any kind.


----------



## Don Vito

_"24, yuumbo frets.."_ -Roope, 2006

https://youtu.be/GZjxEJ3Xamc?t=1m37s


----------



## Alberto7

Huh, shame Roope is leaving. He's a really good player, and his permanently drunk viking ass is absolutely hilarious, but other than that... I don't care much. I'm surprised, and I'm sure the guys in the band must be figuratively mourning the loss, but it doesn't really move me much. I cared a lot more when Alexander left.

Believe it or not, there is a megathread here on these guys, where we're like 5 people occasionally posting something to keep it going.  (Mostly Don_Vito though... I have phases with CoB). Here it is: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/212613-children-bodom-megathread.html

For what it's worth, their last album, Halo of Blood, was pretty good, and a bit of a comeback for them. I'm curious for the new one.


----------



## Humbuck

I love his ESP sigs!


----------



## Mprinsje

Shame, his ESP sigs were really cool


----------



## Abaddon9112

troyguitar said:


> The hair metal elements give them a much more broad appeal and actually make their music fun to listen to. That being said, I haven't listened to any of their stuff since Hatecrew.
> 
> As usual, the implication that anything related to black/thrash/any metal is somehow NOT at least as cheesy as hair metal shows incredible bias. All metal is cheesy. Almost all music is cheesy, especially if it has lyrics of any kind.



I'm unabashedly biased against hair metal. I find it cheezy in all the _wrong _ways; musically, lyrically and aesthetically. And I think that while darker, more sinister types of metal are totally loaded with cheese too, that combination of black/thrash and hair metal just doesn't work well. Because the styles are like diametric opposites as far as what's actually being said through the music. The fun I have listening to CoB has always been hampered by the glam elements, not enhanced.


----------



## troyguitar

It's cool, everyone has their own favorite kinds of cheese.

I like CoB because they're having fun instead of pretending to be some kind of dark lords or whatever the .... it is most black metal dudes are all on about. I liked Sinergy more, but CoB is fun to listen to on occasion as the music is fun enough to give the vocals a pass. 

I'm not sure I want to hear them as much as a 4-piece though, the triple leads are the best part of their music (2 guitars and keys).


----------



## aesthyrian

I'll miss the drunk bastard! I always liked Roope, and the story of how he and Alexi knew each other before he joined CoB. Sort of the student becoming the master thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

leftyguitarjoe said:


> These dudes still exist? Thats more surprising than the dude leaving. I havent heard a word about these guys since that ....ty album after Are You Dead Yet.



Their most recent album was actually really good.


----------



## TheBloodstained

F*** the haters! 

I enjoy listening to COB, although I prefer to do so in small dosages 

Cool band... sad news... hope it doesn't affect them too much. I've only seen them live once, but I'd like to experience that again at some point in the future


----------



## Don Vito

idk if he's taking it well
https://twitter.com/Roope_Latvala/status/604512908391923712/photo/1

It's starting to be rumored that Daniel of naildown/norther is going to replace him. He's the guy who bought Alexi's Jackson, and he's doing shout vocals in the studio with them. Also not in any major bands right now as far as I know.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Never liked his playing style flavour, but it sucks nonetheless


----------



## Alberto7

Alexi in his prime.  What a fine specimen.


----------



## Don Vito

Damn Alberto, I've already changed my avatar twice this week, but now I feel like I need something COB related. After half a year of silence, the band is doing major things, and there's soon to be a new album sample and possibly a new guitar player(still have my money on Daniel Freyburg, or Janne's brother).

Thanks for the video link, I've actually never seen this show. I was only aware they played Wacken 07 and 2011. I liked Alexi's voice around 2003-2004. It had a nice mix of mid and high range to it. It wasn't raspy like their early days, and it didn't sound like he was struggling like from 2007-2012. It's gotten better in the past 2 years IMO, but it will never be the same.

And the new album is on course for a September release.

edit: Seems like Janne's brother will be Roope's replacement. He's filling in for the live shows this year, so I'm sure they'll make it official at some point.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Roope is a classy as .... guitar player. I hope he doesn't fall into obscurity.


----------



## Chiba666

Sucks hes gone and I'm sure he will keep going in some form or another.


----------



## Chiba666

They played Wacken 2008 not 2007, great show with a nice Umbrella sing along during a rain shower. That day was full on wet.

Not to keen on the albums after Are You Dead yet, but Round trip to Hell and Back has a special place in my heart, listened to it a lot while in Hospital on my own little trip.


----------



## BornToLooze

Don Vito said:


> _"24, yuumbo frets.."_ -Roope, 2006
> 
> https://youtu.be/GZjxEJ3Xamc?t=1m37s


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don Vito said:


> Janne's brother)



Here's your gold star.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Just realized that the two threads merged and this was double-posted.


----------



## Alberto7

Don Vito said:


> Damn Alberto, I've already changed my avatar twice this week, but now I feel like I need something COB related. After half a year of silence, the band is doing major things, and there's soon to be a new album sample and possibly a new guitar player(still have my money on Daniel Freyburg, or Janne's brother).
> 
> Thanks for the video link, I've actually never seen this show. I was only aware they played Wacken 07 and 2011. I liked Alexi's voice around 2003-2004. It had a nice mix of mid and high range to it. It wasn't raspy like their early days, and it didn't sound like he was struggling like from 2007-2012. It's gotten better in the past 2 years IMO, but it will never be the same.
> 
> And the new album is on course for a September release.
> 
> edit: Seems like Janne's brother will be Roope's replacement. He's filling in for the live shows this year, so I'm sure they'll make it official at some point.



lel that day I took a long walk down memory lane and listened to Hatebreeder, Follow The Reaper, Hate Crew Deathroll, and some tunes off of AYDY?, Blooddrunk, and Halo of Blood. I even dusted off my guitar and played Downfall... Jesus, am I rusty!  I used to nail the Downfall solo every single time, now my hand cramps up in the middle of that descending run. Then, at risk of sounding melodramatic, I teared up watching the Everytime I Die music video (which is hilariously dumb, but still cool in a way); that song got me through some rough patches. Good times were had listening to CoB, definitely, and the reason I ever started playing metal. 

And yeah, that 2004 performance is the way I always envisioned a CoB live concert to be like.

I'm looking forward, as always, to the next album, and how they'll manage Roope's departure in terms of the image and the sound of the band. I initially didn't really care about him leaving, but the more I think about it, the more I know I'll miss him.


----------



## Buffnuggler

I thought Halo of Blood was sooooo good, such a return to form after the last few dudes. I think Are You Dead Yet? is actually a pretty great album, but Halo of Blood is such a great fusion of old and new Bodom. Some of their best riffs and songwriting, the solos were outstanding too but Bodom solos have tough competition for being memorable with how good the first three albums are in that department. And the cover of Sleeping in My Car is amazing too, definitely their best cover IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Children Of Bodom To Release 'I Worship Chaos' Album In October - Blabbermouth.net



> 01. *IHurt*
> 02. *My Bodom (I Am The Only One)*
> 03. *Morrigan*
> 04. *Horns*
> 05. *Prayer For The Afflicted*
> 06. *I Worship Chaos*
> 07. *Hold Your Tongue*
> 08. *Suicide Bomber*
> 09. *All for Nothing*
> 10. *Widdershins*


----------



## Sofos

And back to the terrible song titles we go. Well, at least Halo of Blood had some decent titles.


----------



## Black Mamba

Beyond stoked; love the artwork!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ha those are some odd song titles but they've been doing that since HCDR "Triple Corpse Hammerblow".


----------



## Alberto7

lol I've never really understood song titles with parentheses in them. Like... am I supposed to say that part in a lower voice, or am I supposed to have a choir that harmonizes the bracketed phrase while I sing the part before it? 

In any case, it feels very Bodom-esque, so not much of a change there. Cool artwork, though pretty bland, and terrible title font. Also standard fare, and I wouldn't expect any less.


----------



## Don Vito

The font, color, and song titles make me think of RRF. 

The artwork itself is good though, on par with Halo of Blood's cover. I don't like the scythe though, but that's a minor detail. Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## edsped

> 01. *IHurt*





Lame song titles, lame album title, AWESOME album artwork.

After the surprise that was Halo of Blood, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Nevermind, it's an older model.  My screen was dimmed and the guitar looked deep orange instead of yellow.


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah, that is literally the first guitar ESP made him in 2003(and it shows)

That fedora can burn for eternity. I went to Guitar Center for the first time in over a year last weekend, and they had a bin of fedoras on clearance in the middle of the store. Just regular fedoras, no brand names(Gibson, Fender, ect..) or anything like that. WHY.

Old Cuban men should be the only ones allowed to wear them.


----------



## Don Vito

October 2nd!!!

"Children of Bodom" - Your search result - Nuclear Blast USA Store

I'm not pre-ordering anything until I hear a single. I don't have any doubts that this album will kick ass, but that's just the way I am. The pre-order shirt isn't nearly as cool as Halo of Blood's shirt unfortunately. 

I'm really in a Bodom mood today btw. Like spazzing out playing air guitar to HCDR.


----------



## Mprinsje

Hellfest footage, no fedora, sounding good IMO. Hellfest also most of the time has the best sound of the pro-shot european festivals.


----------



## Sofos

Mprinsje said:


> Hellfest footage, no fedora, sounding good IMO. Hellfest also most of the time has the best sound of the pro-shot european festivals.




57:09, that's not Alexi soloing  fits well into the end of Angels Don't Kill


----------



## edsped

Silent Night, Bodom Night cover. I'll probably be doing several different songs over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Don Vito

Haha just got done watching that over on the ever so weird COB forums. Flawless as usual man!


----------



## edsped

Haha, thank you.

Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^Dude, those covers are so badass. Reminds me of how awesome and special that old Bodom stuff is. Great work, man!


----------



## oremus91

Don Vito said:


> Haha just got done watching that over on the ever so weird COB forums. Flawless as usual man!



That is because he is the new guitarist! What a twist right?


----------



## Don Vito

Apparently Amorphis are also doing a cover on their next album of an unidentified COB track. Very interesting. 

I can't even wrap my head around the concept of Bodom doing Black Winter Day, let alone Amorphis doing a COB track. I've heard COB covers before, but not from any major label bands.

I think this track would have been a better choice for COB's playing style. BWD has like those weird parts with the clean singing and slow keyboard soloing. The only riff that I can even visualize COB playing in that song would be the intro riff.


----------



## Chiba666

Can't wait to hear the covers on this album


----------



## potatohead

Don Vito said:


> Apparently Amorphis are also doing a cover on their next album of an unidentified COB track. Very interesting.
> 
> I can't even wrap my head around the concept of Bodom doing Black Winter Day, let alone Amorphis doing a COB track. I've heard COB covers before, but not from any major label bands.
> 
> I think this track would have been a better choice for COB's playing style. BWD has like those weird parts with the clean singing and slow keyboard soloing. The only riff that I can even visualize COB playing in that song would be the intro riff.




It's Bodom man they covered Jessie's Girl and Oops I Did It Again for Christ's sake


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I agree - "Drowned Maid" would have been a better choice, but "Black Winter Day" kicks so much ass, I'm curious. Amorphis cover COB sounds even more interesting! Super interested to hear what they pick... I honestly can't even take a guess.


----------



## Don Vito

Nuclear Blast is releasing a sample CD tomorrow at Comic Con I believe. They will be taking down uploads of the unreleased tracks because Nuclear Blast, but be on the look out for somebody uploading the track "Morrigan" from the new album.


----------



## mrjones_ass

Ahhh, I miss old bodom. For some reason it seemed like they lost their edge, just around the same time they went over to esp.


----------



## Mprinsje

heyyyup


----------



## Mprinsje

* oops, accidental double post *


----------



## Don Vito

Really like the new track. Continues what they did on RRF and Halo of Blood by releasing a catchy mid-tempo track as a single, saving the faster and more interesting tracks for later. (Was it Worth It?, Transference) This would be my favorite out of the 3, which is saying a lot since I really liked Transference when it was released. 

First of all, the synth at the beginning of the song really saves that riff.

I should hate the riff after that since it has sort of a generic folk-ish metal sound to it, but it works I guess. 

The chorus is the best part. Super dark and interesting.

The solo was.. okay. More interesting than Transference, but hopefully Alexi has some cooler stuff saved for later. I don't listen to Bodom for the shredding anymore, but I know it's a big part of the band for some people.

Alexi also seems to be using a lower pitched vocal style, which I knew he would do eventually. He does it live for almost everything.

Hoping this thread gets me to 5k post count through analysis of the tracks and news posts.

edit: also there's a cool preview riff at the very end of the video after the song ends


----------



## edsped

Not a bad song, kinda boring. 

I've figured out all the guitar parts but I don't have time to record a cover since I've got to leave for a gig in like 20 minutes. Maybe really late tonight if I'm not dead.


----------



## Jarmake

Meh. The new song is nothing to write home about. And it makes me sad. Bodom used to be exciting and fresh back in the days. Now they seem to be tired and lazy sounding every time a new song is published.

It's been 15 years since the last good (or even great!) bodom album, maybe it's time to stop waiting for something good.


----------



## edsped

Morrigan cover done.


----------



## Don Vito

Jarmake said:


> Meh. The new song is nothing to write home about. And it makes me sad. Bodom used to be exciting and fresh back in the days. Now they seem to be tired and lazy sounding every time a new song is published.
> 
> It's been 15 years since the last good (or even great!) bodom album, maybe it's time to stop waiting for something good.


I feel the opposite. I've listened to the old albums so much that they don't really do much for me anymore. I'm way more interested in hearing fresh material, even if it's not as good as Bodom Beach Terror or something like that.


----------



## Mprinsje

while not a big fan of the song, i do like the production on this.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Mprinsje said:


> while not a big fan of the song, i do like the production on this.



Agreed, i didn't like the production on Halo of Blood much and within the first few seconds of the song coming on I could hear a huge difference.

As for the song ... it's OKAY. Nothing special but nowhere near bad, per se.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thats crazy they play in Drop B now. Its not very obvious in "Morrigan" so I'm hoping there are some slower heavier songs that really use the low B.


----------



## Alberto7

I finally got around to hearing the new CoB song, Morrigan. Holy ...., that actually sounded VERY good to me. Gets me hyped for the new album!

Also, Taylor, your covers are nuts. You're one hell of a player! Glad I'm subscribed to you!


----------



## Don Vito

New song kind of sounds like Norther to me.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jxu8q9tz58knhsd/I%20Worship%20Chaos.wav?dl=0

Not feeling it overall, but the keyboards and vocals sound good.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> New song kind of sounds like Norther to me.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jxu8q9tz58knhsd/I%20Worship%20Chaos.wav?dl=0
> 
> Not feeling it overall, but the keyboards and vocals sound good.



Daaaamn, I don't know what they did for the mix but that sounds fuging badass. 

The song ain't bad either. Gives me a strong HCDR vibe.

Edit: Damn, the song is quickly growing on me. Easily the best CoB I've heard in 10 years.


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah I was jamming Morrigan in the car last week, and could tell they really stepped up the production. That Dropbox file is just a radio rip I think. The best quality version is supposed to be out on Thursday.

edit: didn't realize it was Youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvuGtPYvdRA


----------



## Mprinsje

"haunting nitemares follow thru"

would it've killed them to actually spell this stuff correctly?


----------



## Don Vito

I saw edsped!


Around 3:52


----------



## Fat-Elf

I went to the 100 guitarist thing yesterday. Not good.


----------



## Sofos

Mprinsje said:


> "haunting nitemares follow thru"
> 
> would it've killed them to actually spell this stuff correctly?




Thru is an informal, albeit still technically correct and accepted, spelling of through.


----------



## Blytheryn

I was on stage for 100GFH, (They introduced me as the guy that came there to melt faces and pump iron or something  ) You guys should have been there when the band played the whole song out for us at practice... That was nuts.
Also:

Edsped being funnaaay


----------



## Don Vito

Before the Reaper..... there was the ape.

Context: This was Alexi's fusion band that he played in during the late 90's. There is a video on Youtube of him playing live with the band using a black Ibanez RG. That video has been up for some time now, but this is the first time I've ever seen the actual demos online. Very interesting stuff. It's so unlike Alexi's signature 80's style shredding. 

This is too bizarre for me to listen to, but from a technical standpoint, it's fairly impressive.


----------



## Don Vito

album finally leaked

sounds like alexi is trying to djent there a little lol


----------



## Mprinsje

Sofos said:


> Thru is an informal, albeit still technically correct and accepted, spelling of through.



I was more referring to the "nitemares"


----------



## Blytheryn

Man, this new album is killer! It's so different, but still so good? Favorite tracks so far are Horns and All For Nothing. They have gotten so good at the slower songs!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I like this album a lot more than halo of blood.


----------



## Blytheryn

Same, but for different reasons, the songs aren't all so similar to one another, that's what's cool about this one. Lots of interesting new sounds.


----------



## Mattykoda

Blytheryn said:


> Man, this new album is killer! It's so different, but still so good? Favorite tracks so far are Horns and All For Nothing. They have gotten so good at the slower songs!



I couldn't agree with you more about their slower songs. After prayer for the afflicted I pondered what a slower bodom album would be like. I liked this album a lot more than halo of blood and the danger zone cover is hilarious.


----------



## Blytheryn

Mattykoda said:


> I couldn't agree with you more about their slower songs. After prayer for the afflicted I pondered what a slower bodom album would be like. I liked this album a lot more than halo of blood and the danger zone cover is hilarious.



I know! As a huge Top Gun fan myself I thought that was epic. Even better though is the plasmatics cover though. Love the trade offs and Kim Dylla has an awesome snarly voice  been listening to it like crazy!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Blytheryn said:


> They have gotten so good at the slower songs!



All for Nothing is one of the standout tracks for me. Very atmospheric, clean and lowish-gain tones, easier to understand vocals and the solo duel at the end is awesome.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I personally thought HOB was miles better than this, but there's still some killer tracks here! I love My Bodom, Morrigan, and Widdershins (even the outro..), and I dig some of the other tracks too. I love the intro to I Hurt, as well as the trade-off section of All or Nothing. It's growing on me. I love the album cover too. It's one of my favorites.


On another note, I'm learning my favorite Bodom song right now.. (Towards Dead End.) The intro has been a great way for me to learn how to sweep, because before I started learning this my sweep skills were near 0, but I started at half speed and built my way up. TDE's solos is one of my favorite but I know it'll be a nightmare...


----------



## Blytheryn

Lorcan Ward said:


> All for Nothing is one of the standout tracks for me. Very atmospheric, clean and lowish-gain tones, easier to understand vocals and the solo duel at the end is awesome.



Probably my favorite track on the album right now, hope it gets some live play. Hope they just don't do Morrigan, the title track and that's it...


----------



## Don Vito

They'll probably play the title track and I Hurt live. They might do Morrigan for a while, but I don't see it staying long, kind of like Transference from the last album.

Favorite track so far is Widdershins, and Prayer for the Afflicted is the best slow jam since Angels Don't Kill IMO.


----------



## Black Mamba

Love the new album! Favorite song: Widdershins


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I made a video for the All for Nothing Guitar Solo, this one is fun to play. Definitely my favourite off the new album and would go down really well live, especially the solo duel after.


----------



## Blytheryn

Very nice man! I'm working on the entirety of Horns right now. That song is messed up in terms of how much is going on in those riffs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Love the new album. W.A.S.P.'s Golgotha as well. 

In regards to Children of Bodom, I almost wish they'd put out a .... album so it bombs. Now, now... hear me out!

Despite my initial "meh-ness" regarding Hatecrew Death Roll, which I eventually warmed up to, they haven't put out a .... album. It's almost like, "Okay, here's the album Children of Bodom bom... wait, nope it's good too. Dammit." You just expect a band to trip up occasionally, and for me, Children of Bodom never seems it. They even manage to change stuff up and do different ...., but yet it still sounds like Bodom and still kicks ass. If I had a band that released 9 albums with the worst being as "bad" as Bodom's worst [which isn't even that bad], I'd be doing quite well for myself. Now, I don't have a band and don't release albums, but hopefully you guys understand what I mean.

Good job, Bodom!


----------



## Don Vito

Thought this was worth sharing. Really puts me in that Christmas mood.


----------



## Braden717

Wow! That bodom tribute is F****** amazing. Sharing the hell out of that.


----------



## DC23

Braden717 said:


> Wow! That bodom tribute is F****** amazing. Sharing the hell out of that.



+1. Bonus points for the Downfall riff on piano!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That was incredible! Alexi has a lot of classical and film music influence in his playing and its very clear here.


----------



## Alberto7

OMG it's nuts how good that was!  Instant bae.  The only thing I didn't like is that it was too short!  I swear if that were fleshed out into a full piece separated into movements and whatnot, I would pay so much money for it.  Like, actually.


----------



## Mattykoda

That was awesome!!! These are the times I miss rep, thanks for posting


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Children of Bodom Announce New Guitarist Daniel Freyberg

Somewhat old news, but didn't see it posted.


----------



## Blytheryn

Should be interesting to see how he fits in. I can't imagine them having anyone in the band who isn't Finnish, so seems like a solid choice.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

He should have no problem fitting in. I love Naildown's Dreamcrusher album. Hopefully this gets him inspired to release another.


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> It's starting to be rumored that Daniel of naildown/norther is going to replace him. He's the guy who bought Alexi's Jackson, and he's doing shout vocals in the studio with them. Also not in any major bands right now as far as I know.


Hehe 

I wonder if he's going to be using that Jackson on their upcoming US tour..

COB must not be as popular here anymore, because they got confined to some weird hipster bar, when there's a huge metal/rock venue a couple blocks away.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> He should have no problem fitting in. I love Naildown's Dreamcrusher album. Hopefully this gets him inspired to release another.



Well, he's been recording the new Naildown album for a long time already, but there haven't been any announcements about when (or even if ...) it will be released.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This video...


----------



## Alberto7

omg


----------



## Blytheryn

Wish they would go back to doing good music videos, even though they aren't as important anymore as its not like they get shown on TV. I would love an epic video to Widdershins, My Bodom or Suicide Bomber.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its kind of hard to get a budget for a video when you make 0.01 cent per ad click on youtube or absolutly nothing on Facebook.

I do miss videos. I used to buy the Nuclear Blast compilation DVDs to find new bands or finally see what the bands I liked looked like and what guitars they played.


----------



## possumkiller

They really should do a Korn on the CoB tour.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Old but gold!


----------



## Don Vito

I remember when the Transference video came out, and they were supposed to be playing in a snowy graveyard or something, but you could clearly see the black tarp they were standing on for the set.

I guess Spinefarm were more generous with their video budgets, because they had a ton of pro shot videos around the Blooddrunk/Relentless era.

Nothing beats this one though.


----------



## p0ke

Don Vito said:


> Nothing beats this one though.




Yep and the stories about filming that video are funny too. Apparently the guy who was supposed to play the reaper called in sick that day, so they replaced him with some random guy from the set... And he was much shorter than the original guy, so the reaper hood basically covered his face and he ran into a tree


----------



## Arkeion

Bodom will be rolling into Memphis on February 13th. Go or nah? How much of their older stuff do they play these days? If they aren't playing Kissing the Shadows, I ain't a'goin' dammit!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Arkeion said:


> Bodom will be rolling into Memphis on February 13th. Go or nah? How much of their older stuff do they play these days? If they aren't playing Kissing the Shadows, I ain't a'goin' dammit!



Here is the setlist they played before Christmas. A lot of new songs and the typical old ones they always play and should really swap out for something new. 

Are You Dead Yet?
In Your Face
Morrigan
Halo of Blood
I Hurt
Everytime I Die
Bodom Beach Terror
Hate Me!
Lake Bodom
Blooddrunk
I Worship Chaos
Angels Don't Kill
Silent Night, Bodom Night
Hate Crew Deathroll
Bodom After Midnight

Encore:
Needled 24/7
Downfall

They play sober now so their performance is tighter but lacks the energy they used to have.


----------



## Don Vito

They only play KTS every now and again. I'm going to see them next Thursday, and pretty much expect the set Lorcan posted.

They're just at a point where they _have_ to play songs like Hate Me! and Are You Dead Yet every set, even if the hardcore guys are watering at the mouth for some Children of Decadence.


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> COB must not be as popular here anymore, because they got confined to some weird hipster bar, when there's a huge metal/rock venue a couple blocks away.


Holy ...., I just got back from the most depressing gig ever 

NOBODY showed up. The pit was just 4 drunk dudes dry humping each other. You could have set up a dinner table for 2 by the front rails. The sound was terrible and the band looked slightly disappointed. Or maybe it was just me.

Daniel was playing 2 of these instead of his Jacksons. Following in the footsteps of Roope.


----------



## Blytheryn

Don Vito said:


> Holy ...., I just got back from the most depressing gig ever
> 
> NOBODY showed up. The pit was just 4 drunk dudes dry humping each other. You could have set up a dinner table for 2 by the front rails. The sound was terrible and the band looked slightly disappointed. Or maybe it was just me.
> 
> Daniel was playing 2 of these instead of his Jacksons. Following in the footsteps of Roope.



Aww, man. That sucks. I saw them before Christmas in Stockholm. They played the show in the same venue that they shot Stockholm Knockout in, but in the downstairs club instead. They were definitely on point there, but for some reason they just don't sell out places... It's so weird.


----------



## CreptorStatus

Blytheryn said:


> They were definitely on point there, but for some reason they just don't sell out places... It's so weird.



I have an idea why they don't have a huge draw anymore.. And it has something to do with their last 4 albums.


----------



## Blytheryn

CreptorStatus said:


> I have an idea why they don't have a huge draw anymore.. And it has something to do with their last 4 albums.



Are you saying you aren't a fan of the last 4 albums or? The only reason I can think of why their popularity has decreased over the past few years is that it isn't really a trend to be into the "shredders" anymore. Most kids just want to djent.


----------



## Don Vito

CreptorStatus said:


> I have an idea why they don't have a huge draw anymore.. And it has something to do with their last 4 albums.


Blooddrunk and Relentless are two of their best selling albums in the US, and more kids were going to their shows then.


----------



## Arkeion

Don Vito said:


> Holy ...., I just got back from the most depressing gig ever
> 
> NOBODY showed up. The pit was just 4 drunk dudes dry humping each other. You could have set up a dinner table for 2 by the front rails. The sound was terrible and the band looked slightly disappointed. Or maybe it was just me.
> 
> Daniel was playing 2 of these instead of his Jacksons. Following in the footsteps of Roope.



oh.. hmm.. maybe ill hold off and go see btbam in march. BTBAM, ABR, and The Faceless on March 11th. Not much into ABR anymore, but I loved the hell out of them back in the day. Might be a good show.


----------



## Blytheryn

Don Vito said:


> Blooddrunk and Relentless are two of their best selling albums in the US, and more kids were going to their shows then.



Exactly... Why I don't know, but the new generation of metalheads aren't growing up with bodom.


----------



## Don Vito

Bodom were part of the 2000's mall metal thing. Guess who survived that?

Trivium, by playing more hard rock songs(they're playing a show here in 2 months with SEVENDUST). Slipknot by playing more hard rock songs. Black Veil Brides by playing more hard rock songs.


----------



## Alberto7

Their strain of death metal isn't what people listen to these days, I feel. The kind of death metal that I hear nowadays is the hyper-technical stuff that I can't even name. The only bands that spring to mind are Decapitated, Gorod, and Beyond Creation. I guess it's why Necrophagist are still relevant despite being dead. Or maybe I'm just imagining things, idk. I don't even keep up with the music scene anymore, let alone the metal scene. 

That, and Alexi moved to Cali and probably got too drunk and stopped giving a f*ck.


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah, there really aren't any up-and-coming melodic death metal bands anymore, at least ones with label support.

Fans of this music have to wait for new releases from older bands like Amon Amarth and Wintersun.

Sylosis are the closest match I can think of, but they're more on the thrash side of things.

Even newer melodic metalcore groups like Battlecross struggle to have the big fan bases they could have had 7-8 years ago.

So with that, you have top ask yourself, what is BIG in metal right now? When I say big, I don't mean they made it on Decibel's top 10 and sold 5000 vinyls, I mean big as in they can open for Metallica big. That's where you get in the realm of former hardcore/metal groups like BMTH, OM&M, Trivium. They're playing hard rock.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I passed on the last Bodom headline show here and I've seen them 8? times now because I knew it would just be the exact same setlist again. Their popularity has fallen massively with recent albums. While they got loads of new fans with Are you Dead Yet/Blooddrunk etc they also lost nearly as many with the change of style.


----------



## Mattykoda

Saw this on DCGL site which is due out in june


----------



## Alberto7




----------



## Mattykoda

^My thoughts exactly


----------



## Alberto7

I think Alexi _truly_ doesn't give a phuck anymore.


----------



## Mattykoda

I honestly thought the green model was a bit much but this....





EDIT: $2199 Price tag


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yeah, I was never a fan of the green one, but it did grow on me a little. This, however, will remain in the pit of oblivion, and I'll just keep on pretending it doesn't exist.


----------



## Blytheryn

Can't they just mass produce his ESP with the glowing pinstripes and the E-II version of the scythe/katakana? That's what the kids want...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Imo, the red pin stripes ruin it. Without them it would be kinda cool even though I'm not a huge fan of graphics on guitars. (Although, those anime LTDs, never forget....)


----------



## Random3

These guys were my first experience with metal.

First metal track I heard was Downfall.

First band I saw live, apart from their openers, was CoB.

First metal album I bought was AYDY.

Something Wild, Hatebreeder, Follow the Reaper, HCDR and AYDY I have played to death and I love all of them even though I don't really listen to any of them anymore.

Blooddrunk was a step down from AYDY I felt but it was still solid.

Relentless was a massive disappointment and pretty much made me lose interest in them until very recently.

A friend showed me Halo of Blood and it was surprisingly good, which then made me check out I Worship Chaos which is probably their best since AYDY. Apart from the cover songs at the end.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Don Vito

That is the ugliest damn .... I've ever seen.



Fat-Elf said:


> (Although, those anime LTDs, never forget....)


I wish I wasn't so beta to buy one in 2009


----------



## neurosis

I can´t stand that design. I am not into graphics guitars to begin with but an expensive sig like that covered with the album artwork just isn´t something I´d play. A tee with a logo is ok, but I don´t want advertising anywhere on my guitar. Less one that I had to pay for.


----------



## Leviathus

The pink alexi is definitely the coolest imo, wish i woulda got one back when they were out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pinkie was the perfect blend of subtle and eccentric. Greenie was pretty gaudy with the skull inlay, and the new guitar is full-blown what is this I don't even.

Blacky as also a favorite of mine. I dig the stealthed-out look with the gloss pinstripes.


----------



## Alberto7

Pinstripe Pinky and Scythe are definitely my favorites. Then there's the first ESP sig, whose design I still love (despite having sold mine due to balance issues and my Carvin being on the way).

And, of course, who could forget the Wildchild Jackson.


----------



## Leviathus

This one was always baller too...


----------



## Alberto7

Question: is it only his personal guitars that have the shorter lower horn, like on a Jackson RR, or are the ESP-branded ones also like that?? Is it only the LTD versions that have the larger lower horn? I dig the more asymmetrical RR-like shape a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Don Vito

Any models sold outside of Japan have the larger lower horn due to Jackson either winning a lawsuit, or threatening a lawsuit over the Rhoads shape. This rule may apply to Asia in general, because a lot of Russians use the Japanese market models.

Even the non-custom versions in Japan (Edwards brand) have the small lower horn.





Also why am I up at 2:30 talking about guitars.


----------



## neurosis

Katakana and Blacky are my favorites. Should have never sold my Blacky. I prefer the two pickup combo in my SV and well... GAS was a problem. You know how it goes.


----------



## Mattykoda

I've always had a soft spot for the Katakana


----------



## Don Vito

Closest thing I have to Bodom news atm  He does mention something vaguely about a new album near the end of the video, but nothing substantial or non-obvious.


Also, pretty cool that they played this gem recently. Wish the video quality was better.


----------



## works0fheart

Don Vito said:


> Fans of this music have to wait for new releases from older bands like Amon Amarth and Wintersun.



Kalmah is working on new material and they're pretty similar to Bodom. I'd say them and Wintersun are probably the most consistent out of those old melodeath bands as well.


----------



## Blytheryn

Just got back from my trip to Tuska 2016 today. Man, what a weekend. Bumped into so many melodeath heroes, and of course caught Bodom's set. They have gotten pretty damn tight, and they had a great freakin' setlist. If you've never been to Finland I urge you do so, if you enjoy metal... And women, jesus they look good over there.

Follow the Reaper

In Your Face

Morrigan

Trashed, Lost & Strungout (YEAAAH)

Hate Me!

Lake Bodom
(feat. Netta Skog on accordion )

I Worship Chaos

Angels Don't Kill

Silent Night, Bodom Night

Hate Crew Deathroll

Children of Decadence

Downfall

Encore:
Lookin' Out My Back Door
(Creedence Clearwater Revival cover)

Somebody Put Something in My Drink
(Ramones cover) (With choir on the stage)

Ghost Riders in the Sky
(Stan Jones cover) (feat. Netta Skog on accordion, choir & fans)

And some pics:
Tuska 2016 - Album on Imgur


----------



## Alberto7

Ah man, I'm jealous! I've yet to see CoB live, surprisingly... they've come around my neck of the woods about 3 times now, but I never find anybody to go with. I think next time I'll just go it alone and screw everybody!

Now that that's out of the way, in the beginning I thought it was funny, but Alexi has really got to drop the fedora. F*ck.


----------



## Blytheryn

Alberto7 said:


> Ah man, I'm jealous! I've yet to see CoB live, surprisingly... they've come around my neck of the woods about 3 times now, but I never find anybody to go with. I think next time I'll just go it alone and screw everybody!
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, in the beginning I thought it was funny, but Alexi has really got to drop the fedora. F*ck.



Dude, go. All of the times I've seen Bodom I've gone alone, strangely enough. I just don't have any friends that are into them as much as I am. Back in high school we used to be like 5 guys that would sit around and watch Stockholm Knockout, and the Bodom TV's on our laptops just wanting to play fast like that. Now they all smoke a bunch of dope, play boring acoustic songs, have endless discussions about feminism and dress like A mix between Radaghast the Wizard and Kurt Cobain. I'm over here like, how the hell do I nail that damn sweep in Kissing the Shadows.

The Fedora is a little funny, I'll admit. Someone somewhere made a Kid Rock reference, and now I can't unsee it.


----------



## MFB

I saw and met them in 2005 after AYDY came out and they killed it. That looks like a great set list and has far more of the back catalogue than I would have expected


----------



## potatohead

Seen them twice, both times alone, had a blast. Do it.


----------



## SensesTied

Blytheryn said:


> Just got back from my trip to Tuska 2016 today. Man, what a weekend. Bumped into so many melodeath heroes, and of course caught Bodom's set. They have gotten pretty damn tight, and they had a great freakin' setlist. If you've never been to Finland I urge you do so, if you enjoy metal... And women, jesus they look good over there.
> 
> Follow the Reaper
> 
> In Your Face
> 
> Morrigan
> 
> Trashed, Lost & Strungout (YEAAAH)
> 
> Hate Me!
> 
> Lake Bodom
> (feat. Netta Skog on accordion )
> 
> I Worship Chaos
> 
> Angels Don't Kill
> 
> Silent Night, Bodom Night
> 
> Hate Crew Deathroll
> 
> Children of Decadence
> 
> Downfall
> 
> Encore:
> Lookin' Out My Back Door
> (Creedence Clearwater Revival cover)
> 
> Somebody Put Something in My Drink
> (Ramones cover) (With choir on the stage)
> 
> Ghost Riders in the Sky
> (Stan Jones cover) (feat. Netta Skog on accordion, choir & fans)
> 
> And some pics:
> Tuska 2016 - Album on Imgur





Holy crap they played Trashed, Lost, and Strungout?!? I thought they said they wouldn't play it live because Alexi found it too difficult to play it and sing it, now if they play Knukleduster I might lose it. Those are my two favorite tracks by them (heresy I know compared to Hatebreeder and Follow the Reaper, which I love and are a close 2nd and 3rd for me)


----------



## Blytheryn

SensesTied said:


> Holy crap they played Trashed, Lost, and Strungout?!? I thought they said they wouldn't play it live because Alexi found it too difficult to play it and sing it, now if they play Knukleduster I might lose it. Those are my two favorite tracks by them (heresy I know compared to Hatebreeder and Follow the Reaper, which I love and are a close 2nd and 3rd for me)



I think it was either Trashed, Lost and Strungout or Children of Decadence that they said they would never play live because they "didn't work" or something. Well here you go:



and Children of Decadence:


My jaw was on the floor for the whole set. It was one of those days where you could tell that everything just went great... And the encore was entertaining as hell. 10/10, go see Bodom live.


----------



## MFB

This thread made me nostalgic, so now I'm just watching Stockholm Knockout on one of my dual monitors at work


----------



## Alberto7

Blytheryn said:


> Dude, go. All of the times I've seen Bodom I've gone alone, strangely enough. I just don't have any friends that are into them as much as I am. Back in high school we used to be like 5 guys that would sit around and watch Stockholm Knockout, and the Bodom TV's on our laptops just wanting to play fast like that. Now they all smoke a bunch of dope, play boring acoustic songs, have endless discussions about feminism and dress like A mix between Radaghast the Wizard and Kurt Cobain. I'm over here like, how the hell do I nail that damn sweep in Kissing the Shadows.
> 
> The Fedora is a little funny, I'll admit. Someone somewhere made a Kid Rock reference, and now I can't unsee it.



Yeah, I remember being introduced to CoB the first time. Everything I listened to up to that point had been The Offspring, Blink 182, Gorillaz, Slipknot, and had just started with AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, and other classics. (I think I might have been 13, shortly after I started playing guitar.) Then a friend made me listen to Warheart and Downfall, and I immediately loved it. For the following year or so it was three of us constantly listening to their music and fantasizing over the day we became good enough to play Kissing the Shadows.  Then I moved and went to a different school, and I never really found anyone who liked CoB quite as much as I did. Still, I kept listening to them constantly until I was about 18-19.

But that's it. Next time I'm going even if I have to go by myself.



Blytheryn said:


> I think it was either Trashed, Lost and Strungout or Children of Decadence that they said they would never play live because they "didn't work" or something. Well here you go:
> 
> [video]
> 
> and Children of Decadence:
> [video]
> 
> My jaw was on the floor for the whole set. It was one of those days where you could tell that everything just went great... And the encore was entertaining as hell. 10/10, go see Bodom live.



Despite the sound quality, that seems like some extremely tight playing, particularly T,LaS. Was my favorite song by them for a little while. I'd piss my pants too if I saw them playing it live, especially that tightly.

Watching CoB videos and listening to their music makes me nostalgic AF as well, and it makes me want to get another guitar with a Floyd.


----------



## Blytheryn

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, I remember being introduced to CoB the first time. Everything I listened to up to that point had been The Offspring, Blink 182, Gorillaz, Slipknot, and had just started with AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, and other classics. (I think I might have been 13, shortly after I started playing guitar.) Then a friend made me listen to Warheart and Downfall, and I immediately loved it. For the following year or so it was three of us constantly listening to their music and fantasizing over the day we became good enough to play Kissing the Shadows.  Then I moved and went to a different school, and I never really found anyone who liked CoB quite as much as I did. Still, I kept listening to them constantly until I was about 18-19.
> 
> But that's it. Next time I'm going even if I have to go by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the sound quality, that seems like some extremely tight playing, particularly T,LaS. Was my favorite song by them for a little while. I'd piss my pants too if I saw them playing it live, especially that tightly.
> 
> Watching CoB videos and listening to their music makes me nostalgic AF as well, and it makes me want to get another guitar with a Floyd.



I've got a similar story to that, actually... The friend who got me into them told me to listen to Follow the Reaper, the song. This dude was one of those guys who's into death metal one year, and then goth and then crust punk whatever... But I put those earbuds in, and I up to that point had never heard guitars being played like that. I had been listening to mainly Green Day and Avenged Sevenfold back then, and this changed all of that. I literally went to my school library and just printed out tab after tab and I think back at the time I had like 250 pages of bodom songs. Now, I had been playing guitar for like 2 years, there's no way that I'm going to nail any of that stuff, but it was fun, and I like you also fantasized about the day I would be able to play Kissing the Shadows.

I'm 20 now, and everyone around either doesn't listen to metal, or think that Bodom are awesome in the same way. That's cool with me.


----------



## Random3

Is there a Bodom song more difficult than Kissing the Shadows? That was always the one that blew my mind when I was younger.


----------



## Blytheryn

Random3 said:


> Is there a Bodom song more difficult than Kissing the Shadows? That was always the one that blew my mind when I was younger.





Always felt that this had to be at least on par.


----------



## ArtDecade

Great thread. It needed a bump!


----------



## Alberto7

Blytheryn said:


> Always felt that this had to be at least on par.




Ugh, that medley always gets me. I remember getting the DVD, putting it on and my mind slowly melted. It was fantastic.

But yeah, I do think Kissing the Shadows is perhaps their most challenging song, if only because of that damn solo. I still owned a sh*tty old classical guitar with a 1.5 cm action and no fret access beyond the 12th fret, and I was still trying to f*cking learn that song. I don't know where I ever got the perseverance to, but I learned the first fast lick in Kissing the Shadows on a beat up classical guitar and I had just been playing for like 5 or 6 months.  I couldn't play it for sh*t, but I still knew it haha. It wasn't until I'd been playing for around 4 or 5 years and owned Alexi's signature LTD that I reached a level where I could just begin to fathom what it would be like to nail the solo properly.

As far as something Alexi's composed, (not CoB-related) I think Sioux City Sarsaparilla takes the cake by far imo. The chorus lick took me FOREVER to learn, and I still can't really play it properly up to speed.


----------



## Blytheryn

Alberto7 said:


> Ugh, that medley always gets me. I remember getting the DVD, putting it on and my mind slowly melted. It was fantastic.
> 
> But yeah, I do think Kissing the Shadows is perhaps their most challenging song, if only because of that damn solo. I still owned a sh*tty old classical guitar with a 1.5 cm action and no fret access beyond the 12th fret, and I was still trying to f*cking learn that song. I don't know where I ever got the perseverance to, but I learned the first fast lick in Kissing the Shadows on a beat up classical guitar and I had just been playing for like 5 or 6 months.  I couldn't play it for sh*t, but I still knew it haha. It wasn't until I'd been playing for around 4 or 5 years and owned Alexi's signature LTD that I reached a level where I could just begin to fathom what it would be like to nail the solo properly.
> 
> As far as something Alexi's composed, (not CoB-related) I think Sioux City Sarsaparilla takes the cake by far imo. The chorus lick took me FOREVER to learn, and I still can't really play it properly up to speed.




I'm happy to say that I can nail the leads on Hatebreeder, Silent Night Bodom Night, Every Time I Die, and Midnight Madness by Sinergy. My problem is that I'm not as good as some people on here who can learn whole solos in a day of just listening to the song. It would take me about a week, especially to get it fast. Which means I would have to listen to it non-stop and get bored of it. I definitely don't want that to happen.

Now I've gotten a bit better, and I really want to implement more of Bodom's sound into my own already very blackened thrashy type of playing, so one of these days I'll listen to a bunch of the albums and pick out bits to make excercises out of. It will be awesome.


----------



## works0fheart

Random3 said:


> Is there a Bodom song more difficult than Kissing the Shadows? That was always the one that blew my mind when I was younger.



Some other good mentions down there, but yes, Kissing the Shadows is probably the hardest song to play just because it has a couple of solo sections as opposed to just 1 or 2. Hell, if you can find one video of Alexi even playing that song as clean as on the album I'd be (happily) surprised.


----------



## Don Vito

Blytheryn said:


> I think it was either Trashed, Lost and Strungout or Children of Decadence that they said they would never play live because they "didn't work" or something. Well here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> and Children of Decadence:
> 
> 
> My jaw was on the floor for the whole set. It was one of those days where you could tell that everything just went great... And the encore was entertaining as hell. 10/10, go see Bodom live.



Man they should totally keep playing Trashed. Suits them perfectly.

Decadence is a very hit or miss song for them, but it actually sounded decent here. Daniel plays those leads so much tighter than Roope, I have to say.


----------



## Blytheryn

Don Vito said:


> Man they should totally keep playing Trashed. Suits them perfectly.
> 
> Decadence is a very hit or miss song for them, but it actually sounded decent here. Daniel plays those leads so much tighter than Roope, I have to say.



A friend of mine read an interview in Finland with Daniel where he said that he loves playing that song live. Who knows, I hope it stays around. Really gets a pit or a nice wall of death going.

As for songs I really want to hear them play live, I would sh1t myself to be able to hear Taste My Scythe, Smile Pretty For The Devil, or Chokehold... Those are some intense songs that I feel could really really be pulled off well. They are back in almost 2002 shape from what I've seen of them late last year and this year. Bring out the deep cuts!


----------



## Blytheryn

works0fheart said:


> Some other good mentions down there, but yes, Kissing the Shadows is probably the hardest song to play just because it has a couple of solo sections as opposed to just 1 or 2. Hell, if you can find one video of Alexi even playing that song as clean as on the album I'd be (happily) surprised.





He came pretty close here.


----------



## Mattykoda

^Damn. I think what has always baffled me the most is his ability to sing and play some of the melodies he does.


----------



## Nag

I saw them back in November 2015, half of their setlist was from the albums everyone calls bad, lol. I was kinda bummed they didn't play any of the songs I like the most... the only song from Something Wild they played back then was the one I like the very least, that would be Lake Bodom. I also would have loved to see them perform Kissing The Shadows, didn't get that either.

As for the singing while playing leads... either I'm very good at it as well, or it isn't that hard  . Just lots and lots of practice, like everything else. Now, if Alexi could play guitar and sing the ACTUAL lyrics from the songs, that would be an upgrade


----------



## Blytheryn

Mattykoda said:


> ^Damn. I think what has always baffled me the most is his ability to sing and play some of the melodies he does.



Same here. That song is no joke even without singing, but with the singing and moving around and doing other Alexi stuff, I don't think a lot of other guys could do that stuff. To be honest I really can't think of any other guitar wielding frontmen who can pull that stuff off, aside from perhaps Josh Middleton of Sylosis.



Nagash said:


> I saw them back in November 2015, half of their setlist was from the albums everyone calls bad, lol. I was kinda bummed they didn't play any of the songs I like the most... the only song from Something Wild they played back then was the one I like the very least, that would be Lake Bodom. I also would have loved to see them perform Kissing The Shadows, didn't get that either.
> 
> As for the singing while playing leads... either I'm very good at it as well, or it isn't that hard  . Just lots and lots of practice, like everything else. Now, if Alexi could play guitar and sing the ACTUAL lyrics from the songs, that would be an upgrade



Not trying to be a super fanboy or anything, but he doesn't sing the lyrics or am I missing something?


----------



## Don Vito

He occasionally will repeat verses, but the only instance where he really doesn't give a .... is Blooddrunk. Almost every time I've heard that song played live, he just makes up the lyrics as he goes


----------



## Nag

He admitted himself that he doesn't care that much about the lyrics, and that most of them are written in a rush when half the recording is already done. Most of the lyrics aren't even in the booklets, usually they contain the lyrics to 2 or 3 songs, not more. And even then, the written lyrics don't always correspond to what you hear on the record. And live, he screws many of the lyrics up.


EDIT : found a good example. On the song "Hate Me", the first line of the chorus is "I need a bishop preaching fire".

In the single version of the song he sings it right : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNA8Da3Ua_c

In the album version, somehow the first syllables are missing : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1vYvVePj70

It's not like they couldn't have made another take to fix it, he probs really just doesn't care


----------



## Blytheryn

Nagash said:


> He admitted himself that he doesn't care that much about the lyrics, and that most of them are written in a rush when half the recording is already done. Most of the lyrics aren't even in the booklets, usually they contain the lyrics to 2 or 3 songs, not more. And even then, the written lyrics don't always correspond to what you hear on the record. And live, he screws many of the lyrics up.



Yeah, I've heard that. To be honest though, aside from a few lines on Hate Me! I don't know many of the lyrics aside from the choruses. I've never felt that Bodom have that many deep lyrical messages to convey.


----------



## Nag

Blytheryn said:


> Yeah, I've heard that. To be honest though, aside from a few lines on Hate Me! I don't know many of the lyrics aside from the choruses. I've never felt that Bodom have that many deep lyrical messages to convey.




I have all their albums on CD until AYDY and even the few lyrics they print out have some spelling mistakes in them


----------



## Blytheryn

Nagash said:


> I have all their albums on CD until AYDY and even the few lyrics they print out have some spelling mistakes in them



They legit don't give a fightin' f... mothertrucker!


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, Bodom lyrics always amused me because they're so needlessly and over-the-top edgy and nonsensical. 

The only song by them with lyrics that I actually really like is Everytime I Die. That song is also a contender for favorite CoB song.


----------



## Blytheryn

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, Bodom lyrics always amused me because they're so needlessly and over-the-top edgy and nonsensical.
> 
> The only song by them with lyrics that I actually really like is Everytime I Die. That song is also a contender for favorite CoB song.



"Shovel Knockout"

Hundred killers after you
What the hell you gonna do?
Think theyre gonna kick your ass
Bring you down, make you crash

I never thought the tables
Would turn like this
That one day on your grave
Im gonna spit and piss

Cmon, you ....er, lets go
By this time you already know
With that standpoint of hias
You can kiss my Nordic pale white ass!

Im a raw loose cannon til the end
To the depths of hell you
I will send

[Chorus]
I dont think anyone ever liked me
And I dont give a ....
Would you really think I ever dug you
Hit me with a shovel if I do

[Solo]

[Chorus]

Can you imagine why any adult wouldn't want to fess up to writing those? They are funny as .... and I love the songs. If there wasn't some nonsense over the top of everything I think it would really take away from the songs, plus I consider Alexi's voice more of an additional instrument anyways.


----------



## works0fheart

Blytheryn said:


> He came pretty close here.




Well, it was definitely much better than a majority of the videos I've seen of him playing it. They're definitely taking a step in the right direction playing songs that the fans have wanted to hear for years. Now if only they would squeeze Black Widow in sometime I'd probably go out and catch them on tour again. 

Also, this guy nails that song. 



Arcane and Mitch from the old Bodom boards used to post some really good covers as well. It's been forever since I've followed anything Bodom related. I used to love the band but I just lost interest once Blooddrunk came out.


----------



## Blytheryn

works0fheart said:


> Well, it was definitely much better than a majority of the videos I've seen of him playing it. They're definitely taking a step in the right direction playing songs that the fans have wanted to hear for years. Now if only they would squeeze Black Widow in sometime I'd probably go out and catch them on tour again.
> 
> Also, this guy nails that song.
> 
> 
> 
> Arcane and Mitch from the old Bodom boards used to post some really good covers as well. It's been forever since I've followed anything Bodom related. I used to love the band but I just lost interest once Blooddrunk came out.




I hope that one day they can play a show of all the deep cuts off of Hatebreeder, Follow the Reaper and Hatecrew Deathroll. Or maybe even one album in it's entirety. I think that it's basically set in stone that those 3 are essentially not only legendary as guitar albums, but also classic melodeath albums as well. Despite how much Alexi might have wanted to step away from the neoclassical style.

Mitch is a nuts guitarist. I've watched his covers for a long time, and that asian kid that covered KTS is super tight as well. I think I'll learn some parts off of KTS tonight, just to be able to say that I'm working on it.


----------



## Alberto7

works0fheart said:


> Well, it was definitely much better than a majority of the videos I've seen of him playing it. They're definitely taking a step in the right direction playing songs that the fans have wanted to hear for years. Now if only they would squeeze Black Widow in sometime I'd probably go out and catch them on tour again.
> 
> Also, this guy nails that song.
> 
> 
> 
> Arcane and Mitch from the old Bodom boards used to post some really good covers as well. It's been forever since I've followed anything Bodom related. I used to love the band but I just lost interest once Blooddrunk came out.




Aaaahhh yes, _that_ legendary cover of Kissing the Shadows. Almost crapped my pants first time I watched it. So clean for such a hard solo.

I only have a 7-string atm, but I think I'm gonna go downtune that bad girl to D-standard and learn some more Bodom songs.


----------



## Blytheryn

Alberto7 said:


> Aaaahhh yes, _that_ legendary cover of Kissing the Shadows. Almost crapped my pants first time I watched it. So clean for such a hard solo.
> 
> I only have a 7-string atm, but I think I'm gonna go downtune that bad girl to D-standard and learn some more Bodom songs.



I'm learning Taste Of My Scythe right now. Such a fun song, and it's pretty simple too. Aside from the solo section. I'm a little out of practice right now, so it should get my playing somewhat tighter again.


----------



## Nag

What I like about the Kissing The Shadows solos is that they're relatively easy to learn by heart. Most of what he plays is simple scale runs and arpeggios, they're not hard _to learn,_ they're just hard to get up to such a crazy speed.

The part that bugs me the most _by far_ in that song is the 000 0 00 part at the end of the verse riff. I never seem to get the timing right


----------



## Blytheryn

Nagash said:


> What I like about the Kissing The Shadows solos is that they're relatively easy to learn by heart. Most of what he plays is simple scale runs and arpeggios, they're not hard _to learn,_ they're just hard to get up to such a crazy speed.
> 
> The part that bugs me the most _by far_ in that song is the 000 0 00 part at the end of the verse riff. I never seem to get the timing right



What irks me most about playing Bodom songs is that I am playing them on an ESP Eclipse I with a Floyd. It's enough to do Alexi's cool whammy stuff, but the coolest solos I cannot learn because of those missing two last frets. Garrh.


----------



## Nag

Blytheryn said:


> What irks me most about playing Bodom songs is that I am playing them on an ESP Eclipse I with a Floyd. It's enough to do Alexi's cool whammy stuff, but the coolest solos I cannot learn because of those missing two last frets. Garrh.




This is exactly why I want to smash everyone's face in when I get asked if I reallllly need those last two frets because "you can't possibly use them THAT often, can you ?"


----------



## Blytheryn

Nagash said:


> This is exactly why I want to smash everyone's face in when I get asked if I reallllly need those last two frets because "you can't possibly use them THAT often, can you ?"



Well when every solo ends on the 24, then you do. God, I really want one noow.  GAS.


----------



## potatohead

I've watched that KTS cover at least 100 times. That dude kicks the .... out of it... Super impressive.


----------



## Blytheryn

potatohead said:


> I've watched that KTS cover at least 100 times. That dude kicks the .... out of it... Super impressive.



What blows my mind is how perfectly he gets all the whammy bar action. All the flutters and dives are 100% perfect.


----------



## Don Vito

If you guys like that KTS cover, you have to check out xkamen.


Yeah the recording is a little 2008 quality, but holy .... he's clean. Nice axes too.


----------



## Blytheryn

Don Vito said:


> If you guys like that KTS cover, you have to check out xkamen.
> 
> 
> Yeah the recording is a little 2008 quality, but holy .... he's clean. Nice axes too.




Mother of God, that guy is clean. Definitely some inspiration to get my shred on. 

By the way, if any of you dudes are good at tabbing stuff out, I'm having a lot of trouble with Taste of My Scythe... I can for the life of me not figure out what is going on at 0:40. Sure the first part is easy, but there are some high dissonanty things the second time at around 0:44 that are killing me. All the tabs I find on it are wrong, and I want to learn this song the right way. 




Cheers bros!


----------



## works0fheart

potatohead said:


> I've watched that KTS cover at least 100 times. That dude kicks the .... out of it... Super impressive.



If you like those then give this guys covers a run through. If you've learned a Bodom song in the last 10+ years via guitar pro tab and it was at all accurate then chances are he made it.


----------



## works0fheart

Blytheryn said:


> By the way, if any of you dudes are good at tabbing stuff out, I'm having a lot of trouble with Taste of My Scythe... I can for the life of me not figure out what is going on at 0:40. Sure the first part is easy, but there are some high dissonanty things the second time at around 0:44 that are killing me. All the tabs I find on it are wrong, and I want to learn this song the right way.



Sorry for the double post, but if you're ever looking for tabs, I'd highly recommend going here.

TAB Thread. | Ultimate Metal - Heavy Metal Forum and Community

There's a huge archive on the front page of almost everything Bodom has put out and most of it is pretty accurate, at least note-wise. Here and there I will come across things that I play slightly different as far as positioning goes but you'll have a pretty good idea of what's going on. A lot of the posters have also uploaded their own ideas of how the songs should be throughout the pages on there if you feel like sifting through them. Hope that helps.


----------



## Blytheryn

works0fheart said:


> Sorry for the double post, but if you're ever looking for tabs, I'd highly recommend going here.
> 
> TAB Thread. | Ultimate Metal - Heavy Metal Forum and Community
> 
> There's a huge archive on the front page of almost everything Bodom has put out and most of it is pretty accurate, at least note-wise. Here and there I will come across things that I play slightly different as far as positioning goes but you'll have a pretty good idea of what's going on. A lot of the posters have also uploaded their own ideas of how the songs should be throughout the pages on there if you feel like sifting through them. Hope that helps.



I love that page. So many good tabs there. I'll sift through it and see if there isn anything for Taste of My Scythe.


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




According to the Premier Guitar webpage, he keeps a Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor on top of his Marshall. The pedalboard (wah, chorus, and delay) is in the loop of the pedal. I don't have too much experience with running the NS-2's loop, but wouldn't it have a negative impact of the delays? I figure it would cut off the trails.


----------



## Random3

ArtDecade said:


> According to the Premier Guitar webpage, he keeps a Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor on top of his Marshall. The pedalboard (wah, chorus, and delay) is in the loop of the pedal. I don't have too much experience with running the NS-2's loop, but wouldn't it have a negative impact of the delays? I figure it would cut off the trails.



I haven't watched the video to see specifically what he says but to my knowledge you can't run other pedals "in the loop" of the NS2. I might be totally wrong here, but I owned one for nearly 10 years and I always ran it as follows: Guitar -> Wah -> NS2-> Amp, and then FX loop -> chorus -> NS2 -> delay -> FX return. Doing it this way meant that the delay comes AFTER the gate. If it is possible to do it exactly the way you described then I would assume that yes the gate would cut off some of the delays.


----------



## ArtDecade

You can definitely run pedals in the loop - that's what it is for. The loop is designed to suppress noisy pedals by triggering the gate based upon what is coming into it via the clean input. This makes it easier for the pedal "to read" the incoming signal without having to decipher dirt, distortion, or fuzz. That said, I've never heard of anyone running delays into it because it would kill the trails....


----------



## Random3

Fair enough. I always ran it like this:


----------



## ArtDecade

Oh yeah! I forgot that you could run it like that in the loop. I get what you mean. I don't think that is what Alexi is doing in this case though.


----------



## Blytheryn

Totally unrelated, but I'm happy this thread has some action in it again.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Admit it, you just wanted to have post #1000!


----------



## Blytheryn

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Admit it, you just wanted to have post #1000!



DAMNIT, you caught on quick!


----------



## Alberto7

Blytheryn said:


> DAMNIT, you caught on quick!


----------



## AmoryB

I remember this band back in high school. Lake Bodom was the first song that I heard and it got me in to metal. I became a huge fan up until the Are You Dead Yet album then they kind of lost me.

Still remember seeing them back in '07 during the AYDY tour. Great times!


----------



## Don Vito

*edit: lol wrong thread(I swear)


----------



## ArtDecade

More US tour dates!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Follow the Reaper is on play right now!


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Follow the Reaper is on play right now!



YEAH!


----------



## Don Vito

ArtDecade said:


> More US tour dates!


I gotta admit, I never thought I would see Bodom tour with a band like Abbath(which is basically Immortal 2.0). 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## ArtDecade

I'm stoked. And already bought tickets! I don't expect too many chances to see Abbath live in the States anyhow.


----------



## Blytheryn

ArtDecade said:


> I'm stoked. And already bought tickets! I don't expect too many chances to see Abbath live in the States anyhow.



I can't wait to see them on the next Euro tour they do, or if I can make it to the States before the tour ends.


----------



## AmoryB

I might go catch them at their Santa Ana show, haven't seen them live in about 10 years. Do they still put on a good show?


----------



## Alberto7

^ If page 39 of this thread is to go by, then not only do they still put on a good show, but perhaps better than ever.

They're coming down to Montreal on November 24. If my university schedule allows, I'm not missing them this time around. Arguably my most influential band ever since I was 14-15, and I still haven't been to see them live. I'll go even if I have to go alone.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Their show is a lot tighter now since they play sober.


----------



## Alberto7

I sometimes sporadically listen to a couple of Bodom songs here and there every now and again. Now is one of those times, and I've been listening to their covers album and some of their EPs. I remembered I went through a short period of time where I was obsessed with this song, and I still think it's one of their best and most underrated songs ever:



The riffs and melodies are so damn tasty, and that solo... Jesus, that solo.


----------



## Lasik124

^ I forgot about this song!

Gotta love the attitude in it. 

Looking forward to catching these guys in December. I typically catch these guys every album they put out, always a great show!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Alberto7 said:


> I sometimes sporadically listen to a couple of Bodom songs here and there every now and again. Now is one of those times, and I've been listening to their covers album and some of their EPs. I remembered I went through a short period of time where I was obsessed with this song, and I still think it's one of their best and most underrated songs ever:
> 
> 
> 
> The riffs and melodies are so damn tasty, and that solo... Jesus, that solo.




I had the EP (probably still do somewhere on our summer cottage's attic...) that included that song and I've been loving it ever since.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Nice! It's such a kickass EP. T,L&S and Knuckleduster plus Bed of Nails and She Is Beautiful. (One of my favorite covers by them!)


----------



## Simic

Glad to see this thread alive again, I've just recently started to re-learn Bodom solos, now that I can actually play them haha  

I guess most of you hardcore bodom fans already know this, but their side project Sinergy has some of alexis best solos in my opinion - the warrior princess solo is one of them, finally got it up to speed after failing miserably a couple of years ago  such a fun song to play!


----------



## Alberto7

^ Aaww man Sinergy does showcase some of Alexi's best playing. I admittedly was never a huge fan of all their catalogue, but the songs I was into, I played and replayed like crazy. Spit On Your Grave, obviously.

Your post made me wonder, and I went looking on Google to see whatever happened to Kimberly Goss. Found this interview from 2012:

http://noisecreep.com/kimberly-goss/

What an awesome lady! It would certainly be interesting to see what she and Alexi can put together nowadays!


----------



## Simic

Yeah, another sinergy album would be awesome, I actually liked most of their songs so more is never a bad thing!


----------



## ArtDecade

Simic said:


> Yeah, another sinergy album would be awesome, I actually liked most of their songs so more is never a bad thing!



Agreed!


----------



## works0fheart

Simic said:


> Yeah, another sinergy album would be awesome, I actually liked most of their songs so more is never a bad thing!



As much as I would love for that to happen as well, it won't. The singer is Alexi's ex-wife.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

works0fheart said:


> As much as I would love for that to happen as well, it won't. The singer is Alexi's ex-wife.



Maybe not as bad as it sounds: in the Kimberly Goss interview posted above (written in 2012), it says that she still considers Alexi one of her dearest friends. Read into that what you will. 

Sinergy was pretty great! Got into them sometime around 2003/4...I remember putting a bunch of their songs into my COB playlist that I'd put on when I played Halo 2 multiplayer


----------



## Blytheryn

Jesus christ they were tight for this one... Blew my mind live.


----------



## Don Vito

Sermo Lupi said:


> Maybe not as bad as it sounds: in the Kimberly Goss interview posted above (written in 2012), it says that she still considers Alexi one of her dearest friends. Read into that what you will.
> 
> Sinergy was pretty great! Got into them sometime around 2003/4...I remember putting a bunch of their songs into my COB playlist that I'd put on when I played Halo 2 multiplayer


She also co-wrote the lyrics for Lobodomy.


That being said, I still don't ever see another Sinergy album, but I wished they could have at least scrapped and released the fourth one they were working on. 

I predict Alexi's next side project is going to be a studio album with the Local Band, which will end up being more on the rock side. 

BTW, I remember reading an interview from a long ass time ago about the Hatebreeder album. Alexi was describing Downfall(which I think was called Forevermore at the time) as having a "Russian" thing going on the chorus. I've always felt that the chorus melody of Downfall was very unique, as it does not sound metal at all. I always picture little Victorian era kids skiping around in a circle when I hear it. 

My question.. is it from a children's song? Or some piece of old Russian music? I feel like I've heard that melody in a folk song before..

edit: so I did some googling and this was all I could find. Downfall in the first vid starts around 1:50, and there's a clear transistion between the two melodies that starts around 3:46.



I guess if you're really looking hard, you can hear some similarities.

I also tried to find that interview, but most of the old .... got lost when Scythes of Bodom shut down. The only thing I could find is this one from CoC.
http://www.chroniclesofchaos.com/articles.aspx?id=1-207

Kind of interesting to check out a band they were touring with in their early days.


This would be sweet with a diffrent singer. He kind of sounds like Alexi though, on certain parts of Something Wild and Hatebreeder.
https://youtu.be/-InrrfJww9Q?t=2m22s


----------



## Blytheryn

Heard the setlist for this is going to be crazy. Saw an Instagram update from from Daniel where he gave the impression that he was rehearsing some material off of Something Wild. I'll be at the Swedish dates. Stoked.


----------



## Alberto7

I hope they add a North American leg to that tour over the summer. Would be nice if, for once, they didn't come whenever I have exams going or projects due. It's always mid-Fall or mid-Winter semester whenever they swing by Montreal.


----------



## Blytheryn

Alberto7 said:


> I hope they add a North American leg to that tour over the summer. Would be nice if, for once, they didn't come whenever I have exams going or projects due. It's always mid-Fall or mid-Winter semester whenever they swing by Montreal.



Lets hope so!


----------



## Kaura

Blytheryn said:


> Heard the setlist for this is going to be crazy. Saw an Instagram update from from Daniel where he gave the impression that he was rehearsing some material off of Something Wild. I'll be at the Swedish dates. Stoked.



No gig in Finland? Man, they really must hate their home country or something.


----------



## Blytheryn

Kaura said:


> No gig in Finland? Man, they really must hate their home country or something.



They have a gig in Finland on April 6th.


----------



## works0fheart

Don Vito said:


> She also co-wrote the lyrics for Lobodomy.
> 
> 
> That being said, I still don't ever see another Sinergy album, but I wished they could have at least scrapped and released the fourth one they were working on.
> 
> I predict Alexi's next side project is going to be a studio album with the Local Band, which will end up being more on the rock side.
> 
> BTW, I remember reading an interview from a long ass time ago about the Hatebreeder album. Alexi was describing Downfall(which I think was called Forevermore at the time) as having a "Russian" thing going on the chorus. I've always felt that the chorus melody of Downfall was very unique, as it does not sound metal at all. I always picture little Victorian era kids skiping around in a circle when I hear it.
> 
> My question.. is it from a children's song? Or some piece of old Russian music? I feel like I've heard that melody in a folk song before..
> 
> edit: so I did some googling and this was all I could find. Downfall in the first vid starts around 1:50, and there's a clear transistion between the two melodies that starts around 3:46.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you're really looking hard, you can hear some similarities.
> 
> I also tried to find that interview, but most of the old .... got lost when Scythes of Bodom shut down. The only thing I could find is this one from CoC.
> http://www.chroniclesofchaos.com/articles.aspx?id=1-207
> 
> Kind of interesting to check out a band they were touring with in their early days.




They actually did a split with Cryhavoc and that's pretty much their first release.

As far as the melodies and such from folk songs, there are a ton of them in their music, at least on the first 3 albums. On the Bodom board at Ultimate-Metal there used to be a list of them at one point. A lot of stuff based on classical pieces can be found throughout their stuff, like Red Light in My Eyes pt II off of Something Wild. I'll see if I can dig up the old list. There used to be so many.

http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/...al-piece-on-the-passage-to-the-reaper.198538/
http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/classical-influences.19185/

*Found it* 

Have a look. There's a ton of them.

http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/children-of-bodoms-borrowed-riffs.866844/


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its crazy just how many riffs/licks/melodies/lyrics that Alexi copied from other bands. Then in turn so many bands were influenced by Bodom. 

There used to be a huge thread on UG that listed nearly everything with youtube links and times in the first post. I was never able to find it again, I think the guy deleted his account though so its gone.


----------



## Blytheryn

A newer one is when Alexi plays the guitar solo to "Don't Stop Believing" as an outro to the "Sleeping In My Car" cover... Take a listen!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its crazy just how many riffs/licks/melodies/lyrics that Alexi copied from other bands. Then in turn so many bands were influenced by Bodom.
> 
> There used to be a huge thread on UG that listed nearly everything with youtube links and times in the first post. I was never able to find it again, I think the guy deleted his account though so its gone.



I guess a lot of them might be considered 'allusions', seeing how nostalgic Bodom is toward 80s music in particular, but to be honest I'm not overly familiar with any copied riffs. Would be cool to see that thread, it's a shame that it's gone. 

Came in here to lament that the London CoB show is on the same night as Gojira. I suppose I'm preaching to the choir here, but which band would you guys rather see?


----------



## p0ke

Sermo Lupi said:


> ... but which band would you guys rather see?



That's a really tough choice, I don't know which one I'd pick. Gojira is more my thing these days, but I haven't seen CoB in a long time and they're mostly playing older stuff, so ... I seriously don't know. I guess since it's basically a draw, I'd end up checking which venue is better etc. or which one costs less


----------



## Blytheryn

Sermo Lupi said:


> which band would you guys rather see?



Which band do you think will be more entertaining? I've seen Gojira twice, and Bodom a few times, and honestly forgetting the music I generally laughed a lot more at the Bodom show.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Sermo Lupi said:


> I guess a lot of them might be considered 'allusions', seeing how nostalgic Bodom is toward 80s music in particular, but to be honest I'm not overly familiar with any copied riffs. Would be cool to see that thread, it's a shame that it's gone.





While a lot are just nods or happened to sound similar there is zero doubt that Bed of Razors and Tie my Rope were blatant copies of the riffs in the first minute and a half. 



Sermo Lupi said:


> Came in here to lament that the London CoB show is on the same night as Gojira. I suppose I'm preaching to the choir here, but which band would you guys rather see?



Gojira are insane live, one of the best bands I've seen but COB playing an old school setlist would be my choice.


----------



## MatthewK

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its crazy just how many riffs/licks/melodies/lyrics that Alexi copied from other bands. Then in turn so many bands were influenced by Bodom.
> 
> There used to be a huge thread on UG that listed nearly everything with youtube links and times in the first post. I was never able to find it again, I think the guy deleted his account though so its gone.



There are a ton of lifted melodies on their first few albums. Mostly from film scores and classical music. Sinergy even ripped of the Fargo score on one of their songs.


----------



## MFB

Long time fans, rejoice!



> ICYMI Rumor has it&#8230; Most of our set list on the upcoming tour will all be from the first 2 COB albums! The rest will come from albums 3 and 4. Old school COBHC - this is your chance to see the classics live



This was more than I was hoping for, since they posted something about the 20th Anniversary, I figured it would be a tour of Something Wild in it's entirety with some others following like a Pt. 1 & 2 set.

I know this is going to sound very lofty, but hearing them say this is like hearing Metallica announce a tour of only KEA/RTL/MOP/AJFA tunes. Their first four albums are rock ....ing solid from start to finish, and it's only on AYDY? that there's a distinct change in sound; so to see a concert of just those tunes, is perfect for me.


----------



## Mathemagician

Considering I started listening to them when Follow The Reaper was new, I can't believe I'm getting a do-over for high school me to see them play this stuff live.


----------



## Blytheryn

So wickedly stoked for this run! The first three albums will always be my favorites, and that they are going to devote an entire setlist to the oldies is amazing. BRING IT ON!


----------



## works0fheart

As someone who loved the first 4 albums and wasn't a big fan of anything that came after, I'm pretty excited for this. I've only seen them live once, but I'd be pretty damned happy to see them finally playing Black Widow.


----------



## MFB

Mathemagician said:


> Considering I started listening to them when Follow The Reaper was new, I can't believe I'm getting a do-over for high school me to see them play this stuff live.



Same. I think Follow the Reaper had just come out when I got into them, and I remember buying Hate Crew Deathroll from my local Newbury Comics and pretty sure I wore that disc out.

So the 12/13 year old me is losing his mind right now.


----------



## Mathemagician

MFB said:


> Same. I think Follow the Reaper had just come out when I got into them, and I remember buying Hate Crew Deathroll from my local Newbury Comics and pretty sure I wore that disc out.
> 
> So the 12/13 year old me is losing his mind right now.



Yep. Back when they only printed like half the song lyrics. So you'd just be like "ok this is the song with 3 ya-yows!... ... ... IDONTGIVEA....IFYOUHATEME!!"


----------



## Alberto7

I got into them when HCDR was about to drop, and I don't remember being so into a band as I was into them. So yeah, this tour I can't miss if they swing by Montreal. I may shed a tear or two (or a million) at that gig.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

This thread makes me feel old.


----------



## works0fheart

Same. But I am old so it makes sense.


----------



## Blytheryn

So the show last night was wicked... Hearing songs like In the Shadows, Deadnight Warrior and Red Light in My Eyes Pt. 2 is crazy, and according to Jaska, also a LOT of fun to play. Caught a drumstick as well.

Here's the set list from last night:



> Deadnight Warrior
> In the Shadows
> Needled 24/7
> Black Widow
> Lake Bodom
> Warheart
> Angels Don't Kill
> Red Light in My Eyes Pt.2
> Hate Me!
> Downfall
> Everytime I Die
> Hate Crew Deathroll
> Bed of Razors
> Children of Decadence
> The Nail
> Towards Dead End


----------



## MFB

Holy. Fvck.

That's like, the perfect Bodom setlist.


----------



## Blytheryn

MFB said:


> Holy. Fvck.
> 
> That's like, the perfect Bodom setlist.



It really is. We can hope that they enjoy the songs enough to incorporate a few more of them into the normal setlist... The crowd went absolutely MENTAL for them. It was literally the most high energy CoB show I've ever seen.

Can't wait to see the set again next Tuesday in Stockholm, the black metal moments from the old songs translate really well live, they've got some good guys on sound.


----------



## works0fheart

What I would give to hear Black Widow and The Nail live... Hopefully they do a US tour with this setlist.


----------



## MFB

works0fheart said:


> What I would give to hear Black Widow and The Nail live... Hopefully they do a US tour with this setlist.



99% sure they will be, I'd hate for it to be like, Festivals/EU only.


----------



## Blytheryn

MFB said:


> 99% sure they will be, I'd hate for it to be like, Festivals/EU only.



It would definitely bring out TONS of people who wouldn't normally come out to see the show... If I could change anything about the list, I'd love for them to swap ETID with something cool off of HCDR like Triple Corpse Hammerblow.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I would love to see that setlist. I think I've seen them 8/9 times but that would be a whole other experience.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Blytheryn said:


> It would definitely bring out TONS of people who wouldn't normally come out to see the show... If I could change anything about the list, I'd love for them to swap ETID with something cool off of HCDR like Triple Corpse Hammerblow.



Yes... Triple Corpse Hammerblow.


----------



## Simic

Ive seen them in Croatia with this oldschool playlist last week but I must say I don't think that the whole performance was that great. Definitely prefered what I saw on the RRF tour. It was nice seeing them play black widow and red light in my eyes live tho


----------



## feilong29

Found an article on the Fukushima exclusion zone some guy snuck into. Check out the Easter egg on the bottom right of the screen \m/


----------



## NotDonVito

I remember wanting to import that issue for the DVD, because it didn't get uploaded until 2 years later. I also got into Dir En Grey from that DVD. Let's see, the earthquake happened in March, so that must have been the February issue. I kept thinking September, but that wouldn't make any sense, and then I realized Alexi did one again in September of 2013 for Halo of Blood.


Does anyone have this?? As far as I know it's never been uploaded.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ex...-stabbed-in-the-back-by-his-former-bandmates/

Roope's first post-Bodom interview. Dude sounds really depressed.


----------



## NotDonVito

Here's an English synopsis of that interview. Credit to tragician from the COB boards.

*
Roope Latvala – a backstabbed man*(original article by mervi vuorela & joonas josefsson)

*Roope, who started his career in the band Stone is probably the best metal guitarist in Finland. But right now is work isn't needed by anyone and even his closest friends have turned their backs. The downhill started in spring 2015 when it was announced that he has left Children Of Bodom. He says the news is bullshit, and now he'll tell us what really happened.*

In march 2015 it happened. A backstabbing, from which scars are still visible today.

One of Finland's most successful metal bands Children Of Bodom was entering the studio to record their ninth studio album _I Worship Chaos_. Roope, who had joined the band in 2003 was fully prepared and his guitars were in perfect shape for the recording. And that was the day when he was told his effort isn't needed anymore.

_”Roope Latvala has surprisingly left Children Of Bodom”_ reported Helsingin Sanomat on 29. of May 2015. The same story was repeated through the media by different sites. The source of the news being COB's facebook page, where it was said that ”Roope has left without any bad blood”. Later the keyboardist Janne Wirman said the departure was because ”Roope wasn't fully with us”.

No one cared to ask Roope what had happened. And when someone asked, he didn't want to comment.

Only a day after the news about Roope's departure, Children Of Bodom played a secret show in Nosturi, Helsinki, with their fill in guitarist Antti Wirman. The timing tells us that firing Roope had been planned.

Of course people started immediately speculating on the internet. Some said the departure had to do with alcohol, some with injured hands, some thought it was because Roope was much older than the other guys.

On July 13th, vocalist Alexi Laiho commented the issue in a Radio Rock interview, saying the reasons behind the departure ”didn't really matter”.

”_As I've said before; we grew apart. I just want to say we didn't part ways with a fight. There isn't a fight going on.”_

Maybe on Laiho's side there wasn't a fight going on, but after being kicked out, Roope went to a war inside his head. He packed his guitars in their bags and went to his home in Kannelmäki, Helsinki and started drinking.


----------



## NotDonVito

*Knife in the back.*

Kantsun Kulma bar aka KB is a typical bar in Kannelmäki, next to an old shopping mall. The bar run by Bangladeshian staff serves cheap beer and the deck is full of regulars already before midday. At night there's Karaoke.

The sight of the mall from the KB deck is heartbreaking. The mall is meant to be demolished soon and there's only some pieces left, one of them being Helsinki's oldest brit pub, which is going to move out soon to a new location. It is much like an example of Roope's situation right now; how all old things and times together can suddenly be thrown away.

Roope has been a regular customer of KB for a while now. Ever since he was kicked out of COB.

”Everything was just as fucked up as it could possibly be.” Latvala says. ”It was such a downer for me, that for the next year I didn't do basically anything besides drinking and dealing with the bureaucracy. That day I just threw my guitars in a bag and haven't opened since. There they have been fucking laying for two years, some even longer.”

”*I felt like I couldn't even touch the guitars anymore.”*

Roope says abandoning the guitars wasn't because he didn't feel like playing anymore. He just went into a complete shock so that he couldn't grab his guitars anymore.

”Playing guitar has always been an important and even holy thing for me. And then I had to deal with this. It felt like I wasn't allowed to play anymore. Like I'm too scared to touch my guitars.”

As he was fired, Roope lost basically everything; Practice spaces, studios, garages, friends. From the Bodom guys he hasn't heard anything ever since, except through their lawyers.

”When there was that 100 guitars thing, no one even told me anything about that.” He says, referring to the 100 Guitars From Hell performance in the summer 2015 where a hundred guitarists performed with Alexi on the Senate Square.

”I have been very bitter towards those guys. They just stabbed me in the back and have been turning the knife more. It all started with silent treatment and that's where it fucking ended too. I don't know what I've done wrong. I just don't know.”

What has bothered him the most is that all the things built together were just taken from him without any explanation. A history of 12 years in the same band was ended with a Facebook post, and the people who he thought as his friends turned their backs.

One of the worst betrayers was Alexi Laiho: a man who admired Roope when younger and who took a lot of influences to his own playing. The history of these two playing together started in the late 90's in the band Sinergy and continued later in COB. -Until March 2015-


----------



## NotDonVito

*RIP Roope Latvala*

Until this day, Roope Latvala still hasn't found out what caused him to get fired. But when practicing for the recording of _I Worship Chaos _he noticed a change in the atmosphere of the band.

”There wasn't much else happening except the guys doing stuff on their phones, then we would go through some riff and everyone has to coddle Alexi all the time. I think that Laiho kid has become a little arrogant or something. He seemed to start looking down on me. They even planned firing me for half a year before they told me. Suddenly they just kicked me out when we were supposed to start recording. ”

Part of the reason may be that COB isn't the same party band as it was when Roope joined in 2003. Alexi has had to stop drinking because of stomach ulcers and some in the band have had children. Roope says that in his last years in the band it had started to be like sunday school. Everyone just moralising all the time.

Being kicked out felt unfair. Roope played all shows really well and none had to be cancelled because of his alcohol use. He worked as they had agreed to together, knew how to maintain his guitars and was a man of order. And most importantly Roope is a phenomenal guitarist. Who could possibly fit in to Children Of Bodom better than him?

”Apparently anyone” Roope hums. ”Some kind of antipathy happened.”

What makes this antipathy weird is that Roope seems like the world's friendliest person. You can see humanity, sensitivity and silent power in him. When he is talking he looks calmly in the eyes and sometimes he talks with a little sort of Tampere accent even though he is not from anywhere near that area.

”*I decided then to just concentrate in my own business. It can't go on like this:”*

It seems like Roope would be a nice guy to have in a band. He says that he is hard to get into a fight with. Even after being kicked out of COB, he didn't want to fight even though there might be a good reason to. Instead he just stopped using social media.

”I didn't want to go to Facebook anymore. I actually still havent, because I didn't want to start talking shit. If I'd carried on using it I probably could have said something rude at some point.” Latvala says.

One could imagine that Latvala would have been contacted many times by people who would like to make music with him. Wrong.

”No one has contacted me. Maybe because I don't use social media, I haven't fucking heard of anyone for two years. All those touring friends, Lamb Of God guys and all those are not in any contact with me.”

Even the fans have been quiet. When one day Roope logged in to Facebook, he saw people posting things like ”RIP Roope Latvala”.

”Then one time I actually posted there, that by the way guys, I'm not dead or anything and I didn't even leave the band. I was kicked out. Then I got a message from Henkka, that the guys didn't really like my message.”

Today Roope still hasn't been able to listen to Children Of Bodom's album I Worship Chaos, on which Alexi Laiho ended up playing his parts. In January 2016 Latvala was replaced by Daniel Freyberg, who is known from the bands Naildown and Norther.

Even though he is bitter, Roope seems like he hasn't burned all bridges. His shy interest in his old band's life seems almost moving.

”I kind of feel like those guys haven't been having such a great time lately either. There's nothing new about them. I have been trying to look at their pages but there's nothing. How are they doing now? Well, I'll leave those boys be. I decided to start thinking more about my own business now. It can't go on like this.”


----------



## NotDonVito

*Back to the bunker*

A calm day in the KB deck is starting to become night. The price of the beer rises by 50 cents and the karaoke host appears behind the counter to hear the song requests. This is when some of the regular customer come to talk to the reporter and tell stories about how Roope is a great person. They say he is an activist too and has for example resisted the demolition of the shopping mall.

One of the regulars is a former football player Kimmo Tarkkio: his story sounds much like Roope's. They have fallen from the top to the bottom, and not in a very pretty way.

For a football player, this situation is much harder, because aging and drinking damage the most important of the tools. His own body. Roope can continue working when he just gets his confidence and his inspiration back. There is nothing wrong with his hands and there's no reason to think his composing skills are out of order.

”*I don't think there's much else to do than just to get back into my man cave also known as the bunker and start working on some songs.”*

Recently Roope has been coming to the light from the darkness. He has taken some Les Pauls from their cases and written a couple of songs that he describes as ”punching people in the face stuff”.

”I don't know what else I should start doing. Really close there, a cycling trip from here there's Ensiferum's space. I asked them if I could come and play this stuff with some friends. That would be a good solution. The only way from here is up now.”

If you wanted to find something positive from this situation, it would be that Roope didn't fall down without any safety network.

”I'm okay. I have money left from Bodom and a roof over my head. A nice girlfriend and some good friends. And theres stuff to do.”

With 'stuff to do', Roope refers to his yard and home renovation work. He lives in a 50's wooden house in Kannelmäki, Helsinki, with his partner Eeva, a couple cats and a parrot. The parrot has a room of his own and can say ”fuck” among other things. Besides all the housework, Roope keeps himself in good shape by bicycling and swimming.

One of his hobbies is also cars. Roope has a Corvette Stingray (1973) and a two seated Datsun 280Z (1976). Then those cars that he regularly uses he has a Datsun 180B (1974) and a wintertime car that he calls the armor ship, a Volvo 244 GL (1980). Right now those cars – and some of Roope's guitars are located in various places all over Helsinki.

You could think that an abandoned rockstar would be bored in suburban areas and make his way to bars in Kallio to fish for compliments and heal his hurt confidence. Latvala isn't that kind of a star. Kannelmäki is enough.

”Sitting here in this bar has actually been kind of refreshing. Don't have to worry about anything and I can just talk with all these people.” Roope says and reminds us of some Freud Marx Engels & Jung lyrics: ”Those with broken hearts seem to be drinking / to drown those feelings that float like feathers / and maybe life is just a bad prank, but we'll be laughing / who's ordering the next ones, we'll be the ones taking them.”

”But that first year I was so pissed off. Sometimes I still get into those moods. All that we had built together was just taken away suddenly. But I guess I'll have to just carry on. There's been hard times before too. Fuck.”

It isn't hard to believe in his new beginning. He is Roope Latvala after all. But how did he become one of the best finnish guitarists?


----------



## neurosis

Interesting article/interview. I feel it gets a bit dramatic at times, with that romantic view of the "old glory" stereotype. A good read nonetheless. I threw this into google translate earlier today and was wondering if you guys had already discussed it. The part with him dealing with bureaucracy for a long time seems to me the reason we haven't heard anything from him so far. It seems record labels, managers or maybe the bands themselves have pretty tight PR contracts these days. You seldom hear the rejected members talk about the breakups anymore. All that's left is the official version from the band, usually in a bold FB post and that's it. Al else is left to fan speculation. I hope Roope gets himself up and gets back to making music. If only for his own health and peace. 

Note regarding a few pages back: Are they playing a set list deliberately leaving out anything after HCDR for any particular reason? Was that a special event. Awesome songs, but why not mix in some new tunes as well?


----------



## Blytheryn

neurosis said:


> Interesting article/interview. I feel it gets a bit dramatic at times, with that romantic view of the "old glory" stereotype. A good read nonetheless. I threw this into google translate earlier today and was wondering if you guys had already discussed it. The part with him dealing with bureaucracy for a long time seems to me the reason we haven't heard anything from him so far. It seems record labels, managers or maybe the bands themselves have pretty tight PR contracts these days. You seldom hear the rejected members talk about the breakups anymore. All that's left is the official version from the band, usually in a bold FB post and that's it. Al else is left to fan speculation. I hope Roope gets himself up and gets back to making music. If only for his own health and peace.
> 
> Note regarding a few pages back: Are they playing a set list deliberately leaving out anything after HCDR for any particular reason? Was that a special event. Awesome songs, but why not mix in some new tunes as well?




They did a golden oldies type of tour marking the 20th anniversary of Something Wild. It was absolutely bonkers when I saw them in Gothenburg and Stockholm.


----------



## neurosis

Blytheryn said:


> They did a golden oldies type of tour marking the 20th anniversary of Something Wild. It was absolutely bonkers when I saw them in Gothenburg and Stockholm.



Aha! So it was a special thing. Would have loved seeing this. Always cool these commemorative type of shows. The teenager in me would have lost it!


----------



## Blytheryn

neurosis said:


> Aha! So it was a special thing. Would have loved seeing this. Always cool these commemorative type of shows. The teenager in me would have lost it!



The teenager in me absolutely lost it. TWICE. Even better when Jaska and Janne remembered me from 100GuitarsfromHel and bought me a beer. I coolly lost it then too.


----------



## neurosis

Blytheryn said:


> The teenager in me absolutely lost it. TWICE. Even better when Jaska and Janne remembered me from 100GuitarsfromHel and bought me a beer. I coolly lost it then too.



Good nights are good nights!


----------



## Kaura

Brb, going to the bar (10 minute train ride from my home) to drink with Roope.


----------



## MFB

Man, I didn't realize the split was such a shitty break


----------



## ArtDecade

I'd be pretty depressed too. Hopefully, he can find himself another project to devote his energy toward.


----------



## Alberto7

Oh man, that's sad.  I never knew it had been a bad break, let alone something as bad as that. Even Alexi's answer when asked about it is pretty cringey.


----------



## ArtDecade

Well, sometimes people just don't gel anymore. Lots of the guys in COB have kids or gave up drinking and Roope wasn't into that lifestyle. The same thing just happened over in the Bon Jovi camp when Sambora felt like the odd man out. You move on as best you can.


----------



## Alberto7

Well, if what it says on those articles/interview is true, Alexi didn't move on as best as he could, but rather went all "yeah dude, well, like, really, you know, like, whatever, you're out" and then ignored him. I agree with moving on, but they handled it in a really shit way, without regard for their 12-year+ partner. Unless the interview and/or Roope aren't telling thr whole truth, I do find this to be one of the saddest and most unfortunate breaks I've seen in any band I even remotely care for.


----------



## InHiding

Just watch the clip of Laiho exiting the 100 guitars event. If that guy isn't full of himself then no-one is. This band is the Spinal Tap of metal. This is the one.

And still can't bridge two riffs together either...

/yearlyrantoutbye


----------



## Blytheryn

InHiding said:


> Just watch the clip of Laiho exiting the 100 guitars event. If that guy isn't full of himself then no-one is. This band is the Spinal Tap of metal. This is the one.
> 
> And still can't bridge two riffs together either...
> 
> /yearlyrantoutbye



I was at 100GFH, they talked about it, was considered pretty tongue in cheek. Not ultra serious.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Bodom has always been Alexi's band with the other members having very little input so I always found it a bit odd that Roope joined after being in Sinergy where he had a lot of input/influence. Quite a sad breakup for Roope.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alberto7 said:


> without regard for their 12-year+ partner.



On top of that, wasn't Roope one of Alexi's bigger influences? Seems pretty shitty that someone you helped pick up a guitar would just... push you aside like that.


----------



## MFB

Well, it's official, US tour for the 20th anniversary


----------



## NotDonVito

God damn I'd have to take a road trip to Texas to see this shit. :golfclap:


----------



## MFB

NotDonVito said:


> God damn I'd have to take a road trip to Texas to see this shit. :golfclap:



They're playing the Sat. of Thanksgiving weekend 'round these parts, and that means every job will be going out on Wednesday or Tuesday, so weekend will be free


----------



## Blytheryn

Holy shitballs, if they play the same playlist that they did in Europe it will be the set list of the decade. Every single song was a deep cut, and they slayed them!


----------



## DC23

Kinda bummed about all of the support bands  It seems like gone are the days where there is more than one band I'm excited about on a bill haha. Oh well, super stoked to see a bunch of old COB. I'd love to hear Kissing the Shadows live again.


----------



## feilong29

I think Bodom is releasing an album this year! I'm still a fan after all this time and can't wait to check it out  I better save up for an Alexi sig to do covers with..j/k haha


----------



## Blytheryn

feilong29 said:


> I think Bodom is releasing an album this year! I'm still a fan after all this time and can't wait to check it out  I better save up for an Alexi sig to do covers with..j/k haha



Dude how do you know?


----------



## feilong29

Blytheryn said:


> Dude how do you know?



I saw it from a different source than what's provided below, but this tells the same tale 

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ch...ext-album-written-late-2018-release-expected/


----------



## Blytheryn

feilong29 said:


> I saw it from a different source than what's provided below, but this tells the same tale
> 
> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ch...ext-album-written-late-2018-release-expected/



DAANG! Excited for sure.


----------



## NotDonVito

i haven't checked the cob forums in ages until today.

allegedly(big emphasis on this lol) some dude there talked to alexi on instagram during a stream, and it was hinted there might be a re-recording of knuckleduster


i mean it's already an epic song, but the verses could use a little touch to make it more interesting. i don't think alexi can top the vocal performance though.


----------



## feilong29

NotDonVito said:


> i haven't checked the cob forums in ages until today.
> 
> allegedly(big emphasis on this lol) some dude there talked to alexi on instagram during a stream, and it was hinted there might be a re-recording of knuckleduster
> 
> 
> i mean it's already an epic song, but the verses could use a little touch to make it more interesting. i don't think alexi can top the vocal performance though.




Knuckleduster is one of my favorite songs!


----------



## NotDonVito

Bumping because holy shit, this is one of the best recreations of Alexi's tone I've ever heard.
https://soundcloud.com/progressiver...om-tone-leejackson-perfect-connection-gp-1000

Like I have to go buy an Axe FX NOW. His Yngwie tone is really good too.

I hate how quiet they're being about the album. Janne was saying they were going to record and document more, but all we got were these stupid 15 second Instagram stories of someone picking up a box or something. This is the the only mildly interesting one because there's like 1 second of music.


Morrigan came out as a single July 10 of 2015, and the album came out in October, around the same time frame the next album is supposed to be out. Maybe I'll wake up tomorrow and there will be a new song.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I remember listening to Hatebreeder and FTR fucking ad nauseam for like 2 years. I didn't really care all that much for Something Wild, but there's definitely potential when you hear the two albums after it. I didn't care for HCDR for years and years, and still don't care for it that much, but it's decent because it's before COB totally changed styles. Anyways, this dude nailed the tone 100%.


----------



## NotDonVito

I forgot to mention his playing is spot on as well. Almost sounds like you're listening to an isolated track from the actual songs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> I forgot to mention his playing is spot on as well. Almost sounds like you're listening to an isolated track from the actual songs.


Agreed. I'd almost prefer he fuck up to be sure it's the patch he came up with rather than some iso tracks.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

https://www.instagram.com/p/BocVzz5h3sG/?taken-by=alexilaiho.official

New Album was done earlier this year but won't be out until March next year. Very disappointing but Nuclear Blast has to stay in business I guess. They've been making a lot of odd choices lately. I wasn't overly into the last two albums so expectations aren't high for this one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Fuck, I hate this "let's wait three to four years to release another album" strategy that record companies use. Never mind losing momentum because of it, I just hate waiting so long between releases because by the time a band has released a couple albums, you've probably already grown out of them in quite a few cases.


----------



## NotDonVito

Old news, but it's the only other snippet of the album. (@ 0:23)


----------



## Jarmake

My friend has 2 tickets to cob-show next month near me and I get to go for free... I am not interested in the new stuff, but I hope they play some good old stuff. (Something wild - hatebreeder - follow the reaper)


----------



## Manurack

Any Lamb of God fans here? If so, you'll get the humour in my post.

The first time I saw Children of Bodom, I had front row for them at the Shaw Conference Center in Edmonton, Alberta on April 10th, 2009. I'm a huge Lamb of God fan, I watched the Killadelphia DVD multiple times - Children of Bodom were featured on that DVD. Willie Adler of Lamb of God had a nickname for then Bodom guitarist, Roope Latvala. Willie called him "Dorito" and Roope didn't mind it.

Fast forward a couple years later to the day I caught COB on the 2009 No Fear Energy Tour. God Forbid opened the show, then Municipal Waste, As I Lay Dying, Children of Bodom then Lamb of God.
As I Lay Dying had just finished their set. 15 minutes later, Children of Bodom stormed onto the stage in full force.



I'm standing there in front row and loving the concert! But as soon as Roope Latvala came out, 10 feet away from me? I subconsciously yelled out "DORITOOOOO!" with the metal horns salute... He IMMEDIATELY jerked down and looked at me, laughed then rocked out for Bodom's one hour set 

I had been into COB for a couple of years now and seeing Alexi shred 10 feet away from me was insane!


----------



## NotDonVito

The first time I saw them was one that tour! At the The Tabernacle in Atlanta.


----------



## Kaura

Alexi "singing" over 80´s synth pop. Priceless.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Bodom played Oops I Did It Again as the only encore piece tonight, Jonna (above) provided the pleasant vocals 
According to Alexi that was the only time that song has ever been performed live.

Superb show btw, the best I've seen from them since 1999


----------



## guitaardvark

1b4n3z said:


> Bodom played Oops I Did It Again as the only encore piece tonight, Jonna (above) provided the pleasant vocals
> According to Alexi that was the only time that song has ever been performed live.
> 
> Superb show btw, the best I've seen from them since 1999



I remember being in the earlier years of high school and absolutely OBSESSED with COB and I absolutely hated that they never played this live. I just saw the video and a part of my soul has just been put at ease.


----------



## NotDonVito

They're playing a lot of off the wall songs on this tour. Banned From Heaven, If You Want Peace, and Shovel Knockout for example. They also played one the best songs from IWC, Suicide Bomber, but no one recorded it...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> They're playing a lot of off the wall songs on this tour. Banned From Heaven, If You Want Peace, and Shovel Knockout for example. They also played one the best songs from IWC, Suicide Bomber, but no one recorded it...


Lemme know when they cover Don't Stop Til You Get Enough live.


----------



## NotDonVito

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lemme know when they cover Don't Stop Til You Get Enough live.


Back at ya', one of my favorite covers they've done, got me into Scorpions past "Rock you like a Hurricane".

edit: lol just realized i'm retard


----------



## 1b4n3z

Apparently each band member gets to pick the set list in turn, which is a great idea IMO. Henkka's set list was quite old skool, right up my alley

Here's a pic of lake bodom live, just for fun


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> Back at ya', one of my favorite covers they've done, got me into Scorpions past "Rock you like a Hurricane".
> 
> edit: lol just realized i'm retard



I was referencing Jackson's Off the Wall album.


----------



## Jarmake

Just came home from cob (and lost society) gig. Five songs into the cob gig I just left the place. It was eay too boring for me. I was hoping for some good stuff from the three first albums, but as the first songs were sixpounder, trashed lost and strungout, are you dead yet and so on the game was over for me. If I had seen them 15 years earlier... That would have been a different story! 

And lost society... Well... Meh.

Really glad I didn't pay anything foe the ticket.


----------



## CreptorStatus

Jarmake said:


> Just came home from cob (and lost society) gig. Five songs into the cob gig I just left the place. It was eay too boring for me. I was hoping for some good stuff from the three first albums, but as the first songs were sixpounder, trashed lost and strungout, are you dead yet and so on the game was over for me. If I had seen them 15 years earlier... That would have been a different story!



..You probably should have stuck around. They have been playing alot of older stuff on this tour. Just the other night they played Hatebreeder in full (almost, no Wrath Within).


----------



## Jarmake

CreptorStatus said:


> ..You probably should have stuck around. They have been playing alot of older stuff on this tour. Just the other night they played Hatebreeder in full (almost, no Wrath Within).



Oh well... Maybe the time of listening to bodom for other reasons than nostalgia is over for me anyway. I was really pondering if I should just stay home before the gig and if that's not a sign of different times from my teenage bodom superfan years I don't know what is.

Sooooo many more interesting bands out there these days...


----------



## AdenM

I feel like Are You Dead Yet is almost an old school/classic album for them at this point. First and really only consistent album of their latter "thrash" phase IMO.


----------



## p0ke

They just released the track list for the new album, which is titled "Hexed", and Knuckleduster is indeed on there! They're also using their old logo on it, hopefully that means something


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Re-recording of knuckleduster is an interesting addition, the solo in it is awesome. The song titles are quite unusual too. I know we will never get albums like FTR again but I hope this is a departure from their current thrash sound and a return to their melodeath roots. If their new guitarist got to contribute then it has potential, I loved his work in Naildown.

Nearly 4 months until it's released. He wasn't exaggerating when he said he really pissed of nuclear blast.


----------



## Leviathus

Lookin' forward to it, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ArtDecade

Jarmake said:


> Just came home from cob (and lost society) gig. Five songs into the cob gig I just left the place. It was eay too boring for me.



*Here is what you missed:*
Sixpounder
Trashed, Lost & Strungout
Are You Dead Yet?
In Your Face
We're Not Gonna Fall (first time played live since 2010)
Silent Night, Bodom Night
Follow the Reaper
Needled 24/7
Lake Bodom
I Worship Chaos
Angels Don't Kill
Downfall
Hate Crew Deathroll
Hate Me!
Everytime I Die
I'm Shipping Up to Boston (Dropkick Murphys cover)



Jarmake said:


> I was hoping for some good stuff from the three first albums, but as the first songs were sixpounder, trashed lost and strungout, are you dead yet and so on the game was over for me.



Not really sure what you are upset about, because you had 6 songs from the first three albums and 14 from the first five albums. They aren't even playing new stuff. 

*Album Breakdown:*
Something Wild : *1 track*
Hatebreeder: *2 tracks*
Follow the Reaper: *3 tracks*
Hate Crew Deathroll: *4 tracks*
Are You Dead Yet: *4 tracks*
Blooddrunk: *Zero*
Relentless Reckless Forever:* Zero *
Halo of Blood: *Zero*
I Worship Chaos: *1 track*
Covers: *1 track*


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Yay, the nostalgia, heritage era of Children of Boredom begins.


----------



## ArtDecade

Waiting for Kiss fans to start demanding *Music From The Elder Live* tour!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ArtDecade said:


> Waiting for Kiss fans to start demanding *Music From The Elder Live* tour!


I'm a KISS fan and the only thing I'm demanding is that they go away.

Anyone remember the Monkey's Paw segment from one of the Treehouse of Horrors? "At first they were unique and interesting, but now they're just annoying. $45 bucks for this (holds up poorly designed, gaudy looking t shirt)!? What a rip off!"


----------



## ArtDecade

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm a KISS fan



Get outta town, Ace!


----------



## Dyingsea

Hate to be that guy but they honestly lost me after Hate Crew. Huge fan of the classic albums and before they got into their newer cliche' sound. Would love to see them throwback to the more melodic classical influences of old a bit and get back to the really memorable guitar parts. Those albums really set the stage for the Finnish metal sound.


----------



## Alberto7

I'm actually keeping an eye out for this new album. For once, I really like the song titles. No Bodom-related title though, which is kind of odd. Hell, even the cover art is pretty cool this time around.

Even if it's crap, at least we get another recording of Knuckleduster, and man do we need one. Knuckleduster has gotta be one of my favorites by them and one I can still stomach (as opposed to some years ago, these days I find a lot of their music rather... cringeworthy), but the original recording sounds like ass. Pumped they decided to re-record it and remix it!


----------



## Jarmake

ArtDecade said:


> *Here is what you missed:*
> Sixpounder
> Trashed, Lost & Strungout
> Are You Dead Yet?
> In Your Face
> We're Not Gonna Fall (first time played live since 2010)
> Silent Night, Bodom Night
> Follow the Reaper
> Needled 24/7
> Lake Bodom
> I Worship Chaos
> Angels Don't Kill
> Downfall
> Hate Crew Deathroll
> Hate Me!
> Everytime I Die
> I'm Shipping Up to Boston (Dropkick Murphys cover)
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure what you are upset about, because you had 6 songs from the first three albums and 14 from the first five albums. They aren't even playing new stuff.
> 
> *Album Breakdown:*
> Something Wild : *1 track*
> Hatebreeder: *2 tracks*
> Follow the Reaper: *3 tracks*
> Hate Crew Deathroll: *4 tracks*
> Are You Dead Yet: *4 tracks*
> Blooddrunk: *Zero*
> Relentless Reckless Forever:* Zero *
> Halo of Blood: *Zero*
> I Worship Chaos: *1 track*
> Covers: *1 track*



I am not upset. I don't like anything after follow the reaper, so should I stay for the whole gig to see six songs? Aren't I allowed to leave the gig if the gig isn't good (for me)? So, the question is... Why are you so upset that I didn't like it and left?

And to me anything after ftr is new bodom. They changed their style drastically after that.


----------



## ArtDecade

^ In 2017, they did the "20 Years Down And Dirty" tour where they performed nothing recorded after 2003. Did you want them to become a 90s nostalgia act permanently?


----------



## MFB

Jarmake said:


> And to me anything after ftr is new bodom. They changed their style drastically after that.



Follow the Reaper to Hate Crew Deathroll was a change up since they discovered drop tunings, but I feel like they at least put them to good use there - Sixpounder and Angels Don't Kill are standout songs from that album; but I don't think it was a "drastic" change in their sound, it wasn't as dark as the first three, not a huge deal since it's not like they were death metal or anything, but it was still very much a Bodom album.

I feel like there's a better case to be made dropping off post HCDR, when AYDY? was released, than after FTR came out


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Hate Crew introduced a lot of thrash elements and angrier lyrics, people say the band got more American sounding, apart from angels don't kill it doesn't have a lot of melodeath atmospheric moments where as follow the reaper was packed full start to finish. They keyboards are reduced too so it was definitely the changing point towards their current style, are you dead yet just went completely over to it, abandoning nearly all the neo-classical melodeath elements of the first three albums. 

They have been fairly consistent the last 5 albums with their sound so I don't expect to much of a departure from it. As long as Alexi has really put in the work writing I'll be happy, there are plenty of great songs from each but I don't feel any of those 5 are good albums.


----------



## p0ke

Hmm, a bunch of different opinions here about when their style changed too much. For me it was after AYDY?. I liked that album but since then they've been quite bland. Well, Halo of Blood was decent.


----------



## ArtDecade

To be honest, I don't really care when the style changed because I dig the music all the same.


----------



## Vyn

ArtDecade said:


> To be honest, I don't really care when the style changed because I dig the music all the same.



Pretty much this. Bodom are one of those bands that have had multiple styles and managed to make them all work AND still sound like themselves.


----------



## NotDonVito

I'm stoked. Hope the album is catchy and has a dark mysterious vibe like the album art. The only thing I'm worried about is Alexi talking about "progressive" riffing, cause that shit never works for the band. They did a lot of that weird riffing on Blooddrunk.

The old Bodom stuff floats around a specific set of notes, and I'd rather hear those arranged in a different way than any weird riffs.

More riffs like this. (1:09)


Less like this (entire song)


----------



## NotDonVito

This is the cheesiest melody I think they've ever wrote, but I really like it.  I think the song as a whole is pretty average though.


----------



## iamaom

Good album cover, okay guitars, horrible vocals.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Children of Boredom on autopilot: Now with more cheeseball melodies! I think it's time for them to hang it up.


----------



## NotDonVito

The cheeseball melody is what makes it good though. The verse and solo is residentsleeper man.


----------



## p0ke

I thought it was decent. Not exactly groundbreaking or anything but definitely not bad.


----------



## NotDonVito

double post


----------



## mastapimp

p0ke said:


> I thought it was decent. Not exactly groundbreaking or anything but definitely not bad.


It's a solid song in my opinion. I thought everything they did up through Are You Dead Yet was excellent, this reminds me more of their old fun stuff. I'll probably pick this one up when it comes out.


----------



## Kaura

Chorus reminds me of their old stuff. Rest of the song is kinda mediocre but overally definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

One of the best songs they've wrote in years. I love the major sounding melody, gives me stratovarius, sonata vibes. Tasty riffs and leads throughout that remind me of earlier albums.

The verse and chorus remind me of Imperanons 06 demo. Especially the vocals. Hyped for the full album!


----------



## p0ke

mastapimp said:


> I thought everything they did up through Are You Dead Yet was excellent



Yeah, so do I. I don't really care for the rest, apart from Halo of Blood. 

I really dug the riff that kicks in around 1:40 by the way.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Odd. I find nothing exciting about caricatures of early albums from any band, as it signals a lack of new ideas to me.

But if you guys are into it, then so be it.


----------



## MFB

Sounds like an older B-side that didn't get used, so while it's very much a Bodom track, it's not exactly grabbing me by the short and curly's. Maybe it's the vocals, or the guitar tone? But something about it is holding it back, even if just at the production level.


----------



## Leviathus

Solid Bodom tune, lookin' forward to the rest of the album.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## noise in my mind

I dig it. Sounds like happy hate breeder.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What we really need is a COB Christmas album. One that would rival that Twisted Sister Christmas album from like 10 years ago.


----------



## setsuna7

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What we really need is a COB Christmas album. One that would rival that Twisted Sister Christmas album from like 10 years ago.



Amen to that brother!!


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What we really need is a COB Christmas album. One that would rival that Twisted Sister Christmas album from like 10 years ago.



That'd be awesome


----------



## ArtDecade

Sounds like a mid-80s Lita Ford song - except it is Alexi that is kissing me deadly.


----------



## maliciousteve

What a boring f*cking song


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Love the song. Definitely getting Hate Crew Deathroll vibes. Especially at 2 minutes in with the Sixpounder-like groove going on.


----------



## Smoked Porter

It's got some cool riffage and I liked the vocal patterns, but on first listen I think it runs a little long. I like the first single a lot better. They do both have a Hate Crew feel, I have fairly high hopes for this album.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Not as good a song as Under the grass and clover but still better than most from recent albums. It's strange to see Alexi putting a lot of work into lyrics, he's always taken a laid back approach which is why they often aren't included in the booklets. Hyped for the album, it feels like a good return to form and they usually release the worst songs imo from the album recently.


----------



## NotDonVito

I also thought the song ran a little long for what it is, but overall good vibes from the harmonic riffing and keyboard layering.


----------



## Kaura

The new song is okay. But that's the problem. It's just okay. I can't remember the last time a CoB song put a smile on my face. I wonder how I would react to the new songs if I was 10-12 years old again.


----------



## Bdtunn

I dig it
First single kinda grew on me as well


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Love the song. Definitely getting Hate Crew Deathroll vibes. Especially at 2 minutes in with the Sixpounder-like groove going on.


ie, recycling riffs so that some segments go, "wow, HCDR elements." Only to forget a paint by numbers safe song in a couple months.

I'm not a fan of the trajectory COB has been taking the past year or so. Hang it up.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lorcan Ward said:


> Not as good a song as Under the grass and clover but still better than most from recent albums. It's strange to see Alexi putting a lot of work into lyrics, he's always taken a laid back approach which is why they often aren't included in the booklets. Hyped for the album, it feels like a good return to form and they usually release the worst songs imo from the album recently.


"Return to form" = challenge me as a listener with something new to offer? Ew, no, please recycle riffs to stroke my nostalgia boner.


----------



## gnoll

I think that song has some good riffing but it kinda feels unfinished. The keyboards seemed very quiet in the mix and didn't really add much musically imo. I would have tried to put them to better use. Also I didn't like the middle section or the solos, they all felt boring and uninspired. It feels like they came up with some good riffs and then got lazy and said ok, how can we get a song out of this in the easiest possible way?

But I haven't really listened to much after Hatebreeder from this band, so maybe this is just how they do things these days. Either way it feels very uninspired in comparison.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I have to say that the last Children of Bodom album that really made me happy was Are You Dead Yet? That's not me saying the rest are bad, just that... well I'm not 15 anymore and I think that if I were a bit younger and hadn't heard Children of Bodom before I could possibly get into it, but not as it stands.


----------



## possumkiller

So is the Korn on the CoB tour not happening?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gnoll said:


> I think that song has some good riffing but it kinda feels unfinished. The keyboards seemed very quiet in the mix and didn't really add much musically imo. I would have tried to put them to better use. Also I didn't like the middle section or the solos, they all felt boring and uninspired. It feels like they came up with some good riffs and then got lazy and said ok, how can we get a song out of this in the easiest possible way?
> 
> But I haven't really listened to much after Hatebreeder from this band, so maybe this is just how they do things these days. Either way it feels very uninspired in comparison.


What do you expect from Alexi's Nostalgia of Boredom routine? Inspired solos? Interesting musical additions from the keyboards? Anything but recycled "similar to..." riffs? That's not what a nostalgia band does.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

PunkBillCarson said:


> I have to say that the last Children of Bodom album that really made me happy was Are You Dead Yet? That's not me saying the rest are bad, just that... well I'm not 15 anymore and I think that if I were a bit younger and hadn't heard Children of Bodom before I could possibly get into it, but not as it stands.


Frankly, the only album I thought was terrible was Bloodrunk. I think HCDR is overrated beyond belief, and liked the last couple albums because they were trying to break new ground. I must thank the "fans" for begging for a "return to form" so we can have this boring slab of dog shit.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Myself, I like Hate Crew Death Roll. That said, the album that I love the most is Follow the Reaper, followed by Hatebreeder. Those are the essential COB albums for me. My friend messaged me and told me that Children of Bodom were going old school again and I got excited because here I am thinking FTR and Hatebreeder and then I hear it, and I messaged him and told him "you were talking about HCDR weren't you?" So yeah, I feel like this has been done before and in a much better way.


----------



## Boris_VTR

First song got me excited for COB again after many years.


----------



## NotDonVito

I mean I kind of agree with Ace in someways. Halo of Blood was an obvious nostalgia kind of album, and I barely listen to it anymore. But that was more to do with the fact that it was lazily done.


This song has a little bit of 90's folky melodeath vibe to it, but it's really boring and straight forward. The concept is there, but the execution isn't. I feel that way somewhat with the new song as well. It's got some great riffs and ideas, I just wish they'd go all the way with it and give us some more interesting solos and maybe less dissonant riffage.

The problem with COB progressing and growing as a band is that it kind of failed for them.


I know this song is popular because of guitar hero, but this is an example of a bad song to me. It has no stable idea that glues it together. Just a fast drum beat with like 8 riffs stringed together to make a "song".

This song needs to be built around the first 1 and a half minutes of riffs. The best songs in any genre are typically built around a core melody and idea. I know in metal you have these technical death metal bands and shit that write total riff salad albums, and that's cool to fans of that sort of layering.. but COB is not one of those bands.


----------



## Leviathus

Really dig the new track!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> I mean I kind of agree with Ace in someways. Halo of Blood was an obvious nostalgia kind of album, and I barely listen to it anymore. But that was more to do with the fact that it was lazily done.


I liked the "ew, totally awful non-COB albums!" releases because they seemed to, oh I dunno, have something new to say. The last year or so has been, "Hey, here's our total nostalgia act setlist! Here's our totally return to form nostalgia act album!" Time to hang it up, Alexi. Go do hair product commercials for the Finns, dude.

The bigger issue than even settling into "nostalgia act" mode is focusing on an album where, for whatever reason, people jack off over even though it's "where the problems" they point out in later albums started. I don't find it that enjoyable at all. I wore two copies each of FTR and Hatebreeder the fuck out. Something Wild was even kick ass and got quite a workout. HCDR and Blooddrunk are -- ahem -- "Bodom" of the barrel for me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Relentless, Reckless Forever is the only album I really dug since AYDY mostly cause of the first 5 songs. I could never get into Halo of Blood but I'll go back and give it another listen. I worship Chaos was an odd album, the songwriting was a bit poor, Morrigan is a great tack and All for nothing was refreshing for Bodom with a killer solo showing Alexi still has it. They tend to release one of the worst songs IMO when they are promoting a new album so it's best to wait until the album is out.


----------



## I Voyager

“Under Grass and Clover” is my favorite Bodom track in over a decade. Real cool song.


----------



## Mathemagician

Idk, the new track I heard today reminded me of “HCDRxFTR” basically and I’m ok with that. The last several albums have just been boring AF to me.

It’s like a thrash band can add stuff and change over time but eventually they have to decide if they are commiting to changing a lot or not. I’m liking what I’m hearing.

But then again Follow the Reaper was THE album for me for many years.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"I have no idea how or why it came back" -- uh because people whined on the internet about the last three albums, so in comes the Nostalgia train, chooo choooo! All aboard!


----------



## NotDonVito

I was watching this last night too. Weird to see Kimberly playing keyboards instead of Janne.

Towards Dead End and The Nail sounds particularly awesome here. The old live Lake Bodom solo is amazing too, there's a few other videos of Alexi playing it this way.


----------



## works0fheart




----------



## NotDonVito

I learned how to use a VPN last night trying to listen to that song on YT. I like the verse a lot and the riff after the solo, but idk about the rock n roll chorus and the drunk keyboard solo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Self parody and self plagiarism at this point.


----------



## Leviathus

music video is kinda strange but rockin' tune!


----------



## Jarmake

Well, it's better than anything they've put out since 2003 imo...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jarmake said:


> Well, it's better than anything they've put out since 2003 imo...


A recycled parody is better than anything since an overrated boring album like HCDR? Wow. Sorry, I prefer the last three albums where they actually had the balls to change things up. That's a band, not a crappy nostalgia act.


----------



## Jarmake

Spaced Out Ace said:


> A recycled parody is better than anything since an overrated boring album like HCDR? Wow. Sorry, I prefer the last three albums where they actually had the balls to change things up. That's a band, not a crappy nostalgia act.



Yep. I don't like this new one either, but it's far better than the shitshow that's been bodom since HCDR. Which is very boring indeed. The first three are the best for me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It feels so long since this album was announced, they really got shafted on the release date but at least its finally out next week.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jarmake said:


> Yep. I don't like this new one either, but it's far better than the shitshow that's been bodom since HCDR. Which is very boring indeed. The first three are the best for me.


I disagree. I liked Halo, AYDY, and Chaos. RRF is good too.


----------



## Jarmake

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I disagree. I liked Halo, AYDY, and Chaos. RRF is good too.



Good for you.


----------



## ilovefinnish

I like COB, and will go see them live whenever I can.
Simple as that.


----------



## Vyn

Hexed as dropped. First impressions:
- 'This Road' should be a 3min-3min 30s song. A lot of the riffs go for just one or two repeats too many
- Loving the Neo-classical vibes.
- That intro to Hecate's Nightmare is creepy and cheesy, love it.

It's definitely an interesting album that goes a lot of different places. See how it sinks in after a few spins.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Semi-on topic

But uh

Daniel needs a sig model NOW


----------



## NotDonVito

I think the Arrow shape works better with reverse headstock, but still cool. Really digging the album, especially Glass Houses and Kick in the Spleen. \m/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Is Alexi still using the ABX and EMG HZ H2?


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Semi-on topic
> 
> But uh
> 
> Daniel needs a sig model NOW



Is that a Telecaster single coil in neck position or wtf.


----------



## Seabeast2000

OMG, why isn't there a Mustainiac sig?


----------



## p0ke

Just gave the new album a couple of spins and ... well... afterwards, I feel like I could've just listened to my own tinnitus instead. I mean, I kinda enjoyed it as I was listening to it, but nothing stuck out in any way. Nothing was really bad nor really good, it was just flat out mediocre.

Edit: Oh and to avoid misunderstandings: I don't enjoy my tinnitus  I meant that the CoB album has about as many catchy hooks as it. Now I'm listening to the new Mustan Kuun Lapset album (which was also released today), and after half a song, this already beat Hexed by a mile or two in terms of getting stuck in my head.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> Is that a Telecaster single coil in neck position or wtf.


Sustainiac sustainer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> Is that a Telecaster single coil in neck position or wtf.


Sustainiac sustainer


----------



## Metropolis

There are couple of good songs and some great moments, but as a whole new album is somewhat mediocre and sounds tired, it lacks passion that made old Bodom days so good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Which is the problem with nostalgia act albums trying to "relive" their glory years. Enjoy.


----------



## NoodleFace

You can't really be too surprised with COB.


----------



## works0fheart

Just listening to it for what it is and not comparing it to the old albums, I think it's pretty good. It's still pretty good all around. There's never going to be anything they release that's as good as the first 3 albums but this still isn't bad in general. I like it and that's more than I can say for any album since Are You Dead Yet?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

works0fheart said:


> Just listening to it for what it is and not comparing it to the old albums, I think it's pretty good. It's still pretty good all around. There's never going to be anything they release that's as good as the first 3 albums but this still isn't bad in general. I like it and that's more than I can say for any album since Are You Dead Yet?


Hm... you think Something Wild was good? Interesting, don't hear a lot of praise for it. Not sure why.


----------



## works0fheart

I mean, the lyrics on it are downright stupid but I think it's for sure a good album. I like every track on it actually. The Nail has a great solo, so does Touch Like Angel of Death, Lake Bodom and the two Red Light in my Eyes songs are cool. Idk. It has a different feel than Hatebreeder and FTR, but it's still got some really neat solos and melodies.


----------



## guitaardvark

The only reason I was remotely excited for this album was to hear Knuckleduster with good production, but the new lyrics killed it for me entirely.


----------



## neurosis

I wonder why this album is getting slammed left and right. I just saw a review on Banger and thought it got shafted. Especially considering both In Flames and Bring Me The Horizon got higher marks. I know reviews can be all over the places and different reviewers have different taste, etc... for what it's worth and what I search in a Bodom album it was really nice. I would give it above a 3.5 on a 5 scale for sure.

It has parts that are catchy, it has the typical yell at the stage verses for live shows, catchy riffs here and there and the mix of party vs creepy that is a signature to the band–which I felt had been missing at times, especially on Halo. I don't need them to redo the first three albums. In my mind those are perfect records. I am also not expecting them to improve the musicianship–this shit is still fireworks compared to a lot of stuff out there. It became a different band on Hatecrew and especially after but there always were brilliant moments throughout. 

I am sure the band gets the fire because of the status they have attained. But I am not goin g to attack them for being formulaic or whatever. Especially not when the forums works. There is a good mix of all eras on this album IMO. Good for them and good for me


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

For me, it comes down to recycled riffs that are a tell tale sign of your typical nostalgia act. Perhaps Banger is similar.


----------



## NoodleFace

I don't even know if it 's recycled, the songs are just boring and uninspired. It sounds like a band cashing checks


----------



## feilong29

My opinion doesn't matter, but I really enjoyed this album. It's the first one in a long time that I actually liked everyone, sans Knuckleduster Remix...not sure what the hell that was lol, but the original was just fine as it is. The only album that I wasn't entirely fond of was Halo of Blood, and I definitely dig any song on Hexed more than the new In Flames single. To me, it's a culmination of their varied styles over their entire career; doesn't help that Alexi/COB got me into Melodic Death Metal to begin with, so I can find something in every album to appreciate. But why was everyone wanting a Knuckleduster rehash?


----------



## p0ke

Interestingly I've sort of started to get into this album now. I gave it a few spins when it came out and thought it felt like a collection of filler material, but then the main riff of Platitudes... started playing in my head, and I realized it has a pretty nice vibe to it, and because of that I ended up listening to the whole album a bunch more.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Finally listening to it, Under the Grass and Clover is one of my fav songs by them now so I had really high expectations for this album, its a lot better than the last 2 but I doubt I'd listen to some of these songs more than a handful of times.


----------



## mastapimp

I'd give it a 7/10. The best songs were already released weeks before the album. Enjoying this one about as much as Blooddrunk.


----------



## guitaardvark

Sorry for digging up an old topic, but did they ever fully explain why Roope got kicked out? I remember them saying that he wasn't putting in the effort, but as far as I know, Alexi has always done basically all of the writing, and most of their rhythm parts are pretty easy. If anything, Alexi was really sloppy for a long time until recently, but I never noticed Roope colossally fucking anything up.


----------



## Metropolis

guitaardvark said:


> Sorry for digging up an old topic, but did they ever fully explain why Roope got kicked out? I remember them saying that he wasn't putting in the effort, but as far as I know, Alexi has always done basically all of the writing, and most of their rhythm parts are pretty easy. If anything, Alexi was really sloppy for a long time until recently, but I never noticed Roope colossally fucking anything up.



I guess Roope did have problems with touring life, being in a band that does it constantly and other members were just not feeling it. Which led to him being improper band member. Some say he had also problems with drinking which also affected, but I don't know. I always think to see him somewhere in here, because I've lived in the same area almost my whole life. It's sad because he didn't touch his guitars in two years after that.

One way or another, I think the band really made a dick move. They played a secret show a day after firing him with replacing guitarist Antti Wirman, and started recording a new album. Alexi played all Roope's parts and he was afterwards replaced by Daniel. In the end COB has always been a band of Alexi and Janne, so that's it.

In first message of this thread there is a link to big interview made by finnish national news in 2017, obviously in finnish, and in fifth message you can find an english translation for the part which is about him being kicked out from COB.
http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/roopes-interview.1151084/


----------



## Vyn

Metropolis said:


> I guess Roope did have problems with touring life, being in a band that does it constantly and other members were just not feeling it. Which led to him being improper band member. Some say he had also problems with drinking which also affected, but I don't know. I always think to see him somewhere in here, because I've lived in the same area almost my whole life. It's sad because he didn't touch his guitars in two years after that.
> 
> One way or another, I think the band really made a dick move. They played a secret show a day after firing him with replacing guitarist Antti Wirman, and started recording a new album. Alexi played all Roope's parts and he was afterwards replaced by Daniel. In the end COB has always been a band of Alexi and Janne, so that's it.
> 
> In first message of this thread there is a link to big interview made by finnish national news in 2017, obviously in finnish, and in fifth message you can find an english translation for the part which is about him being kicked out from COB.
> http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/roopes-interview.1151084/



Was about to say, firing Roopa for drinking is fucking rich coming from Alexi whose drinking issues are well documented.


----------



## Metropolis

Vyn said:


> Was about to say, firing Roopa for drinking is fucking rich coming from Alexi whose drinking issues are well documented.



Other members were striving off from it in those years and Alexi got a stomach ulcer at some point, but yeah. Alexi broke his wrist two times in mid 00's while doing stupid things under influence of alcohol, if I remember it correctly. Nowadays he doesn't drink when touring.


----------



## Vyn

Metropolis said:


> Other members were striving off from it in those years and Alexi got a stomach ulcer at some point, but yeah. Alexi broke his wrist two times in mid 00's while doing stupid things under influence of alcohol, if I remember it correctly. Nowadays he doesn't drink when touring.



I can't remember which documentary for which album it was but they were on it all the time, especially Alexi.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just now getting around to Hexed (I bought the last two day of, if not pre-ordered) and it just sorta exists. Treading water and retreading ideas.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Releasing an album to have a reason to release a song. Hexed is the only song I moderately like so far. The rest of this stuff is Children of Bodom by numbers.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> One way or another, I think the band really made a dick move.



Agreed, it seems like that. But then again the band didn't elaborate on why he was canned, so we only have his explanation. I guess since he's a fair bit older, his hangovers started to get too bad or something  But yeah, hopefully he starts a new project at some point. Or he could just get the guys together and do a new Stone-album.


----------



## Alex79

Metropolis said:


> Other members were striving off from it in those years and Alexi got a stomach ulcer at some point, but yeah. Alexi broke his wrist two times in mid 00's while doing stupid things under influence of alcohol, if I remember it correctly. Nowadays he doesn't drink when touring.



It is probably a matter kind of along the lines that an recovering alcoholic cannot be arond an "active" alcoholic, but that the band didn't want to put it this way in the official statement.


----------



## Mprinsje

p0ke said:


> Agreed, it seems like that. But then again the band didn't elaborate on why he was canned, so we only have his explanation. I guess since he's a fair bit older, his hangovers started to get too bad or something  But yeah, hopefully he starts a new project at some point. Or he could just get the guys together and do a new Stone-album.



I really hope Stone will continue in a more serious way now, but that's probably not happening. No Anaesthesia is one of my fav thrash records ever


----------



## Mathemagician

Lorcan Ward said:


> Finally listening to it, Under the Grass and Clover is one of my fav songs by them now so I had really high expectations for this album, its a lot better than the last 2 but I doubt I'd listen to some of these songs more than a handful of times.



People have been commenting on YouTube videos to watch songs at 1.25 speed and I noticed it for this song so I tried it. It was straight up FTR era, lol.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That's a great idea!! I thought some of them were a little slower than they should be.


----------



## I Voyager

It could be because I really haven't been paying attention the last few records, but I think Hexed is the best thing they've done in a whiiiile. Real fun record.


----------



## works0fheart

I think that's what it is for me as well. I lost interest somewhere around Blooddrunk and just kind of never came back to them. During that time the band became, to me, what sounded too Americanized (I think from getting exposure over here around the time of HCDR or Are You Dead Yet? and touring with bands like Lamb of God, who are, with no disrespect intended, not as interesting of a band) and their live performances started becoming more and more shitty. There was a couple of years that Alexi became super sloppy live and with mediocre music going hand in hand with half-assed live shows I lost interest in what was once a favorite band of mine. It seemed they were having an identity crisis and Alexi was almost ashamed of the cheesy power-metal/neo-classical type of sound that they'd perfected and wanted to head in a more traditional route. I think they lost a lot of fans during that whole run really starting with HCDR/AYDY and never really recovered from it and it seems in the last few years they've started to slowly realize that more and more. 

I think this record is evidence that they're actively trying to go back in the right direction, but they still aren't there yet completely. Honestly, that's fine though because for what it's worth, I went into this record with no expectations other than just hearing it as a new album and not specifically a "Children of Bodom who wrote Hatebreeder" album (if that makes sense) and I can at least say it's got some neat melodies and ideas here and there.

I see a lot of this attitude from people that get too hung up on bands staying the same from record to record and it's just setting yourself up for disappointment. Not to say that there aren't some bands who've managed to improve over the course of releases (Kalmah comes to mind even though They Will Return is still my favorite album by them) but to expect that from every band just isn't realistic.

TL;DR - Just listen to this album for what it is and try not compare it to the old stuff too much.


----------



## NotDonVito

Some of you may have heard this pre-Hatebreeder TDE already, but the reason I am posting it, is that I am beginning to wonder who wrote the main/intro melody as of late. 99% sure it was Alexi's idea, just sounds like the type of notes he was into around this time, but the song that Towards Dead End is based off (Homeland II) has dual writing credits with Laiho and Pirisjoki, the band's original keyboard player. What I'm thinking is that Alexi wrote the song for the most part, but the idea to make it an ambient acoustic track with the keyboards layered underneath came from Pirisjoki, if that makes any sense. It's also one of the band's few songs with shared writing credits, the only other examples being Bastards of Bodom and Lobodomy where Kim Goss helped with the lyrics or some shit. Their first 2 demos also had shared writing credits, specifically for the lyrics.


----------



## NotDonVito

Enjoy Alexi 'Wildchild" Laiho shopping at Ikea.


----------



## p0ke

NotDonVito said:


> Their first 2 demos



Wow, I would've never thought those demos were recorded at Astia Studio  Which is one of the most famous recording studios in Finland these days. And I guess the only one that does analog recording, on tape, these days. It's grown "a bit" since that shitty quality


----------



## NotDonVito

I’m just going to leave this here. 


What a rare fucking treat this is, or at least I’ve never seen it before.

Also I thought this was cool, (@ 1:00). Apparently Chuck was into Something Wild back in the day!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lmfao. The mention of Thor is hilarious because I'm watching Zombie Nightmare.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It's awesome to see them playing Sinergy material. They look so young there.

Cool that Chuck still checked out new metal bands that late in his career. A lot of guys say they are kind of burnt out by then and don't keep up with anything knew anymore. No surprise Bodom's blend of power and death metal caught his attention. It was such a new style at the time.


----------



## NotDonVito

Another cool old clinic video featuring Marco before he was in Nightwish.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> Another cool old clinic video featuring Marco before he was in Nightwish.




I think Roope said before the song something like; "Okay, so this is a mega secret song..." and Marco continues "it has my riff, Alexi's verse, Kimi's (whoever that is) chorus and Roope's _piece". _So I think that's just something they wrote for the occasion or for some side project that never happened.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> I think Roope said before the song something like; "Okay, so this is a mega secret song..." and Marco continues "it has my riff, Alexi's verse, Kimi's (whoever that is) chorus and Roope's _piece". _So I think that's just something they wrote for the occasion or for some side project that never happened.


Kim was married to Alexi, I think. The tattoo ring on his finger...


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Kim was married to Alexi, I think. The tattoo ring on his finger...



Ah, the good old hambeast.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> I think Roope said before the song something like; "Okay, so this is a mega secret song..." and Marco continues "it has my riff, Alexi's verse, Kimi's (whoever that is) chorus and Roope's _piece". _So I think that's just something they wrote for the occasion or for some side project that never happened.


Actually I think it was Sinergy - Suicide by my Side, which wasn’t out yet. edit: nvm SbmS was out when this was recorded, so maybe an unfinished song from the 4th album?? I still think it sounds similar to SbmS.


----------



## p0ke

Omg, didn't exactly see this coming:
https://www.cobhc.com/news/a-chapter-called-children-of-bodom

tdlr -> everyone except Alexi and Daniel quit the band, and that's it, game over.



Kaura said:


> I think Roope said before the song something like; "Okay, so this is a mega secret song..." and Marco continues "it has my riff, Alexi's verse, Kimi's (whoever that is) chorus and Roope's _piece". _So I think that's just something they wrote for the occasion or for some side project that never happened.



That was cut a little bit strangely, I think he meant that the classical stuff should be a secret. And that song, I think it's _Violated _by Sinergy.


----------



## setsuna7

p0ke said:


> Omg, didn't exactly see this coming:
> https://www.cobhc.com/news/a-chapter-called-children-of-bodom
> 
> tdlr -> everyone except Alexi and Daniel quit the band, and that's it, game over.
> 
> 
> 
> That was cut a little bit strangely, I think he meant that the classical stuff should be a secret. And that song, I think it's _Violated _by Sinergy.



Well Bodom has always been Alexi( & Janne), now that everybody has quit, I hope Alexi will let Daniel co-write some shit together, cause without Janne, it'll probably suck.. but I still have hope that, they,Alexi & Daniel can push forward positively and release another heavy ass album!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Keeping 4/5ths of a lineup together for 26 years, 10 albums and countless tours. is an incredible achievement. I’m surprised nobody else had left with all the problems this band has had over the years. 

They just announced the hate crew show so Alexi and management had no idea. All three quiting at once shows they couldn’t come to an agreement. Wether they quit or got fired it’s sad to see them go. Even if Alexi was the main songwriter and in charge of the band direction all 3 really had there own recognisable input and sound across all the albums.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> They just announced the hate crew show so Alexi and management had no idea. All three quiting at once shows they couldn’t come to an agreement. Wether they quit or got fired it’s sad to see them go. Even if Alexi was the main songwriter and in charge of the band direction all 3 really had there own recognisable input and sound across all the albums.



Yeah, it's really weird. I was under the impression that all the guys were basically best pals, so something quite radical must've happened - otherwise they would've at least played all the planned shows...


----------



## Kaura

Wow, I heard some rumors couple of months ago that some big stuff was happening in the CoB camp but I wasn't excepting this. The tickets for the "final" show come on sale next Monday. I really want to to go despite having seen them couple of times already. Even if they say that Alexi and Daniel are going to continue, I kinda doubt it...


----------



## NotDonVito

Damn that's interesting. Who knows what happened, but it seemed to me Jaska(who has kids) and Henkka haven't been excited or invested in a long time, although I'm surprised about Janne leaving too. Maybe COB doesn't pay the bills as well between the 5 of them anymore.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Maybe they got frustrated because Alexi is writing boring music lately and they are not allowed to have any input so they ended up playing boring songs night after night.

There is hope to get Roope on board and new singer and they are ready to go. I'm talking about Jaska, Henkka and Janne + Roope.


----------



## Ozzfest

I dont know much about their lineup history and drama, but I've been a huge fan of their music for a few years now, and I am sad to read this news.


----------



## Metropolis

Boris_VTR said:


> Maybe they got frustrated because Alexi is writing boring music lately and they are not allowed to have any input so they ended up playing boring songs night after night.
> 
> There is hope to get Roope on board and new singer and they are ready to go. I'm talking about Jaska, Henkka and Janne + Roope.



My guess is that Alexi has rights for their name, and Children Of Bodom = Alexi. Another possible guess is that rest of the band just got fed up with him and his music and just decided to move on.



Ozzfest said:


> I dont know much about their lineup history and drama, but I've been a huge fan of their music for a few years now, and I am sad to read this news.



There was very little lineup changes, they had Roope in second guitarist's role after Alexander Kuoppala. Then Daniel joined after Roope being kicked out in 2015. Rest of the band has been together since something like 1996. It's a sad day for finnish metal indeed, end of an era.


----------



## Leviathus

Guess the Children finally grew up and apart. Sad news but it's probably about time, Bodom's been pretty stagnant this decade. Wished they would've expanded their horizons musically/creatively, the evolution of their sound pretty much halted after Blooddrunk imo. 

End of an era for sure, wishing the grown ups of Bodom good luck in their future endeavors.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Children of Bodom have been very solid with their lineup. Comparing them to other bands like Stratovarius, their founder Timo Tolkki quit, Nightwish who are on their third singer, Soilwork's main guitar players quit years ago, Arch enemy are on their third singer and Christopher left them years ago. 

Four founding members of a band staying together for 10 albums and 22-26? years is incredible. If they had left one at a time over the last few years it wouldn't be such a big deal but it must have been something major for all 3 to leave or be kicked out. For such a heavily touring band that has had its fair share of internal problems its crazy they held together for so long.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Metropolis said:


> My guess is that Alexi has rights for their name, and Children Of Bodom = Alexi. Another possible guess is that rest of the band just got fed up with him and his music and just decided to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> There was very little lineup changes, they had Roope in second guitarist's role after Alexander Kuoppala. Then Daniel joined after Roope being kicked out in 2015. Rest of the band has been together since something like 1996. It's a sad day for finnish metal indeed, end of an era.



I never understand this. Why would band give rights to name to only one person. anyhow, since their music have become blah, there is hope for rest of the guys to come with something cool.


----------



## Metropolis

Boris_VTR said:


> I never understand this. Why would band give rights to name to only one person. anyhow, since their music have become blah, there is hope for rest of the guys to come with something cool.



I don't know if it's certainly true, though probably it is. But he has written all the songs with Janne since the beginning, so it's very straight forward then. Alexi is a composer, makes most of the arrangements, and has written most of the lyrics, takes on for two or even three instruments on records, so he has the biggest part.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Metropolis said:


> I don't know if it's certainly true, though probably it is. But he has written all the songs with Janne since the beginning, so it's very straight forward then. Alexi is a composer, makes most of the arrangements, and has written most of the lyrics, takes on for two or even three instruments on records, so he has the biggest part.


I still believe that while Alexi did apparently write all the music, COB unique sound is still enhanced by rhytm section and magnified with keyboards. I doubt Alexi wrote those parts.
It appears that he is same as Rob Flynn. He is center of universe and nobody should have any input. Sadly, music is no where near as good or interesting as first 4 albums. Good song here or there, but nothing really fantastic.


----------



## aesthyrian

Can't wait for the new band "Children from Bodom" consisting of the three members that quit with Roope and Alexander on guitars.


----------



## Blytheryn

aesthyrian said:


> Can't wait for the new band "Children from Bodom" consisting of the three members that quit with Roope and Alexander on guitars.



Now this I would love to see. I fucking miss Latvala, man.


----------



## NotDonVito

I think Henkka and Jaska will leave music, at least on large touring scale. Jane might do Warmen again, but even that was a passion project.

Alexi and Daniel should start a new band and keep the integrity of the CoB name, but somehow doubt that is gonna happen. Daniel is a great guitar player, and I would be interested in seeing him and Alexi collaborate closer. Also Hexed was a good album if you ask me, so I don’t think Alexi has lost the drive to play, but touring night after night and playing Downfall for 20 years with the same people I think killed the enthusiasm everyone used to have.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Cool, now here's the point in the story where Alexi is painted as a piece of shit and we all hate on him. Yawn.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Boris_VTR said:


> Maybe they got frustrated because Alexi is writing boring music lately and they are not allowed to have any input so they ended up playing boring songs night after night.
> 
> There is hope to get Roope on board and new singer and they are ready to go. I'm talking about Jaska, Henkka and Janne + Roope.


Weren't they playing mostly nostalgia tracks for the set list?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> Guess the Children finally grew up and apart. Sad news but it's probably about time, Bodom's been pretty stagnant this decade. Wished they would've expanded their horizons musically/creatively, the evolution of their sound pretty much halted after Blooddrunk imo.
> 
> End of an era for sure, wishing the grown ups of Bodom good luck in their future endeavors.


Stagnant? They tried doing new shit, people whined for more HCDR rejects, and got it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

aesthyrian said:


> Can't wait for the new band "Children from Bodom" consisting of the three members that quit with Roope and Alexander on guitars.


That'll do as good as Billion Dollar Babies or whatever the Alice Cooper band sans Vincent was called. I don't have hope that some seem to that guys who mostly wrote nothing for the band will come out with anything of note, but I could always be wrong.


----------



## Leviathus

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Stagnant? They tried doing new shit, people whined for more HCDR rejects, and got it.


Hey, do you like Gibson?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> Hey, do you like Gibson?


As in the guitar brand? Not sure what that has to do with anything.


----------



## Ozzfest

Spaced Out Ace said:


> As in the guitar brand? Not sure what that has to do with anything.


People whine when Gibson tries new things...I got that quite easily.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ozzfest said:


> People whine when Gibson tries new things...I got that quite easily.


Ah. I rather liked that COB was moving on from AYDY type stuff. I was not fond of HCDR rejects filling up an album, whereas some seemed to either have been asking for such and not wanting it or got it and liked it.


----------



## Ozzfest

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah. I rather liked that COB was moving on from AYDY type stuff. I was not fond of HCDR rejects filling up an album, whereas some seemed to either have been asking for such and not wanting it or got it and liked it.


That's giving those in between albums the benefit of the doubt. Halo of Blood sounded fresh and held it's own merits whereas everything in between was just uninspired sounding.....I would take some actual HCDR B-sides over those albums in between.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ozzfest said:


> That's giving those in between albums the benefit of the doubt. Halo of Blood sounded fresh and held it's own merits whereas everything in between was just uninspired sounding.....I would take some actual HCDR B-sides over those albums in between.


The only albums I can do without are Bloodrunk and HCDR. Not a fan of either. By the way, I feel that last album of HCDR B sides to be just as uninspired as Bloodrunk if not more so.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I just couldn’t get into halo of blood. It’s probably my least favourite album out of all of them but a lot of fans really enjoyed that one and then didn’t like relentless reckless forever which I really liked.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lorcan Ward said:


> I just couldn’t get into halo of blood. It’s probably my least favourite album out of all of them but a lot of fans really enjoyed that one and then didn’t like relentless reckless forever which I really liked.


I like both for different reasons. Hexed on the other hand was not worth buying. One and done with that shit.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I dig a few tracks of Hexed but liked more off I worship chaos. I’d consider hexed the better album though. Everyone has a Bodom album which doesn’t do it for them, there’s no real pattern to it. 

As much as the band can go on with just Alexi since he wrote 90%+ of the music it will still miss the unmistakable sound of Jaska’s grove and tone along with Jannes signature sounds and style. I don’t see a new album for a long time, just touring and a lengthy hiatus.


----------



## Blytheryn

Lorcan Ward said:


> I dig a few tracks of Hexed but liked more off I worship chaos. I’d consider hexed the better album though. Everyone has a Bodom album which doesn’t do it for them, there’s no real pattern to it.
> 
> As much as the band can go on with just Alexi since he wrote 90%+ of the music it will still miss the unmistakable sound of Jaska’s grove and tone along with Jannes signature sounds and style. I don’t see a new album for a long time, just touring and a lengthy hiatus.



Maybe this will see Alexi dive more into his interests in 80’s rock. I mean he’s got the Local Band.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I would be a hog in heaven if he went more 80s now as a result.


----------



## Blytheryn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I would be a hog in heaven if he went more 80s now as a result.



Same. Get an amazing vocalist and just bang out 80’s action montage music.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Blytheryn said:


> Same. Get an amazing vocalist and just bang out 80’s action montage music.


NSF (Norway, Sweden, Finland) seem to be keeping hair metal alive anyhow. Alexi could do it well, I think.


----------



## Blytheryn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> NSF (Norway, Sweden, Finland) seem to be keeping hair metal alive anyhow. Alexi could do it well, I think.



Have you seen this?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Will check out later. Anyone know Santa Cruz or that band Casey Jones was in?


----------



## Blytheryn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Will check out later. Anyone know Santa Cruz or that band Casey Jones was in?



They’re great.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Blytheryn said:


> They’re great.


Who is? Local Band, Santa Cruz, or the group Casey Jones used to be in? Whatever happened to him anyways...


----------



## aesthyrian

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That'll do as good as Billion Dollar Babies or whatever the Alice Cooper band sans Vincent was called. I don't have hope that some seem to that guys who mostly wrote nothing for the band will come out with anything of note, but I could always be wrong.



My comment was meant mostly as a joke, but clearly you are ignorant to the "Warmen" project.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'd be willing to bet COB netted more cash than Warmen.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Janne did hint at a new Warman album!


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> My guess is that Alexi has rights for their name, and Children Of Bodom = Alexi.



Actually it was just in the news that "the rest of the band" have acquired rights to the name. Very interesting...


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> Actually it was just in the news that "the rest of the band" have acquired rights to the name. Very interesting...



That is unexpected... and pointless without Alexi. It might be over under the name of Children Of Bodom.

Oh my, Janne, Jaska and Henkka really made a dick move. Company owned by them requisited name Children Of Bodom in 28th of june this year, and AA & Sewira Consulting got the patent since 1st october.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Metropolis said:


> Oh my, Janne, Jaska and Henkka really made a dick move. Company owned by them requisited name Children Of Bodom in 28th of june this year, and AA & Sewira Consulting got the patent since 1st october.



So this is a legal dispute?

If rhapsody can continue under like 5 different names with multiple band members taking the name then we could see 2 different Children Of Bodom lol


----------



## Metropolis

Lorcan Ward said:


> So this is a legal dispute?
> 
> If rhapsody can continue under like 5 different names with multiple band members taking the name then we could see 2 different Children Of Bodom lol



Yes, company has registered the trademark in finnish patent and registry administration. This is in finnish, but there is the company and data about who owns the name.

https://www.finder.fi/Äänituotanto/AA+&+Sewira+Consulting+Oy/Helsinki/yhteystiedot/919315
https://epalvelut.prh.fi/web/tietopalvelu/haku?appNum=T201951569&regNum=275481


----------



## Blytheryn

Metropolis said:


> That is unexpected... and pointless without Alexi. It might be over under the name of Children Of Bodom.
> 
> Oh my, Janne, Jaska and Henkka really made a dick move. Company owned by them requisited name Children Of Bodom in 28th of june this year, and AA & Sewira Consulting got the patent since 1st october.



So Alexi was kicked out?!


----------



## Metropolis

Blytheryn said:


> So Alexi was kicked out?!



It has only been said that band doesn't continue with current lineup, but maybe we know better who was kicked, or how and why in the future.


----------



## p0ke

There's still a possibility that they've just agreed on splitting things that way, who knows...


----------



## Boris_VTR

Metropolis said:


> That is unexpected... and pointless without Alexi. It might be over under the name of Children Of Bodom.
> 
> Oh my, Janne, Jaska and Henkka really made a dick move. Company owned by them requisited name Children Of Bodom in 28th of june this year, and AA & Sewira Consulting got the patent since 1st october.


Alexi and Jaske started COB. So if Alexi gets rights to name its good, but if Jaske have it then it is a dick move?


----------



## Boris_VTR

Blytheryn said:


> So Alexi was kicked out?!


Maybe he received Roope treatment?


----------



## Boris_VTR

Anyhow, wasn't Alexi almost like skeleton on this last tour? I heard that he kinda looked better towards the end of the tour though. But maybe Alexi phisicaly can't tour anymore?


----------



## Blytheryn

Boris_VTR said:


> Anyhow, wasn't Alexi almost like skeleton on this last tour? I heard that he kinda looked better towards the end of the tour though. But maybe Alexi phisicaly can't tour anymore?



Jesus Christ... he’s just skin and bones.


----------



## aesthyrian

Holy shit. Alexi has always been a skinny guy... but that's down right unhealthy and sick. I have a feeling that there is more going on to this whole situation than any of us understand at the moment.


----------



## neurosis

Blytheryn said:


> Jesus Christ... he’s just skin and bones.



Damn. how recent are these shots? I didn't know he looked like this. I haven't seen them live in a few years, nor bothered to check out any videos than the stuff I own. 

This whole move comes as a surprise to me. They have their image but I think they were always good about keeping what happens with the band in the band. They always just sort of moved on.

I wish them all the best but dissolving a successful act like this must be really hard. I think they are a legacy band. Especially in Europe they were regulars on the main metal festivals and club circuits. Maybe they never really got to grow in other markets? Maybe the sponsorships weren't paying off anymore? 

Do they all still live in Finland or is Alexi living in the US these days? If so maybe the distance created some problems. This is a bummer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Google says the first picture was in 2016, and the 2nd picture was at Download fest this year.

Also where's the source that the 3 other members have the rights to the name? Something doesn't really make sense there?


----------



## gunshow86de

At least their new video is pretty cool;


----------



## Blytheryn

gunshow86de said:


> At least their new video is pretty cool;




I completely forgot how cool that keyboard solo is. Janne is an animal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Queensryche 2.0, here we come. Lol


----------



## Ozzfest

Laiho's Bodom Experience


----------



## Boris_VTR

He looked really bad here. It should be from April 2019


----------



## Mprinsje

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also where's the source that the 3 other members have the rights to the name? Something doesn't really make sense there?



this post apparently.



Metropolis said:


> Yes, company has registered the trademark in finnish patent and registry administration. This is in finnish, but there is the company and data about who owns the name.
> 
> https://www.finder.fi/Äänituotanto/AA+&+Sewira+Consulting+Oy/Helsinki/yhteystiedot/919315
> https://epalvelut.prh.fi/web/tietopalvelu/haku?appNum=T201951569&regNum=275481


----------



## iamaom

gunshow86de said:


> At least their new video is pretty cool;



Feels like a fan made newgrounds animation from 2006.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Anyone else get the feeling that Alexi is looking more and more like 1980-1983 era Alice Cooper? *Maybe *Alexi has a drug problem. Perhaps Roope told him to get help or something, they argued, and Roope got booted?



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Google says the first picture was in 2016, and the 2nd picture was at Download fest this year.


Also notice how his hair a lot thinner.



Boris_VTR said:


> He looked really bad here. It should be from April 2019



Go to about 9:53 when he turns around to drink something. How is he wearing skinny jeans that still look baggy?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Apparently he's in better shape now, and his playing is much better too. Something must have hit him haaaard in the first half of the year.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

It that full show vid, Alexi looks like he's making as little movement as possible to play the songs. At least he looks a little more energetic in the last two vids.


----------



## Mprinsje

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Also notice how his hair a lot thinner.



Don't think that is any sign of anything. Man's 40 years old, that mane can't be forever.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that Alexi is looking more and more like 1980-1983 era Alice Cooper? *Maybe *Alexi has a drug problem. Perhaps Roope told him to get help or something, they argued, and Roope got booted?
> 
> 
> Also notice how his hair a lot thinner.
> 
> 
> Go to about 9:53 when he turns around to drink something. How is he wearing skinny jeans that still look baggy?


huh, you are correct.


----------



## Bdtunn

He’s looking like Al from ministry during his not so clean days. I never like to call people’s looks out but he is really looking unhealthily skinny.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bdtunn said:


> He’s looking like Al from ministry during his not so clean days. I never like to call people’s looks out but he is really looking unhealthily skinny.









For those that don't know, here is was Alice Cooper looked like during his "blackout years" from 1980-1983. Despite his lies in the past, his problems were freebasing cocaine and not alcoholism. I seriously hope that isn't the case with Alexi.


----------



## Bdtunn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> For those that don't know, here is was Alice Cooper looked like during his "blackout years" from 1980-1983. Despite his lies in the past, his problems were freebasing cocaine and not alcoholism. I seriously hope that isn't the case with Alexi.



yeah it’s not looking like the typical bloated dead on a toilet alcohol phase...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Yeah, agreed. He's not looking good.


----------



## Kaura

So a guy on another forum who claims to know a guy who knows the band says that the whole thing is because Alexi (still) has problems with alcohol and the rest of the band only agrees to play the rest of the shows if Alexi stays sober. Apparently, Alexi also has diabetes that came from pancreatitis which of course came from too much drinking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> So a guy on another forum who claims to know a guy who knows the band says that the whole thing is because Alexi (still) has problems with alcohol and the rest of the band only agrees to play the rest of the shows if Alexi stays sober. Apparently, Alexi also has diabetes that came from pancreatitis which of course came from too much drinking.



If this isn't some "My uncle works at Nintendo" shit, then it's a biiiig ooof.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> So a guy on another forum who claims to know a guy who knows the band says that the whole thing is because Alexi (still) has problems with alcohol and the rest of the band only agrees to play the rest of the shows if Alexi stays sober. Apparently, Alexi also has diabetes that came from pancreatitis which of course came from too much drinking.



Well, that sounds plausible. Still waiting for official statements though.


----------



## Metropolis

https://www.soundi.fi/jutut/alexi-l...of-bodom-nimeen-pitakaa-se-nimi-jos-haluatte/

Latest interview about breakup, it's in finnish and I won't be translating this thing whole night 

Janne Wirman says; "We don't comment this situation any further", when he's been asked about their future and name Children Of Bodom, which they now own.

Alexi; "A year ago we talked about that rest of the guys are tired and don't want to make big tours anymore." Alexi was part of the company, obviously, but is now kind of giving the name and trademark away. Rest of the guys will have financial benefit from everything they sell onwards.

Their relations are still okay, and Alexi wants to form a new band (and has almost a ready lineup for that), but he isn't too shure that other guys will do anything in that scale. Also he's excited for having new guys to play with, if that will rinse the sadness away.


----------



## NotDonVito

Metropolis said:


> *Rest of the guys will have financial benefit from everything they sell onwards.*


This is what I figured. Without touring they can still get some kind of supplement from merch sales and shit.


----------



## Mprinsje

Interesting that Alexi is just handig over his part of the name and trademark. He wrote most of the stuff so it's kinda weird that he would want to give away all the income that might still generate in the future.


----------



## Blytheryn

I guess that’s a kind move. I’m sure Alexi netted more cash from Bodom than the other guys with with the endorsements and all that.


----------



## NotDonVito

I don't exactly see tons of people wearing COB shirts anymore, and I doubt they make much from album sales and streams. That's probably why he doesn't care.


----------



## Mprinsje

Metropolis said:


> https://www.soundi.fi/jutut/alexi-l...of-bodom-nimeen-pitakaa-se-nimi-jos-haluatte/
> 
> Latest interview about breakup, it's in finnish and I won't be translating this thing whole night
> 
> Janne Wirman says; "We don't comment this situation any further", when he's been asked about their future and name Children Of Bodom, which they now own.
> 
> Alexi; "A year ago we talked about that rest of the guys are tired and don't want to make big tours anymore." Alexi was part of the company, obviously, but is now kind of giving the name and trademark away. Rest of the guys will have financial benefit from everything they sell onwards.
> 
> Their relations are still okay, and Alexi wants to form a new band (and has almost a ready lineup for that), but he isn't too shure that other guys will do anything in that scale. Also he's excited for having new guys to play with, if that will rinse the sadness away.



So i take it that Alexi will be forming a totally new band and he won't continue using the CoB name for his new vehicle?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Metropolis said:


> https://www.soundi.fi/jutut/alexi-l...of-bodom-nimeen-pitakaa-se-nimi-jos-haluatte/
> 
> Latest interview about breakup, it's in finnish and I won't be translating this thing whole night
> 
> Janne Wirman says; "We don't comment this situation any further", when he's been asked about their future and name Children Of Bodom, which they now own.
> 
> Alexi; "A year ago we talked about that rest of the guys are tired and don't want to make big tours anymore." Alexi was part of the company, obviously, but is now kind of giving the name and trademark away. Rest of the guys will have financial benefit from everything they sell onwards.
> 
> Their relations are still okay, and Alexi wants to form a new band (and has almost a ready lineup for that), but he isn't too shure that other guys will do anything in that scale. Also he's excited for having new guys to play with, if that will rinse the sadness away.


Weird. They basically wrote next to nothing in COB, but whatever I guess.


----------



## Metropolis

Mprinsje said:


> So i take it that Alexi will be forming a totally new band and he won't continue using the CoB name for his new vehicle?



Most likely not using the old name


----------



## Kaura

Got a ticket for the last show. I wish they would end with HCDR instead of Yawnfall.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Mprinsje said:


> Interesting that Alexi is just handig over his part of the name and trademark. He wrote most of the stuff so it's kinda weird that he would want to give away all the income that might still generate in the future.


Since he is credited for almost all songs he is still entitled to royalties.


----------



## NotDonVito

I didn't even know about that cancelled HCDR show before all this. Would have been cool to hear Triple Corpse Hammerblow since they never played it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda confused about this entire situation.  So the other guys leave the band and don't want to do a shit-ton of touring, but at the same time own the rights now? Whys Alexi just ditching everything he build up like that? Huh. I'm assuming he's just selling the name and trademark but still gets writing royalties. The former bandmembers probably get some cut of sales by him doing that, given as someone said above, Alexi pretty much has all the writing credits in their entire catalog. 

This is like the complete opposite of the Queensryche fiasco.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

It could end up instead as the Megadeth Mustaine vs Megadeth Ellefson fiasco.


----------



## ArtDecade

Outside of 5-6 songs (not including all the covers) were written by Alexi. Plus, he has some signature endorsements as well. Financially, he is probably in a much better position than everyone else in the band. 15 years is a long time to support someone else's vision. Maybe they just needed to get off the road and figure out what to do with themselves. Is COB a band? Sure, but Alexi is more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ArtDecade said:


> Outside of 5-6 songs (not including all the covers) were written by Alexi. Plus, he has some signature endorsements as well. Financially, he is probably in a much better position than everyone else in the band. 15 years is a long time to support someone else's vision. Maybe they just needed to get off the road and figure out what to do with themselves. Is COB a band? Sure, but Alexi is more than the sum of its parts.


Hasn't it been 20+ years? The first album came out in 1997.


----------



## ArtDecade

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hasn't it been 20+ years? The first album came out in 1997.



Christ, we are old. I still think of COB as new kids on the block! Ha.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> Most likely not using the old name



He said in Soundi's review that they might have to tweak it a little, it might be just Bodom or the name of one of their songs or something but they'll still play the same old stuff. Really weird... And the other guys aren't gonna comment before the final tour is done.

Now that I think about it, it kinda makes sense they split it that way: the quitting guys get the name, they get the roaylties and all that shit as a pension of sorts, and Alexi and Daniel don't need that since they'll just keep going. Hopefully, anyway.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> He said in Soundi's review that they might have to tweak it a little, it might be just Bodom or the name of one of their songs or something but they'll still play the same old stuff. Really weird... And the other guys aren't gonna comment before the final tour is done.
> 
> Now that I think about it, it kinda makes sense they split it that way: the quitting guys get the name, they get the roaylties and all that shit as a pension of sorts, and Alexi and Daniel don't need that since they'll just keep going. Hopefully, anyway.


I doubt Alexi gave up any royalties to the songwriting, and he probably just gave them a larger portion of merch, not 100%. But, that's just an assumption, and I'm still not convinced Alexi is in the right frame of mind. Dude looks more and more like Zelda from Pet Sematary (1989) the past few years. Kinda depressing.



ArtDecade said:


> Christ, we are old. I still think of COB as new kids on the block! Ha.


John, you are old, indeed. But yeah, we are getting old. 

...NOW GET OUTTA MY YARD YOU SON OF A -trails off-


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I doubt Alexi gave up any royalties to the songwriting, and he probably just gave them a larger portion of merch, not 100%. But, that's just an assumption, and I'm still not convinced Alexi is in the right frame of mind. Dude looks more and more like Zelda from Pet Sematary (1989) the past few years. Kinda depressing.



Sure, I was just being optimistic. In the same interview he said there's no bad blood between them (though it certainly looks like there is, given how quickly they're quitting) and that there won't be any drama during the final shows because the fans who paid to see the show don't deserve that. So it sounds like they're handling it professionally even though the situation is boiling over, which is great. But I still don't buy the "no drama" -thing, some shit must've hit the fan or they would've played all the announced shows (including the Tuska HCDR-special show). But, the shit that hit the fan could be something personal that doesn't actually have anything to do with the band. I guess we'll find out after the final show...
He also said he's sad it's gonna be over soon, but he's pretty much even more excited for the future. Apparently they already have a bass player and drummer, and two keyboard players to choose from, but he can't say who they are yet.


----------



## Bdtunn

The mud will sling after the last show is complete


----------



## possumkiller

So now it will be Child of Bodom?


----------



## Manurack

Blytheryn said:


> Now this I would love to see. I fucking miss Latvala, man.



I saw Bodom live with Roope in 2009 with Lamb of God. Has anybody seen Lamb of God's Killadelphia DVD with Bodom featured? Willie Adler called Roope "Dorito!" as a nickname at that time as a joke.

Years later, somehow that nickname stuck with me. There's 18 year old me in front row then Bodom blasts out onto the stage beginning their set.

Roope is right on front of me, ten feet away. Without realizing it, I subconsciously looked at him and yelled out "DORITOOOOOOOOO!" with metal horns up, he instantly looks down at me, surprised and laughed so hard


----------



## NotDonVito

I always wondered if those guys still keep up with eachother. It's pretty well known that Randy was a COBHC tattoo, which is some hardcore dedication man. My first gig was that 2009 LOG tour in Atlanta. I went to look it up on Youtube and found something even cooler.


This was COB's only second time touring in the US iirc \m/


----------



## Riffer

Manurack said:


> I saw Bodom live with Roope in 2009 with Lamb of God. Has anybody seen Lamb of God's Killadelphia DVD with Bodom featured? Willie Adler called Roope "Dorito!" as a nickname at that time as a joke.
> 
> Years later, somehow that nickname stuck with me. There's 18 year old me in front row then Bodom blasts out onto the stage beginning their set.
> 
> Roope is right on front of me, ten feet away. Without realizing it, I subconsciously looked at him and yelled out "DORITOOOOOOOOO!" with metal horns up, he instantly looks down at me, surprised and laughed so hard



LOLOLOL awesome! I remember in that DVD there was footage of Willie and I believe it was Roope at a truck stop or something and Roope kept telling Willie to pull his dick out and was saying "COCK OUT, COCK OUT!!" over and over. I guess Roope was trying to see if Willie was indeed a man and Willie was saying "I'm a total dude." LOL good times.


----------



## Manurack

Riffer said:


> LOLOLOL awesome! I remember in that DVD there was footage of Willie and I believe it was Roope at a truck stop or something and Roope kept telling Willie to pull his dick out and was saying "COCK OUT, COCK OUT!!" over and over. I guess Roope was trying to see if Willie was indeed a man and Willie was saying "I'm a total dude." LOL good times.



Hahah Willie was laughing over and over and said "cock out?? What's that?!?!" On the DVD


----------



## Kaura

*UPDATE! NEW INTERVIEW WITH ALEXI*

So, this morning a local newspaper published a new interview with Alexi. I'm too tired and drunk to translate the whole thing but here's some main points:

-The decision for the three guys to leave was made already last year
-The reason was that they simply got too tired of the whole thing and had wanted to be with their families
-The reason the announcement came so suddenly was because the band was supposed to stay together until the end of the next year but the band started having fights/arguments (started mostly by Alexi (according to himself) and they were based mostly on misunderstandings) during their recent Russia tour earlier this autumn which escalated to the point that they almost decided to break the band there and then but after getting off the tour the tension got lower and they decided to talk things through which led to the plan to do the final tour in Finland

Also, the last part was kinda confusing but Alexi said that he knew that when he wrote himself out of the company that owns the band name he knew he couldn't use it anymore unless the guys in the company let him to but he said since he was the one who wrote all the songs then he's going to play them if he wants so. Also, he thinks the new band he's coming up with is a more fresh and cooler version of CoB. So I guess it's safe to assume he's still going to play CoB songs with his new band.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Also, the last part was kinda confusing but Alexi said that he knew that when he wrote himself out of the company that owns the band name he knew he couldn't use it anymore unless the guys in the company let him to but he said since he was the one who wrote all the songs then he's going to play them if he wants so. Also, he thinks the new band he's coming up with is a more fresh and cooler version of CoB. So I guess it's safe to assume he's still going to play CoB songs with his new band.



Yeah, I think he explicitly said before that they will be playing CoB songs. He said that he's also a bit confused about why the other guys want to have the name, since as far as he knows, they aren't gonna be doing anything with it... Very weird! But I'm glad they have it sorted anyway, and I'm sure we'll hear the other guys' side of the situation really soon.


----------



## NoodleFace

Maybe they just didn't want the name ruined by a bunch of new guys AKA what happened to GNR


----------



## Randy

Kaura said:


> but he said since he was the one who wrote all the songs then he's going to play them if he wants


----------



## NotDonVito

Is that the cat whisperers evil brother?

I don't think Alexi is in the wrong on that though. Anytime the other guys were asked about musical direction or songwriting in the interviews, the answer was always "you'd have to ask Alexi". I'm sure there's better examples, but Cain's Offering(a power metal band started by the original Sonata Arctica guitarist) played a Sonata Arctica song called My Selene live, because he wrote that song and felt entitled to do so. And if there's no bad blood between old friends, the party that legally owns the song shouldn't care. And I could be wrong, but I think Abbath played(or still plays) some Immortal songs in his setlist? And there was bad blood there.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

There's a lot of bad blood with Rhapsody but Luca Turilli still plays a bunch of their songs in his band after he quit the original version of the band. 

Timo Tolkki still plays Stratovarius songs live despite quitting the band and selling the rights. 

I'm not sure how it works live but it seems like a free for all.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think they have to pay performance fees to the publishers of the songs.


----------



## Mprinsje

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they have to pay performance fees to the publishers of the songs.



Do they? Then how does that work with cover bands? Friend of me has played in a cover band for a long time and I don't think they had to pay anything for playing those songs live. 

As long as Alexi doesn't call it children of bodom wouldn't it just be fine like it is?


----------



## Randy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they have to pay performance fees to the publishers of the songs.





Mprinsje said:


> Do they? Then how does that work with cover bands? Friend of me has played in a cover band for a long time and I don't think they had to pay anything for playing those songs live.
> 
> As long as Alexi doesn't call it children of bodom wouldn't it just be fine like it is?



Live song performance falls under ASCAP and BMI, which means that the venue pays those organizations for allowing the music to be played in their place and ASCAP/BMI distribute the money to the artists. That's typically not distributed on a per song/per artist basis as much as it's weighted from things like Nielsen numbers or jukebox player records, and distributed proportionately.

In that case, CoB isn't necessarily going to be paid 1:1 every time Alexi performs their songs at a venue unless there's a special arrangement (which is unlikely). For a stadium/arena, that might be tracked more closely but for the kinda bars I'm assuming an Alexi solo project would be playing at, eh, nothing all that formal IMO.

@Mprinsje is right, it only becomes an issue if he insisted on using the name and that is something that would have to be negotiated.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Randy said:


> Live song performance falls under ASCAP and BMI, which means that the venue pays those organizations for allowing the music to be played in their place and ASCAP/BMI distribute the money to the artists. That's typically not distributed on a per song/per artist basis as much as it's weighted from things like Nielsen numbers or jukebox player records, and distributed proportionately.
> 
> In that case, CoB isn't necessarily going to be paid 1:1 every time Alexi performs their songs at a venue unless there's a special arrangement (which is unlikely). For a stadium/arena, that might be tracked more closely but for the kinda bars I'm assuming an Alexi solo project would be playing at, eh, nothing all that formal IMO.


Yeah, I was under a time crunch as I had some reading to do before a class, so I just gave the cliff notes, overhead view of such.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This thread has me listening to more Children of Bodom lately, and even making me ponder swapping out my 85/60A sets for the ABQ, H2 pickups in the neck and either an H2, H3, or H4 in the bridge.


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> This thread has me listening to more Children of Bodom lately, and even making me ponder swapping out my 85/60A sets for the ABQ, H2 pickups in the neck and either an H2, H3, or H4 in the bridge.



I used to have a guitar with H4's in both positions, really liked those!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> I used to have a guitar with H4's in both positions, really liked those!


I liked it in the bridge with the ABQ from the Alexi set. I also liked the H3 in the bridge with the ABQ as well.


----------



## p0ke

Ha, tuned my explorer (EMG 81+85) to D-standard and ...


Realized I don't remember how to play any CoB songs anymore  I did remember the Towards Dead End intro quite quickly though, and I sweep a million times better than back when I last played it so it actually sounds pretty decent!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like the news is finally reaching the States

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/c...ed-to-use-different-band-name-for-new-lineup/


----------



## NotDonVito

I’m sure someone already said it, but I thought of the new band name taking a dump at 2 in the morning


----------



## NotDonVito

Apparently people have been spamming COB comments at Ola


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> Apparently people have been spamming COB comments at Ola



Only for him to realize, "Oh shit, I have listened to some of their stuff!"


----------



## Boris_VTR

And get on hype train. He doesn't like them...until they have some news on media...then "lets make video and get on that gravy train".


----------



## Ola Englund

Boris_VTR said:


> And get on hype train. He doesn't like them...until they have some news on media...then "lets make video and get on that gravy train".


I actually made this video this past Monday since of the reactions of my past Sunday FAQ. Fuck should I know that they would have news happening this week. Good for me I guess because then I get more views. Gotta get into more hype trains...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm surprised you hadn't heard them before since they were so popular when they came out, influencing countless bands and caused quite a stir with their change of style around Are You Dead Yet. But I guess thats like knowing In Flames but not Soilwork, it happens! I've always wondered what someone would think of the band if they didn't get into them early. Not surprise you liked the more riff heavy songs and then had trouble finding catchy riffs on later albums.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Ola Englund said:


> I actually made this video this past Monday since of the reactions of my past Sunday FAQ. Fuck should I know that they would have news happening this week. Good for me I guess because then I get more views. Gotta get into more hype trains...


I think it was official more than 20 days ago when they announced final Finland shows? Ok, to be honest, I didn't take into account that videos can be (and are) made well in advanced.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm surprised you hadn't heard them before since they were so popular when they came out, influencing countless bands and caused quite a stir with their change of style around Are You Dead Yet. But I guess thats like knowing In Flames but not Soilwork, it happens! I've always wondered what someone would think of the band if they didn't get into them early. Not surprise you liked the more riff heavy songs and then had trouble finding catchy riffs on later albums.


That can totally happen. I somewhat managed to miss Sabaton for like 10 years, because I always mistook them for some old hard rock band  lol.


----------



## Ola Englund

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm surprised you hadn't heard them before since they were so popular when they came out, influencing countless bands and caused quite a stir with their change of style around Are You Dead Yet. But I guess thats like knowing In Flames but not Soilwork, it happens! I've always wondered what someone would think of the band if they didn't get into them early. Not surprise you liked the more riff heavy songs and then had trouble finding catchy riffs on later albums.



well you know back in the day I and the time these guys came out I was heavily into technical death metal and more "evil" sounding bands, I didn't pay any attention to these guys. There's a lot of other bands that I just never took the time to listen to.

But obviously as I noticed when I made the video I HAD actually heard some of the songs.


----------



## Ola Englund

Boris_VTR said:


> I think it was official more than 20 days ago when they announced final Finland shows? Ok, to be honest, I didn't take into account that videos can be (and are) made well in advanced.



I've battling COB fans since last year lol...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

COB fans have been constantly been battling each other since 2003 


I know there’s a lot of famous metal bands I’ve never listened to either.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Ola Englund said:


> I've battling COB fans since last year lol...


LOL


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> COB fans have been constantly been battling each other since 2003



Yeah, I used to get a lot of shit for liking HCDR and AYDY? back in the day  Only Follow the Reaper and Hatebreeder were acceptable to some people. And then there were the guys (like Ola) who didn't approve of the band to begin with because they didn't sound evil enough.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HCDR was not well received by some fans but they were blowing up at that stage so the album was loved by most. They disliked the thrashy riffs with less keyboards direction.


----------



## Alex79

HCDR is their best album, fact!


----------



## DeathbyDesign

HCDR was the album that hooked me. The riff in Sixpounder is pretty tasty. I really liked the Are You Dead Yet album the most which I am sure the "true" fans probably hated.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Despite the tonal change I really liked AYDY apart from the two singles. Bastards of Bodom and If you want Peace are two of Bodom's most energetic tracks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

@Ola Englund when is COVFEFE WITH ALEXI LAIHO happening?


----------



## NoodleFace

I think it depends when you got into them and what about the band hooked you. For me I started listening when Hatebreeder came out. Follow the Reaper absolutely blew my mind and is one of my top 20 greatest metal albums of all time. HCDR signified a distinct point when the band was departing from their neoclassical roots and going more traditional metal. All that is fine, but we had just watched In Flames do the same thing and absolutely go down a disgusting path.

I've still listened to every album they put out, hoping they'd go back to their original style. But at this point they've been doing 'newer' stuff longer than they did the neoclassical stuff.


----------



## jco5055

When I got into them HCDR was the newest album, but I've never actually owned that album since it was the days when I'd buy stuff as opposed to itunes etc, but the early stuff I LOVE because of that. Like 7th grade me was OBSESSED....since then I just haven't been able to get into the newer style/albums at all. It almost feels to me that Alexi is one of those guys who unfortunately(?) hit his creative peak/got all his good songs out by the time he was 25 or so.


----------



## Ola Englund

Spaced Out Ace said:


> @Ola Englund when is COVFEFE WITH ALEXI LAIHO happening?


Doubt it would happen now if they’re disbanding or having problems/troubles. And maybe since everyone say that I hate them that they might think I actually do


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ola Englund said:


> Doubt it would happen now if they’re disbanding or having problems/troubles. And maybe since everyone say that I hate them that they might think I actually do


Alexi is continuing with Freyburg or whatever his name is in a similarly named band and a similar vein, plus will be performing songs he wrote live. Alexi seems like a cool dude and might actually do it. Perhaps you can clear that up in "COVFEFE WITH ALEXI LAIHO."


----------



## NoodleFace

Unfortunately I think Alexi Laiho was an extremely popular guitarist in the late 90's/early 00's but I can't remember anyone even talking about him outside of threads like this in the last 10-15 years.


----------



## Blytheryn

NoodleFace said:


> Unfortunately I think Alexi Laiho was an extremely popular guitarist in the late 90's/early 00's but I can't remember anyone even talking about him outside of threads like this in the last 10-15 years.


Which in my eyes is really weird, as he’s one of the last true shredders with such a distinctive style. I could hear him play one note and be able to tell it’s him.


----------



## NoodleFace

Blytheryn said:


> Which in my eyes is really weird, as he’s one of the last true shredders with such a distinctive style. I could hear him play one note and be able to tell it’s him.


Absolutely. I was obsessed with his playing style for a long time. Even bought a Jackson RR24 first run (which... sucked ass).


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Boris_VTR said:


> I think it was official more than 20 days ago when they announced final Finland shows? Ok, to be honest, I didn't take into account that videos can be (and are) made well in advanced.




You also (probably) didn't take into account that Ola is a member here and that aggressive posts like yours could be construed as member bashing. Insinuating someone only starting doing a video like the one they did to gain views? That's pretty shitty.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alexi made the price of Lee Jackson GP1000 preamps skyrocket. Someone should license it from Lee and put it out as a killer preamp pedal.


----------



## NoodleFace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Alexi made the price of Lee Jackson GP1000 preamps skyrocket. Someone should license it from Lee and put it out as a killer preamp pedal.


Ah I forgot about that thing. I remember trying to get one for a few years, but you have to get the special model because of sometihng or other I can't remember. 

Also why bash Ola.. making videos is his career and I enjoy them. At least he's real.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NoodleFace said:


> Ah I forgot about that thing. I remember trying to get one for a few years, but you have to get the special model because of sometihng or other I can't remember.
> 
> Also why bash Ola.. making videos is his career and I enjoy them. At least he's real.


I think it was because one had more of a Fender style tone stack and a later revision had a more Marshall style tone stack. 

Who is bashing Ola?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

PunkBillCarson said:


> You also (probably) didn't take into account that Ola is a member here and that aggressive posts like yours could be construed as member bashing. Insinuating someone only starting doing a video like the one they did to gain views? That's pretty shitty.


All videos are for views, otherwise why do them.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

NoodleFace said:


> Absolutely. I was obsessed with his playing style for a long time. Even bought a Jackson RR24 first run (which... sucked ass).



One of those RR24s with the yellow bevels? 

I remember discovering those a couple of years ago far after the fact, and it seems they made an X-series version (with two pickups, a reverse headstock, reverse shark teeth inlays and other features not on Laiho's RR24). I'm assuming you had one of those? 

The Jackson custom shop has done at least one run since then that was basically a replica of Alexi's Wildchild RR24. 

I was obsessed with that guitar as an early teen back in like, 2003 or 2004. Would've killed for a replica back then!


----------



## NoodleFace

Mine was the one pickup version, neck as thick as a baseball bat and cheaply made


----------



## Nicki

Funny that this thread pops up now... I watched Ola's video of him listening to the band and thought it was high time I learn one of their songs. Since Blooddrunk is my favorite CoB album, I started learning Tie My Rope.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nicki said:


> Funny that this thread pops up now... I watched Ola's video of him listening to the band and thought it was high time I learn one of their songs. Since Blooddrunk is my favorite CoB album, I started learning Tie My Rope.


What? There's an unpopular opinion. I figured Bloodrunk was one of their least popular. That's cool though.


----------



## Nicki

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What? There's an unpopular opinion. I figured Bloodrunk was one of their least popular. That's cool though.


I wasn't huge on it when I first heard it back in 2008 but the more I listened to it, the more I liked it and it reached the top. 90% of the album is solid songwriting and catchy riffs as opposed to the 2 - 3 songs from each past album that you listen to over and over again. I found myself just listening to Blooddrunk front to back over and over again.


----------



## Leviathus

Nicki said:


> I wasn't huge on it when I first heard it back in 2008 but the more I listened to it, the more I liked it and it reached the top. 90% of the album is solid songwriting and catchy riffs as opposed to the 2 - 3 songs from each past album that you listen to over and over again. I found myself just listening to Blooddrunk front to back over and over again.



Blooddrunk is so mean and angry, gotta love it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I may have to go back and check it out. I remember Alexi changing pickups around that time to Blackouts, and either the pickups or production resulted in a tone that to me didn't sound as good. More buzzy and compressed (clipping a la Loudness wars) and less of that typical tone Alexi goes for.


----------



## Mathemagician

Discovered them with Follow the Reaper and was just blown away. Then HCDR came out and it was like they just ramped it up. All bangers on that album. I simply got distracted by life and they had changed their sound which is fine. But FTR = HCDR for me.


----------



## Leviathus

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I may have to go back and check it out. I remember Alexi changing pickups around that time to Blackouts, and either the pickups or production resulted in a tone that to me didn't sound as good. More buzzy and compressed (clipping a la Loudness wars) and less of that typical tone Alexi goes for.



Did he? I remember him using that Kerry King JCM800 for that album but not much else tone wise. I liked the guitar tone, though the album was somewhat of a grower from what i can recall.

And if there was one Alexi ESP i wanted it was that fuckin' pink one from the video. (not that i wasn't GAS'n for plenty of the others...)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> Did he? I remember him using that Kerry King JCM800 for that album but not much else tone wise. I liked the guitar tone, though the album was somewhat of a grower from what i can recall.
> 
> And if there was one Alexi ESP i wanted it was that fuckin' pink one from the video. (not that i wasn't GAS'n for plenty of the others...)


Yeah he was in Blackouts ad in magazines at the time.







He came back to EMG and did the EMG H2 + ABQ signature set.


----------



## Leviathus

I swear blackouts were only a thing from 08-2010, someone must like em though...


----------



## Boris_VTR

Sermo Lupi said:


> One of those RR24s with the yellow bevels?
> 
> I remember discovering those a couple of years ago far after the fact, and it seems they made an X-series version (with two pickups, a reverse headstock, reverse shark teeth inlays and other features not on Laiho's RR24). I'm assuming you had one of those?
> 
> The Jackson custom shop has done at least one run since then that was basically a replica of Alexi's Wildchild RR24.
> 
> I was obsessed with that guitar as an early teen back in like, 2003 or 2004. Would've killed for a replica back then!


I know that Alexi bought Jackson guitar used from Stone guitarist. Anybody know which on is it?
Any how Alexi model is actually copy of Roopes Jackson (visually at least)


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Spaced Out Ace said:


> All videos are for views, otherwise why do them.




He's insinuating that Ola only did the COB video to capitalize on the breakup and the views it might bring him. That's shitty. All posts are meant for reading, otherwise why post?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

PunkBillCarson said:


> He's insinuating that Ola only did the COB video to capitalize on the breakup and the views it might bring him. That's shitty. All posts are meant for reading, otherwise why post?


What is the problem with that? There's a lot worse things to capitalize on, or manipulate, or take advantage of.

Just to be clear: I don't care if he did or not, and not only that, I don't think he did. I'm just saying it doesn't matter much at all.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Because it's an attack on Ola's character. That much is obvious.


----------



## Boris_VTR

PunkBillCarson said:


> Because it's an attack on Ola's character. That much is obvious.


This is enough now. This posts have been reported. Me and him have already debated this and is over. You on other hand are really instigating something out of thin air here and disturbing flow of debate. If you cant accept that somebody doesnt agree with Ola it is not my problem. Not should anyone here read about it.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Boris_VTR said:


> This is enough now. This posts have been reported. Me and him have already debated this and is over. You on other hand are really instigating something out of thin air here and disturbing flow of debate.




Whatever you say dude.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm not reading 10 pages to figure out why folks are angry in a thread about a band that hasn't been cool since 2006, but just chill out. The argument is over. Whatever it was.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not reading 10 pages to figure out why folks are angry in a thread about a band that hasn't been cool since 2006, but just chill out. The argument is over. Whatever it was.


Let's see...
http://Cliffnotes.org/ola.jpg <enter>

Okay, here we go.

>Ola gets comments about his thoughts on COB, possibly disliking them
>Ola eventually takes question on a recent FAQ
>Ola then releases a video listening to select tracks on Spotify as a bonus/spin off of the FAQ to give his full opinion on the band
>Ola realizes he had actually heard some songs
>Ola dislikes the "happier" segments of COB songs, but likes some of the heavy riffs like Sixpounder's intro
>Ola vid gets posted in the thread
>Boris said it was basically to capitalize on COB news (ie, they are breaking up, etc.), not realizing that the video was recorded in advance and takes time to edit together
>Billy boy gets upset as it's an "attack" on Ola's character
>Boris v Billy back and forth like Andre vs Hulk at WM 3
>Now we are here

That's basically it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Let's see...
> http://Cliffnotes.org/ola.jpg <enter>
> 
> Okay, here we go.
> 
> >Ola gets comments about his thoughts on COB, possibly disliking them
> >Ola eventually takes question on a recent FAQ
> >Ola then releases a video listening to select tracks on Spotify as a bonus/spin off of the FAQ to give his full opinion on the band
> >Ola realizes he had actually heard some songs
> >Ola dislikes the "happier" segments of COB songs, but likes some of the heavy riffs like Sixpounder's intro
> >Ola vid gets posted in the thread
> >Boris said it was basically to capitalize on COB news (ie, they are breaking up, etc.), not realizing that the video was recorded in advance and takes time to edit together
> >Billy boy gets upset as it's an "attack" on Ola's character
> >Boris v Billy back and forth like Andre vs Hulk at WM 3
> >Now we are here
> 
> That's basically it.



I made it to the first bullet point and got bored. 

Have fun you rascals. Just be nicer to each other doing it. 

The last thing I need to do is close a megathread about less-awesome Norther over something silly.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> I made it to the first bullet point and got bored.
> 
> Have fun you rascals. Just be nicer to each other doing it.
> 
> The last thing I need to do is close a megathread about less-awesome Norther over something silly.


Just delete their comments if necessary. I think Bill kinda overreacted, but then again, my dislike for Motley Crue was likely an example of overreacting to some, so...


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Who's Norther? Legit question.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wat...


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Not joking. I legitimately have no idea who that is. Feel free to educate me if you wish, I'm always on the lookout for new music. Any recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## Razerjack

Just want to say that COB always has a special place in my heart, even though I don't listen to them that much anymore. They're quite unique in the sense that they are/were one of the few bands to incorporate shred/technical playing while maintaining the old-school rock n' roll attitude. You can argue that many bands share the same elements musically, but in terms of band image, they were fairly special at their peak and as a teen I looked up to them a lot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

PunkBillCarson said:


> Not joking. I legitimately have no idea who that is. Feel free to educate me if you wish, I'm always on the lookout for new music. Any recommendations would be welcome.



It was a similar band to CoB, from the same area around the same time. 

Start here:https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeRg6L9SYHZVhU2XiZIJn1zaZaAVXLxi3&feature=share


----------



## Blytheryn

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was a similar band to CoB, from the same area around the same time.
> 
> Start here:https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeRg6L9SYHZVhU2XiZIJn1zaZaAVXLxi3&feature=share


Worth noting that Daniel Freyberg who plays in Bodom these days used to be in Norther as well. 

If Alexi and Daniel write together I’m sure the outcome will be pretty sick.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Boris_VTR said:


> I know that Alexi bought Jackson guitar used from Stone guitarist. Anybody know which on is it?
> Any how Alexi model is actually copy of Roopes Jackson (visually at least)




Yeah, the 'Stone' guitar was the black one with white pinstripes. It was known as the Stone guitar because it also had a Stone sticker on the bottom (which you can barely make out in the pic below). 

I don't remember where the 'Wildchild' guitar came from. There's some reports on the internet that it was also bought from one of the Stone members, but Roope had two yellow-beveled Rhoads and neither match Alexi's 'Wildchild' guitar. One had only had 22 frets, while the other had 24 frets but a H-S pickup configuration and an oiled neck rather than a painted one. 

Laiho also played a green pinstriped Jackson on tour briefly, which supposedly had been borrowed from Roope. 

'Stone' guitar: 







'Wildchild' guitar: 






Roope 22-fret: 






Roope 24-fret:


----------



## Boris_VTR

Sermo Lupi said:


> Yeah, the 'Stone' guitar was the black one with white pinstripes. It was known as the Stone guitar because it also had a Stone sticker on the bottom (which you can barely make out in the pic below).
> 
> I don't remember where the 'Wildchild' guitar came from. There's some reports on the internet that it was also bought from one of the Stone members, but Roope had two yellow-beveled Rhoads and neither match Alexi's 'Wildchild' guitar. One had only had 22 frets, while the other had 24 frets but a H-S pickup configuration and an oiled neck rather than a painted one.
> 
> Laiho also played a green pinstriped Jackson on tour briefly, which supposedly had been borrowed from Roope.
> 
> 'Stone' guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wildchild' guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roope 22-fret:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roope 24-fret:



Good info 
Black with green stripes was in some videos:


----------



## NotDonVito

Daniel owns the green stripe Jackson now. There’s some pics of him using it with Norther. Which btw Max, have like one good album(mirror of madness), and that’s being generous


----------



## Louis Cypher

Bit of a nostalgic trip this thread and watching Ola's video as I haven't really paid much attention to COB for years, since Blooddrunk was released, but I used to listen relentlessly to Hatebreeder and Hate Crew Deathroll. The guitar playing was always epic for me and especially considering how young Alexi was, like 18 when they recorded that first album!?! Def gonna try and get some time to catch up on some of the newer stuff


----------



## Lorcan Ward

PunkBillCarson said:


> Not joking. I legitimately have no idea who that is. Feel free to educate me if you wish, I'm always on the lookout for new music. Any recommendations would be welcome.



My time to shine. 

Children of Bodom were very influential in Finland inspiring countless bands to mimic their style. On the other hand a lot of Bodom influence is actually Stratovarius influence. Which one could argue is Yngwie influence. 

My fav Bodom style band was Imperanon. I loved their debut album Stained, leans much more to power metal than melodic death. They were dropped by Nuclear Blast, changed to a more Metalcore style, hired Teemu(Wintersun), released an EP, broke up and band members went their separate ways.


Norther were wrote off by a lot of people as just a Bodom clone but by their second album they won fans over. Mirror of Madness is a great record, very atmospheric Melo death. I didn't like later albums as much. Aleksi the frontman/guitarist from Imperanon joined them for their last album after Petri left to join Ensiferum when Jari had to leave. 


Kalmah still have a lot of Bodom influence, even on their last album there were clear Bodom inspired parts.


Naildown was the band of Daniel Freyberg who replaced Roope on guitar in Children of Bodom. I love their album Dreamcrusher. It goes from melodeath to thrash to grunge. He's also a very skilled player. I wish Alexi would have put his ego aside and let Daniel take up the lead guitar parts live.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Tracedawn. Awesome melodic death metal. Changed singer and style on their last album. 



Omnium Gatherum had some Bodom influence on their earlier albums but quickly found their own style. Melo-death perfection in my opinion. 


I'll write more later if you're interested.


----------



## Jarmake

I saw kalmah live last summer and they were really good. It was one of my bucket list bands from my teenage years and boy, they were better than I ever expected.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NotDonVito said:


> Daniel owns the green stripe Jackson now. There’s some pics of him using it with Norther. Which btw Max, have like one good album(mirror of madness), and that’s being generous



That's one more album than Bodom.


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's one more album than Bodom.



Ok, boomer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Ok, boomer.



So I'm old and out of touch for liking a _younger_ band? 

That phrase has reached the status of "-core", where as the only qualifier is "an opinion that is not mine and I don't like". 

But really, Norther made albums you could listen to. Bodom made some songs that were really good. In my opinion at least.


----------



## aesthyrian

My opinion is that you're wrong, Max.


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> So I'm old and out of touch for liking a _younger_ band?
> 
> That phrase has reached the status of "-core", where as the only qualifier is "an opinion that is not mine and I don't like".
> 
> But really, Norther made albums you could listen to. Bodom made some songs that were really good. In my opinion at least.



My point was I saw you pouring unnecessary gasoline on the flames this thread already had and I decided to add some too.

But on a (slightly more) serious note. CoB is kind of a national pride for us Finns. People say "a lot" of metal bands come from here but I can only think of two other (Nightwish and HIM) who has had the same kind of success so when someone deliberately badmouths CoB I won't let it slide. I mean, you can hate/dislike/not-be-interested-in them all you want but at least be mature about it. All this "bUt NoRtHer Is BeTteR" sure doesn't seem like it)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Some of us Americans, such as myself, love COB. Thank you, Finland.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> My point was I saw you pouring unnecessary gasoline on the flames this thread already had and I decided to add some too.



It stopped the report button from going off, and now we're talking about music and guitars. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> It stopped the report button from going off, and now we're talking about music and guitars. Mission accomplished.



Good. Now do the same for the Fender female signature guitar thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Good. Now do the same for the Fender female signature guitar thread.



Typical Gen Y/Millennial, always wanting someone to do the work for you.


----------



## Kaura

*MOD EDIT: Slurs are against forum policy. This is your only warning. This forum has members of all walks, and that includes LGBTQ. Shape up or ship out. *


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ouch. Lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> I swear blackouts were only a thing from 08-2010, someone must like em though...


Are Blackouts any good? I'm not sure I've ever used them and I'm kinda curious to check them out now. Lol


----------



## NoodleFace

Not really. I certainly wouldn't use them over EMGs or Fishman


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NoodleFace said:


> Not really. I certainly wouldn't use them over EMGs or Fishman


Why is that?


----------



## NoodleFace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why is that?


I tried them when they first came out and hated the sound. I don't remember why exactly. I think Dino Cazares still uses them though, and he's famous and I'm not so who knows.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Are Blackouts any good? I'm not sure I've ever used them and I'm kinda curious to check them out now. Lol


I did not like the actual pickups, but the modular preamp made the the stock Schecter Omen 8 humbuckers sound absolutely beastly.


----------



## feilong29

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Are Blackouts any good? I'm not sure I've ever used them and I'm kinda curious to check them out now. Lol



I honestly find the Blackouts a bit nicer than EMGs, but only for low-end flub. Very apparent on a 7 string.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Boris_VTR said:


> Good info
> Black with green stripes was in some videos:





NotDonVito said:


> Daniel owns the green stripe Jackson now. There’s some pics of him using it with Norther. Which btw Max, have like one good album(mirror of madness), and that’s being generous



Cheers for the videos!

Yes, I'd read that Freyberg now owns the green-striped guitar. Do you know whether Alexi actually owned it or if it was Roope who sold it to Freyberg?

While I was looking for pics of Roope's guitars to source my post, I found this website that seems to catalogue Custom Shop Jackson's owned by the website's forum members. Roope sold a bunch of his guitar backs in the day so they're in legitimate circulation. Two of Roope's old guitars are on the 'CS RRs' page, designated RR2073 and RR2074. They're now owned by a user named 'Tommi' who I believe is Tommi Kinnunen, the guitar player in the Finnish metal band, Khiral (I am not familiar).

It makes you wonder what happened to Alexi's stolen Jackson RRs. If I recall correctly, they were stolen from a party and the band claimed they had witnesses that saw who took them. Could've just been a bluff to scare the thief into returning the guitars but either way it has been ~20 years since the theft and the guitars never surfaced. Presumably the thief has kept them and has kept it hush-hush.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Sermo Lupi said:


> Cheers for the videos!
> 
> Yes, I'd read that Freyberg now owns the green-striped guitar. Do you know whether Alexi actually owned it or if it was Roope who sold it to Freyberg?
> 
> While I was looking for pics of Roope's guitars to source my post, I found this website that seems to catalogue Custom Shop Jackson's owned by the website's forum members. Roope sold a bunch of his guitar backs in the day so they're in legitimate circulation. Two of Roope's old guitars are on the 'CS RRs' page, designated RR2073 and RR2074. They're now owned by a user named 'Tommi' who I believe is Tommi Kinnunen, the guitar player in the Finnish metal band, Khiral (I am not familiar).
> 
> It makes you wonder what happened to Alexi's stolen Jackson RRs. If I recall correctly, they were stolen from a party and the band claimed they had witnesses that saw who took them. Could've just been a bluff to scare the thief into returning the guitars but either way it has been ~20 years since the theft and the guitars never surfaced. Presumably the thief has kept them and has kept it hush-hush.


Another unpopular theory was that guitars were trown into lake (I believe they had party in rehersal space that was right near the lake?) by some very drunk "friend".


----------



## NotDonVito

Lol I’ve heard shit like that too. Another variant of that story is that when his marriage was falling apart, he threw them himself into the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Kaura

Lol, I've visited the lake and if they had a rehearsal place anywhere near then they must have had practiced in a barn because that's all there is there.

Edit: I just once more realised that I live just 10 miles away from the lake. I really should visit again since I have a car now.


----------



## j3ps3

MaxOfMetal said:


> But really, Norther made albums you could listen to. Bodom made some songs that were really good. In my opinion at least.


----------



## NoodleFace

I've never actually met someone that liked norther


----------



## MaxOfMetal

j3ps3 said:


>



r/selfawarewolves

This must be what it's like taking pot shots at David Hasselhoff in Germany, or Lynyrd Skynyrd in a Wal-Mart parking lot in West Virginia.


----------



## Metropolis

Kaura said:


> Lol, I've visited the lake and if they had a rehearsal place anywhere near then they must have had practiced in a barn because that's all there is there.
> 
> Edit: I just once more realised that I live just 10 miles away from the lake. I really should visit again since I have a car now.



We got our second cat from big 200 squaremeter house just from the west side of the lake... southern side is mainly fields and forests, and the beach of course where I have swimmed few times. Eastern side has also lots of living residences, and what I've seen in the videos their rehearsal place is kind of industrial looking house where would be a car workshop judging by the looks of it.

And for the Norther thing, they never got too big. Former players are today in bands like Children Of Bodom (obviously), Ensiferum, Finntroll and Wintersun.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I remember "N" turned a lot of fans off but I wasn't the biggest fan of Till death Unites Us.


----------



## Jarmake

I used to like dreams of endless war, mirror of madness and death unlimited a lot when I was a teenager...


----------



## feilong29

Lorcan Ward said:


> I remember "N" turned a lot of fans off but I wasn't the biggest fan of Till death Unites Us.



N is one of my favorite Albums because it is a nice break from the typical Melo-death. More melodies, catchy choruses and still heavy  We Rock and Black Gold are my two favorites from that album.


----------



## p0ke

Sermo Lupi said:


> Cheers for the videos!
> 
> Yes, I'd read that Freyberg now owns the green-striped guitar. Do you know whether Alexi actually owned it or if it was Roope who sold it to Freyberg?
> 
> While I was looking for pics of Roope's guitars to source my post, I found this website that seems to catalogue Custom Shop Jackson's owned by the website's forum members. Roope sold a bunch of his guitar backs in the day so they're in legitimate circulation. Two of Roope's old guitars are on the 'CS RRs' page, designated RR2073 and RR2074. They're now owned by a user named 'Tommi' who I believe is Tommi Kinnunen, the guitar player in the Finnish metal band, Khiral (I am not familiar).
> 
> It makes you wonder what happened to Alexi's stolen Jackson RRs. If I recall correctly, they were stolen from a party and the band claimed they had witnesses that saw who took them. Could've just been a bluff to scare the thief into returning the guitars but either way it has been ~20 years since the theft and the guitars never surfaced. Presumably the thief has kept them and has kept it hush-hush.



AFAIK Alexi and Roope had a joint signature model back then, called RR-LL (Latvala-Laiho). But yeah, really weird that the guitars never surfaced. You'd think if someone stole them they'd sell them at some point... And if someone threw them into a lake, shouldn't they have floated around? I've never tried throwing an electric guitar into a lake, so I don't know if it'll float


----------



## Sermo Lupi

p0ke said:


> AFAIK Alexi and Roope had a joint signature model back then, called RR-LL (Latvala-Laiho). But yeah, really weird that the guitars never surfaced. You'd think if someone stole them they'd sell them at some point... And if someone threw them into a lake, shouldn't they have floated around? I've never tried throwing an electric guitar into a lake, so I don't know if it'll float



Huh, I had no idea those RR-LLs ever existed. Looks like only 60 were ever made and exclusively for Finland as a budget model (modified RR3, bolt-on, etc.). Alexi was playing with Roope in Sinergy at the time, so presumably that was the reason for giving them a joint signature. A bit odd, however, given that COB was bigger than Sinergy at the time.

What was weird about Alexi's split with Jackson is that he claimed they wouldn't build him more custom shop guitars ahead of the queue. So when his Jackson CS guitars were stolen, he was looking at more than a year to have them replaced. If he already had a sig at that point (albeit a budget one that was only sold in his home market), why wouldn't Jackson just build him 2 CS guitars ahead of the queue to keep him happy as an artist? Children of Bodom was exploding at the time. ESP clearly wasn't shy about swooping in. Alexi got the star treatment from them from the very start.

As for the stolen guitars, I highly doubt those Jacksons were tossed in a lake. The person who stole them might not have sold them (if he was a fan, or afraid he'd get caught). On the other hand, if he was smart about it I guess we'd never know. You hate to think about scenarios where they were stolen with a buyer lined up beforehand, but such things can sometimes happen.


----------



## Boris_VTR

It was really strange that Jackson cared so little about COB. Granted, I believe Jackson was in the middle of merger with Fender so maybe they had their hands full? And if I remember correctly, Jackson lost a lot of artist at that time and they lost "cool" factor. Or maybe they thought that endorsement is not something that they need. Ibanez and ESP/LTd were guitars to have at that period.
Still, sure Jackson would need 1 year to create custom guitar.....but they could provide him some other MIA Jackson Guitars, because Alexi needed them for upcoming tour. Really strange reaction from Jackson.


----------



## iamaom

Sermo Lupi said:


> On the other hand, if he was smart about it I guess we'd never know.


I bet 10$ Kim Jong Un got a hold of them.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Boris_VTR said:


> It was really strange that Jackson cared so little about COB. Granted, I believe Jackson was in the middle of merger with Fender so maybe they had their hands full? And if I remember correctly, Jackson lost a lot of artist at that time and they lost "cool" factor. Or maybe they thought that endorsement is not something that they need. Ibanez and ESP/LTd were guitars to have at that period.
> Still, sure Jackson would need 1 year to create custom guitar.....but they could provide him some other MIA Jackson Guitars, because Alexi needed them for upcoming tour. Really strange reaction from Jackson.



I don't know what Jackson's _actual _CS turnaround time is, but I doubt it is one year. It isn't a one-man operation and they have the production capacity to build guitars very quickly. Think about how quickly they can put together NAMM guitars for example. Or how quickly they could take a MIJ or MIA Jackson and give it some CS appointments (fretwork, paint) to get him up and running. 

Either something got lost in translation with Alexi or they didn't care to keep him. 

You make a good point about the merger but it happened 1-2 years beforehand. Unless it was Alexi getting caught up in the chaos of bigger plans for the company, I don't think that's it either. 

In hindsight, I don't think Jackson cared much about the European market at that point in time. They probably saw Alexi and Children of Bodom as having limited appeal in North America. Here's some possible evidence for that claim:

Here's the 2002 and 2003 Jackson catalogues. 

Alexi isn't in either of them. Not only is Alexi not featured as an endorsee, some American artists are featured who were tiny at the time. For example, note that Rusty Cooley gets a slot on the first artist page in the 2002 catalogue. This was back when Cooley pretty much only had his solo album to his name and was getting very limited attention in the Texas music scene and on the Internet via his website. 

Meanwhile Children of Bodom was growing quickly as a band but not necessarily in the US. As of 2002, their last two albums had gone platinum in Finland but hadn't charted in the US. They'd had pretty major shows all over Europe and as far flung as Korea (which you can find footage of online to see they were shaping up to be a big draw in these markets). 

It seems really shortsighted of them to neglect him, but in all likelihood he didn't hold much value to them as an artist in 2003 if they were still building a presence in the US and were just starting to tour there. 

I think the logic is faulty at best but I can't justify their treatment of him otherwise. In the decades since, Jackson has ramped up their presence in markets outside of the US and have become more artist-focused. At the time of the Laiho-Jackson split that wasn't necessarily true, however.


----------



## NotDonVito

The RR-LL was the guitar they demo'd in that clinic video that surfaced. (skip to the end of video)


Probably MiJ with similar specs to their personal guitars, but with bolt on construction.

Jackson definitely had some odd artist relations at that time though. I was watching Herman Li's stream, and him and Sam were talking about how they wanted a deal with Jackson originally before going with Ibanez, but they said no. This was Sonic Firestorm/early Inhuman Rampage era, so around 2004-2005. Dragonforce hadn't blown up yet with Guitar Hero, but they were still on the rise and had even opened for Iron Maiden by this point. Weird to think about Herman Li playing a Dinky and not an Ibby S shape.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Re:Jackson

Around 2000 Jackson was pretty much out of money. They coasted on credit and did what they could to keep guitars leaving and selling, but outside of that, they were in really rough shape. 

Fender acquired them officially in 2002, after a few months of talks. 

Part of the deal was Jackson, as a business unit, needed to become cash positive again before significant FMIC financial infusions. They also had to relocate the operation to Corona. 

So from about 00' to nearly 07' Jackson wasn't in a position to do much for artists unless the artist was willing to either a) take a really lousy deal, or b) gamble on Jackson doing miraculously better out of nowhere. For awhile it was looking like Fender was just going to let them die. 

Re: Rusty Cooley

Rusty had been a HUGE Ibanez guy prior to Jackson, having made a name for himself at Jemfest, and amongst the Ibanez community. Jackson snatching him was a big morale boost, and they flaunted it as such. 

Though, see above, Rusty only got a few catalog pictures and two guitars from the whole deal. It's not surprising he quickly moved on.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Sermo Lupi said:


> I don't know what Jackson's _actual _CS turnaround time is, but I doubt it is one year. It isn't a one-man operation and they have the production capacity to build guitars very quickly. Think about how quickly they can put together NAMM guitars for example. Or how quickly they could take a MIJ or MIA Jackson and give it some CS appointments (fretwork, paint) to get him up and running.
> 
> Either something got lost in translation with Alexi or they didn't care to keep him.
> 
> You make a good point about the merger but it happened 1-2 years beforehand. Unless it was Alexi getting caught up in the chaos of bigger plans for the company, I don't think that's it either.
> 
> In hindsight, I don't think Jackson cared much about the European market at that point in time. They probably saw Alexi and Children of Bodom as having limited appeal in North America. Here's some possible evidence for that claim:
> 
> Here's the 2002 and 2003 Jackson catalogues.
> 
> Alexi isn't in either of them. Not only is Alexi not featured as an endorsee, some American artists are featured who were tiny at the time. For example, note that Rusty Cooley gets a slot on the first artist page in the 2002 catalogue. This was back when Cooley pretty much only had his solo album to his name and was getting very limited attention in the Texas music scene and on the Internet via his website.
> 
> Meanwhile Children of Bodom was growing quickly as a band but not necessarily in the US. As of 2002, their last two albums had gone platinum in Finland but hadn't charted in the US. They'd had pretty major shows all over Europe and as far flung as Korea (which you can find footage of online to see they were shaping up to be a big draw in these markets).
> 
> It seems really shortsighted of them to neglect him, but in all likelihood he didn't hold much value to them as an artist in 2003 if they were still building a presence in the US and were just starting to tour there.
> 
> I think the logic is faulty at best but I can't justify their treatment of him otherwise. In the decades since, Jackson has ramped up their presence in markets outside of the US and have become more artist-focused. At the time of the Laiho-Jackson split that wasn't necessarily true, however.



Whole situation was really unfortunate. Jackson failed assessment how COB popular really were or their bad money situation at time and Alexis rash decision. He still had his green pinstripe RR and for sure could get hold of couple Jacksons for upcoming tour. But on other hand I do understand him....he was really helping bringing back Jackson guitars to new metal generation. I could totally be wrong here, but if memory servers me right, Jackson was really linked with old 80s/early90s heavy glam metal that just wasnt cool after Nirvana era. It really was more on Jacksons side that failed to come up with some solution. Could also be that communication from Alexi never reached right people in Jackson.


----------



## NoodleFace

Boris_VTR said:


> Whole situation was really unfortunate. Jackson failed assessment how COB popular really were or their bad money situation at time and Alexis rash decision. He still had his green pinstripe RR and for sure could get hold of couple Jacksons for upcoming tour. But on other hand I do understand him....he was really helping bringing back Jackson guitars to new metal generation. I could totally be wrong here, but if memory servers me right, Jackson was really linked with old 80s/early90s heavy glam metal that just wasnt cool after Nirvana era. It really was more on Jacksons side that failed to come up with some solution. Could also be that communication from Alexi never reached right people in Jackson.


Maybe he said one too many "mother truckers"


----------



## Sermo Lupi

MaxOfMetal said:


> Re:Jackson
> 
> So from about 00' to nearly 07' Jackson wasn't in a position to do much for artists unless the artist was willing to either a) take a really lousy deal, or b) gamble on Jackson doing miraculously better out of nowhere. For awhile it was looking like Fender was just going to let them die.
> 
> Re: Rusty Cooley
> 
> Rusty had been a HUGE Ibanez guy prior to Jackson, having made a name for himself at Jemfest, and amongst the Ibanez community. Jackson snatching him was a big morale boost, and they flaunted it as such.
> 
> Though, see above, Rusty only got a few catalog pictures and two guitars from the whole deal. It's not surprising he quickly moved on.



Thanks for the context. I started playing guitar in 2001/2002 so Jackson's struggles throughout the 90s were something I came to learn about later. I knew they were hanging in there but I wasn't aware it was this bad. Ironically, the artists that they did keep gave the impression Jackson was weathering the storm just fine. B.C. Rich was in a similar position, especially given that Kerry King and Mick Thompson were much bigger names in the early 2000s. 

Re: Rusty Cooley

I didn't discover Cooley until late 2004 or sometime in 2005, I think. It was before YouTube but after he'd built up a web presence. 

Even given the bump he got from JemFest (and later John Petrucci's interest in him) he wasn't an easy guy to discover. Outworld didn't release their LP until 2006. 

Cooley wound up back with Ibanez after he left Jackson. I'm not sure whether he was endorsed by them beforehand but he continued to play a 7620 and Green Dot Universe into the mid-2000s, plus that LACS guitar which has made its rounds around this forum. 

I'm not sure how he felt about Ibanez as an endorser. After he jumped ship to Dean he made some rather critical comments about their reluctance to build him the guitars he wanted/needed. It was partly practical (apparently he didn't like the RG cutaway) but he may have wanted an actual signature model as well which obviously Ibanez wouldn't offer to an artist of his size. His move to Dean was probably a smart move in hindsight given what happened to Outworld and his other bands. 




Boris_VTR said:


> Whole situation was really unfortunate. Jackson failed assessment how COB popular really were or their bad money situation at time and Alexis rash decision. He still had his green pinstripe RR and for sure could get hold of couple Jacksons for upcoming tour. But on other hand I do understand him....he was really helping bringing back Jackson guitars to new metal generation. I could totally be wrong here, but if memory servers me right, Jackson was really linked with old 80s/early90s heavy glam metal that just wasnt cool after Nirvana era. It really was more on Jacksons side that failed to come up with some solution. Could also be that communication from Alexi never reached right people in Jackson.



Alexi was almost certainly attracted to Jackson exactly because they were associated with the 80s glam metal he idolised. It seemed clear to me that he wanted to stay but felt disrespected. There may have been good reasons for this (per Max's comment above), although I recall Alexi seeming to take it personally at the time. 

I've tried searching google for any of those old interviews but they're simply gone. There's very little left from the period Jan 2001 to Jan 2005.


----------



## Ivars V

Sermo Lupi said:


> What was weird about Alexi's split with Jackson is that he claimed they wouldn't build him more custom shop guitars ahead of the queue. So when his Jackson CS guitars were stolen, he was looking at more than a year to have them replaced. If he already had a sig at that point (albeit a budget one that was only sold in his home market), why wouldn't Jackson just build him 2 CS guitars ahead of the queue to keep him happy as an artist? Children of Bodom was exploding at the time. ESP clearly wasn't shy about swooping in. Alexi got the star treatment from them from the very start.


I've read this on COB forum many years ago, here's the deal - Alexi didn't have contract with Jackson directly, but he had contract with store in Helsinki, which used to distribute Jackson guitars at the time. Store was bringing in ESP's at the time, so they gave ESP a bone that Alexi needs some guitars and ESP rushed to help.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Any info what Roope is doing lately?


----------



## Blytheryn

Boris_VTR said:


> Any info what Roope is doing lately?



His ousting from COB really hit him hard. I think I read in an interview that he hadn’t touched a guitar since he was kicked out. I could be wrong. COB was the guy’s life, pretty much.


----------



## Dyingsea

Blytheryn said:


> His ousting from COB really hit him hard. I think I read in an interview that he hadn’t touched a guitar since he was kicked out. I could be wrong. COB was the guy’s life, pretty much.



That's a shame as the guy was a great guitarist. He could have easily gone to another band or done something solo. I really feel like he had much more "soul" in his playing vs. the rest of the band.


----------



## p0ke

Boris_VTR said:


> Any info what Roope is doing lately?



There was an article about him in a local newspaper some time ago (couple of years maybe) where he basically said he just sits at a local pub all day these days... It's a shame for sure, he could've tried to resurrect Stone for example...


----------



## jco5055

I knew about Roope not playing for years after getting fired, but wasn't he back to at least playing?


----------



## Kaura

jco5055 said:


> I knew about Roope not playing for years after getting fired, but wasn't he back to at least playing?



Probably already pawned all of his guitars.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Kaura said:


> Probably already pawned all of his guitars.


Hopefully only his ESPs.


----------



## NotDonVito

I remember in that interview him saying he was jamming some "pissed off" riffs on a Les Paul. He's got a nice black les paul custom you can see in some of the HoB promo stuff. Wouldn't surprise me if he's sold his ESP's, but I'd imagine he kept this one cause it's so old and roadworn. Those scratches on the body are from his preference of using metal picks. I've always wanted to try them but never bothered to order some(I've never been to a store that has them).


----------



## Ralyks

Sad. I would have totally dug a Stone reunion. I still like to throw on No Anaesthesia! from time to time.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Ralyks said:


> Sad. I would have totally dug a Stone reunion. I still like to throw on No Anaesthesia! from time to time.


Arent they still playing shows every so often?


----------



## p0ke

Boris_VTR said:


> Arent they still playing shows every so often?



At least they did some reunion shows some time ago, but I think that was before Roope got kicked out of CoB...


----------



## Boris_VTR

I find it strange that very very good guitar player like Roope has difficulty finding new band.


----------



## Blytheryn

Boris_VTR said:


> I find it strange that very very good guitar player like Roope has difficulty finding new band.



I think it’s more a situation of him not wanting anything to do with music over a can’t find a band kind of thing.


----------



## works0fheart

Lorcan Ward said:


> My time to shine.
> 
> Children of Bodom were very influential in Finland inspiring countless bands to mimic their style. On the other hand a lot of Bodom influence is actually Stratovarius influence. Which one could argue is Yngwie influence.
> 
> My fav Bodom style band was Imperanon. I loved their debut album Stained, leans much more to power metal than melodic death. They were dropped by Nuclear Blast, changed to a more Metalcore style, hired Teemu(Wintersun), released an EP, broke up and band members went their separate ways.
> 
> 
> Norther were wrote off by a lot of people as just a Bodom clone but by their second album they won fans over. Mirror of Madness is a great record, very atmospheric Melo death. I didn't like later albums as much. Aleksi the frontman/guitarist from Imperanon joined them for their last album after Petri left to join Ensiferum when Jari had to leave.
> 
> 
> Kalmah still have a lot of Bodom influence, even on their last album there were clear Bodom inspired parts.
> 
> 
> Naildown was the band of Daniel Freyberg who replaced Roope on guitar in Children of Bodom. I love their album Dreamcrusher. It goes from melodeath to thrash to grunge. He's also a very skilled player. I wish Alexi would have put his ego aside and let Daniel take up the lead guitar parts live.




I wouldn't jump so quickly to call these bands Bodom clones, especially Kalmah since they all came out around the time. You've got to remember that this was when melodeath in general was still in it's heyday and most bands around that time had some similarity to that sound. Some of them definitely did start doing that as Bodom were blowing up but even Bodom were just following the path laid before them by other melodeath bands from the era like Carcass, In Flames, and Dark Tranquility. You can hear the similarity a bit on Something Wild and the Inearthed demo especially.

I guess what I mean here is this was just the Scandinavian sound of metal at the time for the most part.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

works0fheart said:


> I wouldn't jump so quickly to call these bands Bodom clones, especially Kalmah since they all came out around the time.



Members of Norther and Imperanon have said multiple times in interviews that they were Bodom clones when they started out. Kalmah have a number of copied CoB riffs and leads even on their latest album. Of course these bands have lots of other influences from what came before and inspired Bodoms style but there was a clear reason Bodom clone was a popular term back then, even by the bands.


----------



## works0fheart

I don't really buy it. I can see the similarity in genre but I don't think any of them really sound super alike. I'm not a fan of Norther or Imperanon honestly so I wouldn't really know what they have or haven't said in interviews. However, I've listened to Kalmah and Bodom both for a long time and I don't see any of these copied riffs or leads you're referring to. I don't doubt that you think you hear them, I'm just stating that I haven't. Hell, I'll even go the extra mile here and say Kalmah is the better band anyways just because they're more consistent.


----------



## Jarmake

works0fheart said:


> I don't really buy it. I can see the similarity in genre but I don't think any of them really sound super alike. I'm not a fan of Norther or Imperanon honestly so I wouldn't really know what they have or haven't said in interviews. However, I've listened to Kalmah and Bodom both for a long time and I don't see any of these copied riffs or leads you're referring to. I don't doubt that you think you hear them, I'm just stating that I haven't. Hell, I'll even go the extra mile here and say Kalmah is the better band anyways just because they're more consistent.



Agree with you 100%. I can't hear kalmah copying cob and kalmah is a metric shit ton better live than cob was.


----------



## Metropolis

Pics from the last show at Helsinki Ice Hall, December 15th 2019. Photos taken by Jarmo Katila.


----------



## Chiba666

Sad to see them go but all good things have to come to an end.

damn that was a great performance of downfall. Glad I managed to see them live a few times over the years.


----------



## NotDonVito

Love that shot with Alexi and Daniel. His custom Arrow fits with Alexi’s guitars better than the reverse headstock production models. And it’s fitting for he last show Alexi using the old CKY guitar  Such a bummer they can only make SV shapes like that in Japan. Other Finnish guys like Kalmah and insomnium use the new E-II sv’s with the big lower horns. Still looks cool, but not as cool as Alexi’s RR shape.


----------



## guitaardvark

Has anyone found a translation of Jaska's speech?


----------



## Jarmake

guitaardvark said:


> Has anyone found a translation of Jaska's speech?



Well, basically he says:

"Hi! Thanks for coming guys. These last 20 or so years have gone by so damn fast. I can't remember half of our gigs, but this night I'll always remember. Thanks for supporting me all these years, I'm glad you've been a part of my and band's life, I am going to miss you all so much. Thanks for coming out tonight. Thanks a lot guys!"


----------



## Lorcan Ward

A bit sad they couldn't get together to do a special long set as a send off.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

When's the reunion tour?


----------



## NotDonVito

This sounds like something you would hear on the radio in GTAIV  (context: Alexi plays a solo)


----------



## Metropolis

NotDonVito said:


> This sounds like something you would hear on the radio in GTAIV  (context: Alexi plays a solo)




Alexi playing a solo in finnish rap song, now I've heard everything


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Sounded like he was just doing a few warm up exercises and they recorded it.


----------



## Leviathus

This world gettin weirder every day man lol....


----------



## Kaura

Firstly, I saw CoB on their last show in Helsinki and man, what a show! They were tighter than ever and the setlist was also very nice.

Secondly (and kinda off-topic), we finally know the location of their secret warehouse practice room : https://www.toimitilaa.fi/property/...iertuevarastotilaa-bandille-koivuhaka-vantaa/

Currently, I live only 9 miles away but I've spent my whole life around this area and back in the day I used to casually hunt down the location when I happened to drive around the industrial areas and see if any of places I saw matched the one seen in the band's videos.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Firstly, I saw CoB on their last show in Helsinki and man, what a show! They were tighter than ever and the setlist was also very nice.
> 
> Secondly (and kinda off-topic), we finally know the location of their secret warehouse practice room : https://www.toimitilaa.fi/property/...iertuevarastotilaa-bandille-koivuhaka-vantaa/
> 
> Currently, I live only 9 miles away but I've spent my whole life around this area and back in the day I used to casually hunt down the location when I happened to drive around the industrial areas and see if any of places I saw matched the one seen in the band's videos.


Includes: Ikea bed formerly used by undead skeleton. 1+ necromancy on use.

Kind of interesting article I found too, It's in finnish but google translate actually works this time.(very rare for finnish articles xD)
https://astiastudio.fi/5-things-you-didnt-know-about-children-of-bodoms-something-wild-album/

According to this, that Talking of the Trees SW version might actually still exist.


----------



## NotDonVito

Also has anybody looked at the tabs for Kissing the Shadows online? They're so stupid. They make every riff like 3x times harder to play for no reason. I've been grinding through the song, really fun to play, but even after 11 years of guitar I still can't do some of those sweep patterns.


----------



## Metropolis

NotDonVito said:


> Includes: Ikea bed formerly used by undead skeleton. 1+ necromancy on use.
> 
> Kind of interesting article I found too, It's in finnish but google translate actually works this time.(very rare for finnish articles xD)
> https://astiastudio.fi/5-things-you-didnt-know-about-children-of-bodoms-something-wild-album/
> 
> According to this, that Talking of the Trees SW version might actually still exist.



You can change the language either english or russian from upper right corner. 

Didn't know their place was nowadays only six miles from where I live.


----------



## NotDonVito

Metropolis said:


> You can change the language either english or russian from upper right corner.
> 
> Didn't know their place was nowadays only six miles from where I live.


oh didn't notice that xD i knew google translate still couldn't into finnish


----------



## Kaura

Metropolis said:


> Didn't know their place was nowadays only six miles from where I live.



Wanna start a band, fellow Vantaanian?


----------



## works0fheart

NotDonVito said:


> Also has anybody looked at the tabs for Kissing the Shadows online? They're so stupid. They make every riff like 3x times harder to play for no reason. I've been grinding through the song, really fun to play, but even after 11 years of guitar I still can't do some of those sweep patterns.



If you check the old Children of Bodom forums on ultimate metal there's a tab thread there that's pretty accurate. Two of the dudes there, Mitch and Arcane have some of the best Bodom covers up on YouTube and have for years so I usually trust their tabs. I do know what you mean about making some of the riffs more difficult than they really are just for the sake of doing so. I think I have a tab of that song on my computer that's pretty accurate that I could send you if you'd like. None of the riffs in it are hard. The melodies in the verse and chorus are a little tricky at first but not too bad once you practice them a bit. The solos are hard as shit but the patterns within them are pretty simple. Most of them are just really fast, like the outro sweeps. The sweeps themselves are also pretty simple but for some reason a lot of people get those wrong as well and over complicate them.

The theme with a lot of the tabs out there is people really overthinking what they're hearing. Most of their riffs and whatnot are pretty straightforward, it's just the solos that get a little tough to handle because of the speed. The only album that really isnt this way is AYDY. The riffs on it are a bit tricky and I think that album got a lot more flack than it deserved, by myself included, but looking back it's some pretty complex songwriting.

Here's an old cover by Arcane from the CoB boards that's pretty damned close


----------



## NotDonVito

I would definitely like to have another look at the arpeggios, in particular the 5 string patterns are very tricky in the tabs that I’ve seen. The 3 string patterns are simple Yngwie type stuff, it’s just a matter of playing them up to speed and clean. You’re right saying the song itself isn’t difficult, but some of these tabs have you moving your fingers up and down everywhere for no reason sometimes. The notes are accurate, just not the positioning. I’ve re-worked most of the song myself at this point(aside from the solo).

Okay I watched that cover(I’ve seen this guy before actually), and now I think even the chords in the rhythm parts are completely wrong with most of these tabs. Although a good example of what I was originally talking about is the riff at 0:30. There’s a much simpler way to play that part, although I believe Alexi does play it this way himself live.

I play it like G:10 - 12 B:10 G:10 
B:13 - 10 - 12 G:12 sorry for shit elaboration it’s late and I’m phoneposting xD


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I remember those guys would tab a song in a comfortable way and then change up the fingering to how Alexi plays it in a music or live video so it end up being a lot more complicated in the sections where Alexi doesn't use his pinkie. I've always felt Alexi arranges a lot of licks awkwardly when they could be played in much tighter positions with less fretting hand movements.

Just find out what works best for you.


----------



## works0fheart

That's the right answer there^ Alexi was pretty inconsistent with how he played stuff live himself and would often change stuff just because he felt like it. Kissing the Shadows is a big one he did that on as well as Downfall and many others.


----------



## Kaura

Stolen from CoB's FB page:




Taken during NA Tour in 2000. Henkka looks so happy compared to these days. <3


----------



## NotDonVito

"Photo credit has to go to Alexander Kuoppala."

Based and fatpilled. Also Henkka looks like a lesbian aunt.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Young and fresh then!


----------



## NotDonVito

For the 5 people that still care, mr alexi and Daniel are announcing the new “COB” today(11 am Finland time). Don’t know if there is any new music to go with it or not, but I’m hoping maybe they have one song ready.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> For the 5 people that still care, mr alexi and Daniel are announcing the new “COB” today(11 am Finland time). Don’t know if there is any new music to go with it or not, but I’m hoping maybe they have one song ready.



The new band is called Bodom After Midnight and if I understood correctly they'll hit the studio at the end of the year. Only 3 shows announced for the summer and who knows if they'll be able to do even those ones.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I figured he’d just continue the band under a different name. Such a shit deal to lose the rights to your band name and the songs you have 95%+ of the writing credits for on top of being the only one who wants to continue with the band.

Now unless Janne & co do what Alex Staropli from Rhapsody is going and continue under the name of Children of Bodom with a new frontman it seems odd for the band to split up but keep going anyway.


----------



## Kaura

Lorcan Ward said:


> I figured he’d just continue the band under a different name. Such a shit deal to lose the rights to your band name and the songs you have 95%+ of the writing credits for on top of being the only one who wants to continue with the band.
> 
> Now unless Janne & co do what Alex Staropli from Rhapsody is going and continue under the name of Children of Bodom with a new frontman it seems odd for the band to split up but keep going anyway.



Alexi said that he's gonna play the old Bodom stuff because he wrote them so he feels entitled to play them. I don't know if that causes problems but at least that's the plan.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

As long as a venue has a covers licence(someone chime in here) you can play what you want. At least that’s what I read on another Bodom discussion. Seeing as bands are playing Rhapsody songs under 4 different band names I don’t think it will cause any problems.

On the bright side he can leave nuclear blast to find another record company after they screwed him over on the last album release.


----------



## Mprinsje

Lorcan Ward said:


> As long as a venue has a covers licence(someone chime in here) you can play what you want. At least that’s what I read on another Bodom discussion. Seeing as bands are playing Rhapsody songs under 4 different band names I don’t think it will cause any problems.
> 
> On the bright side he can leave nuclear blast to find another record company after they screwed him over on the last album release.



Venue doesn't need a license for cover songs, bands can play whatever they like. (at least over here they don't, but I would assume it's the same in the US.). If venues needed a license for cover songs a lot of cover bands would be out of a job lol.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Mprinsje said:


> Venue doesn't need a license for cover songs, bands can play whatever they like



Yes they do. They have to pay for a licence that covers them for bands performing or music playing through speakers.


https://www.imro.ie/faq/licensing/


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Lorcan Ward said:


> Yes they do. They have to pay for a licence that covers them for bands performing or music playing through speakers.
> 
> 
> https://www.imro.ie/faq/licensing/



Yeah, this is correct. In Canada, the rights are managed by SOCAN. Every venue has to pay for a license regardless of whether they are playing the radio or hosting live music. Otherwise, they'd have to negotiate directly with the rights holders themselves to 'broadcast' their music in public, which is not feasible, and if they fail to do this it can result in fines. 

Venues are responsible for paying the fees, not the artists. Which I suppose is also why some venues can tell you not to play cover songs if they do not have a license, as you're obviously giving your consent for them to host your own original music when you play it live, but neither you nor they have the permissions for cover songs without a license. 

I believe the US is the same. I'm not sure who regulates it there...maybe the RIAA?


----------



## NotDonVito

interesting new direction for the boys! #bodomaftermidnight #coronavirus


----------



## Indigenous

Not what I was expecting at all. I thoroughly did not enjoy it.


----------



## Mathemagician

Is that just a song called “children of Bodom” by a band named Dickbuck?


----------



## NotDonVito

It’s Italian so I have no clue what the song is about, but the guy has a hcdr shirt so that’s pretty \m/ even if the song sucks fat ass.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dybbuk is a Jewish word for a malicious spirit (ie, Dybbuk box).


----------



## Leviathus

They shoulda went with "Bodom Beach Terror" and been volleyball themed but w/e. Wonder when we'll get a song...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> They shoulda went with "Bodom Beach Terror" and been volleyball themed but w/e. Wonder when we'll get a song...


They would've if WCW was still around and they could've debuted at Bash at the Beach.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They would've if WCW was still around and they could've debuted at Bash at the Beach.



AEW holds the trademark now, so not all hope is lost.


----------



## Kaura

https://www.instagram.com/p/CBThySbAv9p/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Sorry, can't copy the image from IG but anyway, Alexi just got a new custom shop ESP or actually two but there's not any pics of the other one. Interestingly enough this one has a single-coil in the neck. Blues side project incoming?


----------



## works0fheart

Early on a few of his guitars had a single coil in the neck. I think one of his Jackson's did as well as his Ibanez that was used for Something Wild.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Probably some Lynch worship, and other 80s guitarists with a SC in the neck.


----------



## NotDonVito

works0fheart said:


> Early on a few of his guitars had a single coil in the neck. I think one of his Jackson's did as well as his Ibanez that was used for Something Wild.


Yeah I vaguely remember some RR with a single coil on a Something Wild studio photo. I know Roope's yellow RR did, but this was before Sinergy. The Ibanez RG had a single coil in the middle.

I like single coils in the neck. It's warm, but more snappy than a humbucker.


----------



## Kaura

works0fheart said:


> Early on a few of his guitars had a single coil in the neck. I think one of his Jackson's did as well as his Ibanez that was used for Something Wild.



Yeah yeah, but ever since he switched to ESP he has always gone for the single humbucker config and that was like 17 years ago. 

In other news, I never knew Alexi collaborated with Marty Friedman. This song is better than anything CoB did after AYDY.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually think all of Alexi's personal Jacksons had only bridge pickups, while the ones with neck pickups were either borrowed from Roope, or he bought them from him or Roope gave them to him. Don't remember. 

Also I guess new band, new sounds.


----------



## NotDonVito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually think all of Alexi's personal Jacksons had only bridge pickups, while the ones with neck pickups were either borrowed from Roope, or he bought them from him or Roope gave them to him. Don't remember.
> 
> Also I guess new band, new sounds.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking. I don't think Alexi ever personally owned an RR with a neck pickup. That picture I remember, it's possible it could have belonged to Anssi Kippo. I really have no idea, and I wish I could find the picture. For reference if anyone wants to look, it's a grainy photo from the SW recording session at Kippo's studio back in the 90's.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I wonder what pickups are in that purple ESP.

EDIT: I'd guess seeing as he uses passive EMGs (with a boost), and the pickup has a logo in the area where an ESP would, plus pole pieces, I'd guess either an S1 or S2.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

On the Bodom after midnight Instagram there’s a quick video of Alexi’s other ESP and it has no neck pickup. It looks like it’s a twin.

I can’t believe I’ve never heard that Marty/Alexi collab.

Oops. Meant to write ESP.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lorcan Ward said:


> On the Bodom after midnight Instagram there’s a quick video of Alexi’s other Jackson and it has no neck pickup. It looks like it’s a twin.
> 
> I can’t believe I’ve never heard that Marty/Alexi collab.


Eh, no?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, no?



Huh?


----------



## Blytheryn

Lorcan Ward said:


> Huh?


Looks like it could have some element of glitter on it too? Absolutely sick.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The only thing there is the same ESP on Alexi's Instagram.


----------



## NotDonVito

It's on the Bodomaftermidnight's story.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> It's on the Bodomaftermidnight's story.


Ah I don't view stories.


----------



## Samark

How good does that look!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Why does the black bits look colored on sloppily with marker?


----------



## Mathemagician

The corksniffer in new says it needs gold hardware or black. But it’s a purple sparkle V with a single coil neck. It’s just beyond cool.


----------



## Indigenous

Are the top 4 frets scalloped? Kinda looks like it in that photo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Samark said:


> How good does that look!


I noticed that too. Probably som kinda effect for the aesthetic or something?



Indigenous said:


> Are the top 4 frets scalloped? Kinda looks like it in that photo.



He started scalloping the upper frets within the passed decade I think


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah I don't view stories.



Its basically your standard Alexi, but the purple chamelon finish and white pinstripes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.espguitars.com/articles...IuhILq8ZFtwHU5l49tOJTqqh14rad3xijdckEoURUV_Io











Also the pinstriping is intentional.


----------



## works0fheart

I like it. I already own like 4 V's all in the style of Rhoads type guitars but I'd buy this guitar depending what it's going for on release. I just wish Alexi would go back to the tummy cut on the back of his guitars. Much more comfy.


----------



## Kaura

works0fheart said:


> I like it. I already own like 4 V's all in the style of Rhoads type guitars but I'd buy this guitar depending what it's going for on release. I just wish Alexi would go back to the tummy cut on the back of his guitars. Much more comfy.



I wouldn't be surprised if they were +4K$


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

works0fheart said:


> I like it. I already own like 4 V's all in the style of Rhoads type guitars but I'd buy this guitar depending what it's going for on release. I just wish Alexi would go back to the tummy cut on the back of his guitars. Much more comfy.


He doesn't really need one, though. Dude is anorexic or some shit.


----------



## works0fheart

Kaura said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they were +4K$


If the older models are any indication, yeah, that sounds about right.


Spaced Out Ace said:


> He doesn't really need one, though. Dude is anorexic or some shit.


Yeah, as sad as it is to say I feel like the dude has taken a lot of years off of his life. Somewhere around his 30's he started looking like a meth'd out mom.


----------



## Kaura

works0fheart said:


> Yeah, as sad as it is to say I feel like the dude has taken a lot of years off of his life. Somewhere around his 30's he started looking like a meth'd out mom.



I think he looked fine like 3-5 years ago but when your diet consists of 90% alcohol 10% solid food and you take out the alcohol then that's what happens.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Take out the alcohol? He hasn't, I don't think.


----------



## NotDonVito

At least he doesn't look as bad as he did in 2019. Motherfucker was walking around looking like a dark souls enemy.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Take out the alcohol? He hasn't, I don't think.



He's stated in several interviews that he has cut a lot of his alcohol intake in the past few years. Dude almost died like 5 years ago on the road due to a stomach problem.


----------



## NotDonVito

Before his wife privated her insta, she would post stories of them drinking wine and shit together. Definitely still drinks at little at home, but not so much in the music world.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Either way, dude was looking scary at times. Looking real Alice Cooper '82-ish, and that dude was smoking freebase cocaine, lying about it being a relapse into alcoholism. His freebasing caused a riot in Montreal I think and his record company was like, "Yeah, just finish the last two albums on your contract, then fuck off. We aren't promoting or touring you." Dick Wagner was brought in for Zipper Catches Skin and was still pissed off about it decades later.

"Dick Wagner, who left halfway through the recording sessions, described _Zipper Catches Skin_ as “the off to the races speedy album”[5] and a “drug induced nightmare”.[5] Wagner later revealed in a segment of the Deleted Scenes on the 2014 documentary film _Super Duper Alice Cooper_ that Alice was smoking crack cocaine at the time and had a curtain set up behind the recording mic with a stool on it where he kept his crack pipe; he and other members of the band would sneak behind the curtain to take hits in between recording takes."

I think Dick is wrong, however (not surprising for non-addicts). From what I understand, Alice was doing freebase, which is basically cutting a piece of a brick of cocaine and smoking it, as opposed to the process of turning it into crack.

"Alice got the chance to work with singer Bernie Taupin, where they developed a strong friendship. They created an album together, which was based on characters from Alice's rehabilitation experience. The album came as a confession, Furnier states that the audience had been through the alcoholism with him, so he wanted to let them be through the cure as well. However, during his time of rehabilitation, new artists had taken over the music scene. Furnier was sober, something he'd never been while playing as Alice and he wasn't ready to fight that. Bernie, at the time was experimenting with cocaine, and Alice caught wind of it. He started to sink into an abyss that is described to be more tragic than any of his previous drinking. Bernie had to leave recording, because he knew he would also go down a bad path if he stayed."

If you listen to The Strange Case of..., Alice sounds pretty shitty and hoarse. I assume the reason is because of his drug abuse. It wasn't bad at this point, but by 79/80, it was so bad he began to look like a skeleton with dead skin stretched over it.

"During the time of his cocaine addiction, Sheryl gave birth to their first daughter. Sheryl did not want her daughter to be around him in the state he was in. She began divorce proceedings. Furnier went through a very bad high for a few days, he isolated himself and did not want anyone to see him in the state he was in. He eventually got up, looked in the mirror and saw that his eyes were bleeding. He knew that the situation he had placed himself in was turning into life or death. He packed up and left for Phoenix, where his parents helped him as much as they could, though his condition was very bad. He went to seek professional help, once he was out, he contacted Sheryl and said he was done with drugs. Sheryl agreed to counselling on the basis that he organized it." 

I'm not saying that Alexi is on drugs, but he wouldn't be the first or last musician to lie about his addictions. Anyways, Alice was so bad that his manager, Shep Gordon, was lying to Alice that they were "broke," to keep him from getting money as much as he could, as a sort of soft intervention. Even Bob Ezrin (if this makes no sense to you, look into it) was sick of Alice's drug abuse and bullshit while working on DaDa, which is saying something.


----------



## Leviathus

Those purple V's are sick! I still wish i bought the black one with pink pinstripes, best one imo.


----------



## works0fheart

I agree, but I love my blacky.


----------



## Leviathus

^A good one too.


----------



## brector

Kaura said:


> I think he looked fine like 3-5 years ago but when your diet consists of 90% alcohol 10% solid food and you take out the alcohol then that's what happens.


Typically it is the opposite. You replace the alcohol with foods high in sugar and gain weight.


----------



## fps

So if I lost track of this band at Hate Crew Death Roll, which albums since are worth listening to?


----------



## Choop

fps said:


> So if I lost track of this band at Hate Crew Death Roll, which albums since are worth listening to?



"Are You Dead Yet?" is good. Pretty much everything after can be hit & miss, though I enjoyed "Halo of Blood" a good bit. I've not given "Hexed" enough of a listen yet, but some of the riffs on it are cool.

A note--"Are You Dead Yet?" is where they go all in with drop tuning rather than standard, and Roope takes over on rhythm guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I like everything pretty much, and have even warmed up to HCDR, so I'm probably not the best person to ask.


----------



## NotDonVito

fps said:


> So if I lost track of this band at Hate Crew Death Roll, which albums since are worth listening to?


I would say check out their last 2 albums. The production is a lot better than their other post-HCDR albums, and they are tuned to B, which helped Alexi out on the vocals(he can't scream as high as he did on the early stuff). I Worship Chaos has more of a modern sound, like heavy riffing and moshy songs, where Hexed is more melodic to my ears.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> I would say check out their last 2 albums. The production is a lot better than their other post-HCDR albums, and they are tuned to B, which helped Alexi out on the vocals(he can't scream as high as he did on the early stuff). I Worship Chaos has more of a modern sound, like heavy riffing and moshy songs, where Hexed is more melodic to my ears.


Too bad you aren't from New York, then you could say you're the "Breast molester from Rochester."

EDIT: And the only one I think slurps pickled dicks through a glory hole as far as production goes is Blooddrunk. It sounds like Peter (he did that one, right?) recorded everything way too hot from the board, and then the mix/mastering only exacerbated the issues. Halo does sound very *italian kiss* though.


----------



## NotDonVito

Peter did the vocal production on Blooddrunk, but the bulk was handled by Mikko Karmila. The problem with that album is the guitars 100%. One of the worst guitar tones on a high budget professional metal album, up there with Death Magnetic.

Also I don't understand that reference


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> Peter did the vocal production on Blooddrunk, but the bulk was handled by Mikko Karmila. The problem with that album is the guitars 100%. One of the worst guitar tones on a high budget professional metal album, up there with Death Magnetic.
> 
> Also I don't understand that reference


----------



## Leviathus

Blooddrunk sounds mean y'all are buggin.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think Blooddrunk was low key why Blackouts were short lived.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


>


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think I've been listening to too much Bodom. I put the ABQ back in my guitars with an H4b/H2n setup in my H-1001 (Eb, Alexi EQ setting, about 30% on the gain boost). H500 has the ABQ with an F-ALX(H2b)/H2n setup in my H-500 (E, Alexi EQ, not sure about the gain boost). Might swap it out for the H3 in the bridge. I've upped the gain boost in the H-500, and it definitely gets it closer (output/gain wise) to the H-1001. We'll see. Still have the 2 85/60A sets if I choose to go back to those at some point.


----------



## works0fheart

fps said:


> So if I lost track of this band at Hate Crew Death Roll, which albums since are worth listening to?



So if you want the authentic experience, listen to Are You Dead Yet next. At the time a lot of people didn't like it, myself included, because it didn't sound like the old Bodom stuff but I've grown to really like it as time has gone on. It's got some of the most complex riffing they've ever wrote and some really neat ideas all around. From there, listen to each following album in order and hope that any of them will have any sort of similarity to the first few albums and then be disappointed or indifferent when each of them doesn't. I can't even remember many songs off of them aside from the singles really. 

Stick with AYDY and prior in my opinion.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bands change things up: ew, why can't their catalog be more like the first few. (ie, why can't they just AC/DC everything)
Bands that don't change: meh, heard it before, why can't they take more chances.


----------



## works0fheart

People say that a lot, but I find myself almost never saying the latter. The only ones I tend to say that with are ones I didn't like the sound of much to begin with, ie. Slayer.


----------



## Dyingsea

fps said:


> So if I lost track of this band at Hate Crew Death Roll, which albums since are worth listening to?



I did as well just because I didn't like much after that but honestly Hexed is a pretty good album that has the throwback sound to it. Very much like HCDR and some FTR with some touches of their more modern offerings. Was just glad to hear the old style guitar melodies and keys instead of the whole modern aggression sound for 16 years old metal kiddies they've been trying for the past 17 years. It felt much more inspired overall vs. status quo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dyingsea said:


> I did as well just because I didn't like much after that but honestly Hexed is a pretty good album that has the throwback sound to it. Very much like HCDR and some FTR with some touches of their more modern offerings. Was just glad to hear the old style guitar melodies and keys instead of the whole modern aggression sound for 16 years old metal kiddies they've been trying for the past 17 years. It felt much more inspired overall vs. status quo.


Retreading old paths = "inspired"

Odd.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Random, but I'd like an Alexi model that reminds me of the Pink n Black attack, Bret the Hitman Hart.


----------



## fps

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Retreading old paths = "inspired"
> 
> Odd.



While I appreciate both sides of this, there are two views. If a band leaves behind something which is quite fresh in a way to explore “new” paths, but those paths are more generic of other bands, it’s hard to say that’s an innovative change, although I’m well aware it’s new to them and they want those kinds of songs to have in their set. 

I’ll go to Opeth, who started aping prog bands from the 70s, and their previous style of blending foresty folk with bleak melancholy metal was more innovative and ear catching.

But yes I think it’s a good recommendation based on the assumption that I liked up to HCDR and haven’t listened to anything since. I might like the change of styles of course, but I liked the singles from Hexed and singles from previous records passed me by.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

fps said:


> While I appreciate both sides of this, there are two views. If a band leaves behind something which is quite fresh in a way to explore “new” paths, but those paths are more generic of other bands, it’s hard to say that’s an innovative change, although I’m well aware it’s new to them and they want those kinds of songs to have in their set.
> 
> I’ll go to Opeth, who started aping prog bands from the 70s, and their previous style of blending foresty folk with bleak melancholy metal was more innovative and ear catching.
> 
> But yes I think it’s a good recommendation based on the assumption that I liked up to HCDR and haven’t listened to anything since. I might like the change of styles of course, but I liked the singles from Hexed and singles from previous records passed me by.


Opeth sounded like they just recorded a bunch of parts and riffs, threw them into a blender, and what it spit out was the arrangements for their songs.

If I want to listen to Neo Classical Blackened 80s Death Synth, I still have the first three albums. I was hoping they'd pursue that change of pace with Halo, and didn't really do that.

EDIT: By the way, a band like COB having "singles" and whether or not they got passed by or not is odd. Other than Sirius XM, who is going to play them?


----------



## fps

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Opeth sounded like they just recorded a bunch of parts and riffs, threw them into a blender, and what it spit out was the arrangements for their songs.
> 
> If I want to listen to Neo Classical Blackened 80s Death Synth, I still have the first three albums. I was hoping they'd pursue that change of pace with Halo, and didn't really do that.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, a band like COB having "singles" and whether or not they got passed by or not is odd. Other than Sirius XM, who is going to play them?



Strongly disagree on your comment about Opeth.

Bands announce “singles” all the time, or new songs, whatever you want to call them, the ones they make videos for.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

fps said:


> Strongly disagree on your comment about Opeth.
> 
> Bands announce “singles” all the time, or new songs, whatever you want to call them, the ones they make videos for.


Honestly don't care if you disagree because it is my opinion. Their song arrangements come across as random parts fed into a blender and whatever it spits out is the random assortment of parts they put to disc.


----------



## fps

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Honestly don't care if you disagree because it is my opinion. Their song arrangements come across as random parts fed into a blender and whatever it spits out is the random assortment of parts they put to disc.



Ok, well you seem to be a little aggressive, and don’t seem especially interesting to talk to, so that’s the end of that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

fps said:


> Ok, well you seem to be a little aggressive, and don’t seem especially interesting to talk to, so that’s the end of that.


Ta-ta.


----------



## fps

Choop said:


> "Are You Dead Yet?" is good. Pretty much everything after can be hit & miss, though I enjoyed "Halo of Blood" a good bit. I've not given "Hexed" enough of a listen yet, but some of the riffs on it are cool.
> 
> A note--"Are You Dead Yet?" is where they go all in with drop tuning rather than standard, and Roope takes over on rhythm guitar.



Drop tuning changes a band's sound so much, changes the way you write too, lotta temptation to ride a string when it's a C# or C or something, just sounds so good and chunky.


----------



## Choop

fps said:


> Drop tuning changes a band's sound so much, changes the way you write too, lotta temptation to ride a string when it's a C# or C or something, just sounds so good and chunky.



It really does--I always think about In Flames in that regard haha. Also I've been listening to "Hexed" more, and dig it a lot right now. It had been mentioned earlier here, but it really does have a throwback feel while not seeming forced.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Here is some of my favourite songs from albums post HCDR:

Are You Dead Yet - Bastards of Bodom

I just love the energy from this track. Everyone sticks out in this, the bass and drums even get their time to shine. The guitars have all the catchy Bodom melodies. The keyboards really compliment the rhythms. On Are You Dead Yet they started taking a step back because of how Alexi was writing in more of an American thrash metal style that didn't mesh well with keyboards. Super tasty guitar solo to top it off.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blooddrunk - Smile Pretty for the Devil

I'm not a fan of Blooddrunk. I enjoyed Are you dead Yet despite the stylistic change towards a more Americanised sound they started on HCDR and ditching a lot of the European metal elements from the first 3 albums. This is the standout track for me. Like Bastards of Bodom it has that full band energy and has some of the elements from earlier albums that weren't in the majority of other songs. Like Bastards of Bodom everyone gets a window to shine. It's not just a wall of guitars for the full length of the song and feels like a band all in sync together. One of Janne's best solos on the album and one of my favourite Alexi solos. I always felt like this song didn't fit in on the album and was ideas left over somewhere between HCDR and AYDY.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reckless Relentless Forever - Roundtrip to hell and Back

I really enjoyed the first 5 tracks on this album and sections from the remaining 4. This is the standout track IMO. They bring the pace down so instead of fast technical rhythm work we get catchy atmospheric melodies like Angels Don't Kill. It's not as powerful but . I had this and the other first 4 tracks on repeat for a month in my car. I hated Was it Worth and couldn't understand why they released that as the track to push the album.



Reckless Relentless Forever - Title Track

I love this track. The intro section is one of Alexi's best compositions IMO and where he shows how he's matured when it comes to songwriting. Crafting an intro that builds up to the first verse. I love Bodom's earlier albums but the songwriting is one of the weakest parts. Keyboards are also better utilised than Blooddrunk



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm not a fan of anything from Halo of Blood. It was the first Bodom album where I was genuinely disappointed that I couldn't take anything positive away from it.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I Worship Chaos - Morrigan

I don't like this album as a whole but this track is my favourite. Big Follow the Reaper vibes in places. This was the album they went back to(or tried to) the melodic death metal atmospheres. Tuning to C# Standard and Drop B also helped mixed things up again. It's amazing how much a semitone can change the same melody and phrase ideas into something different.



This is an odd track for Bodom but it was good to finally hear them branching out and do something different. The solo at 3:35 is one of Alexi's best IMO. I was always wondering why he didn't do more solos like Sinergy's Razorblade Salvation so it was good to finally hear him do another one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGlDw_9cUUo

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hexed - Under Grass and Clover

I thought this album was ok. I listened a few times and didn't go back. This track however is one of my favourite Bodom tracks. I've listened to it a hundreds times plus by now. Its cool they brought back the vibe from earlier albums but it doesn't really work if you aren't in the same place and frame of mind you were back then. A lot of fans do wish bands would go back to their earlier styles and this is an example of when bands do. There was a lot of tension in the band around this time so who knows how much that affected the songwriting and recording.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBa6fp8ac2Y


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Only 5 embed links to a post so here's the other two so people don't have to leave the site:


----------



## Ataraxia2320

My 2c. After Are you dead yet, Hexxed has been the only album that's been worth the listen for me. 

Some great songs on the newer albums, but not one of them is a belter from start to finish. 

Disclaimer, I am only a fan of are you dead yet and hate crew deathroll.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm apparently one of the few who enjoys their entire catalog, even if the tone/production of Something Wild and Blooddrunk could be better.


----------



## mastapimp

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm apparently one of the few who enjoys their entire catalog, even if the tone/production of Something Wild and Blooddrunk could be better.


Did you have a sudden change of heart?


Spaced Out Ace said:


> The only albums I can do without are Bloodrunk and HCDR. Not a fan of either. By the way, I feel that last album of HCDR B sides to be just as uninspired as Bloodrunk if not more so.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> I like both for different reasons. Hexed on the other hand was not worth buying. One and done with that shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mastapimp said:


> Did you have a sudden change of heart?


I have grown to enjoy HCDR. As for Blooddrunk, I can enjoy it for what it is, but if I traveled to an alternate reality where it didn't exist, it wouldn't be a total bummer.

Hexed is alright, though I view the same as a horror film remake: it's pretty redundant to retread old tires, and whether it is a slasher film remake or a band revisiting an old style, it's still less than it could be had they actually explored something different. Generally they are done for monetary reasons.

So I can put Blooddrunk and Hexed on and not feel like I've wasted my time, but they are flawed. HCDR has been a change of heart though.


----------



## feilong29

Lorcan Ward said:


> Here is some of my favourite songs from albums post HCDR:
> 
> Are You Dead Yet - Bastards of Bodom
> 
> I just love the energy from this track. Everyone sticks out in this, the bass and drums even get their time to shine. The guitars have all the catchy Bodom melodies. The keyboards really compliment the rhythms. On Are You Dead Yet they started taking a step back because of how Alexi was writing in more of an American thrash metal style that didn't mesh well with keyboards. Super tasty guitar solo to top it off.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Reckless Relentless Forever - Roundtrip to hell and Back
> 
> I really enjoyed the first 5 tracks on this album and sections from the remaining 4. This is the standout track IMO. They bring the pace down so instead of fast technical rhythm work we get catchy atmospheric melodies like Angels Don't Kill. It's not as powerful but . I had this and the other first 4 tracks on repeat for a month in my car. I hated Was it Worth and couldn't understand why they released that as the track to push the album.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I agree with you on AYDY - Bastards of Bodom. I also like Next in Line and We're Not Gonna Fall. I feel it has the same vibe/energy as BoB and a very Summertime-time, let's go on a cruise on a nice day vibe to it. I actually enjoyed that entire album, and I think it was the best post-HCDR album for their new sound. I like the majority of their catalog but I tend to stick with a select few in their entirety.
> 
> RRF - Roundtrip to Hell and Back is one of my most favorite songs of theirs, mainly because I am a HUGE Sinergy fan, and I feel this song could have been a Sinergy song haha.


----------



## works0fheart

Going back to the previous conversation, I'm all for a band trying new things, but as long as they feel like genuinely original ideas and not just trying to dumb things down to catch a broader audience. Even with metal, CoB started as a pretty niche band with mostly guitar nerds liking them. Somewhere around HCDR/AYDY and everything that follows they certainly started to sound more Americanized, probably due in part to who they were touring with at the time, ie. Lamb of God and the like. I feel like they didn't make the change of sound for the sake of interesting songwriting so much as they made it as an attempt to connect more with a wider audience. Funny thing is, by the time this started happening Bodom was already becoming popular because of their past work and I think a lot of people lost interest and the last few albums has been the band realizing that. Basic song structures and so on are fine, and I'm not going to demonize it, but I can understand why people don't like it.

TL;DR: My 2 cents on an argument that's already been beat to death for years, on a forum on the internet where opinions are everywhere and people aren't usually swayed anyways but oh well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Yeah, they should've kept that "original" idea of slamming Swedish Yngwie-isms into death metal. Nevermind that taking horror movie snippets, Yngwie licks (I'm sure there is a mathematical equation, something to the effect of EVH clone / 2 = number of YJM clones), repurposed classical pieces (didn't Criss do this at least a few times in Savatage), and putting that in a metal context were hardly original.

I think "unique" might be a better word, in the context they threw it all together in. Other than that, shit had been done before and Alexi apparently wanted to write different shit.

But hey, people are still complaining about EVH maturing and writing more complex songs that weren't a backdrop for their egotistical singer to go "HEY IM GONNA FUCK YOUR GIRLFRIEND PAL!" to some heckler who threw a half dollar coin at him.


----------



## Leviathus

I dug when CoB evolved into the rockin' pentatonic stuff from the neoclassical stuff, not that the latter wasn't great too. I feel like the inspiration tank started runnin' low after Blooddrunk though, and every album since was a snoozefest for the most part.


----------



## works0fheart

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, they should've kept that "original" idea of slamming Swedish Yngwie-isms into death metal. Nevermind that taking horror movie snippets, Yngwie licks (I'm sure there is a mathematical equation, something to the effect of EVH clone / 2 = number of YJM clones), repurposed classical pieces (didn't Criss do this at least a few times in Savatage), and putting that in a metal context were hardly original.
> 
> I think "unique" might be a better word, in the context they threw it all together in. Other than that, shit had been done before and Alexi apparently wanted to write different shit.
> 
> But hey, people are still complaining about EVH maturing and writing more complex songs that weren't a backdrop for their egotistical singer to go "HEY IM GONNA FUCK YOUR GIRLFRIEND PAL!" to some heckler who threw a half dollar coin at him.



I'm sure you're not meaning to, but I don't get why you get so up in arms over simple stuff man. This post right here is one of numerous times I've seen you act like a douche in just this thread alone and it's hard for me to even bother to read what you're saying when you come off like that.

Also, EVH is one of the most overrated guitarist of all time and his own egotistical attitude fits pretty firmly with the singers he chose. I'm not sure I can think of many other guitar players out there with ego's as large as his save maybe for Yngwie.


----------



## fps

Lorcan Ward said:


> Here is some of my favourite songs from albums post HCDR:
> 
> Are You Dead Yet - Bastards of Bodom
> 
> I just love the energy from this track. Everyone sticks out in this, the bass and drums even get their time to shine. The guitars have all the catchy Bodom melodies. The keyboards really compliment the rhythms. On Are You Dead Yet they started taking a step back because of how Alexi was writing in more of an American thrash metal style that didn't mesh well with keyboards. Super tasty guitar solo to top it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Blooddrunk - Smile Pretty for the Devil
> 
> I'm not a fan of Blooddrunk. I enjoyed Are you dead Yet despite the stylistic change towards a more Americanised sound they started on HCDR and ditching a lot of the European metal elements from the first 3 albums. This is the standout track for me. Like Bastards of Bodom it has that full band energy and has some of the elements from earlier albums that weren't in the majority of other songs. Like Bastards of Bodom everyone gets a window to shine. It's not just a wall of guitars for the full length of the song and feels like a band all in sync together. One of Janne's best solos on the album and one of my favourite Alexi solos. I always felt like this song didn't fit in on the album and was ideas left over somewhere between HCDR and AYDY.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Reckless Relentless Forever - Roundtrip to hell and Back
> 
> I really enjoyed the first 5 tracks on this album and sections from the remaining 4. This is the standout track IMO. They bring the pace down so instead of fast technical rhythm work we get catchy atmospheric melodies like Angels Don't Kill. It's not as powerful but . I had this and the other first 4 tracks on repeat for a month in my car. I hated Was it Worth and couldn't understand why they released that as the track to push the album.
> 
> 
> 
> Reckless Relentless Forever - Title Track
> 
> I love this track. The intro section is one of Alexi's best compositions IMO and where he shows how he's matured when it comes to songwriting. Crafting an intro that builds up to the first verse. I love Bodom's earlier albums but the songwriting is one of the weakest parts. Keyboards are also better utilised than Blooddrunk
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm not a fan of anything from Halo of Blood. It was the first Bodom album where I was genuinely disappointed that I couldn't take anything positive away from it.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I Worship Chaos - Morrigan
> 
> I don't like this album as a whole but this track is my favourite. Big Follow the Reaper vibes in places. This was the album they went back to(or tried to) the melodic death metal atmospheres. Tuning to C# Standard and Drop B also helped mixed things up again. It's amazing how much a semitone can change the same melody and phrase ideas into something different.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an odd track for Bodom but it was good to finally hear them branching out and do something different. The solo at 3:35 is one of Alexi's best IMO. I was always wondering why he didn't do more solos like Sinergy's Razorblade Salvation so it was good to finally hear him do another one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGlDw_9cUUo
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hexed - Under Grass and Clover
> 
> I thought this album was ok. I listened a few times and didn't go back. This track however is one of my favourite Bodom tracks. I've listened to it a hundreds times plus by now. Its cool they brought back the vibe from earlier albums but it doesn't really work if you aren't in the same place and frame of mind you were back then. A lot of fans do wish bands would go back to their earlier styles and this is an example of when bands do. There was a lot of tension in the band around this time so who knows how much that affected the songwriting and recording.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBa6fp8ac2Y




Thanks so much for taking the time, gonna give these a listen! \m/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

works0fheart said:


> I'm sure you're not meaning to, but I don't get why you get so up in arms over simple stuff man. This post right here is one of numerous times I've seen you act like a douche in just this thread alone and it's hard for me to even bother to read what you're saying when you come off like that.
> 
> Also, EVH is one of the most overrated guitarist of all time and his own egotistical attitude fits pretty firmly with the singers he chose. I'm not sure I can think of many other guitar players out there with ego's as large as his save maybe for Yngwie.


It just wasn't that original, aside from maybe how they put it together. 

Kinda hard to be overrated when you single handedly started a subgenre all on your own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Kinda hard to be overrated when you single handedly started a subgenre all on your own.



Both EVH and Yngwie did a shit ton to change the landscape of rock, hard rock, and metal music.

Douches? Hell fucking yeah they're massive assholes. Overrated? Nah.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both EVH and Yngwie did a shit ton to change the landscape of rock, hard rock, and metal music.
> 
> Douches? Hell fucking yeah they're massive assholes. Overrated? Nah.


Yngwie needs to send a few checks to Uli if he's going to take that title. I think EVH gets a lot of shit for how he acted from 98 to 04.


----------



## Alberto7

I will never forget a moment about 12-13 years ago, in 2007-2008.

I was watching TV when my dad came and sat next to me. My father will rarely listen to anything outside of Latin or 70's-80's music.
Some 5 minutes pass and I hear him very lowly humming a tune that I could sort of recognize, but could barely make out.
It eventually comes to me: it's extremely similar to the intro melody to Punch Me I Bleed! But I was kind of in disbelief.
So I ask him "dad, what the hell are you singing?!" and he replies "I think I took your iPod instead of mine before I left to the gym."

The man spent 1.5 hours pumping iron at the gym listening to CoB, and he loved every minute of it.

Needless to say, I am still proud of that moment.


----------



## Alberto7

You know, I don't remember ever giving Hexed a go since it came out. I think right after it came out I might have put it on in the background while focusing on something else (probably work) and quickly forgot it was even on and just shut it off without thinking twice about it.

I'm listening to it now and giving it my full attention... I just spent the last while looking at the available Edwards Scythe Alexi signatures on eBay, and I am very interested.

I actually like the album quite a lot.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Might seem off topic if you haven't seen it, but...

"Is this your homework, Larry? Do you see what happens, Larry? This is what happens WHEN YOU FUCK A STRANGER IN THE ASS!"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> You know, I don't remember ever giving Hexed a go since it came out. I think right after it came out I might have put it on in the background while focusing on something else (probably work) and quickly forgot it was even on and just shut it off without thinking twice about it.
> 
> I'm listening to it now and giving it my full attention... I just spent the last while looking at the available Edwards Scythe Alexi signatures on eBay, and I am very interested.
> 
> I actually like the album quite a lot.


Hmm... nice guitars, but I've grown accustom to the bottom horn being between a standard RR and a King V in terms of size.


----------



## Alberto7

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hmm... nice guitars, but I've grown accustom to the bottom horn being between a standard RR and a King V in terms of size.



If I am not mistaken (and I may well be... I've been quite out of the guitar game for quite a while now), the Edwards Alexi signatures have the actual shape that Alexi's Custom Shop ESP has, whereas the LTD versions have a slightly longer lower horn in order to avoid infringing the copyright from the Jackson Randy Rhoads shape. As I understood, Japan has no such restrictions on shapes, so Edwards only sells to the Japanese market. Oh, eBay... 

Once upon a blue moon I owned the very first version of the Alexi Signature (an AL-600), and one of my main gripes with it was that the lower horn was too long. It was also quite neck-heavy. And the neck was pretty slick. And access to the 24th fret SUCKED. (This was addressed in future models by having the tiny cutaway placed next to the 21st-ish fret instead of at the 19th fret.) And it could only play one thing, and that was CoB songs. Regardless, I always low-key regretted selling that guitar.

I've been wanting a new guitar for a while now, (my last guitar purchase was in 2012, not considering upgrades for my already-existing gear) and I am seriously considering getting one of these Edwards. Even the price is pretty good. Maybe get the Scythe one and then sand the finish on the neck a bit to make it matte and a bit more grippy.

Anyways, I ramble now.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> This is what happens WHEN YOU FUCK A STRANGER IN THE ASS!"



You know, I've never seen this movie, (I know, shame on me) but I walked around for ~6 years wearing a t-shirt that had that written on it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> You know, I've never seen this movie, (I know, shame on me) but I walked around for ~6 years wearing a t-shirt that had that written on it.


Shame.


----------



## Metropolis

Kaura said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they were +4K$



They came out, price is 5999€. Identical to made in ESP Japan Custom Shop which Laiho himself has. Still pretty damn expensive...


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> If I am not mistaken (and I may well be... I've been quite out of the guitar game for quite a while now), the Edwards Alexi signatures have the actual shape that Alexi's Custom Shop ESP has, whereas the LTD versions have a slightly longer lower horn in order to avoid infringing the copyright from the Jackson Randy Rhoads shape. As I understood, Japan has no such restrictions on shapes, so Edwards only sells to the Japanese market. Oh, eBay...
> 
> Once upon a blue moon I owned the very first version of the Alexi Signature (an AL-600), and one of my main gripes with it was that the lower horn was too long. It was also quite neck-heavy. And the neck was pretty slick. And access to the 24th fret SUCKED. (This was addressed in future models by having the tiny cutaway placed next to the 21st-ish fret instead of at the 19th fret.) And it could only play one thing, and that was CoB songs. Regardless, I always low-key regretted selling that guitar.
> 
> I've been wanting a new guitar for a while now, (my last guitar purchase was in 2012, not considering upgrades for my already-existing gear) and I am seriously considering getting one of these Edwards. Even the price is pretty good. Maybe get the Scythe one and then sand the finish on the neck a bit to make it matte and a bit more grippy.
> 
> Anyways, I ramble now.



I ended up with an Ibanez AZ... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He's baaaaaack


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nice.


----------



## iamaom

So is BAM literally just COB but minus some old members?


----------



## works0fheart

Yes, but instead of some old members, it's just Alexi.


----------



## Kaura

Just read a review about their last night's gig and at least the setlist seemed nice.


----------



## Dyingsea

While time will tell, there seems to be a bit more focus on revisiting the old bodom sound with the new iteration and performing the older songs... at least thus far. Hopefully that trend continues.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Hopefully it doesn't. Otherwise there is no reason to buy new albums, and you can just stick a fork in em, because they'll be a nostalgia act. Actually, they'll essentially be nothing more than a tribute band with Alexi. Only thing missing will be members who look and act like other members. You know, sorta like KISS the past 17 years.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

What I wonder is Alexi just wanting to stay touring and play his songs or is he going to be releasing albums and slowly fazing out Bodom songs. Will it be like Mark Knopfler where he plays one or two dire straits songs and the rest are his own. 

It is strange to see him on stage with a different band. Must be awful to be kicked out of your band but still play their setlist cause they’re your songs. So it’s basically still Bodom just under a different name.


----------



## works0fheart

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hopefully it doesn't. Otherwise there is no reason to buy new albums, and you can just stick a fork in em, because they'll be a nostalgia act. Actually, they'll essentially be nothing more than a tribute band with Alexi. Only thing missing will be members who look and act like other members. You know, sorta like KISS the past 17 years.



I mean, you may say this, but that's the material that people have been wanting to hear live for years that often took a back seat to whatever new stuff they had promote. I agree that nostalgia acts don't usually have that much longevity, but unless the new material their releasing is that good, most people would rather hear the old stuff anyways. When I go to see Iron Maiden live, chances are I'm not there for the new material.

EDIT: Alexi is actually playing and singing better than he has in years in those videos. Maybe this has somewhat lit a fire in him again to actually try live.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

works0fheart said:


> I mean, you may say this, but that's the material that people have been wanting to hear live for years that often took a back seat to whatever new stuff they had promote. I agree that nostalgia acts don't usually have that much longevity, but unless the new material their releasing is that good, most people would rather hear the old stuff anyways. When I go to see Iron Maiden live, chances are I'm not there for the new material.
> 
> EDIT: Alexi is actually playing and singing better than he has in years in those videos. Maybe this has somewhat lit a fire in him again to actually try live.


Except Maiden alternates between nostalgia act greatest hits setlists and more adventurous setlists quite often to be labeled a nostalgia act. That said, if all this tribute band is going to do is best of setlists, then I have less than zero interest, both as a live band and with regards to new albums.


----------



## mungiisi

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's baaaaaack




BAM can't reach the magic the classic COB lineup did during the peak years (first 4 albums) but it's very good to see and hear Alexi playing, singing and doing well. 

Let's see how their first original songs will be, though I don't think they're in hurry to make any releases soon. Alexi has a big back catalog of COB songs and the COVID19 being around there's no reason to release anything as touring can't be made in full force.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> is he going to be releasing albums and slowly fazing out Bodom songs.



That's my impression of the situation - they're gonna play the CoB back catalogue as their own, but slowly add new stuff as well. I don't think they'll ever get to the point where there's no CoB songs in the setlist though.

Anyway, I checked out the videos and thought the songs sounded as good as ever, so good for them. I'm not paying to see them separately (well, unless they come to my town, which is never gonna happen), but if they're playing a festival I'm going to, I'll definitely check them out. I'm pretty sure they'll be on every festival in Finland next summer...


----------



## fps

mungiisi said:


> BAM can't reach the magic the classic COB lineup did during the peak years (first 4 albums) but it's very good to see and hear Alexi playing, singing and doing well.
> 
> Let's see how their first original songs will be, though I don't think they're in hurry to make any releases soon. Alexi has a big back catalog of COB songs and the COVID19 being around there's no reason to release anything as touring can't be made in full force.



Should give him plenty of time to write something that can really usher in Phase 2 of his career. A make or break record in some ways coming up.... Exciting, in a sense.


----------



## p0ke

fps said:


> Should give him plenty of time to write something that can really usher in Phase 2 of his career. A make or break record in some ways coming up.... Exciting, in a sense.



Yeah, I hope that's how they see it. It could kick them in the ass and make them work harder for it, but there's also a chance they'll just half-ass it because they already have the whole CoB catalogue after all...


----------



## fps

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I hope that's how they see it. It could kick them in the ass and make them work harder for it, but there's also a chance they'll just half-ass it because they already have the whole CoB catalogue after all...



I don't really know what's going on - are CoB continuing without Alexi as well? That seems a bold move....


----------



## Blytheryn

fps said:


> I don't really know what's going on - are CoB continuing without Alexi as well? That seems a bold move....



Nope.


----------



## gnoll

Do we know they are gonna make new music at all?

I have not really listened to COB post Follow The Reaper but it could be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Alexi will definitely be making new music. Hexed was finished 2 1/2 years ago, maybe more so he must have songs ready. It would be cool for if he let Daniel Freyberg co-write. He was the vocalist, guitarist and keyboardist for Naildown, Dreamcrusher is a really good album blending melodeath and grunge elements. Mix that with Bodom/Sinergy and Alexi could really start a new chapter with Bodom after Midnight.


----------



## feilong29

Lorcan Ward said:


> Alexi will definitely be making new music. Hexed was finished 2 1/2 years ago, maybe more so he must have songs ready. It would be cool for if he let Daniel Freyberg co-write. He was the vocalist, guitarist and keyboardist for Naildown, Dreamcrusher is a really good album blending melodeath and grunge elements. Mix that with Bodom/Sinergy and Alexi could really start a new chapter with Bodom after Midnight.



Bro! I was just thinking the other day that Alexi could use the opportunity to bring some of that writing prowess from Sinergy over to B.A.M. Lord knows I was hoping for that 4th Sinergy Album lol.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I know they were working on a 4th album. I'd love if he brought those ideas to BAM and even played some Sinergy songs live.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Lovely to see them playing the songs tight. Wish them nothing but success, but its an uphill battle.


----------



## ArtDecade

Ataraxia2320 said:


> its an uphill battle.



Why? Alexi was the creative force in COB. Now, he will be the central creative force in another band - like COB but with a different band name. The fans haven't gone anywhere and they want more.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> It would be cool for if he let Daniel Freyberg co-write.



I definitely hope so. I also hope that the new Naildown album that has been in the works for years will actually come out someday  He's a really nice guy by the way. About 15 years ago I booked Naildown to play at a small festival me and some friends arranged and had the chance to talk with him in depth. I don't remember what we talked about though 
Later I met him before a show when he was in Norther, and I asked him about how Naildown is doing, and he said "new album sooner than you think!", and the next day they posted that Heikki Saari (drummer of Norther back then, now in Finntroll and doing live drums for Wintersun) is their drummer and recording has begun... Ah, good times...
Sorry for going a bit off topic.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kim Goss is back as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NotDonVito said:


> Kim Goss is back as well.




The thicc bass tone and Kim's vocals are the only thing I like about this.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That singer is... just no.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

ArtDecade said:


> Why? Alexi was the creative force in COB. Now, he will be the central creative force in another band - like COB but with a different band name. The fans haven't gone anywhere and they want more.



I would say it's an uphill battle because:

1) COB's musical output has gone very stale over the last few albums in my personal opinion, and the style of metal they are playing has fallen very much out of vogue (Although I must admit I enjoyed some of hexxed)

2) Branding is important and Bodom after midnight wont have the same draw that the Children of Bodom name has for casual listeners. It sounds very much like the name of a cover band.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I would say it's an uphill battle because:
> 
> 1) COB's musical output has gone very stale over the last few albums in my personal opinion, and the style of metal they are playing has fallen very much out of vogue (Although I must admit I enjoyed some of hexxed)
> 
> 2) Branding is important and Bodom after midnight wont have the same draw that the Children of Bodom name has for casual listeners. It sounds very much like the name of a cover band.
> 
> Just my 2c.


And with people wanting best of setlists from the first three or four albums, it will be a cover band. Lmao


----------



## p0ke

Ataraxia2320 said:


> It sounds very much like the name of a cover band.



I agree on that, IMO they should have either named it just plain BODOM or come up with something completely different. 

I don't see how it's an uphill battle though? They're a new band that's free to do pretty much whatever they want, but they still essentialy have CoB's fanbase and back catalogue, so they'll pretty much win no matter how the future material turns out. And this whole split up and start again with a new name thing probably just gave them a ton of extra publicity.
If you're just refering to the music itself, then sure, it's been an uphill battle since AYDY?


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That singer is... just no.



Oh, I quite dig his sound. Their own songs work better for him though.


----------



## MFB

p0ke said:


> I don't see how it's an uphill battle though? *They're a new band* that's free to do pretty much whatever they want, but they still essentialy have CoB's fanbase and back catalogue, so they'll pretty much win no matter how the future material turns out. And this whole split up and start again with a new name thing probably just gave them a ton of extra publicity.



The new band portion is a double edged sword 

On the one side, sure they are the one half of the main creative force from Children of Bodom (I believe Warmen also helped Alexi right a lot of the material, but someone can correct me if I'm wrong), but on the other, they lost the instant name recognition that Children of Bodom had from all the previous releases that people love. _Something Wild, Hatebreeder, Follow the Reaper, _all those are under the CoB moniker, so if I hear some new band named Bodom after Midnight is playing songs from them - there's no question in my mind that it's a cover band, because that's exactly what it sounds like. Unless you do your research and find out that CoB actually dissolved into these two separate parties, you'd probably have no idea since most people tapped out around _Are You Dead Yet?_ and only care about the first four or so albums.


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> all those are under the CoB moniker, so if I hear some new band named Bodom after Midnight is playing songs from them - there's no question in my mind that it's a cover band, because that's exactly what it sounds like. Unless you do your research and find out that CoB actually dissolved into these two separate parties, you'd probably have no idea since most people tapped out around _Are You Dead Yet?_ and only care about the first four or so albums.



That's true. Also, I guess CoB were never quite as big on the other side of the pond as they are here - over here basically even the rap-people know who they were and that they split up


----------



## ArtDecade

MFB said:


> Unless you do your research and find out that CoB actually dissolved into these two separate parties, you'd probably have no idea since most people tapped out around _Are You Dead Yet?_ and only care about the first four or so albums.



I just don't understand this line of thinking. Every album *starting* with _Are You Dead Yet_ charted in the USA - with _Are You Dead Yet_ being the lowest charting of the lot. They are a huge metal band and their fanbase didn't stop after the first 4 albums. Hell, metal is a young man's game and I would bet most of their fanbase wasn't even born when the first albums were even released. This is a generation of kids plugged into social media all day long. Do you really think they don't know about the band breaking up and the re-branding?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

MFB said:


> The new band portion is a double edged sword
> 
> On the one side, sure they are the one half of the main creative force from Children of Bodom (I believe Warmen also helped Alexi right a lot of the material, but someone can correct me if I'm wrong), but on the other.



In the album sleeves Alexi is credit with 99% of the music. The way the band changed sound album to album makes me think thats correct since he notes the rare times when other band members helped co-write songs. I don't think Janne wrote any of the songs but I'm sure he would have wrote some of his parts like Jaska would write his own drums. In bands its common for other members to contribute but not get credited. I know of more than a few examples where it says music & lyrics by X person when another member contributed heavily. A lot of that comes down to copyright and royalties, Ozzy ozbourne credited for all songwriting being an example here.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> In bands its common for other members to contribute but not get credited.



Well, for example in my band, we usually credit the song to the person who had the original idea. Everyone mostly writes their own parts, so if we didn't do it like we do, every song would be written by everyone and then having those credits would be pointless. For example one of our songs is credited as being written by our bass player, even though me and our keyboard player wrote the most prominent stuff on it.

As far as CoB goes, I recall reading that Alexi mostly wrote even the keyboard solos on guitar, and then Janne just learned them on the keyboard. It'll be interesting to see if the same will continue in the new band though - the new guys don't seem like the kind of guys who'd pitch in much ideas, but maybe Daniel will contribute some stuff...


----------



## p0ke

Huh, that was pretty fast. Apparently they're already in the studio recording new music :O


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I assumed he had most of an album ready since they recorded Hexed 3(?) years ago. I hope it’s good material and he isn’t rushing something out to establish BAM more. There is a lot of potential to break away from Bodoms sound and explore new things.


----------



## Jarmake

Lorcan Ward said:


> There is a lot of potential to break away from Bodoms sound and explore new things.



I HIGHLY doubt it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Same, considering he tried that, and people apparently want rehashes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It's unlikely but there is the potential to revisit his 80s roots more like he did with Sinergy and if Daniel is allowed write which is also unlikely then they could definitely branch out.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> It's unlikely but there is the potential to revisit his 80s roots more like he did with Sinergy and if Daniel is allowed write which is also unlikely then they could definitely branch out.



Yeah, that'd be cool. I just listened to Suicide By My Side today and something like that with Alexis vocals and some atmospheric keyboards would definitely be awesome. But I doubt that'll happen, even though it's not really that far off.


----------



## Kaura

WTF?! Alexi Laiho is dead. Can't find any English news sources but a major Finnish newspaper has an article.

https://www.is.fi/viihde/art-2000007718725.html


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Kaura said:


> WTF?! Alexi Laiho is dead. Can't find any English news sources but a major Finnish newspaper has an article.
> 
> https://www.is.fi/viihde/art-2000007718725.html



https://www.instagram.com/p/CJnnGMl...UYTaysw19e51pXzKnb_LwdomyhXcLhCWkJvj2mHFR2z2w

It's confirmed unfortunately. Very sad.


----------



## fps

Struggling to process this. He has always been this timeless pixie punk guitar wizard.


----------



## Boris_VTR




----------



## Kyle-Vick

Oh man, this is so sad. I was really pumped for Bodom After Midnight and where Alexi was going to go with things. He was and will always be such and inspiration.


----------



## Jarmake

He was one of the biggest influences to my playing when I was a teenager... In the end time takes us all, sooner or later. Sadly this was one of the "sooner" cases.


----------



## Alberto7

You know, I stopped listening to the kind of music Alexi wrote a long time ago, but he has undeniably been my biggest influence. Between the ages of 13 and 19 this guy absolutely blew my mind. Hell, my nickname in one of my bands I had was Alexi  I was rocking an LTD AL-600 at the time, had hair like his, and would pretty much wear the same clothes. A bit cringy? In retrospect yes, but hell did I enjoy it.

I passed up (due to circumstances) every chance I got to go see Bodom, and now I'm kinda feeling shit about that.

A sad way to start the year.

Can't believe I'm saying it, but RIP Alexi Laiho.


----------



## ArtDecade

We are dead a lot longer than we are alive so make the most of it. Alexi was a killer player than inspired countless kids to listen to heavy music and play in a band. He will be remembered.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well that's a great thing to wake up to. He's looked pretty scary health wise, but I hoped he was okay anyways. RIP, man.


----------



## Alberto7

You can bet I'll be playing some Alexi licks and riffs after work today, and will be listening to his stuff. Sad.


----------



## NotDonVito

What. The. Fuck. is really all I have to say on the matter.
This is the one musician death I've always thought of that would be unbelievable to me. I always had in the back of my head "wonder how I'll feel once Alexi kicks the bucket". But I thought that I wouldn't have to face that fact in say 20+ years or so maybe. RIP my biggest influence, at least in metal heaven you won't have to answer any more questions about the damn Britney Spears cover. 



Alberto7 said:


> You can bet I'll be playing some Alexi licks and riffs after work today, and will be listening to his stuff. Sad.


I only have an acoustic these days, but I've been working on a nice little arrangement for Downfall after seeing Matt Heafy's cover. I guess it's time to finish that one.


----------



## Alberto7

ooOoOOoOoOOo well I'm curious about that arrangement now.

For a while now I've been meaning to start filming guitar videos on YouTube again. Maybe I'll start with a v2 of my old Downfall cover. I've been known to say a lot of shit I never did though  but it would be a nice little tribute.


----------



## NotDonVito

Your Carvin 7 string review is still legendary, especially the sunny weather. \m/


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> I only have an acoustic these days, but I've been working on a nice little arrangement for Downfall after seeing Matt Heafy's cover. I guess it's time to finish that one.



Remember to have a cigarette when you make the video or you're not part of the HCDR.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Remember to have a cigarette when you make the video or you're not part of the HCDR.



Damn I stopped smoking 2 months ago what was I thinking. His gf even gives him a can to ash in halfway what a Chad.


----------



## NotDonVito

BTW Kim Goss made an instagram today (KimVoxRox) and has been posting some cool personal pictures from back in the day.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Despite however many times I've tried, I could never get the orc hits to be as cool as Bed of Razors when I'd write songs in Guitar Pro.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> Damn I stopped smoking 2 months ago what was I thinking. His gf even gives him a can to ash in halfway what a Chad.



I think that is just his friend, possibly a band member. I seriously need to look this guys up and build the next Bodom. Straight outta Finland. 

But good for you. I really should quit smoking. I've recently had a lot of pain in my throat plus I probably have to pawn another guitar to get through the month. Rip Mustangs. ;_;


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What the fuck does Alexi shriek in "Black Widow"? I've always wondered and the lyrics I've found seem to be someone's interpretation thereof.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> I think that is just his friend, possibly a band member. I seriously need to look this guys up and build the next Bodom. Straight outta Finland.
> 
> But good for you. I really should quit smoking. I've recently had a lot of pain in my throat plus I probably have to pawn another guitar to get through the month. Rip Mustangs. ;_;


Well TBH I replaced with lots of snus, so I still have to pawn the BC Rich so to speak..


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What the fuck does Alexi shriek in "Black Widow"? I've always wondered and the lyrics I've found seem to be someone's interpretation thereof.



What part exactly?



NotDonVito said:


> Well TBH I replaced with lots of snus, so I still have to pawn the BC Rich so to speak..



Naisu, even my co-worker who's never smoked had to pick it up because snus is so expensive right now because no one is allowed to Sweden.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> What part exactly?


The one where he sounds like a shrieking banshee.


----------



## NotDonVito

Sounds like a girl and not Alexi, but I have no idea what they're saying because COB was bad about publishing all their lyrics in those days.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The one where he sounds like a shrieking banshee.



Oh, I have no idea. I just know that on one of the early albums Alexi is saying something right on the beginning of the track that is barely audible.



NotDonVito said:


> Sounds like a girl and not Alexi, but I have no idea what they're saying because COB was bad about publishing all their lyrics in those days.



I'm pretty sure they didn't have a girl in the studio until the Britney Spears cover.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Oh, I have no idea. I just know that on one of the early albums Alexi is saying something right on the beginning of the track that is barely audible.


I think it might be "alright."


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think it might be "alright."



Yeah, in that song. But I found the song I'm talking about which is Warheart, I don't think you can even hear it in the final mix but during the recording Alexi says "Lähtetään" which means "Let's go".


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Yeah, in that song. But I found the song I'm talking about which is Warheart, I don't think you can even hear it in the final mix but during the recording Alexi says "Lähtetään" which means "Let's go".


https://astiastudio.fi/5-interestin...e-about-children-of-bodoms-hatebreeder-album/
Man it's a shame they didn't keep "Harjunpää" for Downfall.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> https://astiastudio.fi/5-interestin...e-about-children-of-bodoms-hatebreeder-album/
> Man it's a shame they didn't keep "Harjunpää" for Downfall.



Nah ": D"

Harjunpää is a shitty, common surname. Downfall sounds more badass.


----------



## NotDonVito

I remember on the COB boards people would argue about the original Downfall title being called "Forevermore" because of something Alexi said before playing the song in Russia 1997/8? Of course the audio quality was about what you would expect from a VHS camcorder back then.


----------



## Alberto7

NotDonVito said:


> Your Carvin 7 string review is still legendary, especially the sunny weather. \m/



Aw thanks  I always just assume my channel is dead and forgotten now  haven't uploaded anything in probably 9 years.



Kaura said:


> Remember to have a cigarette when you make the video or you're not part of the HCDR.




If I still smoked, that's probably what I'd be doing now. Alas, I gave that up like 10 years ago. That kid rocks.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> What the fuck does Alexi shriek in "Black Widow"? I've always wondered and the lyrics I've found seem to be someone's interpretation thereof.



I guarantee you that Alexi did not remember his own lyrics to his earlier music in years, and just makes them up on the fly  partially why I loved the guy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> I guarantee you that Alexi did not remember his own lyrics to his earlier music in years, and just makes them up on the fly  partially why I loved the guy.


So basically a broken English version of David Lee Roth on Everybody Wants Some!! David spewed some jibberish that, even if he hadn't slurred and forgot what he was meant to say, would not have made a bit of sense anyways. He likely threw them together last second. Other than his ad libbed come on and the chorus (which is mostly just a refrain anyways), his lyrics on that song are just rubbish he scribbled while drunk and stoned on coke.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> @Ola Englund when is COVFEFE WITH ALEXI LAIHO happening?


Never.


----------



## Kaura

It's really nice to see the Finnish media pushing Alexi articles all through the week. Got a good laugh at some of them, like parking their tour bus in front of this cheese factory because Alexi apparently hated cheese. 

But also some not so good ones. Alexi apparently had a good friend from USA. She said, that when she tried to wake up Alexi during the 70 000 tons of metal cruise, he threw a can of beer at her and said that the reason he became a rockstar was to not having to wake up early.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> It's really nice to see the Finnish media pushing Alexi articles all through the week. Got a good laugh at some of them, like parking their tour bus in front of this cheese factory because Alexi apparently hated cheese.
> 
> But also some not so good ones. Alexi apparently had a good friend from USA. She said, that when she tried to wake up Alexi during the 70 000 tons of metal cruise, he threw a can of beer at her and said that the reason he became a rockstar was to not having to wake up early.


https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/sebastian-bach-on-alexi-laiho-you-are-gone-way-way-too-soon/

"We had a great time backstage in Spain last year. My very last memory of *Alexi* is making him laugh, to tears, when I mistakenly called *Janne* the keyboard player '*Yay-Hoo*' . *Alexi* turned to me and said 'What did you call him??? *Yayhoo*???' he laughed so f****** hard he was crying, repeating the name *Yayhoo* over and over again."

From now on, he is Yay-hoo Warman to me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Alberto7 said:


> I guarantee you that Alexi did not remember his own lyrics to his earlier music in years, and just makes them up on the fly  partially why I loved the guy.



Alexi was open about writing lyrics in the studio and for most of the songs he did it last minute cause he got a kick out of being under pressure. He started leaving out lyrics altogether in some album booklets so any that aren’t in the booklets plus are you dead yet are just fan interpretations.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/sebastian-bach-on-alexi-laiho-you-are-gone-way-way-too-soon/
> 
> "We had a great time backstage in Spain last year. My very last memory of *Alexi* is making him laugh, to tears, when I mistakenly called *Janne* the keyboard player '*Yay-Hoo*' . *Alexi* turned to me and said 'What did you call him??? *Yayhoo*???' he laughed so f****** hard he was crying, repeating the name *Yayhoo* over and over again."
> 
> From now on, he is Yay-hoo Warman to me.



Good for him. I still get mad over "yumboh frets".


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Good for him. I still get mad over "yumboh frets".


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Good for him. I still get mad over "yumboh frets".


Go grab a coffee, come back, still plays.


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> You know, I don't remember ever giving Hexed a go since it came out. I think right after it came out I might have put it on in the background while focusing on something else (probably work) and quickly forgot it was even on and just shut it off without thinking twice about it.
> 
> I'm listening to it now and giving it my full attention... *I just spent the last while looking at the available Edwards Scythe Alexi signatures on eBay, and I am very interested.*
> 
> I actually like the album quite a lot.





Alberto7 said:


> I ended up with an Ibanez AZ... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



You know, I really love my AZ and all but... part of me really wishes I'd gotten that Edwards Alexi now.  I've always wanted one of his signatures with the correct body size, and not the one they use on the LTD and ESP versions for the US market.


----------



## feilong29

Alberto7 said:


> You know, I really love my AZ and all but... part of me really wishes I'd gotten that Edwards Alexi now.  I've always wanted one of his signatures with the correct body size, and not the one they use on the LTD and ESP versions for the US market.



I got scammed out of an E-Scythe--still waiting on my refund, but in the meantime, I snatched an Edwards Blacky on the Japanese Amazon for a decent price and it is truly a killer guitar! Set up great right out of the box. Hope you can score one at some point bro!


----------



## Alberto7

feilong29 said:


> I got scammed out of an E-Scythe--still waiting on my refund, but in the meantime, I snatched an Edwards Blacky on the Japanese Amazon for a decent price and it is truly a killer guitar! Set up great right out of the box. Hope you can score one at some point bro!



Thanks!
Out of curiosity, you mind me asking how you got scammed out of an E-Scythe? Curious about anything that might have been wrong with it.

And, you know, I used to friggin' hate this guitar, but the more I look at it, the more I really like the Greenie.


----------



## feilong29

Alberto7 said:


> Thanks!
> Out of curiosity, you mind me asking how you got scammed out of an E-Scythe? Curious about anything that might have been wrong with it.
> 
> And, you know, I used to friggin' hate this guitar, but the more I look at it, the more I really like the Greenie.



After about 2 weeks, the seller never updated it with a tracking number, so after several inquiries, he sent me some BS message about how he broke his femur and was hospitalized, and when he tried to life the "product", he dropped it and it broke...and if I would like him to cancel the order. And then when I told him to do so, he just didn't. So I had to submit a claim through Paypal and then after another week he finally refunded my money. I am going to assume he couldn't acquire the guitar like he planned--just hate untruthful sellers on eBay. I know the game, just own up to it and say you couldn't deliver, and when you can't, refund the customer. 

If you are able, you should look at a shop like Big Boss Tokyo--they make their Edwards Alexi models made-to-order, unless they have some in stock. I tried to sweet talk them into making an Arrowhead model, but they won't--but there is an ESP one in stock. I would give up a kidney for it if I could lol.


----------



## Alberto7

I tried real hard to get one. Went through an online shop in Tokyo, (thanks feilong ) and they told me to go to my dealer, presumably due to import issues and the fact that EMS is only doing surface shipping at the moment and takes forever. Granted, I didn't try a forwarding/proxy service; it seemed like a bit of a hassle. I did ask my local dealer, but he said he could only get the North American versions. (As expected.)

And then today an E-Scythe popped up on eBay for not the ridonkulous prices they've been asking since Alexi passed away... and I pulled the trigger. So I have my 16-year old self's absolute dream guitar on its way from Japan right now.

Second hand of course. It's even been modified already to include a preamp, supposedly an MM-04. I'm reluctant to get super excited yet, but if it's true I'll be pretty damn stoked. It seems to barely have any dings on it, too, even on the fin tips. If I like it enough, I'll try to get an OFR in there and maybe get a proper battery cavity routed on the back, as the battery is currently sitting in the control cavity.

AND if I still like it even more... We'll see about refretting, stripping the back of the neck to the bare wood (+ some tung oil), and maybe even routing a neck pickup cavity. (I know, I know, sacrilegious, but I do dream of an Alexi/SV crossover with more modern options, like SS frets.)

But I'm putting the horse before the cart now... I'm excited!


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> I tried real hard to get one. Went through an online shop in Tokyo, (thanks feilong ) and they told me to go to my dealer, presumably due to import issues and the fact that EMS is only doing surface shipping at the moment and takes forever. Granted, I didn't try a forwarding/proxy service; it seemed like a bit of a hassle. I did ask my local dealer, but he said he could only get the North American versions. (As expected.)
> 
> And then today an E-Scythe popped up on eBay for not the ridonkulous prices they've been asking since Alexi passed away... and I pulled the trigger. So I have my 16-year old self's absolute dream guitar on its way from Japan right now.
> 
> Second hand of course. It's even been modified already to include a preamp, supposedly an MM-04. I'm reluctant to get super excited yet, but if it's true I'll be pretty damn stoked. It seems to barely have any dings on it, too, even on the fin tips. If I like it enough, I'll try to get an OFR in there and maybe get a proper battery cavity routed on the back, as the battery is currently sitting in the control cavity.
> 
> AND if I still like it even more... We'll see about refretting, stripping the back of the neck to the bare wood (+ some tung oil), and maybe even routing a neck pickup cavity. (I know, I know, sacrilegious, but I do dream of an Alexi/SV crossover with more modern options, like SS frets.)
> 
> But I'm putting the horse before the cart now... I'm excited!



Sounds great man, I hope it works out


----------



## p0ke

The EP, titled Paint the Sky With Blood, will be released 23.4.


----------



## feilong29

p0ke said:


> The EP, titled Paint the Sky With Blood, will be released 23.4.



I already put my pre-order in  Wish it was more than 3 songs, but hey, it's better than nothing!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

2 Alexi songs and a Dissection cover. I'm not sure what to expect but I'd bet its a continuation of Bodom rather than a new sound. I wonder if the cover art was designed before or after his death.


----------



## p0ke

feilong29 said:


> I already put my pre-order in  Wish it was more than 3 songs, but hey, it's better than nothing!



Agreed. The 3rd song is a cover too, but hopefully it'll be a good one. Not very familiar with Dissection so don't really know what to expect.
I also pre-ordered (FYI levykauppa äx / recordstore X sells it cheaper than the "official" merch store)


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> 2 Alexi songs and a Dissection cover. I'm not sure what to expect but I'd bet its a continuation of Bodom rather than a new sound. I wonder if the cover art was designed before or after his death.



My guess is that everything was ready before his passing. And if the full album was already written, I hope it gets recorded and released in some form someday...


----------



## NotDonVito

It's gonna be awesome and sad at the same time \m/ Last music from Alexi unless Kim releases that Sinergy album somehow.


p0ke said:


> Agreed. The 3rd song is a cover too, but hopefully it'll be a good one. Not very familiar with Dissection so don't really know what to expect.
> I also pre-ordered (FYI levykauppa äx / recordstore X sells it cheaper than the "official" merch store)


Alexi has borrowed a little from Dissection before.
0:37
Children Of Bodom - Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood [Lyrics] - YouTube

1:30
Dissection - Nights Blood - YouTube

And I never realized it before, but the intro is really similar to Hatebreeder.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> And I never realized it before, but the intro is really similar to Hatebreeder.



Sounds like a weird mix of Hatebreeder and the intro on this song.



Also, I never realised the intro of Deadnight Warrior sampled the original IT movie. I just rewatched it the other day and was like holy shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Sounds like a weird mix of Hatebreeder and the intro on this song.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I never realised the intro of Deadnight Warrior sampled the original IT movie. I just rewatched it the other day and was like holy shit.



You didn't realize that? I noticed the first time I heard the song. Tim Curry gave it away.


----------



## p0ke

NotDonVito said:


> Alexi has borrowed a little from Dissection before.
> 0:37
> Children Of Bodom - Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood [Lyrics] - YouTube
> 
> 1:30
> Dissection - Nights Blood - YouTube
> 
> And I never realized it before, but the intro is really similar to Hatebreeder.



AFAIK Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood is pretty much the only song that wasn't written by Alexi though, it's credited to Alexander Kuoppala. (Ah, it has both names on it... Oh well) The melody is almost identical though.

But yeah I can definitely tell that CoB took influences from Dissection. Sounds like I need to check them out a bit more. 

Update: first spin of the Storm of the Light's Bane album, and damn, this is some great stuff. CoB's early albums are like a direct continuation of this, with slightly less black metal influences.


----------



## X1X

Storm of the Light's Bane is one of the best metal albums ever.


----------



## feilong29

Not sure if you guys have heard of Parasite Inc. but they are a German Melodic Death Metal band and they have a COB vibe--and I think the singer/guitarist is inspired by Alexi

This first song has a Hate Crew Death Roll-vibe to it:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Eh... I'll stick to COB, rather than listen to their xerox'd copies.


----------



## feilong29

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh... I'll stick to COB, rather than listen to their xerox'd copies.



haha, ya man, it's pretty blatant, but it scratches a "new" itch for the time being, but nothing is better than the OG!


----------



## Blytheryn

feilong29 said:


> Not sure if you guys have heard of Parasite Inc. but they are a German Melodic Death Metal band and they have a COB vibe--and I think the singer/guitarist is inspired by Alexi
> 
> This first song has a Hate Crew Death Roll-vibe to it:




I can definitely hear the influence. Why does the singer look like he’s LARPing Phil Labonte though?


----------



## NotDonVito

Blytheryn said:


> I can definitely hear the influence. Why does the singer look like he’s LARPing Phil Labonte though?


That's what happens when you go bald and don't embrace it well. You become baseball hat man, and can't leave the house without it. Cool song though \m/


----------



## Alberto7

feilong29 said:


> Not sure if you guys have heard of Parasite Inc. but they are a German Melodic Death Metal band and they have a COB vibe--and I think the singer/guitarist is inspired by Alexi
> 
> This first song has a Hate Crew Death Roll-vibe to it:




This is probably from the lost album written jointly by CoB and In Flames halfway through HCDR and Are You Dead Yet?

Jokes aside, I actually dig it. It definitely scratches the itch. But CoB is CoB!


----------



## p0ke

feilong29 said:


> Not sure if you guys have heard of Parasite Inc. but they are a German Melodic Death Metal band and they have a COB vibe--and I think the singer/guitarist is inspired by Alexi
> 
> This first song has a Hate Crew Death Roll-vibe to it:




On paper it's all good but I can't help but feel that the "magic" is missing. They've got the HCDR/AYDY sound down, but the stuff just feels generic. It's like they've built a song out of CoB's jigsaw pieces but when the puzzle was finished the picture didn't represent anything.


----------



## works0fheart

I like it in it's own way. Yes, it is similar to CoB, but different enough to where I could put it on and listen to it. That second song, "In the Dark" is really cool.

Idk. There was an era where a ton of bands all had that CoB style sound. It's honestly just become almost an entire style of melodeath.

Examples of what I mean. Each of them pretty similar but still different in their own way.


----------



## Jarmake

If think that only norther is somewhat similar to cob and only on two first albums. Kalmah had a distinct "swampmetal" style, etos is somewhat slower and more "soft" sounding than cob, sentenced is nothing like cob (both old Jarva era and newer Laihiala era) and that trooper cover is just weird pick for an example of sentenced's style. 

But yeah, they're all finnish metal and melodic...


----------



## works0fheart

I left that Trooper cover there because back in the days of bearshare, limeware, and whatever other downloading service everyone thought that cover _was_ by Children of Bodom.


----------



## NotDonVito

Some Japanese COB bands. There are probably a ton more given COB's popularity in Japan, but finding them is beyond my abilities. BSC were the best known one since they recorded with Anssi Kippo.


----------



## Jarmake

works0fheart said:


> I left that Trooper cover there because back in the days of bearshare, limeware, and whatever other downloading service everyone thought that cover _was_ by Children of Bodom.



Just like Dispatched's final countdown cover... It was labeled as bodom and everyone and their mother thought it was bodom, even though it didn't sound like bodom. The good old days of kazaa and dc++!


----------



## p0ke

Jarmake said:


> Just like Dispatched's final countdown cover... It was labeled as bodom and everyone and their mother thought it was bodom, even though it didn't sound like bodom. The good old days of kazaa and dc++!



Oh man  All the stuff was so mislabeled back then, you could never rely on the filenames. There was also a Hopeanuoli (Silver Fang) theme song cover that said CoB on it, I think it may have been by Whispered? No-one knew back then though...


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Oh man  All the stuff was so mislabeled back then, you could never rely on the filenames. There was also a Hopeanuoli (Silver Fang) theme song cover that said CoB on it, I think it may have been by Whispered? No-one knew back then though...



I thought it was by some Japanese band? The Silver Fang cover.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I thought it was by some Japanese band? The Silver Fang cover.



Could be, like I said the file I had said CoB


----------



## Blytheryn

I just found this. It feels like I'm watching Chaos Ridden Years for the first time... And god fucking damn it do I miss Children of Bodom.


----------



## works0fheart

Idk if anyone else here has noticed yet, but it looks like ESP might be discontinuing Alexi's guitars. The 200 is all that's listed, and in the comments section under it someone from the company mentions that they've stopped making the other stuff and that an announcement will be coming later. Really sad. Was hoping to see them maybe re-issue some of his back catalogue of guitars.

https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=alexi-laiho


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

works0fheart said:


> Idk if anyone else here has noticed yet, but it looks like ESP might be discontinuing Alexi's guitars. The 200 is all that's listed, and in the comments section under it someone from the company mentions that they've stopped making the other stuff and that an announcement will be coming later. Really sad. Was hoping to see them maybe re-issue some of his back catalogue of guitars.
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=alexi-laiho



Either they're gonna introduce those new purple Alexis or I'm guessing one of the ex wives is doing some legal stuff.


----------



## Blytheryn

works0fheart said:


> Idk if anyone else here has noticed yet, but it looks like ESP might be discontinuing Alexi's guitars. The 200 is all that's listed, and in the comments section under it someone from the company mentions that they've stopped making the other stuff and that an announcement will be coming later. Really sad. Was hoping to see them maybe re-issue some of his back catalogue of guitars.
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=alexi-laiho



I saw that. Of course you’ll be able to order a CS most likely, but that just means that all the other sigs will increase in value.

I’m still holding out for a CS model with my name on it. Or that somehow I’ll be able to afford one of his own somehow if they ever go up for auction.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, that's been going on for the last couple weeks at least. All the AL-600s have shot up in price like 80%. I've seen used Greenies go for just under 2k USD.

I think in one of their comments an ESP rep said they pulled them back for now, but that they have plans to re-introduce them, perhaps updated models.

We'll see.

For now, I'm still waiting for my Edwards Scythe. It's been stuck in Memphis for a week and a half now due to bad weather.


----------



## Blytheryn

I have news from an insider by way of Alexi’s sister.

“Kim sued his mom 2 days before they could bury his ashes. They were confiscated and are held somewhere awaiting a fuckin custody trial. Sick but true. And this may be told to any one you wish. Permission of Allu's sister.”


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Blytheryn said:


> I have news from an insider by way of Alexi’s sister.
> 
> “Kim sued his mom 2 days before they could bury his ashes. They were confiscated and are held somewhere awaiting a fuckin custody trial. Sick but true. And this may be told to any one you wish. Permission of Allu's sister.”


What a reprehensible sack of shit.


----------



## works0fheart

I always love hunting down youtube videos of shows I've been to. I remember very specifically that 2nd solo in Hate Me blowing my mind that he licked the harmonic at the end. Good times.


----------



## aesthyrian

Damn, Alexi is really on point in that video! He's nailing everything and adding tons of spice.


----------



## setsuna7

Blytheryn said:


> I have news from an insider by way of Alexi’s sister.
> 
> “Kim sued his mom 2 days before they could bury his ashes. They were confiscated and are held somewhere awaiting a fuckin custody trial. Sick but true. And this may be told to any one you wish. Permission of Allu's sister.”



Well, this is fucked up. I think Alexi had something terminal(late stage cancer;probably) hence that snivelling whore was [sic] blackmailing Alexi to sign the divorce papers, because he is desperate to legalise his new marriage due to his imminent death(again I'm theorizing at this point) and were negotiating some kind of agreement with KG, in which I think she just wanted the estate all for herself in the imminent death of Alexi. As an outsider, this is how I could make sense of the fucked-up nature/behaviour of KG.


----------



## p0ke

setsuna7 said:


> Well, this is fucked up. I think Alexi had something terminal(late stage cancer;probably) hence that snivelling whore was [sic] blackmailing Alexi to sign the divorce papers, because he is desperate to legalise his new marriage due to his imminent death(again I'm theorizing at this point) and were negotiating some kind of agreement with KG, in which I think she just wanted the estate all for herself in the imminent death of Alexi. As an outsider, this is how I could make sense of the fucked-up nature/behaviour of KG.



That's the impression I got from the start, but damn... I was a bit unsure about which "side" to believe, but now there's no doubt. I'm having a hard time believing anyone can be so heartless, to deny a mother from burying her child.
I just really hope karma hits her hard.



works0fheart said:


> blowing my mind that he licked the harmonic at the end. Good times.



I've tried to do that, but I'm allergic to nickel (luckily it doesn't affect my fingers and palm) so it hurts like fuck if I touch the strings with my tongue  And then I usually fail because of that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I remember when I used to lurk YT comments and other metal forums like 15 years ago, people would say that Kim was an "unhinged bitch" and shit like that. 

If all this shit is true, then uhhhh they weren't wrong.


----------



## Alberto7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember when I used to lurk YT comments and other metal forums like 15 years ago, people would say that Kim was an "unhinged bitch" and shit like that.
> 
> If all this shit is true, then uhhhh they weren't wrong.



Huh interesting. Do you remember why they were saying that? I never knew anything about her other than she was the singer in Sinergy and was married to Alexi for all of a millisecond or two.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alberto7 said:


> Huh interesting. Do you remember why they were saying that? I never knew anything about her other than she was the singer in Sinergy and was married to Alexi for all of a millisecond or two.



Been a long time and I don't even remember why it popped up. I couldn't tell you the reasons, just that she was crazy.


----------



## NotDonVito

she had a deleted insta post when she got called out about energy healing and psychic vampire type shit, that should tell you a lot

can't remember what it said, but she's one of those crystal people


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> she had a deleted insta post when she got called out about energy healing and psychic vampire type shit, that should tell you a lot
> 
> can't remember what it said, but she's one of those crystal people


Psychic vampires do exist. They are draining people to be around for any length of time. That said, the crystal and energy healing stuff is odd, to put it lightly.


----------



## feilong29

In his book, Alexi wrote that he and Kim have basically always been at odds shortly after they got married during their Sinergy days, so this stuff runs deep and very long ago.


----------



## works0fheart

It's odd to me that she has all of these things to post and say about him but there's not one picture of her with him post-2005 other than some webcam screenshots. Idk man. She seems like the crazy ex that was in denial that they were splitting up and Alexi just let it slide for the sake of her mental health


----------



## setsuna7

works0fheart said:


> It's odd to me that she has all of these things to post and say about him but there's not one picture of her with him post-2005 other than some webcam screenshots. Idk man. She seems like the crazy ex that was in denial that they were splitting up and Alexi just let it slide for the sake of her mental health



Here’s her latest post, regarding Alexi’s autopsy report..


----------



## Blytheryn

That sounds about par for the course for Alexi. I do wonder though if any of that caused him to waste away in his later years, or if it was something else. It’s terribly sad though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> That sounds about par for the course for Alexi. I do wonder though if any of that caused him to waste away in his later years, or if it was something else. It’s terribly sad though.



Probably some long-term damage that worse with age. From the reading I did, liver damage isn't something that heals over time. It's literal scarring of the liver. Add on the (implied) heavy use of prescription drugs in later years that most likely didn't help things, and I think he was just in really really bad shape.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably some long-term damage that worse with age. From the reading I did, liver damage isn't something that heals over time. It's literal scarring of the liver. Add on the (implied) heavy use of prescription drugs in later years that most likely didn't help things, and I think he was just in really really bad shape.



Ahh that makes sense then. Yeah, he looked pretty rough for a while, and then seemingly last started looking a lot better. I hope it wasn’t, but fear that it could have been some type of alcoholic relapse or just bad mix of things that got him. Last year wasn’t easy on any of us.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> Ahh that makes sense then. Yeah, he looked pretty rough for a while, and then seemingly last started looking a lot better. I hope it wasn’t, but fear that it could have been some type of alcoholic relapse or just bad mix of things that got him. Last year wasn’t easy on any of us.



Doesn't seem like there was any mention of alcohol in his system at least. I feel like they would have brought that up in one of the reports. I'm still under the assumption it's long-term damage that caught up with him. But kinda reading into it (It's Kim, so uh... yeah.  ), is she implying that he had a prescription drug addiction later on as well?


----------



## Sermo Lupi

setsuna7 said:


> Here’s her latest post, regarding Alexi’s autopsy report..
> View attachment 91065



Might be worth a crosspost in the Alexi Laiho death thread, since there was more discussion about Kim going on there. 

Knowing the cause of death gives a bit of closure but the rest of that post is pretty dark. Reading in between the lines (maybe wrongly, who knows), it sure sounds a lot like Kim Goss is implying Alexi's partner enabled his addiction in his later years and caused his death. 

To get on a soapbox after disclosing that, including lecturing fans about their addictions and trying to curry support for a 'foundation' made in Alexi's memory, is pretty reprehensible. I'll admit that I'm not giving Kim Goss the benefit of the doubt anymore and that this is skewing how I read anything she posts. But with the wider context of the events surrounding Alexi's death in mind, this woman seems sick. 

The messages she posts seem completely detached from reality and probably border on psychopathic if the rumours of her treatment of Alexi's family and partner are to be believed.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Cunt needs to shut her flaps.


----------



## setsuna7

Sermo Lupi said:


> Might be worth a crosspost in the Alexi Laiho death thread, since there was more discussion about Kim going on there.
> 
> Knowing the cause of death gives a bit of closure but the rest of that post is pretty dark. Reading in between the lines (maybe wrongly, who knows), it sure sounds a lot like Kim Goss is implying Alexi's partner enabled his addiction in his later years and caused his death.
> 
> To get on a soapbox after disclosing that, including lecturing fans about their addictions and trying to curry support for a 'foundation' made in Alexi's memory, is pretty reprehensible. I'll admit that I'm not giving Kim Goss the benefit of the doubt anymore and that this is skewing how I read anything she posts. But with the wider context of the events surrounding Alexi's death in mind, this woman seems sick.
> 
> The messages she posts seem completely detached from reality and probably border on psychopathic if the rumours of her treatment of Alexi's family and partner are to be believed.


yeah... That's how I see it too.. this is also a lesson for us to get our shit together, so that when we die, the beloved ones we left behind, won't suffer like this..


----------



## NotDonVito

Well regardless of what people think about Kim, reading that was quite sad. Doesn't help that I had the piano music from Zelda botw running in the background.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That was tough to read but it is closure. He must have been in chronic pain with bad insomnia. It’s sad he didn’t get help, he had so much more music to make. 



setsuna7 said:


> yeah... That's how I see it too.. this is also a lesson for us to get our shit together, so that when we die, the beloved ones we left behind, won't suffer like this..



Everyone please do this. Wills break families apart and the only winners are the legal system taking their cut.


----------



## mastapimp

Sermo Lupi said:


> Knowing the cause of death gives a bit of closure but the rest of that post is pretty dark. Reading in between the lines (maybe wrongly, who knows), it sure sounds a lot like Kim Goss is implying Alexi's partner enabled his addiction in his later years and caused his death.



I'm no fan of Kim outside of Sinergy, but I think she's probably not far off base with those implications. If you look at half the photos of Kelli and Alexi together, they've got drinks in hand. If she was aware of his struggles, it's certainly moving things in the wrong direction to be drinking alongside him. I understand they were physically apart during the pandemic, so who knows if he went off the deep end himself or was surrounded by other enablers in his final days.

My wife spent a few years on a medical review board for transplant patients that needed new livers, lungs, hearts, etc... One of the big factors in getting on the list is a support system around you. If the people you live with aren't willing to adjust their lifestyle to make a success story, the transplant will never happen and the person will certainly die. One time she had to tell a guitarist that needed new lungs that he'd never perform on stage again and had to get rid of his cats due to the high risk of infection/rejection. He (and his family members) lied to his doctors about his willingness to make these changes, ended up getting the lungs and died a year later by not adjusting his lifestyle. His mother and girlfriend were his designated caregivers and let him do whatever he wanted, going against medical advice. His unwillingness to change his lifestyle and their enabling shortened his lifespan by about 10-15 years. I'm sure they loved him till the end, but you gotta have your friends and family adherent to a successful game plan.


----------



## p0ke

Sermo Lupi said:


> Might be worth a crosspost in the Alexi Laiho death thread, since there was more discussion about Kim going on there.



I think these threads got merged at some point (or maybe not...  )



mastapimp said:


> If you look at half the photos of Kelli and Alexi together, they've got drinks in hand.



Sure, but it's not like they posted those every day though. Of course the 100% responsible choice would've been not to drink at all, but still that whole post just sounds like the Hambeast (as @Kaura likes to call her) trying to cast shame onto Kelli. I mean, the points are valid, but the reason she's doing it is just bullshit. There isn't gonna be any "memorial foundation or charity", she's gonna disappear just like before once she gets the money - which after all, she is legally entitled to...


----------



## Boris_VTR

I thought we was alchocol free for almost 8 years now.


----------



## mastapimp

p0ke said:


> Sure, but it's not like they posted those every day though. Of course the 100% responsible choice would've been not to drink at all, but still that whole post just sounds like the Hambeast (as @Kaura likes to call her) trying to cast shame onto Kelli. I mean, the points are valid, but the reason she's doing it is just bullshit. There isn't gonna be any "memorial foundation or charity", she's gonna disappear just like before once she gets the money - which after all, she is legally entitled to...


Yeah, I don't think publicly blasting people on instagram and choosing sides is very admirable either. The way Kim conducts herself on these public forums is often immature...but my point is that some of the stuff she's saying about alcoholism and enablers is valid. She should have just ended there and would be better off settling all of this in court without ever posting about it until things are over and done with.

My point about the drinks in hand isn't about the frequency of the posts...it's that they existed and are all over the internet for anyone to see and were very recent, well into his noticeable declining health. The photos establish a pattern and it doesn't matter if they're shared every day or not. The guy was still drinking until the end with his fiance/wife.


----------



## mastapimp

Boris_VTR said:


> I thought we was alchocol free for almost 8 years now.


Google the name "kelli wright laiho instagram" and scroll through some of the photos of them from the last couple of years. Absinthe fountain, cocktails, beers on the kitchen counter, margaritas, it's all there...


----------



## p0ke

mastapimp said:


> My point about the drinks in hand isn't about the frequency of the posts...it's that they existed and are all over the internet for anyone to see and were very recent, well into his noticeable declining health. The photos establish a pattern and it doesn't matter if they're shared every day or not. The guy was still drinking until the end with his fiance/wife.



Sure, I'm not denying that. What I meant was that it could've been coincidental that most of their posts happened to have something to do with drinking - in pretty much all of them they were celebrating something after all. So he could've still cut back significantly, even though you couldn't see it in the posts, the "evidence" being that he was looking much healthier in the most recent videos. 
But he definitely shouldn't have been drinking at all, I'm not trying to deny that.


----------



## works0fheart

p0ke said:


> Sure, I'm not denying that. What I meant was that it could've been coincidental that most of their posts happened to have something to do with drinking - in pretty much all of them they were celebrating something after all. So he could've still cut back significantly, even though you couldn't see it in the posts, the "evidence" being that he was looking much healthier in the most recent videos.
> But he definitely shouldn't have been drinking at all, I'm not trying to deny that.



Actually, I think I'm with other guy on this. The dude has had pretty bad alcohol related issues since before Kelli even came in to the picture so she should have had some idea that him drinking wasn't a good plan. I don't buy into the coincidence of those just being special occasion pictures either just because in almost any picture you see of Alexi, going back as far as I remember, if he doesn't have a guitar in his hands he almost certainly has a drink instead. If not that then a cigarette.

The one bit of credit I'll give Alexi in this regard is that he was very much the living incarnation of what the stereotypical rockstar life-style looked like. Drinking and smoking in excess, and doing crazy shit. The guy lived fast and died young and I think he had made himself okay with that (and maybe even glorified it if his lyrics are any indication) pretty early on, and perhaps when he got with Kelli that was him finding a partner who was okay with it too, or at least seemed to be. Granted no spouse wants to watch their husband wither away and die usually, but I think they both realistically knew the consequences and just kind of had a "fuck it I'm a rockstar" mentality.

In any case, it's going on over 2 months now since he's been dead and not a day has gone by that the dude hasn't been on my mind. It feels weird to think that he's not around anymore. Celebrity deaths don't usually get me, but I can say that I miss Alexi and I'm sad to think that his legacy was so short lived.


----------



## Kaura

Boris_VTR said:


> I thought we was alchocol free for almost 8 years now.



Maybe on tours but I swear in an interview more recent than 8 years ago he talked how he doesn't drink a drop on tours but likes to get fucked up on his free time every now and then. On the other hand, time flies so fast these days that I wouldn't be surprised if he actually said that 8 years ago.


----------



## Alberto7

Kaura said:


> Maybe on tours but I swear in an interview more recent than 8 years ago he talked how he doesn't drink a drop on tours but likes to get fucked up on his free time every now and then. On the other hand, time flies so fast these days that I wouldn't be surprised if he actually said that 8 years ago.



There's a very awkward, painful to watch, and frankly saddening FB Live that Alexi and Jaska did in April 2019 for Alexi's birthday, where he was visibly doing quite terribly, and he clearly did not want to do it. It seems they held it around noon, and the dude was having a beer on camera. It seems to me he'd been trying to quit for a long time, but never really managed to quit fully. Probably relapsed quite often. I lost a grandfather to alcohol and now my idol from my formative years too. It sucks quite a bit.


----------



## Blytheryn

works0fheart said:


> In any case, it's going on over 2 months now since he's been dead and not a day has gone by that the dude hasn't been on my mind. It feels weird to think that he's not around anymore. Celebrity deaths don't usually get me, but I can say that I miss Alexi and I'm sad to think that his legacy was so short lived.



Same here man. I’m watching the 2005 Nosturi show, and I just can’t believe he’s not around anymore. It really bums me out.


----------



## Boris_VTR

mastapimp said:


> Google the name "kelli wright laiho instagram" and scroll through some of the photos of them from the last couple of years. Absinthe fountain, cocktails, beers on the kitchen counter, margaritas, it's all there...


I agree with you on this and previous post about people waiting for new kidney or liver. I belive there is zero-tolerance policy that if they caught person doing something he shouldn't (drinking when waiting for live). He is off the list and sent to the back of the line. Maybe that happened to him? And after that he just didnt care?


----------



## Boris_VTR

p0ke said:


> Sure, I'm not denying that. What I meant was that it could've been coincidental that most of their posts happened to have something to do with drinking - in pretty much all of them they were celebrating something after all. So he could've still cut back significantly, even though you couldn't see it in the posts, the "evidence" being that he was looking much healthier in the most recent videos.
> But he definitely shouldn't have been drinking at all, I'm not trying to deny that.


If he was maybe waiting for liver transplant (never read that he would be, but if his liver was done he could very well be) even on drink would get him of the list.
But it is still strange. I would get it last year where he was skeleton, but he finally looked close to being much healthier. And only 40 years old...you dont just drop dead at that age


----------



## p0ke

Boris_VTR said:


> I agree with you on this and previous post about people waiting for new kidney or liver. I belive there is zero-tolerance policy that if they caught person doing something he shouldn't (drinking when waiting for live). He is off the list and sent to the back of the line. Maybe that happened to him? And after that he just didnt care?



Sounds plausible... 



Boris_VTR said:


> But it is still strange. I would get it last year where he was skeleton, but he finally looked close to being much healthier.



Exactly... But still it could've been a combination of that + covid for example. What was posted wasn't exactly the full report.


----------



## NotDonVito

Alberto7 said:


> There's a very awkward, painful to watch, and frankly saddening FB Live that Alexi and Jaska did in April 2019 for Alexi's birthday, where he was visibly doing quite terribly, and he clearly did not want to do it. It seems they held it around noon, and the dude was having a beer on camera. It seems to me he'd been trying to quit for a long time, but never really managed to quit fully. Probably relapsed quite often. I lost a grandfather to alcohol and now my idol from my formative years too. It sucks quite a bit.


I remember watching that live stream because 1. it was sad and awkward as fuck and 2. because they were going out to a cajun restaurant in the city I lived in at the time, and there's only one cajun restaurant here which happened to be very close to another restaurant where I was working at the time.(Pappadeux's for anyone wondering) So of course my dumb fanboy ass totally wanted to scope it out and see if I could meet them, but after watching that stream, I just said no way, I didn't want to see Alexi like that, he wasn't having a good time.


----------



## Boris_VTR

NotDonVito said:


> I remember watching that live stream because 1. it was sad and awkward as fuck and 2. because they were going out to a cajun restaurant in the city I lived in at the time, and there's only one cajun restaurant here which happened to be very close to another restaurant where I was working at the time.(Pappadeux's for anyone wondering) So of course my dumb fanboy ass totally wanted to scope it out and see if I could meet them, but after watching that stream, I just said no way, I didn't want to see Alexi like that, he wasn't having a good time.


Is this video available somewhere?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Boris_VTR said:


> Is this video available somewhere?



I'm guessing it's the first result when you search "Alexi's Birthday is Today"
I rather not link it because man Alexi does look so bad.


----------



## Alberto7

NotDonVito said:


> I remember watching that live stream because 1. it was sad and awkward as fuck and 2. because they were going out to a cajun restaurant in the city I lived in at the time, and there's only one cajun restaurant here which happened to be very close to another restaurant where I was working at the time.(Pappadeux's for anyone wondering) So of course my dumb fanboy ass totally wanted to scope it out and see if I could meet them, but after watching that stream, I just said no way, I didn't want to see Alexi like that, he wasn't having a good time.



That's admirable on your end. I wonder how I would have acted in your position  but yeah, after that video and some of the shitty questions he got asked, I feel like he might have told you to fuck right off if you'd been to meet them.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing it's the first result when you search "Alexi's Birthday is Today"
> I rather not link it because man Alexi does look so bad.



Yeap, that's the one. It's hard to watch.


----------



## Boris_VTR

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing it's the first result when you search "Alexi's Birthday is Today"
> I rather not link it because man Alexi does look so bad.


Tnx for info. He doesnt look much worse than usual for last year or so. Most of the time we check profesional photos that were selected from the set. Even actors look much worse on these webcam events


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> I have news from an insider by way of Alexi’s sister.
> 
> “Kim sued his mom 2 days before they could bury his ashes. They were confiscated and are held somewhere awaiting a fuckin custody trial. Sick but true. And this may be told to any one you wish. Permission of Allu's sister.”


https://metalinjection.net/news/dra...il&utm_term=0_d168e48712-577016816b-100417190

Seems like you weren't lying.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kim lying as usual. She is very manipulative, which is all that message was about receiving "threats." What a crock of bullshit. "I'm going to release personal texts and videos to prove he totally wasn't forced or coerced into doing this shit." You know, like that one message from her where she said, "let's stage a pic" basically, via skype / facetime or whatever.


----------



## Leviathus

KG never addresses anything said about her really, just says she has a video that proves everyone in Alexi's circle wrong that she doesn't wanna show. Highly doubtful. His "closest friends" in Helsinki approve but she won't name them. Then she compares herself to Dimebag to piss off metal fans even more.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> KG never addresses anything said about her really, just says she has a video that proves everyone in Alexi's circle wrong that she doesn't wanna show. Highly doubtful. His "closest friends" in Helsinki approve but she won't name them. Then she compares herself to Dimebag to piss off metal fans even more.


She's a buffoon.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://metalinjection.net/news/dra...il&utm_term=0_d168e48712-577016816b-100417190
> 
> Seems like you weren't lying.



Don’t have any reason to. I’m friends with some of the COBHC.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> Don’t have any reason to. I’m friends with some of the COBHC.



Didn't wanna imply you were. just for those not aware it could be a bit suspicious.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't wanna imply you were. just for those not aware it could be a bit suspicious.



Oh yeah, of course.


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Kim lying as usual. She is very manipulative, which is all that message was about receiving "threats." What a crock of bullshit. "I'm going to release personal texts and videos to prove he totally wasn't forced or coerced into doing this shit." You know, like that one message from her where she said, "let's stage a pic" basically, via skype / facetime or whatever.



I don't know what sort of rock she's been living under if she doesn't realize that everyone and their dog knows how easy such things are to fake these days. The only evidence of their relationship would be IRL pictures, but as we know, such things don't exist. 
Anyway, I hope what was written in the facebook post is true, that Alexi indeed had a will testamenting everything to his parents, if that's even possible. I vaguely recall from the one mandatory law course I took in school that a widow is always entitled to half, no matter what, but it was a long time ago so the law could have changed and I might also not remember correctly...


----------



## Schmeer

p0ke said:


> I don't know what sort of rock she's been living under if she doesn't realize that everyone and their dog knows how easy such things are to fake these days. The only evidence of their relationship would be IRL pictures, but as we know, such things don't exist.
> Anyway, I hope what was written in the facebook post is true, that Alexi indeed had a will testamenting everything to his parents, if that's even possible. I vaguely recall from the one mandatory law course I took in school that a widow is always entitled to half, no matter what, but it was a long time ago so the law could have changed and I might also not remember correctly...



Doesn't seem to be the case (any longer at least..):
"Unless specified otherwise in the will, the deceased’s estate is inherited in accordance with the Code of Inheritance defined in law (Finlex). The primary heirs are children and direct descendants. If there are no children, the spouse inherits, and if there is no spouse, the deceased is inherited by his or her parents, siblings, grandparents or their children. The Code of Inheritance ends with grandparents’ children, i.e. uncles and aunts may inherit, but cousins may not." (quote taken from "norden.org" but also links to finlex.fi)

It also seems that adopted and biological children are treated equally so if he did adopt the girl, she stands to inherit everything anyway.

I would take all this with a grain of salt though. It's been my experience that things are never as easy as they may seem when it comes to inheritance law


----------



## p0ke

This stuff was in the news headlines here today, and Alexi's sister was interviewed and confirmed everything that has come up here. The reporter had also seen Alexi's will and confirmed that KG is out of it. But she's still entitled to half of their combined property.

His sister also said that Alexi will have a nice big gravestone in Malmi cemetery that fans can also visit. I will certainly at some point!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> This stuff was in the news headlines here today, and Alexi's sister was interviewed and confirmed everything that has come up here. The reporter had also seen Alexi's will and confirmed that KG is out of it. But she's still entitled to half of their combined property.
> 
> His sister also said that Alexi will have a nice big gravestone in Malmi cemetery that fans can also visit. I will certainly at some point!


If she was written out of the will, she shouldn't get a pot to piss in from his inheritance.


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If she was written out of the will, she shouldn't get a pot to piss in from his inheritance.



According to what I read, she is entitled to _something_, but it's too legalese for me to understand. The news article just said she's entitled to "ositus", which according to some law-page seemed to mean half of their combined wealth. Without the will she would be entitled to everything.
But I certainly hope it's way less than half.

Also according to the article, she's refusing to acknowledge the will, aka. she wants it all...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> According to what I read, she is entitled to _something_, but it's too legalese for me to understand. The news article just said she's entitled to "ositus", which according to some law-page seemed to mean half of their combined wealth. Without the will she would be entitled to everything.
> But I certainly hope it's way less than half.
> 
> Also according to the article, she's refusing to acknowledge the will, aka. she wants it all...


Of course she does. She is a nobody.


----------



## p0ke

Came across a new interview with Daniel Freyberg just now:

https://www.revolvermag.com/music/bodom-after-midnight-inside-alexi-laihos-final-recordings

He says at the end that he has another project going that he wants to finish this year - I hope he's referring to the Naildown album that's been coming for years now.


----------



## Alberto7

Shit's getting nastier now with all these public accusations... I'll be watching from the sidelines.

In the meantime, excuse me while I go play with this pretty lady that just came through my door:


----------



## Jarmake

I've always loved the white scythe -model... It's the best looking of all of Alexi's esp guitars. How much did that edwards set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> In the meantime, excuse me while I go play with this pretty lady that just came through my door:



That looks fast as fuck, congrats man! I personally like the black with white pinstripe color scheme more (I even used to have one), but that one would be my second choice. I'd take almost any of his guitars though, the more recent yellow one is maybe the only one I'd pass on.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

p0ke said:


> Came across a new interview with Daniel Freyberg just now:
> 
> https://www.revolvermag.com/music/bodom-after-midnight-inside-alexi-laihos-final-recordings
> 
> He says at the end that he has another project going that he wants to finish this year - I hope he's referring to the Naildown album that's been coming for years now.



Please be Naildown! He would have learned so much from being in Norther and COB that he could write a great follow up to Dreamcrusher. 

2 songs and a cover with nothing left over. I was hoping there was something left over they could edit together but at least that’s confirmation there isn’t more music to be released. He says Alexi doesn’t do demos but in another interview Alexi said he makes a demo before showing the other guys their parts.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> He says Alexi doesn’t do demos but in another interview Alexi said he makes a demo before showing the other guys their parts.



I guess people have different opinions about what constitutes a demo? I'm having a very hard time imagining Alexi programming drums etc, so maybe he just recorded riffs into storage and considered that a demo, whereas Daniel would just call those riffs in storage?
Anyway, it's a shame if there wasn't any more, but at least there won't be any speculation about whether they should record and release them without Alexi and if so, how different from his intentions they would sound without him.



Lorcan Ward said:


> Please be Naildown! He would have learned so much from being in Norther and COB that he could write a great follow up to Dreamcrusher.



I'd say it's likely, because he posted some studio teaser pics on Facebook before he joined COB that gave the impression that it's all written and mostly recorded too. 
Been waiting for that follow up since... well, since Dreamcrusher


----------



## NotDonVito

I might have read somewhere that Alexi used a 4 track recorder at home. As Mr. Freyberg puts it, he was old school.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

p0ke said:


> I guess people have different opinions about what constitutes a demo? I'm having a very hard time imagining Alexi programming drums etc, so maybe he just recorded riffs into storage and considered that a demo, whereas Daniel would just call those riffs in storage?.



I suppose it depends what you see as a demo. Maybe at that stage in his career he was able to just walk in and tell everyone their parts with bpm, bars etc. Daniel might see demos as going into a studio and laying everything down before heading to the studio.



p0ke said:


> I'd say it's likely, because he posted some studio teaser pics on Facebook before he joined COB that gave the impression that it's all written and mostly recorded too.
> Been waiting for that follow up since... well, since Dreamcrusher



I hope so. Dreamcrusher was an awesome mix of death, power and even grunge elements that should have got way more attention.


----------



## p0ke

NotDonVito said:


> I might have read somewhere that Alexi used a 4 track recorder at home. As Mr. Freyberg puts it, he was old school.



I recall reading that too.



Lorcan Ward said:


> I suppose it depends what you see as a demo. Maybe at that stage in his career he was able to just walk in and tell everyone their parts with bpm, bars etc. Daniel might see demos as going into a studio and laying everything down before heading to the studio.



That's exactly what I meant. For me for example, demo usually means a finished song but the recording is just a bedroom version. If I'm just recording a riff or section of riffs to remember, it's not a demo, it's more like a note. But someone might think different.



Lorcan Ward said:


> I hope so. Dreamcrusher was an awesome mix of death, power and even grunge elements that should have got way more attention.



Agreed! Like I've told a few times here, I had the pleasure of booking Naildown for a show on their Dreamcrusher tour and they totally seemed like all they'd need was some luck and they would've been ready to conquer the world. Maybe they were a bit too humble for their own good, if anything.

My main memory from said show is this song from their debut, it sounded a lot better live:


----------



## works0fheart

^That song has such a killer solo. I actually like that album more than Dreamcrusher personally, but before are very good.


----------



## p0ke

works0fheart said:


> ^That song has such a killer solo. I actually like that album more than Dreamcrusher personally, but before are very good.



IMO Dreamcrusher has a bit more personality, but both are definitely quality material


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I never listened to Naildown but uhhh now I can see why Alexi picked Daniel to replace Roope. That song right there sounds like it would be a Hatebreeder/HCDR B-side.


----------



## works0fheart

I know it's been a bit and long past the point, but I'm still sad about Roope quitting. I remember when he first joined I was so hyped for the music going forward since I loved them as a duo (Alexi and Roope) in Sinergy.


----------



## works0fheart

Double post, but I thought people here would be interested too.

Potential new Alexi sig incoming. 6th pic.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CMAEs6fDXbB/?igshid=j4u5atzzvzg6


----------



## p0ke

works0fheart said:


> Double post, but I thought people here would be interested too.
> 
> Potential new Alexi sig incoming. 6th pic.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CMAEs6fDXbB/?igshid=j4u5atzzvzg6



Ooh! I hope you're right, I love that color scheme!


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never listened to Naildown but uhhh now I can see why Alexi picked Daniel to replace Roope. That song right there sounds like it would be a Hatebreeder/HCDR B-side.



Even the vocals sound like Alexi. I had to look up if it was actually him. Apparently, it's Daniel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

works0fheart said:


> Double post, but I thought people here would be interested too.
> 
> Potential new Alexi sig incoming. 6th pic.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CMAEs6fDXbB/?igshid=j4u5atzzvzg6





p0ke said:


> Ooh! I hope you're right, I love that color scheme!



I'm curious if either that's the actual case, or he just tried to stylize the guitar to go with the aesthetic.


----------



## Alberto7

works0fheart said:


> Double post, but I thought people here would be interested too.
> 
> Potential new Alexi sig incoming. 6th pic.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CMAEs6fDXbB/?igshid=j4u5atzzvzg6



This is dope!

However, how did we begin speculating that this might be a new signature model? The author is just a graphic designer; I don't know if there's a relationship between him and ESP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alberto7 said:


> This is dope!
> 
> However, how did we begin speculating that this might be a new signature model? The author is just a graphic designer; I don't know if there's a relationship between him and ESP.



Yeeeeah, I'm under the assumption he pulled up an Alexi sig, traced it, and added some flair to the poster.


----------



## works0fheart

It could go either way. An ESP staff member has stated on their site they'll be making an announcement soon in regards to the future of the Alexi line so we'll see. 

I don't want to get my hopes up either but ESP would be incredibly stupid to see the skyrocketing prices of his back catalog of guitars and NOT put something out. I'd really like to see that Purple one become a retail model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

works0fheart said:


> It could go either way. An ESP staff member has stated on their site they'll be making an announcement soon in regards to the future of the Alexi line so we'll see.
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up either but ESP would be incredibly stupid to see the skyrocketing prices of his back catalog of guitars and NOT put something out. I'd really like to see that Purple one become a retail model.



Someone from ESP said they are planning something, and I wouldn't be surprised if it's the 2 violet models he had before he died.

Also you gotta remember it's only been like 3 months since he died. It caught everyone off guard. Also they probably planned on giving Alexi more time with the guitar befor they made a final decision, and of course his sudden death probably screwed all that up

I'm also imagining the legal issue of royalties would mess things up. Figuring out who the royalty payments go to for using Alexi's name, given... the shitstorms we've been seeing since his death.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone from ESP said they are planning something, and I wouldn't be surprised if it's the 2 violet models he had before he died.
> 
> Also you gotta remember it's only been like 3 months since he died. It caught everyone off guard. Also they probably planned on giving Alexi more time with the guitar befor they made a final decision, and of course his sudden death probably screwed all that up
> 
> I'm also imagining the legal issue of royalties would mess things up. Figuring out who the royalty payments go to for using Alexi's name, given... the shitstorms we've been seeing since his death.


Which is the main reason she's even bothering, because she is a nobody.


----------



## Alberto7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone from ESP said they are planning something, and I wouldn't be surprised if it's the 2 violet models he had before he died.
> 
> Also you gotta remember it's only been like 3 months since he died. It caught everyone off guard. Also they probably planned on giving Alexi more time with the guitar befor they made a final decision, and of course his sudden death probably screwed all that up
> 
> I'm also imagining the legal issue of royalties would mess things up. Figuring out who the royalty payments go to for using Alexi's name, given... the shitstorms we've been seeing since his death.



I figure this is probably the exact scenario that they find themselves in presently. Planning out new products and keeping an inventory can be a nightmare, even more so if someone throws a wrench the size of Jupiter in your plans. (Alexi dying + ensuing legal drama, etc)


----------



## NoodleFace

If I were ESP I would totally not make any new models, I might even discontinue the line. With Alexi dead, would the money go to Kim? Or his family? If ESP were smart they'd just immortalize him by retiring the line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NoodleFace said:


> If I were ESP I would totally not make any new models, I might even discontinue the line. With Alexi dead, would the money go to Kim? Or his family? If ESP were smart they'd just immortalize him by retiring the line.


Id only be fine with this if ESP re releases the SV as a full production model.


----------



## feilong29

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Id only be fine with this if ESP re releases the SV as a full production model.



Looks to be a Japan-Only deal for now https://espguitars.co.jp/products/e-2/e2-sv/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NoodleFace said:


> If I were ESP I would totally not make any new models, I might even discontinue the line. With Alexi dead, would the money go to Kim? Or his family? If ESP were smart they'd just immortalize him by retiring the line.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Id only be fine with this if ESP re releases the SV as a full production model.



Did more thinking about it, and yeah. If it turns out that Kim does become the heir to Alexi's estate, then I definitely wouldn't mind ESP discontinuing the line and doing a psuedo sig like Jackson did with the mid-2000s RR24. Re-release the SV under the E-II and LTD line and throw in both a dual-pickup and single single-pickup SV be the not-really Alexi sig model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feilong29 said:


> Looks to be a Japan-Only deal for now https://espguitars.co.jp/products/e-2/e2-sv/



Yeah I know. But if push comes to shove I'd love to see the SV back in the US, along with an LTD model. ESP did a VERY brief LTD SV that wasn't an Alexi and IIRC they only made a couple. I think it was called the MMV.


----------



## Alberto7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Id only be fine with this if ESP re releases the SV as a full production model.



This would actually be a pretty sweet move. I so wish we could get it in North America/Europe(?); I considered hunting one down from Japan instead of the Alexi. I'd consider getting an SV with the Japanese design (i.e. shorter lower fin) in the future.


But also, the Alexi line seems to only be discontinued in North America. They're still making them in Japan under all brand names. (except LTD, of course) Even Musamaailma in Finland posted on their Instagram that they are getting a few more batches of the Edwards Blacky throughout this year.


----------



## works0fheart

I could be wrong but I've heard that the Edwards guitars are made to order sort of?

Either way, I really don't see them discontinuing the line. They'll probably do a Dean and release a ton of his past models or spinoffs.

Not that I'm against this. The guy was one of ESP's biggest names as far as moving models, if not the biggest.

I don't really want to get into the whole family feud that's going on with his estate, and I really don't think that should affect his product line personally. I know there's a lot of hate for Kim but Kelli has proven to be no better in this situation so I really don't care which of the two ends up the heir to his things. From what it sounds like at least half will go to his direct family (mom, dad, sister) and I'm more than fine with that.

With that being said, there's going to be a ton of angry/confused fans if they actually discontinue his models and it will be one of the biggest missed opportunities a guitar company could make, and I'm sure ESP knows that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

works0fheart said:


> With that being said, there's going to be a ton of angry/confused fans if they actually discontinue his models and it will be one of the biggest missed opportunities a guitar company could make, and I'm sure ESP knows that.



Yeeeah this is true. I imagine the average COB fan isn't privy to the drama, and ESP wouldn't be as well. It's just like a worst case scenario I thought about. Like I said earlier, I think they still are trying to figure out the legal matters of who gets the royalties on top of just finalizing the designs of the new sig.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> and ESP wouldn't be as well



You'd be surprised. Most company A&R teams are very active, if not vocal, on social media, and some even have staff devoted just to lurk the net for artist information and drama. 

That said, these companies tend to work in thier own interests, so they'll make some weird calls if it means making a buck vs. "doing the right thing" whatever that means.


----------



## feilong29

works0fheart said:


> I could be wrong but I've heard that the Edwards guitars are made to order sort of?
> 
> Either way, I really don't see them discontinuing the line. They'll probably do a Dean and release a ton of his past models or spinoffs.
> 
> Not that I'm against this. The guy was one of ESP's biggest names as far as moving models, if not the biggest.
> 
> I don't really want to get into the whole family feud that's going on with his estate, and I really don't think that should affect his product line personally. I know there's a lot of hate for Kim but Kelli has proven to be no better in this situation so I really don't care which of the two ends up the heir to his things. From what it sounds like at least half will go to his direct family (mom, dad, sister) and I'm more than fine with that.
> 
> With that being said, there's going to be a ton of angry/confused fans if they actually discontinue his models and it will be one of the biggest missed opportunities a guitar company could make, and I'm sure ESP knows that.



Ya, Big Boss Tokyo has limited stock for immediate delivery and the rest are made to order. I think the wait is about 8 months. Seems all the Edwards are made to order at the moment: https://bigboss.jp/store/products/list?category_id=410


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

works0fheart said:


> I could be wrong but I've heard that the Edwards guitars are made to order sort of?
> 
> Either way, I really don't see them discontinuing the line. They'll probably do a Dean and release a ton of his past models or spinoffs.
> 
> Not that I'm against this. The guy was one of ESP's biggest names as far as moving models, if not the biggest.
> 
> I don't really want to get into the whole family feud that's going on with his estate, and I really don't think that should affect his product line personally. I know there's a lot of hate for Kim but Kelli has proven to be no better in this situation so I really don't care which of the two ends up the heir to his things. From what it sounds like at least half will go to his direct family (mom, dad, sister) and I'm more than fine with that.
> 
> With that being said, there's going to be a ton of angry/confused fans if they actually discontinue his models and it will be one of the biggest missed opportunities a guitar company could make, and I'm sure ESP knows that.


Lmfao.


----------



## p0ke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP did a VERY brief LTD SV that wasn't an Alexi and IIRC they only made a couple. I think it was called the MMV.



AFAIK the MMV was a Finland-only model, and I don't know how brief it was but at some point every one and their dog seemed to have one over here  Myself included. I'd still have if it hadn't burned. The name kinda hints that the Finnish importer Musamaailma might've been behind the whole thing (MMV -> MusaMaailma V), could of course mean something completely different too..


----------



## Jarmake

p0ke said:


> AFAIK the MMV was a Finland-only model, and I don't know how brief it was but at some point every one and their dog seemed to have one over here  Myself included. I'd still have if it hadn't burned. The name kinda hints that the Finnish importer Musamaailma might've been behind the whole thing (MMV -> MusaMaailma V), could of course mean something completely different too..



I had one of those musamaailma V's in '04. Bought it from musiikki kullas in oulu and it cost 666 euros.

Rosewood fretboard, 24 frets, arrowhead inlays (except for the 12th fret "mmv-04" inlay), bolt on (block heel) maple neck, basswood body, duncan designed pups, a shitty floyd made out of aluminum foil and dental floss. A shitty guitar all in all. But still I enjoyed playing the shit out of it and it was so damn cool for a Alexi-fanboy like me.

The floyd's saddles threads stripped if you looked it too angrily and I had to tap all the saddles one by one and replace the screws with bigger ones.

Good times!

Here's a snippet (or three) from the past, Bodom's gig at Lepakko in '99.


----------



## works0fheart

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lmfao.



No elaboration, this is all we get?


----------



## p0ke

Jarmake said:


> I had one of those musamaailma V's in '04. Bought it from musiikki kullas in oulu and it cost 666 euros.
> 
> Rosewood fretboard, 24 frets, arrowhead inlays (except for the 12th fret "mmv-04" inlay), bolt on (block heel) maple neck, basswood body, duncan designed pups, a shitty floyd made out of aluminum foil and dental floss. A shitty guitar all in all. But still I enjoyed playing the shit out of it and it was so damn cool for a Alexi-fanboy like me.
> 
> The floyd's saddles threads stripped if you looked it too angrily and I had to tap all the saddles one by one and replace the screws with bigger ones.
> 
> Good times!



Ah, you had this one then?







I cut that picture out of the Musamaailma catalogue in 2004  And because it's been sitting in my band pictures glass thingy ever since, it's still intact. I think there was also a model without those pinstripes.

I ended up buying next years' model, which AFAIK was superior in almost every way - the Floyd was a bit tougher stuff and the pickups were EMG HZ-H4's. It had a set neck as well, though the joint was pretty much as big and thick as a typical bolt on heel... And it was cheaper too, mine cost 549€ (I bought mine from Sound City in Pori, but I recall at least Musamaailma in Helsinki and Musiikki Malmsten in Rauma listing it for the same price, also they all had the same 666€ price on the -04 model).
It was called the MMV-SN, then there was another with string through body that cost only 399€, not sure what that was called , it was called MMV-BO.

Here's a couple of pics of me playing it ('06 and '07) :


----------



## Jarmake

p0ke said:


> Ah, you had this one then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut that picture out of the Musamaailma catalogue in 2004  And because it's been sitting in my band pictures glass thingy ever since, it's still intact. I think there was also a model without those pinstripes.
> 
> I ended up buying next years' model, which AFAIK was superior in almost every way - the Floyd was a bit tougher stuff and the pickups were EMG HZ-H4's. It had a set neck as well, though the joint was pretty much as big and thick as a typical bolt on heel... And it was cheaper too, mine cost 549€ (I bought mine from Sound City in Pori, but I recall at least Musamaailma in Helsinki and Musiikki Malmsten in Rauma listing it for the same price, also they all had the same 666€ price on the -04 model).
> It was called the MMV-SN, then there was another with string through body that cost only 399€, not sure what that was called , it was called MMV-BO.



Yep, that's the one! There was also the cream-ish white one with black "pinstripes" or whatever they should be called. The next years model was better indeed and I think it had proper pinstripes instead of those fat colored in ones? Or maybe it was later model. In '07 you could get mmv-07f if I remember correctly and it had set through neckjoint. Anyway...

It's not even funny how much cheap guitars are better now compared to the early 00's! You get a hell lot of a better instrument for 666 euros these days. And it's a damn good thing, too!


----------



## p0ke

Jarmake said:


> Yep, that's the one! There was also the cream-ish white one with black "pinstripes" or whatever they should be called. The next years model was better indeed and I think it had proper pinstripes instead of those fat colored in ones? Or maybe it was later model. In '07 you could get mmv-07f if I remember correctly and it had set through neckjoint. Anyway...



Yep, I edited my post to add a couple of pics of my MMV. It was mostly a pretty decent guitar. And yeah as you can see in the pics it had the "proper pinstripes". There were two colors, the one I had and then the inverse colors, so basically the same as Alexi had in the beginning.



Jarmake said:


> It's not even funny how much cheap guitars are better now compared to the early 00's! You get a hell lot of a better instrument for 666 euros these days. And it's a damn good thing, too!



Yup! Back then we always used to joke that for example the Harley Bentons were only suited for heating the sauna with, and even then you'd get really bad löyly, but these days even those are pretty good.


----------



## mastapimp

works0fheart said:


> I could be wrong but I've heard that the Edwards guitars are made to order sort of?
> 
> Either way, I really don't see them discontinuing the line. They'll probably do a Dean and release a ton of his past models or spinoffs.
> 
> Not that I'm against this. The guy was one of ESP's biggest names as far as moving models, if not the biggest.



I'm disagreeing with you here. COB may have been influential here and to the extreme metal community, but the Alexi sigs aren't moving the most units and he's not their most popular artist, at least not in the states. V guitars are already at a disadvantage as they appeal to fewer players. I can see them continuing the line within the short term, but giving them the dimebag treatment doesn't seem likely or in their style.


----------



## p0ke

Well goddamn it  Went to look how the later MMV's looked and now I'm gassing like fuck for one  The latest one apparently is MMV-09FE and it looks pretty much like I could've designed it.


----------



## Alberto7

p0ke said:


> Well goddamn it  Went to look how the later MMV's looked and now I'm gassing like fuck for one  The latest one apparently is MMV-09FE and it looks pretty much like I could've designed it.



Yo this is pretty dope! Love the red pinstripes, and I'm digging the reverse shark tooth inlays too. I know some of these came with bolt on necks, do you know if this one also had a bolt on?


----------



## Jarmake

Alberto7 said:


> Yo this is pretty dope! Love the red pinstripes, and I'm digging the reverse shark tooth inlays too. I know some of these came with bolt on necks, do you know if this one also had a bolt on?



No, these were either set through or neck through. They stopped making them bolt on in '05, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> Yo this is pretty dope! Love the red pinstripes, and I'm digging the reverse shark tooth inlays too. I know some of these came with bolt on necks, do you know if this one also had a bolt on?



Yup! Red is favorite color, so I love those stripes too. And the shark tooths look better than the arrows on the previous ones too, IMO.

There was no picture of the neck joint, but my MMV from 2005 had a glued on neck (with a really big and thick joint), so I'm asuming the later ones also had that or better. The 07 model had this:






I think the '05 string through model (MMV-BO) had a bolt on neck, but I'm not sure.

Oh and this where I found that MMV-09FE:

https://www.konkurssihuutokauppa.fi...pa/2159/uusi-sahkokitara-esp-mmv-09fe-kohde-1


----------



## works0fheart

Man, some guitars just have a beautiful back profile and that's certainly one of the first ones to come to mind when I think of it. I wish his other guitars had that tummy contour to them. I have two of his models (blacky and sawtooth) and I've always really liked the white one the most just because of how clean and simplistic it looks but also that contour is so damned good looking. I wonder why he shyed away from it with his later models.


----------



## Alberto7

The belly cut not only looks great, but it's also very functional.

ESP is weird about a couple of features on the Alexi sigs: the belly cut and edge bevels on the back side. My 2006/7 LTD Alexi-600 (black and white one) did not have any features on the back, at all. It had no belly cut (that I remember), it had no stripes, and it also had a completely flat back; no bevels.

I've seen those features vary quite a bit from year to year and with each Alexi model. I'm not sure if the Edwards and E-IIs are the same, but I believe they all have the belly cuts and bevels.

My Edwards Scythe fixed every single problem that lead me to sell my LTD. Other than the obvious ergonomic challenges of the V shape, it is a considerably comfortable guitar. Lightning fast.


----------



## Alberto7

Jarmake said:


> No, these were either set through or neck through. They stopped making them bolt on in '05, if I am not mistaken.



Good stuff. I really don't like how the bolt on neck looks on these. It's the main reason I don't like the Alexi-200, which I think is otherwise a great axe.


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> ESP is weird about a couple of features on the Alexi sigs: the belly cut and edge bevels on the back side. My 2006/7 LTD Alexi-600 (black and white one) did not have any features on the back, at all. It had no belly cut (that I remember), it had no stripes, and it also had a completely flat back; no bevels.



Well, Alexi didn't have a belly, so...  The stripes and bevels on the back though, I don't understand...


----------



## works0fheart

Wouldn't that be more reason to have it though? As a skinny guy I hate having my guitar pressed up against my ribs when it's super rigid edges like that lol


----------



## Alberto7

p0ke said:


> Well, Alexi didn't have a belly, so...  The stripes and bevels on the back though, I don't understand...



Hey, I've been skinny as shit my entire life  though my 30s are, very slowly but noticeably, starting to change that... 

Belly cuts have always been a must for me. As much as I like classical and hollow body guitars, the lack of body ergonomics is the reason I've always felt a bit awkward with them.


----------



## Exit Existence

Man I should have picked up an Alexi sig when they were reasonable and abundant lol Now it feels like everyone is hunting one.

Also it sucks big time living in the states and only having those stupid modified copyright AL shapes floating around. Even if a LTD scythe popped up, it just wouldn't feel right to me without the normal RR shape


----------



## p0ke

works0fheart said:


> Wouldn't that be more reason to have it though? As a skinny guy I hate having my guitar pressed up against my ribs when it's super rigid edges like that lol



Yeah, I guess you're right


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

works0fheart said:


> Wouldn't that be more reason to have it though? As a skinny guy I hate having my guitar pressed up against my ribs when it's super rigid edges like that lol



Yeah I seriously hate that, I think it's why I'm playing my C1 and Avenger more than my Mockingbird, they both have huge cuts in the back and the super carved top on the C1 is fabulous.


----------



## p0ke

Oh shit, I may have gotten lucky! Back when I mentioned my GAS for a Laiho model guitar, I posted a "want to buy or trade" ad on a local musical instrument marketplace for one of those MMV models, and today a guy sent me an email about one! Yellow pinstripes, neck through, ... everything I wanted! Well, the red pinstripes would've been even more preferable, but let's not start nitpicking 
And he even lives about 50km from me so I could just drive there to get it.

Now I'm just hoping he'll be willing to trade my Jackson DK2 for it, because I really don't have any money to spare. All fingers and toes etc. crossed!


----------



## Alberto7

p0ke said:


> Oh shit, I may have gotten lucky! Back when I mentioned my GAS for a Laiho model guitar, I posted a "want to buy or trade" ad on a local musical instrument marketplace for one of those MMV models, and today a guy sent me an email about one! Yellow pinstripes, neck through, ... everything I wanted! Well, the red pinstripes would've been even more preferable, but let's not start nitpicking
> And he even lives about 50km from me so I could just drive there to get it.
> 
> Now I'm just hoping he'll be willing to trade my Jackson DK2 for it, because I really don't have any money to spare. All fingers and toes etc. crossed!



Nice! Just put it on credit and sell all other gear you own... 

... jk, don't do that.  But hopefully, if you really want it, you could sell something else to finance it.


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> Nice! Just put it on credit and sell all other gear you own...
> 
> ... jk, don't do that.  But hopefully, if you really want it, you could sell something else to finance it.



Yeah, we'll see. He also posted the guitar on said marketplace, and in his ad he mentioned wanting to trade it for a superstrat of some kind, so the DK2 just might hit the spot there. He's also only asking 220€ for it, so I _could _just buy it outright, but then I'll basically have that much less for food next month. If my money was all mine so to speak, I'd do it in a heartbeat, but since I gotta provide for the whole family, I'd prefer not to.

But like I said, let's hope the trade works out


----------



## Alberto7

Crossing my fingers for you man. I've never played one of those MMVs, but I can't imagine they are much different from the main lines, and it seems like a hell of a deal for what is actually a pretty rare and sweet guitar!

Keep us posted.


----------



## p0ke

Score! I ended up having to pay 50€ in between, because turns out what I thought was a DK2 was an MIJ JS20 and therefore not quite the same value, but damn, I'm stoked AF! It's a got a bunch of dings but nothing that will affect playing. Also the whammy bar is missing all together, but I think I have a spare one somewhere...
Gave it a quick try and damn... I went straight into Sinergy-land riff wise and could've gone on for hours but unfortunately I have to work 

Gotta make an NGD thread once I get to play it properly.


----------



## Alberto7

Fuck yeah, congrats! That's nice man, basically looks like a Katakana with 2 pickups and chrome hardware instead of gold. Needs a good cleaning though 

Looking forward to the NGD thread.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> Fuck yeah, congrats! That's nice man, basically looks like a Katakana with 2 pickups and chrome hardware instead of gold. Needs a good cleaning though
> 
> Looking forward to the NGD thread.


That funk needs to get deskunked. Otherwise, it looks pretty rad. Might need an EMG ABQ in that sucker, though.


----------



## MFB

That thing needs gold hardware, STAT


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> Needs a good cleaning though



Yup, and new strings. It's currently in standard tuning with 9s, I'm not sure whether I used to have 10s or 11s back in the day, but certainly needs a bit thicker ones for D-standard. Might as well give it some lemon oil while changing those as well.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Might need an EMG ABQ in that sucker, though.



It certainly wouldn't hurt, but for now I'll just be running software to emulate that. I guess if I put an EQ and some gain boost before the main amp plugin and tweak those to taste, that should get me close enough for now.
This'll be a longer term project anyway, as I'll probably at least put an OFR (or maybe an Edge Pro even...) in it at some point.

Not that keen on gold hardware though, tbh, and I'm actually thinking about masking those pinstripes red so it'll look more like the '09 model (or fill them in for that Instagram picture look)...


----------



## p0ke

Time to buy some new socks? 







https://store.cobhc.com/socks


----------



## Alberto7

p0ke said:


> Yup, and new strings. It's currently in standard tuning with 9s, I'm not sure whether I used to have 10s or 11s back in the day, but certainly needs a bit thicker ones for D-standard. Might as well give it some lemon oil while changing those as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wouldn't hurt, but for now I'll just be running software to emulate that. I guess if I put an EQ and some gain boost before the main amp plugin and tweak those to taste, that should get me close enough for now.
> This'll be a longer term project anyway, as I'll probably at least put an OFR (or maybe an Edge Pro even...) in it at some point.
> 
> Not that keen on gold hardware though, tbh, and I'm actually thinking about masking those pinstripes red so it'll look more like the '09 model (or fill them in for that Instagram picture look)...



Yeap, mine also came with 9s tuned to standard (well, not tuned to standard per se as the strings were loosened before shipping, but the bridge was set up to hold 9s in standard).

I immediately changed the strings for a 10-52 set and tuned to D standard (though the 52 is there for whenever I get tired of D and want to switch down to drop C), though I admittedly had totally forgotten how much of a pain in the dick it is to change tunings and string gauges on a Floyd... especially when the anchor plate's screws are starting to strip. I recently also realized I should adjust the truss rod to account for the extra tension from the heavier strings, as the neck has noticeably bowed forward. I'm preparing myself mentally to do that. 

I also have a BKP Holydiver on the way for it, in black battleworn.



p0ke said:


> Time to buy some new socks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.cobhc.com/socks



I want a pair SO bad! But $18 a pair... meh. I got two of their masks (the In Your Face mask and the one with the Tokyo Warhearts artwork) and UPS fucked me with their ransom *ahem* duty charges, so I'm not too thrilled about ordering from them again.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> I immediately changed the strings for a 10-52 set and tuned to D standard (though the 52 is there for whenever I get tired of D and want to switch down to drop C), though I admittedly had totally forgotten how much of a pain in the dick it is to change tunings and string gauges on a Floyd... especially when the anchor plate's screws are starting to strip. I recently also realized I should adjust the truss rod to account for the extra tension from the heavier strings, as the neck has noticeably bowed forward. I'm preparing myself mentally to do that.


What is the anchor plate? Do you mean the spring tree or the trem base plate?


----------



## Alberto7

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is the anchor plate? Do you mean the spring tree or the trem base plate?



Woops, I brainfarted there; I meant the claw holding the springs to the body of the guitar.

Sorry, been a long day and terminology escapes me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> Woops, I brainfarted there; I meant the claw holding the springs to the body of the guitar.
> 
> Sorry, been a long day and terminology escapes me.


Are the screw heads stripping? I'd replace those before they are too far gone.


----------



## Alberto7

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Are the screw heads stripping? I'd replace those before they are too far gone.



Yeah, was thinking that to myself. I'll probably just order a replacement soon enough before starting to tinker with the bridge any further.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, was thinking that to myself. I'll probably just order a replacement soon enough before starting to tinker with the bridge any further.


For the entire bridge? Might be a good idea. I don't think those licensed FRs were very good on those early 2000s (2000-2009) LTDs.


----------



## Alberto7

Mine is an Edwards from 2013. They came with the 1000 series, which as far as I understand is just an OFR but made in South Korea instead of Germany; same materials and all.

I'm considering getting a new bridge altogether since this one has got some pitting on the metal, the low E saddle rattles a bit, and I think the knife edges may be quite worn out (it's always a few cents off after using it for more than just vibrato) but I've dumped more money on guitars recently than I'm comfortable with, so I'm having a bit of a hard time convincing myself to get a full new bridge instead of just cleaning it, trying to file the knife edges, and getting the bare minimum replacements.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> Mine is an Edwards from 2013. They came with the 1000 series, which as far as I understand is just an OFR but made in South Korea instead of Germany; same materials and all.
> 
> I'm considering getting a new bridge altogether since this one has got some pitting on the metal, the low E saddle rattles a bit, and I think the knife edges may be quite worn out (it's always a few cents off after using it for more than just vibrato) but I've dumped more money on guitars recently than I'm comfortable with, so I'm having a bit of a hard time convincing myself to get a full new bridge instead of just cleaning it, trying to file the knife edges, and getting the bare minimum replacements.


Oh, nevermind then. I thought you had the same guitar as p0ke. Anyways, I had an MH-201 in purple, and that Floyd ended up going to shit. Part of my dislike / apprehension with owning a guitar with a Floyd Rose is because of that guitar. I'd maybe sell something and use the money to get a new Floyd.


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> I want a pair SO bad! But $18 a pair... meh. I got two of their masks (the In Your Face mask and the one with the Tokyo Warhearts artwork) and UPS fucked me with their ransom *ahem* duty charges, so I'm not too thrilled about ordering from them again.



Yup, the price is hideous. If 15€ was the price for 2-3 pairs it'd be acceptable... I generally wear out socks very fast too since my feet are super dry, so I guess I won't be buying them anytime soon. Would love to have the whole set though.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh, nevermind then. I thought you had the same guitar as p0ke. Anyways, I had an MH-201 in purple, and that Floyd ended up going to shit. Part of my dislike / apprehension with owning a guitar with a Floyd Rose is because of that guitar. I'd maybe sell something and use the money to get a new Floyd.



This model of MMV is 2 years newer than the one I had before, and I gotta say, they improved on exactly the right things. One example being the Floyd, which on this one keeps tuning surprisingly well, and it also goes very far both ways, whereas the old one was basically only able to dive. It looks like shit though  So yeah, like I said, I'll be swapping that out at some point, but it's definitely usable in the meantime.

The biggest issue I've run into so far is the electronics - once I put the whammy bar on and tried it a little, it started buzzing like hell and I had to be really careful to even get sound out of it after that. I opened the back, and it seemed like the ground wire that's soldered into the bridge claw was going around the springs a bit, so using the tremolo could have pulled it and caused the buzz. So I bent it to go along the edge of the cavity, let's hope that helps. Also the neck pickup is super weak for some reason and the three way switch doesn't work properly. The wiring is a bit of a mess in general, so I gotta rewire the whole thing at some point. No big deal tbh, I've done that to all my guitars except the Xiphos...

Update: bending the ground wire a bit seems to have fixed the issue 

Here's what the guitar sounds like as is, by the way (gotta work out some of those harmonies, I just whacked out something in one take here):
https://soundcloud.com/pauligrinder/sinergy-in-stone/s-RpNb4vfx1TL
All I did aside from my usual tone is that I increased the input gain from noon to roughly 3 o'clock. I have a feeling I might make a full song out of that too, as for some reason that kind of riffage really inspires me at the moment.


----------



## Exit Existence

Whoever bid up this RR24 to $2,650 USD, I hate you lol
Hoping at some point Jackson will re-release the 1 pickup RR24 in any line X series or Pro, but I doubt it.


----------



## works0fheart

It's insane seeing how much those are going for. I'm aware that's the limited version, but those guitars on release were around 1k. I have 2 of them. I managed to snag the gold one in perfect condition about 2 years ago for $800. Seeing these and the Alexi models skyrocketing in price is pretty depressing.

Hell, gear in general is getting expensive. It seems everyone is buying up everything with their stimulus money lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You know the used market is bad when a guitar not even related to the person skyrockets in price because that person died.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You know the used market is bad when a guitar not even related to the person skyrockets in price because that person died.



That's kinda why I snatched up that SV so fast, I wanted a Scythe 600 but it was literally cheaper to get the higher quality guitar in a better finish. It's kind of insane. 

Also, with the prices I've seen ESP standards going for I think in a few years if I come on hard times it'll really be worth something. Hell I got a legit ESP for cheaper than I see most LTDs going for. I'm surprised my Schecters aren't gone already considering I priced them reasonably for pre-corona sale and cheap as fuck for current used prices.


----------



## works0fheart

The week before he died there was a USA ESP Scythe signed by him that was going for like 3.5k on reverb. I seriously debated on buying it and even mentioned it to my wife who was fine with it. The morning that I woke up and saw the news that Alexi died it took me a moment to process it because I didn't believe it at first. Then when I confirmed it was actually true I immediately went over to reverb to try and quickly snag that guitar but someone had bought it before I could check out with it in my cart. Probably something I'll regret for a long time was second guessing myself on buying that thing lol. I did however pick up an Edwards Sawtooth shortly after that for a decent price so I can't be too upset.

Around February of last year I was on vacation in Kyoto and went to a Big Boss music store in the area and played a used Alexi Katakana Custom. I sat in the store for about an hour playing it with every intention of buying it. I think they wanted ~$4000 for it (whatever it came out to after the conversion rate). Admittedly, I didn't care for the sound of it and the strings were old and rusty so I couldn't really get a good feel for it. To be fair though I think I was playing it through a JCM800 or something and I've never been able to dial in a tone with those that I've liked. All in all, it was enough for me to not end up getting it. I ended up getting a Strandberg NT Fusion instead shortly after, and while I like that guitar, I wish I got that katakana since it's been near impossible to find one since, even before his passing.

When I told my wife he passed away one of the first things to come up in conversation was something along the lines of "So I bet you regret not getting those guitars now huh?"

To say yes, is putting it lightly.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I can imagine how you feel about that. I did something similar to what you did by getting that Strandberg. When I caught the bug to break my guitar hiatus last year, (the result of an intense nostalgia trip that took me back to my teenage years listening to Angela Goss screaming her guts out and Alexi being a total rockstar and inspiring me to get better at guitar) I considered getting an Alexi right away, but then thought it would be too niche and I needed something versatile and more modern, so I got an Ibanez AZ. It worked out really well, and I love that guitar to death, but it did not satisfy that itch that my inner rebellious teenager had. I wanted something more metal but still versatile, and I started thinking of an 8-string Boden as my next purchase at some point this year. I had almost decided, but then the news of Alexi passing came out, and I said "fuck it, I'm going niche here. My AZ and my Carvin DC727 got me covered on all other bases", so I decided to go for the Alexi. Right away I noticed prices were skyrocketing and I thought I was going to miss out. Then I lucked out on the Edwards I got on eBay shortly after. I'd have regretted it if I'd passed up on it, for sure.

At this point, it's probably a better deal to order a new one directly through a retailer that can sell you one of the Japanese models at retail price. (Which is currently generally lower than the used or NOS markets) Either that or at least wait until the dust settles with that legal feud between Alexi's... wife people. I have a feeling that whenever (and if) ESP releases the Alexi signatures again, they may want to cash out on them and make them more expensive. Idk, just a hunch.

Also, it's really funny seeing there are none of his signatures available, except for the 10 different Wild Scythes I'm seeing all over eBay and Reverb. Nobody wants the damn ugly things.


----------



## p0ke

^ Yup. Sort of same reason I decided to post the trading ad for that MMV, and I'm super happy I did! I really liked the guitar I traded it for too, but this one is like a time machine that takes me to 2005  And I'm 100% guaranteed to get more than both of those guitars worth of money if I decide to sell it at some point.

Damn, gotta make that NGD thread someday soon before I forget...


----------



## Alberto7

All this tension and bashing happening between people in Alexi's life, but this is what everyone is here for at the end of the day:



I genuinely can't wait.

I'm very annoyed that I have a work meeting I'm supposed to lead at the exact same time as the release...


----------



## NotDonVito

new song sounds like halo of blood album with better mix. i dig it \m/

edit: forgot to mention you can hear it in NA using a VPN


----------



## Alberto7

I am an idiot, I always have a vpn on, but always keep it connected to a Canadian server for better speeds. Europe, here I come!

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really like it! It's like a mix of Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood, Not my Funeral, Mask of Sanity, thrashed lost and Strungout, follow the reaper etc. I was wondering why there was no keyboardist but they are pushed back in the mix and used mostly just as accompaniment. The drums might be the best part and really compliment Alexi's riffs/songwriting. It's amazing just how much a drummer can change the sound. Alexi must have been really inspired with the new lineup. He even let Daniel have a solo. 

Its great Alexi got to record two songs before his passing but sad that this band had so much potential. Its clear from this song Alexi had so much more music to give the world : (


----------



## works0fheart

It's great that Alexi was able to still come up with music of this quality at 41 years old whereas by comparison most bands after 20 years can't come up with music nearly as inspired (let alone even half decent after maybe 3 albums). Man was a savant.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> I really like it! It's like a mix of Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood, Not my Funeral, Mask of Sanity, thrashed lost and Strungout, follow the reaper etc. I was wondering why there was no keyboardist but they are pushed back in the mix and used mostly just as accompaniment. The drums might be the best part and really compliment Alexi's riffs/songwriting. It's amazing just how much a drummer can change the sound. Alexi must have been really inspired with the new lineup. He even let Daniel have a solo.
> 
> Its great Alexi got to record two songs before his passing but sad that this band had so much potential. Its clear from this song Alexi had so much more music to give the world : (



Yep. I mean it sort of sounds like it could've been the next CoB album (obviously) but the vibe is ... I guess a bit more evil sounding? The Dissection cover is starting to make sense, really looking forward to hearing that.


----------



## Ivars V

To be honest, I didn't have high hopes for this single, but damn! It slapped me right in the face! Blast beats, strong melodies, Daniel playing solo. Vocals were killer as well. Thinking about pre-ordering the EP. This was all that I wanted out of Bodom for the past couple of years and never got.


----------



## NoodleFace

Damn this sounds like oldschool COB. FUCK


----------



## Alberto7

I friggin LOVED it. What a farewell. I still have to listen to it a few more times to internalize it, but GREAT first impressions. Loved Daniel's solo too!

I always loved Alexi, but it wasn't until last year that I started really appreciating his sense of melody and harmony, and just how groovy his riffing is.

Having a hard time processing that this is the last new music we'll hear from him...

... I'm not crying, you're crying.


----------



## Blytheryn

NoodleFace said:


> Damn this sounds like oldschool COB. FUCK



That verse took me back to HCDR...


----------



## feilong29

A frikkin masterpiece. Bodom After Midnight was going to be next level. Both sad and exciting to see/hear the new song. I would otherwise wish for BAM to not continue without Alexi, but maybe Daniel can carry to torch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man, breaking up CoB is exactly what Alexi needed, it seems. This is fucking Hatebreeder/Follow the Reaper tier. 

Goddammit now I'm fucking sad again.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, breaking up CoB is exactly what Alexi needed, it seems. This is fucking Hatebreeder/Follow the Reaper tier.
> 
> Goddammit now I'm fucking sad again.



It’s got so much more going on?!? I don’t know if “progressive” is the right word for it, but this is even more unfiltered Alexi.


----------



## works0fheart

Someone over on the 'Bodom forums mentioned before the vid was released that we were most likely going to see Alexi pretty trashed since there were reports of him showing up to the video shoot at noon already drunk. After reading that I didn't want to believe it but he looks pretty awful in that video. It's hard to watch and Idk if I can go back to it now after.

In regards to the song, those solos are killer. Daniel hasn't lost any of his crazy playing ability either it seems. I'm really looking forward to seeing what he does next.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I couldn’t finish watching the video. Alexi looks so run down and unhealthy. He’s even playing the wrong frets and it looks like they didn’t have enough footage for some vocal lines. I don’t want to put a downer on something people are really enjoying, I’ve had the track on repeat all day, but it’s clear Alexi was not well and needed help judging by this video.


----------



## Alberto7

The more I listen to this song, the more I keep hearing "Voices are calling meee! BE MY NIGHT! The devil's sigh!" At around the 1:35 mark  love it!

And yeah, alexi does look kinda run down, and barely moved. The last couple of years his hair also got all... poofy and spongy. I wonder if he started treating it with product or if he stopped straightening it at some point (I believe he used to do the latter, but I could be wrong)... But girl talk for later.


----------



## Leviathus

Pretty cool tune. Alexi certainly looks dead yet, kinda gives me the same sorta vibes as Bowie's Blackstar music videos. Metal martyrdom never looked so tragic. Looking forward to hearing the rest of the EP.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The other song of the EP sounds promising!

“ For the second track *Payback’s A B*tch*, you get a less melodic song that doubles down on a deeper thrash/groove tone. The melody is still there, but the chuggy nature of the riffs in the verses gives the track a much heavier quality overall. It’s still got a barrelling rhythm section, and the keys on this track really shine through (much more than on the first track). Opting for a signature guitar/keyboard duel in its solo/instrumental section this track does really well, with a higher-pitched tone leading listeners to think it’s going to be a higher-pitched duel before a lower-toned guitar solo sweeps in to finish the shred off. The transition between the two is a thing of pure magic and really highlights how Bodom After Midnight weren’t afraid to experiment with these sorts of techniques “


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> The more I listen to this song, the more I keep hearing "Voices are calling meee! BE MY NIGHT! The devil's sigh!" At around the 1:35 mark  love it!
> 
> And yeah, alexi does look kinda run down, and barely moved. The last couple of years his hair also got all... poofy and spongy. I wonder if he started treating it with product or if he stopped straightening it at some point (I believe he used to do the latter, but I could be wrong)... But girl talk for later.


His hair used to look like a shampoo commercial. The last 5+ years, it has looked like an anorexic's hair, which is very brittle, wiry, and looks similar to his. Just kind of a mess.


----------



## p0ke

feilong29 said:


> I would otherwise wish for BAM to not continue without Alexi, but maybe Daniel can carry to torch.



I don't know if that'd work out tbh... It'd be too different without Alexi. But I sure hope the remaining guys continue together at some capacity anyway.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

That's the most raw I've heard him ever sing, the drums are disgustingly good, mix is amazing, some of the sickest riffs plus great keys, and Daniel's solo is fucking SICK. You can tell it wasn't Alexi but it's the perfect fit for this new group. It sounds like they were really ramping up to be the new standard for the COB sound and it makes it even more shitty that he's gone. 

Like I had no faith in Bodom After Midnight when it was announced and this track alone convinces me that they would've carried the legacy for years and not just been some 1 album supergroup. It was all the best parts of every COB album without any of the worst. For sure not my favorite song by them, it was missing a sick breakdown riff (think We're Not Gonna Fall) for that. So much potential though and unpopular opinion but I wanna see what Daniel can do on his own. It's obvious he's an incredibly formidable musician in his own right and would be the right person to carry on the band's work.


----------



## Karg

Similar to Bennington and Cornell, it was pretty obvious Alexi was on a bad path if you consider the message of many lyrics. I would say around half of Cob songs are about the 'reaper' and accepting death. Of course art is subjective, but generally you can kind of tell where someone is coming from by reading their lyrics. Consider the below example. Most people wouldn't write something like this if they weren't feeling it to some degree. As obvious as Alexi's looming downfall (no pun intended) was due to his substance abuse, one should also consider the message of his art.

From 'Follow the Reaper'

Loosing the war I'm feigning to win
Though I never tried to to strive deep
From within. Life could be beautiful
For anybody it's for, but I'd swear this
Mothafuckin' shit is rotten to the core.

The portal has been past and it's
Time to make a turn, to follow the reaper
Until the point of no return.


----------



## works0fheart

Hell, there's a huge amount of his lyrics that talk about addiction, drinking, and not being able to stop, and that's going back pretty far as well. 

From the Jeff Waters post he had apparently come forward asking for help on how Jeff got sober. The man actively knew for a long time that he was destroying his body and just couldn't manage to stop.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

What a bummer
For me this was Alexi at its best since Hatebreed under every aspect, from his voice to his playing but most of all about his riffing


----------



## feilong29

OmegaSlayer said:


> What a bummer
> For me this was Alexi at its best since Hatebreed under every aspect, from his voice to his playing but most of all about his riffing



Man, you ain't never lied. This was just as refreshing as it was exciting. Man it's saddening.


----------



## NotDonVito

Any clues on the lyrics? All I've got is "wake up ??? at about midnight, bloodshot eyes down for a fight"


----------



## Blytheryn

NotDonVito said:


> Any clues on the lyrics? All I've got is "wake up ??? at about midnight, bloodshot eyes down for a fight"



Here’s what I found: 



> Wake up quick at about midnightBloodshot eyes and down for a fight
> Calm down, tune out while you read my rights
> Can’t take it no more, please hit the lights
> And put your fuckin' clothes on
> Second that notion
> 
> What do you say? What did you expect?
> The B-A-M’s in full effect
> A couple of things you left unchecked
> We’ll kick you in the face and take your self respect
> So put your fuckin' clothes on
> Second that notion
> 
> My three Erinyes (Furies)
> I need you tonight
> Please forgive me...
> For what I’ve done
> 
> Alecto - end their page
> Megaera - with your sweet rage
> Tilphoesia - hits you like a flash flood
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT
> So count your stars
> Alecto - end their page
> Megaera - with your sweet rage
> Thilphoseia - paint the sky with blood
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT
> So paint the sky with blood
> 
> Wake up quick at about midnight
> Bloodshot eyes and down for a fight
> Calm down, tune out while you read my rights
> Can’t take it no more, please hit the lights
> And put your fuckin' clothes on
> Second that notion
> 
> My three Erinyes (Furies)
> I need you tonight
> Please forgive me...
> For what I’ve done
> 
> Alecto - end their page
> Megaera - with your sweet rage
> Tilphoesia - hits you like a flash flood
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT
> So count your stars
> Alecto - end their page
> Megaera - with your sweet rage
> Thilphoseia - paint the sky with blood
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Alberto7

Almost sounds like Alexi had been playing Hades by the time he wrote the lyrics


----------



## Blytheryn

Alberto7 said:


> Almost sounds like Alexi had been playing Hades by the time he wrote the lyrics



Well they definitely sound like bodom lyrics that’s for sure.


----------



## Karg

Alberto7 said:


> Almost sounds like Alexi had been playing Hades by the time he wrote the lyrics



Sounds like a mix of CoB lyrics and Behemoth lyrics, randomly invoking ancient Greek gods/deities lol.


----------



## Blytheryn

Karg said:


> Sounds like a mix of CoB lyrics and Behemoth lyrics, randomly invoking ancient Greek gods/deities lol.



You know what I instantly thought of? Dissection. It’s no news to anyone that he loved that band. Here’s the lyrics for Dissection’s Black Dragon:


> Tohu Tehom Theli Than Leviathan Tanin'iver Taninsam!
> Tohu Tehom Theli Than Leviathan Tanin'iver Taninsam!
> We invoke thee, Black Dragon of Chaos
> We evoke thee, O mighty dragon force
> Awaken now from your aeonic slumber -- rise up from the abyss
> Dragon of forgotten lore - let your Chaos rule forever more
> Lotan - Raise your seven heads and let the ancient ones rule again
> Apep - Dragon of devouring darkness, supreme ruler of emptiness
> Open up your black diamond eyes and rejoice as Ra's creation dies
> Jormungand - Lord of the poisonous sea, fulfill the twilight prophecy
> Unleash your hatred upon all life and kill this world in the final strife
> Tiamat - Queen of the formless deep - The Eleventh seal is now broken
> Hark to your children's invocations and awaken from your dreadful sleep
> Tohu Tehom Theli Than Leviathan Tanin'iver Taninsam!
> Tohu Tehom Theli Than Leviathan Tanin'iver Taninsam!
> Leviathan - Tortuous one, by your Wrathful Chaos our war will be won
> Bring forth your darkness, grant us your grace and enlighten us in your wicked ways
> Typhon - Lord of dark desires, purify us with your smokeless fires
> Make us at one with thyself and walk the earth once again
> Tohu Tehom Theli Than Leviathan Tanin'iver Taninsam!
> Tohu Tehom Theli Than Leviathan Tanin'iver Taninsam!


----------



## ArtDecade

Blytheryn said:


> You know what I instantly thought of? Dissection. It’s no news to anyone that he loved that band. Here’s the lyrics for Dissection’s Black Dragon:



And we know that Dissection loved DragonForce. Praise be to Herman Li!

_We invoke thee, Black Dragon of Chaos
We evoke thee, O mighty dragon force_


----------



## Blytheryn

ArtDecade said:


> And we know that Dissection loved DragonForce. Praise be to Herman Li!
> 
> _We invoke thee, Black Dragon of Chaos
> We evoke thee, O mighty dragon force_



FULL CIRCLE


----------



## Black Mamba

Haven’t posted on SSO in quite awhile, but wtf might as well, right? A celebrity’s/musician’s death has never affected me so greatly. Was completely taken aback when I saw the news months ago. Stands to reason as Alexi was my childhood idol. Smiling thinking back when I was a kid wanting black nail polish and bangles and trying to duplicate his snake tattoo with a marker. Lol. Anyway, just kinda putting my thoughts on “paper”. He lives forever and the new song is fucking excellent.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

OmegaSlayer said:


> What a bummer
> For me this was Alexi at its best since Hatebreed under every aspect, from his voice to his playing but most of all about his riffing


Yep, you nailed it perfectly. Probably the best I've heard from him since Hatebreeder. This could have been so phenomenal going forward, such a shame


----------



## Alberto7

Seems Bodom After Midnight is no more...  Expected, but sad all the same.
I can't wait for the EP release.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a bittersweet thing. BoM, and Alexi's career in general, ends on a very high note (judging by the recent single). But it's still depressing it even has to end.


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> Seems Bodom After Midnight is no more...  Expected, but sad all the same.
> I can't wait for the EP release.




I finally got around to watching that interview, damn... Daniel seemed so sad, he tried to smile a few times but he still seemed like he's just about ready to burst into tears... Well, good thing he has something coming up and I hope whatever it is (once again, hopefully Naildown) will keep him going. The rest of the guys clearly have stuff going but it's a shame if they don't do anything together as the chemistry definitely seemed to be there.


----------



## j3ps3

The Naildown album has been done already a couple of years ago. Tommy Tuovinen did the vocals. No idea if and when he's going to release.


----------



## p0ke

j3ps3 said:


> The Naildown album has been done already a couple of years ago. Tommy Tuovinen did the vocals. No idea if and when he's going to release.



Well maybe that's still it then. Because he said he has something ready to release but he can't announce it just yet. And cool, I always really liked Tommy's vocals. (if someone doesn't know, he's the vocalist of MyGrain)


----------



## works0fheart

That's weird that someone other than Daniel is doing the vocals. His were actually pretty good on both of their albums.


----------



## p0ke

works0fheart said:


> That's weird that someone other than Daniel is doing the vocals. His were actually pretty good on both of their albums.



Maybe he just doesn't like to sing, but just never found a separate vocalist? But yeah, I agree, his vocals were pretty good.


----------



## works0fheart

From Facebook. Pretty confirming what everyone has already thought.


----------



## Alberto7

works0fheart said:


> From Facebook. Pretty confirming what everyone has already thought.



Sad. Also strange seeing Janne break the silence. I'm eager to hear comments from the band.

Just thinking out loud here, but addiction is a tricky thing.

I discussed the Alexi story with a relative who also had an addiction they were trying to quit (tobacco) and their comments were interesting. Their partner often contributed negatively to the effort, as they also smoked. It takes two to tango, of course, but both of them being addicts, (even if at different levels) tangoing suddenly became A LOT more difficult. For them it was never a conscious decision to lead each other on a downward spiral, but more of a consequence of the addiction. There was never ill intention. Seeking help is a monumental task for a person in that condition, let alone helping someone else that partakes in your own problem when your gut doesn't even understand that it IS, indeed, a problem. It's taken them a tremendous amount of effort and mutual support to quit together, and they've both gotten much better at it these days. They were pretty compassionate with Alexi's story, if anything, more than I thought they'd be.

Now, I have no clue if Alexi's wife is an alcoholic, but that's hard to know without being close to her, as some addicts struggle even recognizing themselves as such. I'm not saying she had no moral obligation to help Alexi quit regardless of her own condition, nor am I attesting to her having genuinely good intentions... or bad ones.

All I'm really saying is that I find it hard to pass judgement when I'm not close to the situation and when 90% of the information I have is from people on social media who, for all I know, could be anybody. The devil really is in the detail when it comes to substance abuse.


----------



## NotDonVito

I don't know how these "interviews" or statements are going to be presented, but I particularly trust Janne's word of mouth on things as he doesn't filter himself much. Like when he and Alexi did that live stream and he answered a question about how much they get paid for a gig while Alexi was trying to shut him up lol.


----------



## Alberto7

NotDonVito said:


> I don't know how these "interviews" or statements are going to be presented, but I particularly trust Janne's word of mouth on things as he doesn't filter himself much. Like when he and Alexi did that live stream and he answered a question about how much they get paid for a gig while Alexi was trying to shut him up lol.



Link to that interview, please!  I love seeing stuff like that from them.

But yeah, the whole drama is evolving quite a bit on FB. Apparently that post up there (now deleted) had a direct response from Alexi's sister asking Janne not to disclose any more on that site, and then random fans getting involved arguing with Alexi's sister, to which she replied.

The whole thing being publicized like this on social media is a bit demented, honestly. When someone dies and they aren't my family, I let their family deal with their shit in peace, unless they specifically want my help. This is nuts.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> Link to that interview, please!  I love seeing stuff like that from them.
> 
> But yeah, the whole drama is evolving quite a bit on FB. Apparently that post up there (now deleted) had a direct response from Alexi's sister asking Janne not to disclose any more on that site, and then random fans getting involved arguing with Alexi's sister, to which she replied.
> 
> The whole thing being publicized like this on social media is a bit demented, honestly. When someone dies and they aren't my family, I let their family deal with their shit in peace, unless they specifically want my help. This is nuts.


Agreed. While I don't really give a shit about Alexi's recent whatever (not sure what you'd call her, the one from Australia), his family deserves to be treated better than that. Absolutely whack.


----------



## Leviathus

Kinda surprised to hear Janne say that Alexi was the one who wanted to disband Bodom. I always assumed it was something of the other way around where the other guys in the band wanted to step away from touring life or didn't wanna support Alexi's bad habits any further. Wonder what led to him getting back on the sauce the last few years.


----------



## NotDonVito

Alberto7 said:


> Link to that interview, please!  I love seeing stuff like that from them.
> 
> But yeah, the whole drama is evolving quite a bit on FB. Apparently that post up there (now deleted) had a direct response from Alexi's sister asking Janne not to disclose any more on that site, and then random fans getting involved arguing with Alexi's sister, to which she replied.
> 
> The whole thing being publicized like this on social media is a bit demented, honestly. When someone dies and they aren't my family, I let their family deal with their shit in peace, unless they specifically want my help. This is nuts.


CHILDREN OF BODOM - Live Fan Q&A Interview with Alexi Laiho & Janne Wirman - YouTube @ 21:00


----------



## Alberto7

NotDonVito said:


> CHILDREN OF BODOM - Live Fan Q&A Interview with Alexi Laiho & Janne Wirman - YouTube @ 21:00



Dope, thanks! Will probably watch this to fall asleep to 

In other news, I've made a quick return to YouTube, it seems. It only took me 11 years to catch up to the times!
No more recording using my cellphone's camera, or anything like that.
The video editing is pretty wonky though; it's my first time doing it, and I accidentally checked the "stabilize" box while exporting it, and it made it sort of... "vibrate". 
Oh well. Too much effort to redo, and I don't care enough. 
Love the song!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Leviathus said:


> Kinda surprised to hear Janne say that Alexi was the one who wanted to disband Bodom. I always assumed it was something of the other way around where the other guys in the band wanted to step away from touring life or didn't wanna support Alexi's bad habits any further. Wonder what led to him getting back on the sauce the last few years.



Addictions can be hard to truly give up. Hell, look at James Hetfield going back to rehab a year or two ago. 

Or god forbid Kim was right and his 2nd wife encouraged him to start up bad habits again.


----------



## Jarmake

Another MMV has popped up on muusikoiden.net, if anyone's interested. https://muusikoiden.net/tori/ilmoitus/1643810


----------



## p0ke

Jarmake said:


> Another MMV has popped up on muusikoiden.net, if anyone's interested. https://muusikoiden.net/tori/ilmoitus/1643810



I'm especially digging that Eläkeläiset-sticker on that one  Yeah, if someone wants a strings through body version, then that's probably the best one they'll ever find. Personally, I just think it looks wrong on the guitar. If you want a fixed bridged, the Mick Thomson thing would suit it much better!




Alberto7 said:


>




That was spot on! Nice work.


----------



## Jarmake

Got to have that humppaava poro!


----------



## Alberto7

Solo uumm Alexi's personal and touring gear is being auctioned off at MusaMaailma now:

https://www.musamaailma.fi/fi/alexi-laiho-gear-auction

As much as I would love to get a piece of it... I can't even justify the starting prices, let alone the kinds of offers they will probably receive.

That, and I still don't know who this money is going to, and there's certain people I am uncomfortable giving my money to that are part of this whole thing.

My mouth waters regardless...


----------



## Alberto7

p0ke said:


> I'm especially digging that Eläkeläiset-sticker on that one  Yeah, if someone wants a strings through body version, then that's probably the best one they'll ever find. Personally, I just think it looks wrong on the guitar. If you want a fixed bridged, the Mick Thomson thing would suit it much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was spot on! Nice work.



Thanks man! I had tons of fun with that.


----------



## ArtDecade

Geez. They are dumping off his stuff pretty quick.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> Solo uumm Alexi's personal and touring gear is being auctioned off at MusaMaailma now:
> 
> https://www.musamaailma.fi/fi/alexi-laiho-gear-auction
> 
> As much as I would love to get a piece of it... I can't even justify the starting prices, let alone the kinds of offers they will probably receive.
> 
> That, and I still don't know who this money is going to, and there's certain people I am uncomfortable giving my money to that are part of this whole thing.
> 
> My mouth waters regardless...


Yeah, agreed on all accounts.


----------



## Kaura

Alberto7 said:


> Solo uumm Alexi's personal and touring gear is being auctioned off at MusaMaailma now:
> 
> https://www.musamaailma.fi/fi/alexi-laiho-gear-auction
> 
> As much as I would love to get a piece of it... I can't even justify the starting prices, let alone the kinds of offers they will probably receive.
> 
> That, and I still don't know who this money is going to, and there's certain people I am uncomfortable giving my money to that are part of this whole thing.
> 
> My mouth waters regardless...



Inb4 that one British asshole buys theme everything and brags about it on Youtube.

Nevertheless, that article made me sad. Not because of the fact the gear is on sale. But there is something sad that the man is gone, but the gear is still there. I had the same feeling when watching footage from Chernobyl or Fukushima and seeing how people left behind their belongings.


----------



## Alberto7

Part of me wishes they'd just display all of his gear somewhere for fans to see. A CoB mini-museum would be dope, and you can bet I'd go see it. (Once the situation allows.)

Part of me also thinks that Seta Wang is gonna pick up all of this and make us drool over it on Instagram along with his ridiculous collection of Alexi signatures.


----------



## Blytheryn

Interesting... no guitars.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I'd be selling a kidney if there were guitars there.


----------



## Blytheryn

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I'd be selling a kidney if there were guitars there.



Right there with you dude. Give me a shot at any of them. Being a lowly student I wouldn’t have a shot at hell in an auction context though.


----------



## ArtDecade

Was there debt left behind? I can't figure out why the gear is being sold so quickly - or at all. You'd think someone in the family might want to hold onto this stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It says the "Alexi Laiho Estate". Who owns his estate at the moment?


----------



## Alberto7

Presumably someone who never had access to the "estate" but now does. I can only come up with one name. But that is only speculation.


----------



## mastapimp

ArtDecade said:


> Was there debt left behind? I can't figure out why the gear is being sold so quickly - or at all. You'd think someone in the family might want to hold onto this stuff.


Estate sales happen pretty quickly. Who knows what financial situations the people running this are in. I imagine selling things off now rather than later when people aren't as emotionally attached would net them more cash. Do you think the ESP alexi sigs are going to be selling for more now, immediately after his death, or a few years from now when people aren't as impulsive and emotional about their guitar idol?


----------



## Blytheryn

mastapimp said:


> Estate sales happen pretty quickly. Who knows what financial situations the people running this are in. I imagine selling things off now rather than later when people aren't as emotionally attached would net them more cash. Do you think the ESP alexi sigs are going to be selling for more now, immediately after his death, or a few years from now when people aren't as impulsive and emotional about their guitar idol?



there’s people who would still spend money on a Dimebag owned ML that’s for sure.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'd be INCREDIBLY wary of any guitars now or in the future purporting to be Alexi's personal guitars. All it takes is someone dubious enough to try and sell something claiming to be Alexi's stage used guitar, or studio guitar, etc., only for that not to be the case. Vinnie Vincent does this shit a lot. I would not put it past Kim to do the same.


----------



## p0ke

Seems a bit weird for sure, but then again his rig wasn't that interesting and maybe because of that they've decided it isn't museum worthy? I mean, the guitars definitely belong on display somewhere, because they're his signature thing, but the amps are pretty much just whatever does the trick and are easily replaceable on the road. I recall Alexi even saying that in some interview...



Alberto7 said:


> Part of me wishes they'd just display all of his gear somewhere for fans to see. A CoB mini-museum would be dope, and you can bet I'd go see it. (Once the situation allows.)



There's a brand new music museum in Helsinki that his gear would be perfect for, so I'd expect at least some of it to wind up there.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> Seems a bit weird for sure, but then again his rig wasn't that interesting and maybe because of that they've decided it isn't museum worthy? I mean, the guitars definitely belong on display somewhere, because they're his signature thing, but the amps are pretty much just whatever does the trick and are easily replaceable on the road. I recall Alexi even saying that in some interview...


I think he got sick and tired of trying to keep 80s preamps up and running. I did notice a surprising lack of Lee Jackson preamps in the auction.


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think he got sick and tired of trying to keep 80s preamps up and running. I did notice a surprising lack of Lee Jackson preamps in the auction.



Yeah, I think that's pretty much what he said in the interview I remembered.
I hope there's some Lee Jackson preamps stashed somewhere that'll eventually end up on display with his guitars...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

p0ke said:


> Seems a bit weird for sure, but then again his rig wasn't that interesting and maybe because of that they've decided it isn't museum worthy? I mean, the guitars definitely belong on display somewhere, because they're his signature thing, but the amps are pretty much just whatever does the trick and are easily replaceable on the road. I recall Alexi even saying that in some interview...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a brand new music museum in Helsinki that his gear would be perfect for, so I'd expect at least some of it to wind up there.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think he got sick and tired of trying to keep 80s preamps up and running. I did notice a surprising lack of Lee Jackson preamps in the auction.



I'm guessing Alexi kept the GP1000s in his own personal storage since he retired them. Although he was known for using Marshall the 2nd half of his career, the GP1000s were used during CoB's prime years, so I can see those being worth significantly much more. Like y'all said; after he retired the preamps, he went with the JVM seemingly because they were so damn common and sounded great for his sound.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing Alexi kept the GP1000s in his own personal storage since he retired them. Although he was known for using Marshall the 2nd half of his career, the GP1000s were used during CoB's prime years, so I can see those being worth significantly much more. Like y'all said; after he retired the preamps, he went with the JVM seemingly because they were so damn common and sounded great for his sound.


Those GP1000 preamps are not just highly sought after by Alexi fans, but also fans of various 80s artists, as well as fans of Lee Jackson in general. He also has the rarer -- I believe, if memory serves correctly -- version, where the EQ works more like a Fender than the revision that worked more like a Marshall. Those things are going to go for a fortune.

I'm surprised he didn't go for a JMP-1 and Marshall power amp setup. Did he completely ditch the rack setup?


----------



## MFB

The original white Scythe definitely needs to be in some Finnish rock museum, or rock section of a museum, whatever you want to call it. Seems like the GP1000's should sit right next to them as those are THE rig that CoB fans know Alexi for. I remember trying to figure out what he was using back in the day, and it was like "Preamp? The fuck is a PREamp?!" and couldn't comprehend that a head was two separate elements: one for the actual tone that you're hearing, and one that controls how loud it sounds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Those GP1000 preamps are not just highly sought after by Alexi fans, but also fans of various 80s artists, as well as fans of Lee Jackson in general. He also has the rarer -- I believe, if memory serves correctly -- version, where the EQ works more like a Fender than the revision that worked more like a Marshall. Those things are going to go for a fortune.
> 
> I'm surprised he didn't go for a JMP-1 and Marshall power amp setup. Did he completely ditch the rack setup?




I'm actually curious; when did Marshall discontinue the JMP-1? I wonder if having both Maiden and Alexi still using the JMP would have kept it in production.  But then again, the JMP-1 is a lot more complex than the GP1000. Probably why he stuck with it. 

And it seems like it. I saw rig rundows and it was literally just small pedalboard > Amp + Cab. Didn't even have the Rack effects anymore.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually curious; when did Marshall discontinue the JMP-1? I wonder if having both Maiden and Alexi still using the JMP would have kept it in production.  But then again, the JMP-1 is a lot more complex than the GP1000. Probably why he stuck with it.
> 
> And it seems like it. I saw rig rundows and it was literally just small pedalboard > Amp + Cab. Didn't even have the Rack effects anymore.


The JVM410 is pretty complex and yet he used that (one channel, but still). Was he using a setting that the 2 channel wouldn't give him?

The JMP-1 sounds pretty good for Maiden. If it works for them, it can work for Alexi.

EDIT: Leppard, Gibbons, Blink 182, Billy Corgan...


----------



## ArtDecade

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Those GP1000 preamps are not just highly sought after by Alexi fans, but also fans of various 80s artists, as well as fans of Lee Jackson in general. He also has the rarer -- I believe, if memory serves correctly -- version, where the EQ works more like a Fender than the revision that worked more like a Marshall. Those things are going to go for a fortune.
> 
> I'm surprised he didn't go for a JMP-1 and Marshall power amp setup. Did he completely ditch the rack setup?



The early GP1000s (from 87) were the Fender circuit. The preamp is basically just a Deluxe in rack form. These had a DI out on them. The latter units (from 88) did away with the DI, but kept the tube and used it as an extra gain stage - making in "Marshall-y". I have both of them in my studio and they aren't terribly different from each other. The '87 and '88 units use the same tone stacks and everything else - the only difference is the extra added gain stage. You can just look at the serial number and figure out which one is which. There are some transitional units in late 87 that the "DI out" still on them, but were covered by a metal plate. These have the tube routed as an extra gain stage as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The JVM410 is pretty complex and yet he used that (one channel, but still). Was he using a setting that the 2 channel wouldn't give him?
> 
> The JMP-1 sounds pretty good for Maiden. If it works for them, it can work for Alexi.



The JVM410 has 2 different gain channels with 2 different midrange frequencies. OD1 is supposed to have a standard Marshall tone stack and OD2 is supposed to be a bit different, apparently more "modern." IIRC Alexi only used OD1. The JVM210's single gain channel is based on OD2 of the JVM410, and I'm guessing Alexi didn't like it. His tones were always excessively mid heavy, which is probably why the 410's OD1 fit him.


----------



## MFB

Is anyone really using the JVM410 besides Alexi? Maybe it's used more in genres that I don't really delve into, if they're as midheavy as suggested seems like they're more for traditional heavy/hard rock. 

I might also be mixing it up with the Mode 4, as I always recall there's a Marshall somethingorother-4 that everyone used to shit on.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ArtDecade said:


> The early GP1000s (from 87) were the Fender circuit. The preamp is basically just a Deluxe in rack form. These had a DI out on them. The latter units did away with the DI, but kept the tube and used it as an extra gain stage - making in "Marshall-y". I have both of them in my studio and they aren't terribly different from each other. The '87 and '88 units use the same tone stacks and everything else. You can just look at the serial number and figure out which one is which. There are some transitional units in late 87 that the "DI out" still on them, but were covered by a metal plate. These have the tube routed as an extra gain stage as well.


Lee Jackson did an interview (can't find it, it was from over a decade ago when I read it), and he stated the EQ worked more like a Fender, and he was told to change it so it was more "Marshall" esque in terms of how the EQ worked. He also seemed sorta upset or bitter (whatever you wanna call it) that the ADA-1 basically killed his business (for the GP1000 at least). He didn't have anything nice to say about he ADA-1.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The JVM410 has 2 different gain channels with 2 different midrange frequencies. OD1 is supposed to have a standard Marshall tone stack and OD2 is supposed to be a bit different, apparently more "modern." IIRC Alexi only used OD1. The JVM210's single gain channel is based on OD2 of the JVM410, and I'm guessing Alexi didn't like it. His tones were always excessively mid heavy, which is probably why the 410's OD1 fit him.


They couldn't just add a mid shift button to cover both? I mean, doesn't the JCM2000 DSL have a mid shift button?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They couldn't just add a mid shift button to cover both? I mean, doesn't the JCM2000 DSL have a mid shift button?



They eventually added that to the 410JS. On the 410JS, the 2 OD channels are clones of each other, but they added the mid shift button. Also IIRC the tone shift button on the DSL is just a glorified mid scoop. On the JS it shifts the mids to a different frequency.


----------



## ArtDecade

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lee Jackson did an interview (can't find it, it was from over a decade ago when I read it), and he stated the EQ worked more like a Fender, and he was told to change it so it was more "Marshall" esque in terms of how the EQ worked. He also seemed sorta upset or bitter (whatever you wanna call it) that the ADA-1 basically killed his business (for the GP1000 at least). He didn't have anything nice to say about he ADA-1.



The tone stack was always a basic Fender tone stack with his added mid-shift switch. The tone stacks in the original GP-1000s and the last ones are all the same. It is simply a Deluxe - that is why cats like Holdsworth dug it. Then, Zakk and the metal guys wanted more gain, but he never changed the stack - just the gain staging. That said, ADA did kill off his business because you no longer needed a bunch of GP-1000s and a Bradshaw switcher to change tones.

From: https://www.premierguitar.com/gear/gp-1000-inside-the-design-of-lee-jacksons-rack-preamp

*Speaking of making the most of available gain stages, a Marshall-type cathode follower tone circuit was not employed. Was this to save gain stages or in order to be more faithful to a Fender circuit? Or was it something else?*

*LJ: I have found that every circuit changes the sound. I really liked the way the Fender tone circuit sounded in the GP-1000, and I didn't want to change it.*


----------



## Ataraxia2320

mastapimp said:


> Estate sales happen pretty quickly. Who knows what financial situations the people running this are in. I imagine selling things off now rather than later when people aren't as emotionally attached would net them more cash. Do you think the ESP alexi sigs are going to be selling for more now, immediately after his death, or a few years from now when people aren't as impulsive and emotional about their guitar idol?




Depends. Dimebag guitars seem to be going up in value. I've been trying to get a USA or even Korean Washburn Dime for a reasonable price for like 3 years now to no avail. 

The Korean stuff is usually priced around 1.5k when they were like 300 - 500 bucks new. The USA stuff is getting insane money.


----------



## works0fheart

MFB said:


> The original white Scythe definitely needs to be in some Finnish rock museum, or rock section of a museum, whatever you want to call it. Seems like the GP1000's should sit right next to them as those are THE rig that CoB fans know Alexi for. I remember trying to figure out what he was using back in the day, and it was like "Preamp? The fuck is a PREamp?!" and couldn't comprehend that a head was two separate elements: one for the actual tone that you're hearing, and one that controls how loud it sounds.



Unfortunately the original white scythe got destroyed years ago. He got a replacement which he sanded the neck down on, but the old Tuska '03 era one is gone. He mentions it here. 



I agree though, I would love to see all of his old gear in a museum instead of ending up with some random person, but it seems like whoever is in charge of his estate is cannibalizing all of his stuff, which is very sad. Hell, even his car collection would be cool to see.


----------



## MFB

Oh shit, that's right, I remember seeing that interview and I totally forgot about it until he said "threw" and it all came rushing back. I did forget he had the white V with the full black bevels and sawteeth, but I don't recall seeing that until a little bit later, so I think Scythe is still the OG white V in his collection.


----------



## narad

works0fheart said:


> Unfortunately the original white scythe got destroyed years ago. He got a replacement which he sanded the neck down on, but the old Tuska '03 era one is gone. He mentions it here.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree though, I would love to see all of his old gear in a museum instead of ending up with some random person, but it seems like whoever is in charge of his estate is cannibalizing all of his stuff, which is very sad. Hell, even his car collection would be cool to see.




Well if it ended up at Essex Recording Studio it'd be great because it'd enable all of these young musicians or fans to get hands-on with these legendary instruments.

Lol, Just kidding! You'll be able to check it out in their $150k Reverb listing though.


----------



## mastapimp

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Depends. Dimebag guitars seem to be going up in value. I've been trying to get a USA or even Korean Washburn Dime for a reasonable price for like 3 years now to no avail.
> 
> The Korean stuff is usually priced around 1.5k when they were like 300 - 500 bucks new. The USA stuff is getting insane money.


Depends on if they keep the gear in production. Your example is stuff that will never be made again. Dean is still putting out dimebag gear. Are the Dean guitars more popular now than right after his death? Are they commanding insane prices?


----------



## works0fheart

MFB said:


> Oh shit, that's right, I remember seeing that interview and I totally forgot about it until he said "threw" and it all came rushing back. I did forget he had the white V with the full black bevels and sawteeth, but I don't recall seeing that until a little bit later, so I think Scythe is still the OG white V in his collection.



Yeah, the white with the solid black lines and sawteeth was his first model released. The initial 2 that he received from ESP though were the CKY guitar and the original Scythe with the meh upper fret access (a deeper cutaway was added to his guitars later) and tummy-cut. I wanted that guitar for years lol. I may try to snag one someday when/if prices go down.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

works0fheart said:


> I agree though, I would love to see all of his old gear in a museum instead of ending up with some random person, but it seems like whoever is in charge of his estate is cannibalizing all of his stuff, which is very sad. Hell, even his car collection would be cool to see.



Whoever is selling it isn't waiting around. I'm not sure what Finnish Inheritance Taxes are like but you get absolutely screwed here in Ireland that you have to start selling what you got just to pay for it. I and I'm sure countless other fans would gladly contribute money to buy up all this gear for a museum.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

mastapimp said:


> Depends on if they keep the gear in production. Your example is stuff that will never be made again. Dean is still putting out dimebag gear. Are the Dean guitars more popular now than right after his death? Are they commanding insane prices?



Fair point.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> Whoever is selling it isn't waiting around. I'm not sure what Finnish Inheritance Taxes are like but you get absolutely screwed here in Ireland that you have to start selling what you got just to pay for it. I and I'm sure countless other fans would gladly contribute money to buy up all this gear for a museum.



AFAIK inheritance tax is a bitch here too, but the tax administration is quite flexible with payments so I don't really think anyone would be directly screwed as a result of inheriting stuff. You could potentially be in debt for a long time though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> AFAIK inheritance tax is a bitch here too, but the tax administration is quite flexible with payments so I don't really think anyone would be directly screwed as a result of inheriting stuff. You could potentially be in debt for a long time though.


Yeah, that's always awesome. Government seriously can't do anything without fucking it up.

"Hey, uh, yeah... I know you're probably devastated, losing your family member, loved one, friend, etc., and are likely in hock for thousands of dollars for the funeral, but we just thought you should know that you owe us a shit ton of money. Enjoy the debt for something that was unavoidable. ...Oh, you don't want to pay our inheritance tax? That's fine, we'll just steal shit from you instead."

Seriously, the government has the opposite of the Midas touch, because everything they put their grubby paws on turns to shit. Fuck them. And it is weird how regardless of what country the government originates, they all seem to be pretty garbage.


----------



## NotDonVito

1. Alexander comes out of hiding


2. I just heard a leak of the EP, and holy balls if I wasn't already upset at Alexi's sudden passing, the other original track on the EP is like 3x more badass than the title track. Such a damn shame.


----------



## Alberto7

What a wholesome man, he sounds like. That's probably my favorite interview given in recent years by any of the CoB crew. I guess that's partially because he's actually able to articulate thoughts into words properly  or at least has nothing to hide and can speak frankly. And it really made me all warm and fuzzy when he mentioned he's teaching full time to kids with disabilities as well.

I'm pretty interested to follow his future work now.


----------



## Jarmake

It's nice seeing Kuoppala after so long... I have always liked him more (as a guitarist in bodom) than Roope or Daniel.


----------



## p0ke

Jarmake said:


> It's nice seeing Kuoppala after so long... I have always liked him more (as a guitarist in bodom) than Roope or Daniel.



Same here, I always thought he was the perfect rhythm player to complement Alexi.

... Oh and my pre-order of Paint The Sky With Blood arrived. Can't wait to listen to it!


----------



## p0ke

Oh man, this is awesome... Incredibly sad there won't be any more of this stuff :'(
Both the original songs had a kind of Halo of Blood vibe though, IMO. But that's fine since it's my favorite post-AYDY CoB album. The keyboard sounds feel quite different from what they used in CoB, so that's definitely refreshing.

By the way, I'm wondering if these lyrics are designated to "a certain someone", particularly the first verse:



> Payback's a Bitch
> 
> I might've tripped down when I was blind
> But you defiled my soul and raped my mind
> ... just your kind
> 
> Violate my playground, pillage and plunder
> Bitch hear me out, you're going under
> 
> And it makes you wonder how did the story go?
> 
> You know when you snitch you're gonna get a stitch
> You better stop crying 'cause payback's a bitch
> Fuck me, hit me 'til I'm fried
> I can take it in the chin and I'll take it in stride
> 
> Here's how the story goes
> 
> The brawl is on
> Counting 3, 2, 1
> Kill!
> Got nothin' but nothin' left undone
> So you better run on 3, 2, 1!


----------



## NotDonVito

p0ke said:


> Oh man, this is awesome... Incredibly sad there won't be any more of this stuff :'(
> Both the original songs had a kind of Halo of Blood vibe though, IMO. But that's fine since it's my favorite post-AYDY CoB album. The keyboard sounds feel quite different from what they used in CoB, so that's definitely refreshing.


I thought the same thing, but I enjoyed this EP more than the Halo of Blood album, and I think this quote from Alexi sums up my feelings exactly.

"With Halo Of Blood I wish we had maybe an extra six months. I think it was done in a rush because there are a lot of good guitar lines all over the place, but good songs? Not so much."

I feel like what Alexi wrote for this EP and the Hexed album to an extent, was what the band was trying to accomplish with Halo of Blood, a modern/old school hybrid Bodom.

Like All Twisted for example, has that really cool riff in the chorus, but the rest of the track is kind of forgettable for me.


----------



## p0ke

NotDonVito said:


> I feel like what Alexi wrote for this EP and the Hexed album to an extent, was what the band was trying to accomplish with Halo of Blood, a modern/old school hybrid Bodom.



I felt that's basically what they were going for in general since Halo of Blood. And it would've been a winning concept if they'd managed to do it this well straight away. I just keep getting more sad about the fact that this is it


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I can’t believe that’s it. This EP is Alexi’s last release. It was mentioned earlier that Bodom just needed a lineup change and after listening to the EP I’d agree.

If only they’d time to get a tour and full album out.


----------



## Bdtunn

The ep is great and like most makes me even sadder that we won’t get a full album


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> 1. Alexander comes out of hiding
> 
> 
> 2. I just heard a leak of the EP, and holy balls if I wasn't already upset at Alexi's sudden passing, the other original track on the EP is like 3x more badass than the title track. Such a damn shame.




I still feel bitter than Alexander was giving guitar lessons literally on the other side of the wall where I took my lessons by this dude who was a in a church band or something, lol.


----------



## Alberto7

Bro, fuck, this EP is fantastic. Legit his best music in a decade, and the dissection cover is BADASS.

I never thought I'd mourn this much the death of someone I didn't know. Never happened before with any celebrities I liked. This is bittersweet as hell. What a bright future this band had... 

Riff in Power Alexi.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, that's always awesome. Government seriously can't do anything without fucking it up.
> 
> "Hey, uh, yeah... I know you're probably devastated, losing your family member, loved one, friend, etc., and are likely in hock for thousands of dollars for the funeral, but we just thought you should know that you owe us a shit ton of money. Enjoy the debt for something that was unavoidable. ...Oh, you don't want to pay our inheritance tax? That's fine, we'll just steal shit from you instead."
> 
> Seriously, the government has the opposite of the Midas touch, because everything they put their grubby paws on turns to shit. Fuck them. And it is weird how regardless of what country the government originates, they all seem to be pretty garbage.



Can't speak to Finland, but Inheritance Tax is a bit more nuanced than this in the UK.

The average net worth in the UK is £147,000. When someone dies, Inheritance Tax is only taken at a rate of 40% on the portion of an estate valued above £325,000. The threshold is increased to £500,000, or even upwards of £1,000,000 if you pass your home on to your children and also have some leftover inheritance value from a spouse who didn't meet the threshold. This is in addition to other forms of relief available through the scheme to lower the tax rate below 40%, to say nothing of the real loopholes the rich use (offshore wealth, etc).

The fact that most people will avoid this tax is borne out in the statistics. Only 3.9% of deaths in 2017-18 resulted in an inheritance tax charge, and from that 3.9% (24,200 deaths total), £5.2 billion was taken. The average tax-paying estate was worth between £1.1 and 1.2 million, of which less than £200,000 was taken from the estate by inheritance tax.

So the problem with your hypothetical is that the people paying the inheritance tax aren't skint broke from a funeral. Also, while dealing with an estate can be an extra source of stress after losing a family member, what percentage of that 3.9% died unexpectedly? The average age of death in the UK is 81 years, which obviously skews higher for the wealthy. The individuals getting taxed will have years or decades to get their affairs in order so that too much isn't left to their families.

Lastly, generational wealth isn't really the problem it used to be. According to a quick google, 88% of millionaires and 55.8% of billionaires are self-made. In other words, an inheritance tax isn't stopping people from getting wealthy. Wealth inequality derives from other legal and social structures that, ironically, the government sets in place and allows the wealthy to exploit! 

So the government isn't robbing citizens with a tax scheme like this, they're enabling corporations to rob you of a fair wage instead.

I'm not one of these "eat the rich" types, but even so, your anger at the government seems misdirected.


----------



## feilong29

Still waiting on my copy  But thanks for the video up above! I finally had to accept that our boy is gone. I have his guitar in a case and it'll never ever be sold. Once I get a house again, I'm hanging it on a wall.


----------



## X1X




----------



## Blytheryn

X1X said:


>




I’m in that at like 5:18.


----------



## iamaom

Sermo Lupi said:


> The fact that most people will avoid this tax is borne out in the statistics. Only 3.9% of deaths in 2017-18 resulted in an inheritance tax charge


Same in the US, according to wiki only .2% of deaths are by people wealthy enough to warrant an estate tax. The only time I've ever heard of anyone getting "screwed" by a family death in the US was inheriting an overvalued dilapidated house that would have cost more to keep + fix up than to sell for the land.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Bodom after Midnight kinda isn't what I expected at all, it seems a lot lot more riffy and got a lot more attitude rather than some of the really refined and kind of virtuosic stuff COB put out. Like yeah the crazy rhythms and leads are still there and keys are important but I was not expecting how nasty some of those songs got.


----------



## NoodleFace

I really can't believe how good their Dissection cover was. Their other covers were never my favorite (except Oops I did it Again), because they were 'alexified'. But Dissection feels like a true 100% fan cover.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Acme

Metropolis said:


>



This was unexpected. The drums on the EP sound so mechanic that I was under the impression that they were written in MIDI.


----------



## p0ke

Acme said:


> This was unexpected. The drums on the EP sound so mechanic that I was under the impression that they were written in MIDI.



Yeah, apparently he just plays super tight. I really like those quick extra kick drum bursts he does on the verses, that accent what the guitars are doing. I hope he does playthroughs of the rest of the EP as well!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

https://reverb.com/item/40820600-esp-ltd-alexi-600-greeny-alexi-laiho-signature-greeny

what the fuck is this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> https://reverb.com/item/40820600-esp-ltd-alexi-600-greeny-alexi-laiho-signature-greeny
> 
> what the fuck is this



More proof the used market is fucked, people are greedy, people are idiots. Combination of all 3.


----------



## Alberto7

TheBolivianSniper said:


> https://reverb.com/item/40820600-esp-ltd-alexi-600-greeny-alexi-laiho-signature-greeny
> 
> what the fuck is this



Dafuq, might as well get an ESP Custom with the correct dimensions and whatever other upgrades you want


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> Dafuq, might as well get an ESP Custom with the correct dimensions and whatever other upgrades you want



Yeah and it'd probably cost less too  Insane...


----------



## neurosis

Alberto7 said:


> Dafuq, might as well get an ESP Custom with the correct dimensions and whatever other upgrades you want



Yeah it's been a bad few months on Reverb. Inventory seems lacking and overall people are asking way above recommended pricing. But then you have examples like this that take it even further. 

I was expecting the ESP models to go up in price. Especially because they had gotten cheaper before Alexi passed and I thought the curve had to pick up again at some point. But this is nonsense and I would have never expected LTDs to go this high. 

Also, isn't the green still available from some smaller shops in the US at list price?


----------



## Blytheryn

TheBolivianSniper said:


> https://reverb.com/item/40820600-esp-ltd-alexi-600-greeny-alexi-laiho-signature-greeny
> 
> what the fuck is this



It’s always blown my mind that anyone’s actually willingly bought the American version of that guitar...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Frankly, I'd only want the "American version." I think the 3/4th wing is cool. If I wanted a proper proportion RR, I'd get a Jackson.


----------



## works0fheart

neurosis said:


> Also, isn't the green still available from some smaller shops in the US at list price?


I think it is actually. People just trying to cash in on the scarcity right now.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Frankly, I'd only want the "American version." I think the 3/4th wing is cool. If I wanted a proper proportion RR, I'd get a Jackson.



I have both an LTD and an Edwards of these guitars. Quality wise there's not much a difference, it really does only come down to the lower wing length. I like that though. I'd buy an RR in a heartbeat if they had a decent RR24 out right now with similar specs. I don't like the current ones with the reverse headstock. Just looks off.


----------



## neurosis

works0fheart said:


> I think it is actually. People just trying to cash in on the scarcity right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I have both an LTD and an Edwards of these guitars. Quality wise there's not much a difference, it really does only come down to the lower wing length. I like that though. I'd buy an RR in a heartbeat if they had a decent RR24 out right now with similar specs. I don't like the current ones with the reverse headstock. Just looks off.



How are things looking in Japan now? I got the impression that there were quite a few Edwards versions in pink floating around for a bit last year. Wondering if there's as much speculation with these over there as in the US.


----------



## feilong29

neurosis said:


> How are things looking in Japan now? I got the impression that there were quite a few Edwards versions in pink floating around for a bit last year. Wondering if there's as much speculation with these over there as in the US.



I picked up an Edwards Blacky for $1300 brand new; but it seems the shop, Big Boss, all Alexi models are Built-to-order. I'm sure there are one or two floating around on the market though.


----------



## Blytheryn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Frankly, I'd only want the "American version." I think the 3/4th wing is cool. If I wanted a proper proportion RR, I'd get a Jackson.



That’s all good and fair. Personally the reason I want an ESP Alexi is because it’s the same guitar Alexi played, and he never played the “American” ones. He told me that he didn’t like them at all, and the only time I’ve seen him use one is on those rock house method videos I believe.


----------



## neurosis

feilong29 said:


> I picked up an Edwards Blacky for $1300 brand new; but it seems the shop, Big Boss, all Alexi models are Built-to-order. I'm sure there are one or two floating around on the market though.



Thanks! That probably means there's more in the world and possibly cheaper used once this whole thing settles down.


----------



## works0fheart

There's some of those made-to-order ones on Reverb right now I believe. I'm thinking by the end of the year ESP will come up with something about continuing the product line. It's weird that they haven't yet but I'd imagine legal stuff with Alexi's estate may be affecting that.


----------



## feilong29

For those whom are wanting to scratch that Alexi itch, have any of you heard of the band Lost Society? They are a finish Thrash/Groove metal band. I make mention of them because their guitarist, Samy Elbanna, is a MONSTER on guitar. If you check out his soloing, it is very reminiscent of Alexi Laiho's use of pentatonic scales and such. Give them a listen and let me know what you think. The song No Absolution is a good one to check out for some blazing leads and cool riffs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

feilong29 said:


> For those whom are wanting to scratch that Alexi itch, have any of you heard of the band Lost Society? They are a finish Thrash/Groove metal band. I make mention of them because their guitarist, Samy Elbanna, is a MONSTER on guitar. If you check out his soloing, it is very reminiscent of Alexi Laiho's use of pentatonic scales and such. Give them a listen and let me know what you think. The song No Absolution is a good one to check out for some blazing leads and cool riffs.


The name and guitarist sounds familiar.


----------



## Alberto7

feilong29 said:


> For those whom are wanting to scratch that Alexi itch, have any of you heard of the band Lost Society? They are a finish Thrash/Groove metal band. I make mention of them because their guitarist, Samy Elbanna, is a MONSTER on guitar. If you check out his soloing, it is very reminiscent of Alexi Laiho's use of pentatonic scales and such. Give them a listen and let me know what you think. The song No Absolution is a good one to check out for some blazing leads and cool riffs.



Yeah, I've been following him on Instagram for a couple of months now. That dude RIPS. He played with Alexi in The Local Band, right? He's a hell of a guitarist. He's made a few Instagram lives where he just jams, and they're really enjoyable to listen to. Good suggestion for sure!

Never heard Lost Society though. Haven't put in the time yet. Gotta change that!


----------



## feilong29

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, I've been following him on Instagram for a couple of months now. That dude RIPS. He played with Alexi in The Local Band, right? He's a hell of a guitarist. He's made a few Instagram lives where he just jams, and they're really enjoyable to listen to. Good suggestion for sure!
> 
> Never heard Lost Society though. Haven't put in the time yet. Gotta change that!



AH, I was wondering if it was THAT Local Band, but it makes sense; I think he also helped during Alexi's 100 Guitarists from Hell, and was playing guitar with them. The ESP Eclipse stands out now. Dude, Lost Society is legit! He rapidly became my new guitar idol. To the woodshed I go!


----------



## Jarmake

Saw lost society live when they were warming up for COB. They were better than the main act.


----------



## feilong29

Jarmake said:


> Saw lost society live when they were warming up for COB. They were better than the main act.



I wish I had heard of them sooner. I just happened to see their guitarist Samy doing some EMG demos and was completely blown away.


----------



## p0ke

feilong29 said:


> Lost Society



Both their guitarists are awesome, by the way. Their latest album IMO wasn't quite as good as the previous ones but they're one of those bands I definitely want to see live. And I'm sure I will as soon as the summer festivals return, I'm basically unlucky not to have seen them yet since they're basically at every festival here


----------



## feilong29

p0ke said:


> Both their guitarists are awesome, by the way. Their latest album IMO wasn't quite as good as the previous ones but they're one of those bands I definitely want to see live. And I'm sure I will as soon as the summer festivals return, I'm basically unlucky not to have seen them yet since they're basically at every festival here



Brooo you gotta see them for me haha! That's like me being here in Japan. I got to see Syu of Galneryus do a clinic, as well as Mamoru Goriku (check him out if you don't know) and I'll be seeing my all-time Melodic Rock band, Anthem (JP) play next weekend. I wish I could see some other acts like Baby Metal, Bridear and Band-Maid, but my time here is coming to an end.

But which album is Lost Society's latest? I purchased No Absolution and am loving every minute of it.


----------



## feilong29

For those who know of the band, am I off when I say that him and Alexi have a similar soloing style? I'm sure they would hate the comparison because they are both phenomenal but I can't help but hear similarities. Samy is waaaay faster though, goodness.


----------



## p0ke

feilong29 said:


> which album is Lost Society's latest? I purchased No Absolution and am loving every minute of it.



That's their latest, yup. I prefer their two first albums Fast Loud Death and Terror Hungry, because they're like a million times faster  The later two are more groove metal, and I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, I just prefered the high speed thrash.

And yeah, Samy is definitely influenced by Alexi. Check out the song I Am The Antidote, there even the harmonies are almost straight up stolen from CoB 

Also make sure to check out some of their live clips. The energy level is just insane!


----------



## feilong29

p0ke said:


> That's their latest, yup. I prefer their two first albums Fast Loud Death and Terror Hungry, because they're like a million times faster  The later two are more groove metal, and I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, I just prefered the high speed thrash.
> 
> And yeah, Samy is definitely influenced by Alexi. Check out the song I Am The Antidote, there even the harmonies are almost straight up stolen from CoB
> 
> Also make sure to check out some of their live clips. The energy level is just insane!



I'm definitely more of a groove guy, but I appreciate thrash as well and will get the first two albums. 

I checked out Arttu and he is actually more relatable in terms of how I play and I think he looks really cool haha. Saddening I didn't discover them sooner, but I'm on board! His guitar collection is sweet; his Custom ESP V with the H-S config is pure awesome.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

He did two vids for EMG, and if memory serves, he either only gave details on the second one, or neither of them as to what pickups he was using. Sort of negated the point, frankly.


----------



## feilong29

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He did two vids for EMG, and if memory serves, he either only gave details on the second one, or neither of them as to what pickups he was using. Sort of negated the point, frankly.



Not sure if they use the same pickups but Arttu said that one of his LTD EC-1000s have EMG 81s in it. I think the ESP SV has a Hetfield bridge, and then Samy said they went to EMG H2s with the ALX pre-amp for their E-II Eclipses. I want their Kemper profiles!


----------



## p0ke

feilong29 said:


> Saddening I didn't discover them sooner, but I'm on board!



I think they'll be around for a long time, so it's not like you've actually missed anything. Well, apart from them switching drummers that is, but I don't know how much of a difference that's gonna make.

Regarding the live videos, check this one out for example:



Apart from being insanely fast, it's also almost inhumanly tight even though they're running and jumping around and headbanging like crazy all the time. 
I think there's some even better ones but couldn't find them right now.


----------



## works0fheart

Finally got my Bodom After Midnight bundle in. It took so long I forgot I ordered it.


----------



## Alberto7

p0ke said:


> I think they'll be around for a long time, so it's not like you've actually missed anything. Well, apart from them switching drummers that is, but I don't know how much of a difference that's gonna make.
> 
> Regarding the live videos, check this one out for example:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from being insanely fast, it's also almost inhumanly tight even though they're running and jumping around and headbanging like crazy all the time.
> I think there's some even better ones but couldn't find them right now.




Gosh, that was intense! Those dudes just looked like they were having SO much fun. Reminds me of some of the better moments I had with my old band back when I lived in Spain. Makes me seriously miss being in a band...


----------



## Boris_VTR

In previous Guitar World there is an article about Alexi Laiho and it contains first comments that I hear from Roope in a long long time. Sadly, nothing new was published. Just that he still doesnt know why he was kicked out (other COB members cant helpe him here?) and that he and Alexi should have resolved this long long time ago.


----------



## Alberto7

I just finished reading the article. It is very bittersweet. Roope's comments sting a bit.

https://www.guitarworld.com/features/alexi-laiho-final-days

It's an interesting read.

Also, am I the only that has found himself playing mostly COB music the last few months? Somehow I can't stop playing and learning their music. I'll occasionally force myself to play other music, but I always fall back on Bodom. It's just comfortable.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I read an old interview somewhere saying Roope was kicked out because he was constantly drunk, missing practices and they had to drag him out of his house to rehearse. Alexi then fired him when they started recording I, Worship Chaos. Roope's given a few interviews since he left Bodom and they are pretty sad to read about how he quit guitar and music.


----------



## Exit Existence

I'm still waiting for the original Bodom guys to tell their side of the story, which they mentioned they would at some point. Maybe they are just waiting for the dust to settle. They went live on Instagram a few months ago when they were hanging out (which is pretty rare, since COB has never really been active themselves with social media) And when asked if they saw Alexi's new music video Janne said "I refuse to watch it" so I'm really eager to hear their official take on things...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Exit Existence said:


> I'm still waiting for the original Bodom guys to tell their side of the story, which they mentioned they would at some point. Maybe they are just waiting for the dust to settle. They went live on Instagram a few months ago when they were hanging out (which is pretty rare, since COB has never really been active themselves with social media) And when asked if they saw Alexi's new music video Janne said "I refuse to watch it" so I'm really eager to hear their official take on things...


Eddie 2004, redux.


----------



## NotDonVito

I feel like were not getting those "interviews" anymore. The drama more or less has died down and it's probably easier to just move on at this point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think the death certificate drama pretty much convinced the guys that yeah, there's just too much bullshit going around and they should just stay low. I don't blame them.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Lorcan Ward said:


> I read an old interview somewhere saying Roope was kicked out because he was constantly drunk, missing practices and they had to drag him out of his house to rehearse. Alexi then fired him when they started recording I, Worship Chaos. Roope's given a few interviews since he left Bodom and they are pretty sad to read about how he quit guitar and music.


In this article Roope said that Alexi was saying that Roope lost interest in playing heavy music which he denied. So clearly even Roope is in the dark.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Boris_VTR said:


> In this article Roope said that Alexi was saying that Roope lost interest in playing heavy music which he denied. So clearly even Roope is in the dark.


Except Roope has sold his gear and stopped playing music, though.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Except Roope has sold his gear and stopped playing music, though.



Those countless pints at the local pub don't pay themselves....

Just sayin'.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Except Roope has sold his gear and stopped playing music, though.


I knew that he didnt touch guitars for a long time but he sold his jackson? Damn. Would be very interested in one of his custom shop jackson.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Kaura said:


> Those countless pints at the local pub don't pay themselves....
> 
> Just sayin'.


I know social security in Finland is very good, but I'm amazed that musicians (big band, but still not really really big band) can just go years withouth salary and be ok.


----------



## Kaura

Boris_VTR said:


> I know social security in Finland is very good, but I'm amazed that musicians (big band, but still not really really big band) can just go years withouth salary and be ok.



The social security indeed covers all basic needs but I'm pretty sure Roope also receives some rojalties from CoB's music so that's probably a nice bonus.


----------



## NotDonVito

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Except Roope has sold his gear and stopped playing music, though.


https://www.instagram.com/p/CB0b0REAvci/
One of Roope's personal friends on instagram.

This picture is from a Finnish interview given after COB, so it's safe to assume he still has his Jacksons + his LP custom which he mentioned in another post COB interview(and can be seen in the Halo of Blood DVD). Wouldn't be surprised if he sold some of his ESP stuff though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NotDonVito said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CB0b0REAvci/
> One of Roope's personal friends on instagram.
> 
> This picture is from a Finnish interview given after COB, so it's safe to assume he still has his Jacksons + his LP custom which he mentioned in another post COB interview(and can be seen in the Halo of Blood DVD). Wouldn't be surprised if he sold some of his ESP stuff though.



Yep I remember one of those interviews. He did take a break after being fired but apparently pulled out some of his Les Pauls (which he didn't seem to get rid of) and started playing again.

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/e...-stabbed-in-the-back-by-his-former-bandmates/

He probably sold some guitars (Probably some CoB-era ESPs, wouldn't blame him. Din did the same thing when he broke up FF) but I'm guessing kept a lot of his older guitrs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CB0b0REAvci/
> One of Roope's personal friends on instagram.
> 
> This picture is from a Finnish interview given after COB, so it's safe to assume he still has his Jacksons + his LP custom which he mentioned in another post COB interview(and can be seen in the Halo of Blood DVD). Wouldn't be surprised if he sold some of his ESP stuff though.


I was just going by what someone in the thread had just stated. Glad to see he just thinned the herd, rather than completely gave up on music. Maybe he'll be able to find something to do as a bit of a hobby music wise. That would be nice.


----------



## X1X

Ok, let's go:


----------



## Alberto7

X1X said:


> Ok, let's go:




Thanks for the link!
That was kinda hard to watch. Hard to understand what he's saying, but he also looks/sounds depressed af, probably drunk as hell, too. Not much new here though, same story as always.
Hope he makes a comeback at some point. All that talent sitting there raking leaves and drinking beer all the time doesn't sound fair.
At least he still has his dark sense of humor!


----------



## ArtDecade

X1X said:


> Ok, let's go



The only place we are going is an intervention to get him into rehab.


----------



## MFB

Man, I'll have to put that on my radar to listen to, but it sounds like it'll be a rough time. I can't imagine he's in the best of shape given everything that happened and that he was a drinker before getting fired.


----------



## Alberto7

I know there's the thread of Alexi's death that's also actively talking about these, but it felt more appropriate to post here.

BAM's FB page posted these a while ago, and I wonder if these are only for Finland/Japan or if these are also for the North American market:










The reason I wonder is because they have the shorter lower fin. Also, I find it odd how the LTD models have the back painted exactly like the front, but on the more expensive ESP and E-II versions they seem to have gone with a black paintjob for the back.

Also wondering if the difference in hue seen above between the ESP and E-II versions is just an image processing error.

In any case, I am really stoked for these. I was contemplating getting perhaps a Strandberg 8, or an EBMM JP, but now with these out... I'm unsure and impatient!


----------



## Kaura

@Alberto7 Anderson's just uploaded an unboxing video so I guess it's safe to assume a few will land in US.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> @Alberto7 Anderson's just uploaded an unboxing video so I guess it's safe to assume a few will land in US.




Isn't Andertons in the UK though?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Alberto7 said:


> Hope he makes a comeback at some point. All that talent sitting there raking leaves and drinking beer all the time doesn't sound fair.



It's really disheartening to see him like that. While he didn't get to write much in Bodom he was heavily involved in Sinergy and had the talent to move onto a new band playing death/power metal mixed with Stone. Getting fired hit him really hard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Alberto7 said:


> I know there's the thread of Alexi's death that's also actively talking about these, but it felt more appropriate to post here.
> 
> BAM's FB page posted these a while ago, and I wonder if these are only for Finland/Japan or if these are also for the North American market:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I wonder is because they have the shorter lower fin. Also, I find it odd how the LTD models have the back painted exactly like the front, but on the more expensive ESP and E-II versions they seem to have gone with a black paintjob for the back.
> 
> Also wondering if the difference in hue seen above between the ESP and E-II versions is just an image processing error.
> 
> In any case, I am really stoked for these. I was contemplating getting perhaps a Strandberg 8, or an EBMM JP, but now with these out... I'm unsure and impatient!


axe palace and chondro in the usa confirmed we'd be getting all the models.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Isn't Andertons in the UK though?



Yes, but that rules out the "Finland/Japan only" theory.


----------



## MFB

Mmm, I love being right on my predictions some times. I was hoping it'd be the purple ones, but I'm a bit bummed we aren't getting just the classic single pup with the white pinstripes.

Edit: just saw the other thread with all the models, contemplating the short horn version or if the LTD is fine in my stable.


----------



## Blytheryn

I just thought I’d share this if you haven’t seen it. It’s really, really good footage from the 20 Years Down and Dirty tour where they played ALL the old bangers. I saw this show in person and it blew my mind.

The guy has more uploads from that show and I can’t help but get emotional watching it. I miss this band so much.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Those angles are better quality than most professional DVDs. I was using them for transcribing recently and they were a great help.


----------



## Blytheryn

Lorcan Ward said:


> Those angles are better quality than most professional DVDs. I was using them for transcribing recently and they were a great help.



If you have and more/updated Bodom transcriptions, send them my way! I can’t get enough.


----------



## MFB

I had mentioned it in the other thread about his signature models, but I finally got around to watching the making of "Hexed" the other night, and after spinning it for the first time today (I think I heard a rough version initially and the mix wasn't good, or maybe that's IWC?) and honestly - it's a better Bodom album than Are You Dead Yet? was. I'll say it flat out, I hear more of original Bodom in that album than I do in AYDY, which in my head more resembles how In Flames went over time. Even going from HCDR to AYDY is a bit of a "really, this is the same band?" at times which feels weird to say since all that changed was really the drop tuning (I don't believe Roope really had much input on the writing) but overall it doesn't seem like the next album they would have put out.

I need to go back and give Blooddrunk and I Worship Chaos an honest chance, is Relentless, Reckless Forever an actual album or was it just like, a compilation or something? It doesn't sound like it'd be a title like their previous albums but something you'd use for a standalone one-off thing. If it is, then that's on the list too.


----------



## Exit Existence

RRF is an actual album and It's not bad, has more of the heavy stop and go type riffs probably most similar to Are you Dead Yet. 
I worship chaos I really liked, it's definitely more melodic death metal in feel especially in the drum and guitar harmony department (Widdershins is my favorite track on that).
I never really liked blooddrunk, it always felt like the most rushed / thrown together COB album for me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Blooddrunk is probably the biggest reason I've never used Blackouts, even when I had a pair. They just make the album sound like shit.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Blytheryn said:


> If you have and more/updated Bodom transcriptions, send them my way! I can’t get enough.



I might be working on something  I can say there’s a lot of Bodom songs that have never been tabbed correctly but I’ll try and fix that. 



MFB said:


> Even going from HCDR to AYDY is a bit of a "really, this is the same band?" at times which feels weird to say since all that changed was really the drop tuning (I don't believe Roope really had much input on the writing) but overall it doesn't seem like the next album they would have put out



The AYDY sound roots can be traced to HCDR with songs like Sixpounder and Chokehold where they were introducing more heavy riff elements but it was a staggering jump for a band to make when only 4-5? years ago they had released an atmospheric melodeath/neoclassical album with a huge focus on keys and leads. Looking back now I find HCDR the biggest jump because of the thrash and American elements introduced but AYDY put as many fans off as it brought with dropping so much of their sound. 

Roope helped co-write a few songs but he had little input in Bodom overall. I never understood why Alexi didn’t allow Roope to write and solo more when they had worked on two Sinergy albums together by that point. When I picked up AYDY I was expecting Suicide by my Side meets Follow the Reaper/Hate crew Deathroll.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, looking back I can hear the elements that would become the main focus in AYDY on songs like Bodom Beach Terror or Chokehold as they're certainly not as dark as anything before them; but even those compared to something like the opening keyboard riff of the title track seems poppier. That entire opening of AYDY's title track seems like it'd be at best a chorus on an older track, similar to Bed of Razors "happier" sounding chorus.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Hexed was the best thing they had done since Are You Dead Yet. Bodom after midnight were more up my alley too which made it all the sadder that he he passed.


----------



## bloodocean

I never really made it past AYDY. Different sound on that album for sure, but it was still really catchy. “We’re not gonna fall” is just a great track.

Subsequent albums - the guitar tone got thinner, the riffs were more complex but also less interesting, the solos weren’t “epic” anymore.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lorcan Ward said:


> The AYDY sound roots can be traced to HCDR with songs like Sixpounder and Chokehold where they were introducing more heavy riff elements but it was a staggering jump for a band to make when only 4-5? years ago they had released an atmospheric melodeath/neoclassical album with a huge focus on keys and leads. Looking back now I find HCDR the biggest jump because of the thrash and American elements introduced but AYDY put as many fans off as it brought with dropping so much of their sound.
> 
> Roope helped co-write a few songs but he had little input in Bodom overall. I never understood why Alexi didn’t allow Roope to write and solo more when they had worked on two Sinergy albums together by that point. When I picked up AYDY I was expecting Suicide by my Side meets Follow the Reaper/Hate crew Deathroll.


I think ditching the Malmsteen worship was good. How much further could they have taken it before it became silly?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Hexed was the best thing they had done since Are You Dead Yet.


Eh, not really.


----------



## works0fheart

I used to be one of the biggest haters of AYDY when it came out, and I certainly made it a point to make it known on the Bodom boards back then. Now that some time has gone by I can go back to that album and appreciate it much more. Rhythmically it might be they're most complex album. There's a lot of great songs on it in general. I still don't like that they pretty much made Janne take the backseat for most of the album, but from a technicality standpoint, I don't know what else in their entire discography really comes close. Yes, songs like Kissing the Shadows and Black Widow feature some super fast shredding, there's not much going on with the rhythm section behind them. I think AYDY was an effort to bring those 2 things together. Not that more complex = good songwriting, but that's another debate.

I still go back to songs off of it all the time. We're Not Gonna Fall is one of my favorite songs they've ever wrote at this point. 

I will admit, I feel the band lost their identity a bit around that era onwards (Blooddrunk, etc). It started to feel like they were constantly changing their sound instead of sticking to one they defined so well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

works0fheart said:


> I will admit, I feel the band lost their identity a bit around that era onwards (Blooddrunk, etc). It started to feel like they were constantly changing their sound instead of sticking to one they defined so well.


They were changing their style, not their sound.


----------



## works0fheart

That's what I meant. Words are tough sometimes. Brain doesn't always wanna do the big think lol

In any case, they had a really cool sound/style/chicken soup recipe on those first 3 albums. I don't think they themselves realized until nearly the bands end just how influential those albums were.


----------



## MFB

So I spun I Worship Chaos right after Hexed, and it's also MUCH better than I thought it would be. Not quite sure why I never gave it the time of day it deserved, but I'll give it to them now that I've finally properly listened to them. I liked where they were going back to even if they dipped a bit in the middle, and it really guts me hearing those after and knowing I missed the 20th anniversary tour.

Also, make no mistake, I'm not anti-AYDY, I just think compared to the other albums I've listen, it seems like lightest on what you'd expect from a COB album; even when compared to the one immediately proceeding it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

works0fheart said:


> That's what I meant. Words are tough sometimes. Brain doesn't always wanna do the big think lol
> 
> In any case, they had a really cool sound/style/chicken soup recipe on those first 3 albums. I don't think they themselves realized until nearly the bands end just how influential those albums were.


Frankly, I'm glad they did other stuff. Those albums are those albums, and I don't care for second rate imitations or a band running on fumes, just because "nostalgia," which is frankly the death of creativity. I would not have been a fan of COB for almost as long as I've played guitar if they had kept the albums in the same keys, modes, style, etc. COB changed styles and directions up along the way, and yet still sounded like Bodom. 

It wasn't like, "Hey, kids! Do you like KISS? Well, how about if they try their hands at disco, weak wristed pop rock, and progressive! How does hat sound?" Sounds dreadful, is how it sounds. They still had some tracks I liked on those three albums, but KISS really killed their momentum and legacy with that milquetoast bullshit.

With Bodom, they still sounded like the same band, but they were writing and directing different movies. You can tell when you see a John Carpenter film that it is his film. They have the same look, feel, etc, but he does everything from horror to sci fi, comedy, and action, which is why I find his Twitter tag really silly. I feel like his other elements introduced into horror were better, like The Thing. Certainly horror, but the sci fi element takes the cake.


----------



## Bdtunn

MFB said:


> So I spun I Worship Chaos right after Hexed, and it's also MUCH better than I thought it would be. Not quite sure why I never gave it the time of day it deserved, but I'll give it to them now that I've finally properly listened to them. I liked where they were going back to even if they dipped a bit in the middle, and it really guts me hearing those after and knowing I missed the 20th anniversary tour.
> 
> Also, make no mistake, I'm not anti-AYDY, I just think compared to the other albums I've listen, it seems like lightest on what you'd expect from a COB album; even when compared to the one immediately proceeding it.



I worship chaos is a great record (we’ll mostly great)!!


----------



## Mathemagician

AYDY was when I fell off too, but I liked it as well. It was a bit simpler sure but all the pieces were still there. 

I’ll probably end up doing what I did with a few other bands when their style changed and find a lot to love when I sit down and go through the subsequent albums. 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think ditching the Malmsteen worship was good. How much further could they have taken it before it became silly?



I honestly have no idea. You’re not wrong, but it was a hell of a sound that they polished.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bdtunn said:


> I worship chaos is a great record (we’ll mostly great)!!


I think Halo and Worship are great records. I particularly like the four covers from the bonus tracks for Worship. Cruel Summer, Mistress of Taboo, and Danger Zone? COB hit all three out of the park. Cruel Summer was in AHS: 1984, as well as Summer of 84, so I'm pretty fond of the song, as well as the show and film. Then Halo of Blood has Sleeping in My Car and Crazy Nights, which I love both of those as well. Both the original tracks and COB's version. Granted, COB doesn't quite measure up to Loudness. Not many bands, doing what Loudness does, can measure up to them in my opinion.



Mathemagician said:


> I honestly have no idea. You’re not wrong, but it was a hell of a sound that they polished.


Which is why they ditched it. They pretty much got it to its peak, with nowhere to go really but into diminishing returns. Then they moved onto something else for a few records, something else after that, etc.

I can't remember which it was, but I remember getting Silence in the Snow and a COB record (I want to say it was Halo of Blood, since they are both quite similar in their stark white covers), and really enjoying them. Getting back into them quite a bit after skipping the previous album (or rather, not knowing there was one), and feeling like I was back in high school. I was in college, and listening to new Megadeth, COB, and Trivium record, pretty much like high school.

Speaking of Megadeth, I find the retrospective / online opinion of The System Has Failed to be quite weird. I remember at the time that my friends and people in general weren't too keen on the record.


----------



## gnoll

I had trouble getting into Follow the Reaper and got stuck at Hatebreeder/Something Wild. Anything later I never got into, it got too groovy and modern sounding.

Now I think Follow the Reaper is pretty good, even if I don't like the production so much.


----------



## NotDonVito

I legitimately like all the albums depending on my mood. The only things I find hard to listen to in Bodom's discography is 1. Soon Departed because it's too depressing now 2. and this is really specific but I always thought that the band should have played down a key on Halo of Blood as I feel Alexi wasn't able to sing in their old range anymore. The vocals on I Worship Chaos sound much better in comparison for this reason.


----------



## NotDonVito

double post


----------



## works0fheart

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I feel like his other elements introduced into horror were better, like The Thing. Certainly horror, but the sci fi element takes the cake.



I read everything else in this thread but got caught up here because The Thing is the GOAT horror movie.


----------



## ArtDecade

works0fheart said:


> I read everything else in this thread but got caught up here because The Thing is the GOAT horror movie.



When The Thing was released, critics at the time hated it. I remember liking it, but I was a kid. I probably haven't seen it now in decades and I should probably get around to seeing it again! LOL.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Blooddrunk is probably the biggest reason I've never used Blackouts, even when I had a pair. They just make the album sound like shit.



Wasn't that the first album (not including Something Wild for obvious reasons) where he ditched the Lee Jackson because it kept dying? Or did he still use the GP1000 in the studio?

I do agree that the Blackouts would have made things different too. Going from the mid-heavy sound of the HZ + Preamp to the super-scooped Blackouts.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wasn't that the first album (not including Something Wild for obvious reasons) where he ditched the Lee Jackson because it kept dying? Or did he still use the GP1000 in the studio?


I’d have to look through my Guitar World magazines to answer that. Maybe? I don’t know off hand.


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wasn't that the first album (not including Something Wild for obvious reasons) where he ditched the Lee Jackson because it kept dying? Or did he still use the GP1000 in the studio?



I'm not sure what he was doing to those Lee Jacksons, but I have had a few for 30 years now and they are tanks. If anything, they were over-built. They must have had UPS for their road crew.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I’d have to look through my Guitar World magazines to answer that. Maybe? I don’t know off hand.



I know for sure he started using the Marshall Kerry King heads around that time. Just not sure if he used it in the studio, or the Lee Jackson pres, or both.



ArtDecade said:


> I'm not sure what he was doing to those Lee Jacksons, but I have had a few for 30 years now and they are tanks. If anything, they were over-built. They must have had UPS for their road crew.



I just remember reading that he had to stop using them because they apparently kept dying? That or they were getting rarer and harder to find so he probably didn't want to rely on them.


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just remember reading that he had to stop using them because they apparently kept dying? That or they were getting rarer and harder to find so he probably didn't want to rely on them.



Yeah, they were hard to find once people started hearing that he was using them. I bought mine because I saw pictures of them in Zakk's super-early Ozzy rig. Also, I remember Holdsworth was a fan as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

According to Musamaaila (spelling?), he used the JCM800KK (JCM800 plus MXR 10 band mid boost) on Blooddrunk.


----------



## Exit Existence

ArtDecade said:


> I'm not sure what he was doing to those Lee Jacksons, but I have had a few for 30 years now and they are tanks. If anything, they were over-built. They must have had UPS for their road crew.



So you are saying you don't need a few and you could sell me one 

I've owned two over the years, sold the first one and regretted it, bought a second one. Same story, sold it and now I can't find one and when they do pop up they are wayyyy overpriced. One of the GP-1000's I owned did have to get something fixed related to the power supply.

They definitely had a hard time finding backups of the GP-1000's lol True story, someone from Bodom's management team actually emailed me from an old classifieds post I had up, inquiring about purchasing it for his North American tour rig that was to be stored here in the USA. Unfortunately it was an old classified listing that I forgot to take down and I had already sold it... It would have been super cool to have sold it to the band.


----------



## ArtDecade

Exit Existence said:


> So you are saying you don't need a few and you could sell me one
> 
> I've owned two over the years, sold the first one and regretted it, bought a second one. Same story, sold it and now I can't find one and when they do pop up they are wayyyy overpriced. One of the GP-1000's I owned did have to get something fixed related to the power supply.
> 
> They definitely had a hard time finding backups of the GP-1000's lol True story, someone from Bodom's management team actually emailed me from an old classifieds post I had up, inquiring about purchasing it for his North American tour rig that was to be stored here in the USA. Unfortunately it was an old classified listing that I forgot to take down and I had already sold it... It would have been super cool to have sold it to the band.



I have a Lee Jackson Power Amp that I need to fix the power switch on. Eventually, I am going to get around to selling it with a GP-1000 as a pair. But, I am so lazy. I am pretty sure that I sold a glitch-fuzz pedal to Nels Cline (or his tech) on eBay 15 years ago, because I saw it in his collection a long time ago. It was pretty rare and and had the same markings/scratches.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think, if memory serves, someone -- maybe his tech -- stated Alexi preferred the earlier "Fender" versions (the EQ was moved later by Lee), versus the "Marshall" versions.

To pontificate on a prior comment, I think Alexi used the JCM800KK to, hopefully, replace the preamp in his guitars (since he switched to Blackouts supposedly), and to replace the Lee Jackson preamp.


----------



## ArtDecade

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think, if memory serves, someone -- maybe his tech -- stated Alexi preferred the earlier "Fender" versions (the EQ was moved later by Lee), versus the "Marshall" versions.
> 
> To pontificate on a prior comment, I think Alexi used the JCM800KK to, hopefully, replace the preamp in his guitars (since he switched to Blackouts supposedly), and to replace the Lee Jackson preamp.



Lee never altered the EQ. In the original '87 "Fender" versions, there was a DI. He tapped the tube off the DI to get another gain stage for a more Marshall tone and these were called the "transitional" units. The 88 models removed the DI completely and just had an extra tube for the gain stage. The only difference was the extra gain stage and the EQ was always the same.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> To pontificate on a prior comment, I think Alexi used the JCM800KK to, hopefully, replace the preamp in his guitars (since he switched to Blackouts supposedly), and to replace the Lee Jackson preamp.



It's weird how he used a 10-band EQ with the Marshall because the Beast mode on the KK IS already based on Kerry's 10-band EQ settings. Unless he used it in the FX loop to emulate the GP1000's weird EQs. 

Also I can see him using the Blackouts because Duncan just released them at the time and they wanted some big names to use them, and an active that sounds like a super-hot-rodded passive is right up his alley. Guess they worked better on paper than they did in actuality because he only used them for like a year. I think the AHB2s would have been more up his alley.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ArtDecade said:


> Lee never altered the EQ. In the original '87 "Fender" versions, there was a DI. He tapped the tube off the DI to get another gain stage for a more Marshall tone and these were called the "transitional" units. The 88 models removed the DI completely and just had an extra tube for the gain stage. The only difference was the extra gain stage and the EQ was always the same.


If memory serves, the EQ was placed in a different section of the preamp with regards to the clipping, and he moved it based on feedback. I'd say the EQ was definitely altered based on his statements.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's weird how he used a 10-band EQ with the Marshall because the Beast mode on the KK IS already based on Kerry's 10-band EQ settings. Unless he used it in the FX loop to emulate the GP1000's weird EQs.
> 
> Also I can see him using the Blackouts because Duncan just released them at the time and they wanted some big names to use them, and an active that sounds like a super-hot-rodded passive is right up his alley. Guess they worked better on paper than they did in actuality because he only used them for like a year. I think the AHB2s would have been more up his alley.


Wait, what?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wait, what?



The EQ or the pickups? I was saying the AHB2 Blackouts would have worked better because they have an on-board mid boost that could have emulated his Jackson or EMG preamp. Seems like he used the original AHB1 Blackout. 

And the Beast mode of the JCM800KK is based on Kerry King's MXR 10-band EQ settings. But it's an input boost (more gain + attack) + noise gate. I was assuming he used the 10-band in the EQ section to get it closer to that honky tone he got with the Lee Jackson.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Okay, so apparently he didn't move the location of the EQ within the circuit, though he did, in fact, changed the EQ.

"An interesting difference between the ’88 models and the ‘87s is the tone stack capacitors: The '88 has a .1uF midrange capacitor and a .2uF bass capacitor as part of the tone stack. The '87s have the Fender spec .047 and .1 respectively. This ’88 spec seems rather innovative… and sounds really good!"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The EQ or the pickups? I was saying the AHB2 Blackouts would have worked better because they have an on-board mid boost that could have emulated his Jackson or EMG preamp. Seems like he used the original AHB1 Blackout.
> 
> And the Beast mode of the JCM800KK is based on Kerry King's MXR 10-band EQ settings. But it's an input boost (more gain + attack) + noise gate. I was assuming he used the 10-band in the EQ section to get it closer to that honky tone he got with the Lee Jackson.


The AHB1 is too much high output as is; the AHB2 is discontinued because it was unpopular (from what I gather) and has far too much output. Frankly, I think SD is going to discontinue most / all of the line. I think they discontinued Gus G's signature, because he left, as well as the single coils, the only low(er) output Blackout (which was a rebranded Livewire Alnico II Classic), and I believe something else, but I forget what off the top of my head. They also do not seem to be pushing their active signature pickups much at all.

Alexi? I don't know that he was using an MXR 10 band?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The AHB1 is too much high output as is; the AHB2 is discontinued because it was unpopular (from what I gather) and has far too much output. Frankly, I think SD is going to discontinue most / all of the line. I think they discontinued Gus G's signature, because he left, as well as the single coils, the only low(er) output Blackout (which was a rebranded Livewire Alnico II Classic), and I believe something else, but I forget what off the top of my head. They also do not seem to be pushing their active signature pickups much at all.
> 
> Alexi? I don't know that he was using an MXR 10 band?



I misread what you said above. I thought you meant he used the MXR with the KK. Turns out you were talking about the built-in Beast mode.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I misread what you said above. I thought you meant he used the MXR with the KK. Turns out you were talking about the built-in Beast mode.


Ah, okay. I was a tad confused what you meant.


----------



## works0fheart

Spaced Out Ace said:


> According to Musamaaila (spelling?), he used the JCM800KK (JCM800 plus MXR 10 band mid boost) on Blooddrunk.



This is correct. He's still used the Lee Jackson on nearly every album, but usually blended with something else, including on Blooddrunk when he started using the Kerry King sig. Somewhere around that same era he stopped using it live but stated a few times he kept it for studio recording. Following that I think he had been using a relatively simple setup with Marshall variants for a bit, more recently with the JVM. The old Bodom boards have his setup by album pretty well documented. It's surprising to see how his setup has changed throughout the years but his tone has always still been pretty distinct (very mid heavy).

Anyways, here's a copy paste from the old Bodom boards that documents some of his early recordings if anyone is interested. Credit to Mitch, Arcane, and all the dudes that put so much work into finding this stuff out back then when information was scarce and pretty much came from miscellaneous interviews/studio pics.

*Guitars & Amps Used On COB/Sinergy Albums:*

*Children Of Bodom - Something Wild (1997):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (all tuned to C# standard):
 Ibanez RG 220B
 Custom Shop Jackson "Stone" RR (J-50BC pickup & JE-1000 gainboost)

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Peavey MKI 5150 head


*Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder (1999):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to D standard):
 Custom Shop Jackson "Stone" RR (J-50BC pickup & JE-1000 gainboost)

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Pre-amp
 Rocktron Velocity 300 Power amp


*Children Of Bodom - Tokyo Warhearts (1999):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to D standard):
 Custom Shop Jackson "Stone" RR (J-50BC pickup & JE-1000 gainboost)

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Preamp
 Lee Jackson SP-1000 Power amp


*Sinergy - Beware The Heavens (1999):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to C# standard):
 Custom Shop Jackson "WildChild" RR

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 ENGL Savage head


*Sinergy - To Hell And Back (2000):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to D standard):
 Custom Shop Jackson RR (J-50BC pickup & JE-1000 gainboost)

Alexi Laiho & Roope Latvala - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Preamp
 Rocktron Intellifex Effects Unit
 Engl E840/50 Power amp
 Marshall JCM 800 4x12 cabinets (with Celestion speakers)

Roope Latvala - Guitars:
 Custom Shop Jackson "Iommi Cross" RR (J-50BC & J-200 pickups & JE-1000 gainboost) 
 Custom Shop Jackson "White" RR (J-50BC & JE-1000 gainboost)
 Custom Shop Jackson "Yellow Bevels" RR (J-50BC & J-100 pickups & JE-1000 gainboost) 


*Children Of Bodom - Follow The Reaper (2001):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to D standard): 
 Custom Shop Jackson "WildChild" RR (J-50BC pickup & JE-1000 gainboost)

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Preamp
 Rocktron Intellifex Effects Unit
 Engl E840/50 Power amp
 Marshall JCM 800 4x12 cabinets (with Celestion speakers)

*Sinergy - Suicide By My Side (2002):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to D standard):
 Custom Shop Jackson "WildChild" RR (J-50BC pickup & JE-1000 gainboost)

Alexi Laiho & Roope Latvala - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Preamp
 Rocktron Intellifex Effects Unit
 Engl E840/50 Power amp
 Marshall JCM 800 4x12 cabinets (with Celestion speakers)

Roope Latvala - Guitars:
 Custom Shop Jackson "Iommi Cross" RR (J-50BC & J-200 pickups & JE-1000 gainboost) 
 Custom Shop Jackson "White" RR (J-50BC & JE-1000 gainboost)
 Custom Shop Jackson "Yellow Bevels" RR (J-50BC & J-100 pickups & JE-1000 gainboost) 


*Children Of Bodom - Hate Crew Deathroll (2003):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to D standard & Drop C)
 

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Preamp
 Rocktron Intellifex Effects Unit
 Peavey 5150 (slaved to power section)
 Marshall JCM 800 4x12 cabinets (with Celestion speakers)

*Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet? (2005):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to Drop C):
 Custom Shop ESP RV (EMG HZ4 pickups & EMG MM-04 gainboost)

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Preamp
 VHT 2:90:2 Poweramp
 Marshall JCM 800 4x12 cabinets (with Celestion speakers)

*Children Of Bodom - Blooddrunk (2008):*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to D standard & Drop C)
 Custom Shop ESP RV (Seymour Duncan Blackout pickups)

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Marshall JCM 800 KK head
 Marshall JCM 800 4x12 cabinets (with Celestion speakers)


*Other Appearances:*

*Children Of Bodom - Live in Seoul 2001:*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to D standard):
 Custom Shop Jackson "Stone" RR 

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Preamp
 Lee Jackson SP-1000 Power amp
 Marshall JCM 800 4x12 cabinets (with Celestion speakers)

*Children Of Bodom - Live @ Tuska 2003:*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars:
 Custom Shop ESP RV (tuned to D standard)
 Custom Shop Jackson "Green Pinstripe" RR (tuned to Drop C)

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Preamp
 Peavey Classic 50/50
 Marshall JCM 800 4x12 cabinets (with Celestion speakers)

*Children Of Bodom - Chaos Ridden Years 2006:*

Alexi Laiho - Guitars (tuned to D standard & Drop C):
 Custom Shop ESP "Scythe" RV
 Custom Shop ESP "Saw Tooth" RV

Alexi Laiho - Amps:
 Lee Jackson Perfect Connection GP-1000 Preamp
 VHT 2:90:2 Power amp
 Marshall JCM 800 4x12 cabinets (with Celestion speakers)

Roope Latvala - Guitars:
 Custom Shop ESP Star (tuned to D standard)
 Custom Shop ESP Star (tuned to Drop C)


*Alexi Laiho's GP-1000 Preamp Settings*

 Volume - Full
 Distortion - Full & pulled
 Treble - Full
 Mid - Full
 Mid shift - 3
 Bass - 9 O'Clock
 Output 2 is used (more bass), and is set to 11 O'Clock.


----------



## ArtDecade

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If memory serves, the EQ was placed in a different section of the preamp with regards to the clipping, and he moved it based on feedback. I'd say the EQ was definitely altered based on his statements.



Well, here is Lee:

"I needed more gain stages, and the only place I could get it was from the tube-driven XLR balanced out, so away it went. On the first batch, we put a metal plate over the holes until the new metal arrived, when it was removed all together."

"The tone controls on the GP-1000 are both a blessing and a curse. Over my years of designing, I have found that tone control placement makes such a drastic difference in the overall sound of a preamp or amplifier. I was looking for a great overall tone moreso than controls that made drastic differences or changes. The GP-1000 tone controls are in the first stages and they pre-shape the tone before the distortion, like early Fenders do. The problem is that once the preamp is set into saturation the tone controls do less and less. Changing the position of the tone control circuit would hurt the magic of the GP-1000."

Lee never made a change to the circuit. He just added a gain stage. I have two Fender models and Marshall model about 10 feet away right now.

https://www.premierguitar.com/gear/gp-1000-inside-the-design-of-lee-jacksons-rack-preamp


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ArtDecade said:


> Well, here is Lee:
> 
> "I needed more gain stages, and the only place I could get it was from the tube-driven XLR balanced out, so away it went. On the first batch, we put a metal plate over the holes until the new metal arrived, when it was removed all together."
> 
> "The tone controls on the GP-1000 are both a blessing and a curse. Over my years of designing, I have found that tone control placement makes such a drastic difference in the overall sound of a preamp or amplifier. I was looking for a great overall tone moreso than controls that made drastic differences or changes. The GP-1000 tone controls are in the first stages and they pre-shape the tone before the distortion, like early Fenders do. The problem is that once the preamp is set into saturation the tone controls do less and less. Changing the position of the tone control circuit would hurt the magic of the GP-1000."
> 
> Lee never made a change to the circuit. He just added a gain stage. I have two Fender models and Marshall model about 10 feet away right now.
> 
> https://www.premierguitar.com/gear/gp-1000-inside-the-design-of-lee-jacksons-rack-preamp


"An interesting difference between the ’88 models and the ‘87s is the tone stack capacitors: The '88 has a .1uF midrange capacitor and a .2uF bass capacitor as part of the tone stack. The '87s have the Fender spec .047 and .1 respectively. This ’88 spec seems rather innovative… and sounds really good!"

Changes, and believe it or not, adding a gain stage is also a change. "He never made a change... except when he made a change."


----------



## ArtDecade

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "An interesting difference between the ’88 models and the ‘87s is the tone stack capacitors: The '88 has a .1uF midrange capacitor and a .2uF bass capacitor as part of the tone stack. The '87s have the Fender spec .047 and .1 respectively. This ’88 spec seems rather innovative… and sounds really good!"
> 
> Changes, and believe it or not, adding a gain stage is also a change. "He never made a change... except when he made a change."



I've been saying the "major" difference is the additional gain stage for the last 4 posts. The cap changes are effectively meaningless because of the position of Lee's tone stack. They have limited sculpting abilities when the dirt channel is activated. Also, there is not much gain between the two versions. The 87 is still really gained up and will work for classic metal tones. The boost in Alexi's guitar adds waaaay more gain than the DI gain stage tap. The point being there is no real reason to seek out an 87 or an 88 specifically because they are effectively the same. If you hit the front end of either one with a boost, it will go from classic metal to thrash right away.


----------



## p0ke

Just received the latest Musamaailma ad in the email. It's in Finnish, but the automatic google translation seemed mostly readable if someone's interested:
https://mailchi.mp/7b0b4ada70bb/viisi-uutta-alexi-laiho-signature-kitaraa-on-julkaistu?e=3c1a295680

Nothing new regarding the guitars, and I almost didn't post this at all, but then I happened to scroll all the way down - they're now selling the MM-04 separately!

https://www.musamaailma.fi/en/esp-mm-04-preamp-booster

I guess I might have to put one in my MMV at some point!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

No changes is now "they don't have much effect." Bye.


----------



## ArtDecade

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No changes is now "they don't have much effect." Bye.



Clearly you've never played one or you'd know. Toodles.


----------



## maliciousteve

So this was announced this morning

https://store.cobhc.com/products/legacy-tee-hcdr-backdrop

Really cool idea. First time I saw Bodom was on the Hatecrew Tour in May 2003 in London. That show had a really big impact on me so I've ordered my T Shirt. Great to be able to own a little something that's part of such a great memory.


----------



## works0fheart

Really wanted to get one of those but they sold out super fast :/


----------



## NotDonVito

75 euros is way too much for me. BTW have you guys ever looked at all the bootleg COB merch? Shit's so bad but cool at the same time for some reason.  edit: nevermind the seller says it's real, but it looks so fake at the same time


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I can't decide if that's amazing or terrible 

€75 is a lot but if I saw them on that tour it would mean a lot. I'd guess for a lot of people that was the first time seeing COB live.


----------



## Blytheryn

NotDonVito said:


> 75 euros is way too much for me. BTW have you guys ever looked at all the bootleg COB merch? Shit's so bad but cool at the same time for some reason.  edit: nevermind the seller says it's real, but it looks so fake at the same time




Why does the bootleg merch always look better than their real merch. And why does all their real merch always look like bootleg merch?


----------



## Alberto7

The only real merch of theirs that I actually like the look of is the Tokyo Warhearts mask. Then again, I'm really not the target audience for band merch. A bit tacky for me. Though it's super cool to see other people on the street wearing t-shirts of bands I like.


----------



## Exit Existence

The HCDR legacy shirt was really expensive but fuck it, I bought one anyways. That's one of my favorite / most inspiring albums guitarwise for me, so had to snag one.
I'm going to get one of those flat jersey frames and put it on my office/music room wall with the signed certificate it comes with.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Have we ever discussed, in this thread or others, that Children of Bodom is basically just Castlevania video game music played with guitars and drums plus lots of orc hits and synth harmony lines?


----------



## NoodleFace

It's a lot of neoclassical bands. The guys that wrote OSTs for a lot of games wrote some incredible melodies


----------



## NotDonVito

alexi shredding the ibanez


----------



## works0fheart

NoodleFace said:


> It's a lot of neoclassical bands. The guys that wrote OSTs for a lot of games wrote some incredible melodies



Agreed. Anyone who hasn't should give the old Guilty Gear soundtracks a listen. It's all like that and a lot of the japanese games from that era feature similar soundtracks. Outside of Japan a lot of the music that comes from there is pretty criminally underappreciated


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Referring to my prior comment, speaking of Castlevania, I am playing "Castlevania VI," which is an NES hack. Invisible stairs seem to be a thing this hack does, so while that is a bit of a pain in the ass, it adds an extra level of complexity occasionally.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NotDonVito said:


> alexi shredding the ibanez








EDIT: I saw he has the Rhoads during that show. I guess the Ibby was a backup?


----------



## NotDonVito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: I saw he has the Rhoads during that show. I guess the Ibby was a backup?



Most likely. Maybe the Jackson went horribly out of tune and this was one of their early shows so they wouldn't have had a tech to fix it.


----------



## p0ke

NotDonVito said:


> Most likely. Maybe the Jackson went horribly out of tune and this was one of their early shows so they wouldn't have had a tech to fix it.



Or maybe they were already transitioning into D-standard (Something Wild is in C#) but decided to play some songs in C# still?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

p0ke said:


> Or maybe they were already transitioning into D-standard (Something Wild is in C#) but decided to play some songs in C# still?


Nah the whole show is in C#. Alexi's the only oen that swaps guitars.


----------



## works0fheart

That Ibanez is one of his oldest guitars. Might be older than the Jackson's he had. You can see him playing it a bit more in that weird prog band thing he used to be in back in the day.


----------



## p0ke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah the whole show is in C#. Alexi's the only oen that swaps guitars.



Right, then it must've been due to some problem with the RR.


----------



## Alberto7

I swear, Samy is something else... this is by far the best demo of this guitar I've seen. Then again, he'd make any turd with strings sound good.

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CUwci5xARbD/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## NoodleFace

Damn that guy can fuckin play


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Samy sounds great, but the upper portion of the frequency spectrum is scratchy sounding. I think some EQ in the modeller (I'm assuming an Axe FX of some variety was used, or perhaps a Helix, etc.) and it would've been much closer to the album.


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Samy sounds great, but the upper portion of the frequency spectrum is scratchy sounding. I think some EQ in the modeller (I'm assuming an Axe FX of some variety was used, or perhaps a Helix, etc.) and it would've been much closer to the album.



I think it's the gain boost - the patch was probably made for his guitars that don't have that (?), so it's like double boosted.

But yeah, agreed, the tone could've been better. Playing on the other hand, wow. He just makes it look so easy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> I think it's the gain boost - the patch was probably made for his guitars that don't have that (?), so it's like double boosted.
> 
> But yeah, agreed, the tone could've been better. Playing on the other hand, wow. He just makes it look so easy.


It sounded fine for his own stuff. I just think a copy patch with some tweaks (ie, take your main patch, save it to an additional slot, then tweak, so you don’t accidentally save over your main patch) would’ve been closer to the record. I don’t know how high the MM-04 boosts are set, but the EMG ABQ is set pretty high stock. Backing it off some sounds a lot better.


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It sounded fine for his own stuff. I just think a copy patch with some tweaks (ie, take your main patch, save it to an additional slot, then tweak, so you don’t accidentally save over your main patch) would’ve been closer to the record. I don’t know how high the MM-04 boosts are set, but the EMG ABQ is set pretty high stock. Backing it off some sounds a lot better.



Maybe he just didn't use the boost on his own stuff, who knows. I wonder if Samy will end up using that guitar on their shows, that'd be cool!


----------



## I play music

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Samy sounds great, but the upper portion of the frequency spectrum is scratchy sounding. I think some EQ in the modeller (I'm assuming an Axe FX of some variety was used, or perhaps a Helix, etc.) and it would've been much closer to the album.





p0ke said:


> I think it's the gain boost - the patch was probably made for his guitars that don't have that (?), so it's like double boosted.
> 
> But yeah, agreed, the tone could've been better. Playing on the other hand, wow. He just makes it look so easy.


To me it sounded like he had the wah on all the time but what do I know
Doesn't make it better thou


----------



## NotDonVito

I'm going to go out of line and say I kind of like "scratchy" overly distorted guitar tones nowadays. I feel like metal guitarists have so many resources to clean and tighten their tone that guitar tones have gotten a little samey and generic between bands. One of my favorite COB guitar tones is from Follow the Reaper, which is really treble heavy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I play music said:


> To me it sounded like he had the wah on all the time but what do I know
> Doesn't make it better thou



Isnt that basically the sound of the old Jackson pickup/preamp combo Alexi used to use? As @NotDonVito, that sound is all over Follow the Reaper.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> I'm going to go out of line and say I kind of like "scratchy" overly distorted guitar tones nowadays. I feel like metal guitarists have so many resources to clean and tighten their tone that guitar tones have gotten a little samey and generic between bands. One of my favorite COB guitar tones is from Follow the Reaper, which is really treble heavy.


It is worth noting that the treble heavy tone you are referring to is odd. It isn't a "broad" treble-y tone. It is a specific space, as opposed to a vast brightness.


----------



## p0ke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isnt that basically the sound of the old Jackson pickup/preamp combo Alexi used to use? As @NotDonVito, that sound is all over Follow the Reaper.



I guess, and it just works better in the full mix. And then of course the lead parts are often doubled by synths so it kinda smooths it out. It's one of my favorite tones as well.

But then compare it to HCDR! I always thought the guitars and drums felt kinda odd on that album, but not in a bad way. It'd be really interesting to swap the tones on those albums.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

p0ke said:


> I guess, and it just works better in the full mix. And then of course the lead parts are often doubled by synths so it kinda smooths it out. It's one of my favorite tones as well.
> 
> But then compare it to HCDR! I always thought the guitars and drums felt kinda odd on that album, but not in a bad way. It'd be really interesting to swap the tones on those albums.



I'm guessing it was due to the times a changin'. Groove metal/metalcore was the new thing since the new wave of metal was starting up so they went for a more "modern" sound.


----------



## p0ke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing it was due to the times a changin'. Groove metal/metalcore was the new thing since the new wave of metal was starting up so they went for a more "modern" sound.



Yup and the material was more thrash/groove oriented too. Nothing wrong with that but like I said, it'd be an interesting experiment to swap dem toanz.


----------



## /wrists

Alberto7 said:


> I just finished reading the article. It is very bittersweet. Roope's comments sting a bit.
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/features/alexi-laiho-final-days
> 
> It's an interesting read.
> 
> Also, am I the only that has found himself playing mostly COB music the last few months? Somehow I can't stop playing and learning their music. I'll occasionally force myself to play other music, but I always fall back on Bodom. It's just comfortable.



I'm the same way - and it's listening to Bodom too. 

Literally just now I was listening to Death's TSoP album, but switched back to listening to Everytime I Die after getting taken to a link from this thread.


----------



## works0fheart

Alberto7 said:


> I swear, Samy is something else... this is by far the best demo of this guitar I've seen. Then again, he'd make any turd with strings sound good.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CUwci5xARbD/?utm_medium=copy_link



Samy was the perfect candidate to demo this thing imo (Maybe Daniel as well). 

Apparently in the minority I think, but I actually like the tone. Alexi's tone was fairly thin sounding and similar to this as well. On its own it didn't usually sound super full, at least early on (think tracks like Children of Bodom where you can hear the rthym on its own a bit). With another guitar layered in and all of the other instruments it sounds much better.


----------



## Boris_VTR

p0ke said:


> Or maybe they were already transitioning into D-standard (Something Wild is in C#) but decided to play some songs in C# still?


Isn't this a famous Tavastia concert that went horribly wrong and Alexi tried to commit suicide after?
Word has it that it was one of the most important gig for them at the time. If you make good show you can get big. But his Jacksons went horribly out of tune (and they also make a lot of mistakes) and that is why he switched to Ibanez.


----------



## /wrists

Boris_VTR said:


> Isn't this a famous Tavastia concert that went horribly wrong and Alexi tried to commit suicide after?
> Word has it that it was one of the most important gig for them at the time. If you make good show you can get big. But his Jacksons went horribly out of tune (and they also make a lot of mistakes) and that is why he switched to Ibanez.


maybe touching the ibanez made him want to commit suicide 

all jokes aside - it's a lot of pressure he was in his late teens early twenties when he played that show and laiho is definitely one of those people who would beat himself up for bombing/disappointing his fans or himself


----------



## Boris_VTR

evade said:


> maybe touching the ibanez made him want to commit suicide
> 
> all jokes aside - it's a lot of pressure he was in his late teens early twenties when he played that show and laiho is definitely one of those people who would beat himself up for bombing/disappointing his fans or himself


I know that he also used Ibanez on first record, not sure if it was this particular guitar or JEM model.
Alexi quitting school and putting everything into making with band sure did played big part in suicide attempt. Unfortunately alcholol played huge part in his death.


----------



## p0ke

Boris_VTR said:


> Isn't this a famous Tavastia concert that went horribly wrong and Alexi tried to commit suicide after?
> Word has it that it was one of the most important gig for them at the time. If you make good show you can get big. But his Jacksons went horribly out of tune (and they also make a lot of mistakes) and that is why he switched to Ibanez.



Could be. Though it sounded to me like the keyboards were the worst part of it, makes me wonder if this was before Janne joined the band...


----------



## p0ke

ESP posted another clip of Samy Elbanna shredding on the new Alexi sigs, LTD models this time:


----------



## works0fheart

Man, I've wanted a purple guitar for so long and these fit pretty much every criteria I could want, but it's just irritating that none of the models (Edward's, EII, LTD, ESP, etc) feature stainless steel frets. I know it's not a big deal for most people but since making the swap I can't go back. I grip pretty hard and I tear through nickel fairly quick


----------



## AMOS

I'm still waiting for a new project to start up. I would like to see Freyberg get back with COB.


----------



## p0ke

Leaviathan said:


> I'm still waiting for a new project to start up. I would like to see Freyberg get back with COB.



I don't think the CoB guys will be getting back together any time soon, but there's definitely a void that needs to be filled.


----------



## /wrists

works0fheart said:


> Man, I've wanted a purple guitar for so long and these fit pretty much every criteria I could want, but it's just irritating that none of the models (Edward's, EII, LTD, ESP, etc) feature stainless steel frets. I know it's not a big deal for most people but since making the swap I can't go back. I grip pretty hard and I tear through nickel fairly quick


cant you swap it out at a later date should you need to


----------



## Alberto7

evade said:


> cant you swap it out at a later date should you need to



I find the price difference between the Edwards and the ESP variants so large, and the quality of the Edwards to be so good, that I think the upgrade, as expensive as a refret is, is still worth it. And I think even the ESPs don't come with SS frets. You'd probably need to go custom shop just for that.

I've considered upgrading my Edwards Scythe to stainless steel frets, but the current ones are honestly good enough for now. This is coming from someone who's been playing and favoring stainless steel frets for over 10 years now. I much prefer stainless steel, but if I like a guitar enough, I don't mind nickel silver frets too much.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

works0fheart said:


> Man, I've wanted a purple guitar for so long and these fit pretty much every criteria I could want, but it's just irritating that none of the models (Edward's, EII, LTD, ESP, etc) feature stainless steel frets. I know it's not a big deal for most people but since making the swap I can't go back. I grip pretty hard and I tear through nickel fairly quick


You’re working way too hard bro. You’re also going to cause yourself issues in the future, tendon and arthritis type issues.


----------



## works0fheart

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You’re also going to cause yourself issues in the future, tendon and arthritis type issues.



These have unfortunately been an ongoing issue for me for a while.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

works0fheart said:


> These have unfortunately been an ongoing issue for me for a while.


Lighten your grip then.


----------



## works0fheart

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lighten your grip then.



Working on it. It's lightened up a lot just from not using obnoxiously large strings anymore, but even so, I've got a ways to go. I'm so used to playing with a lot of tension in both hands that I hadn't really even noticed it until pretty recently. I'm trying to dial it back but it's hard to stay relaxed while moving up tempos.


----------



## bloodocean

works0fheart said:


> Working on it. It's lightened up a lot just from not using obnoxiously large strings anymore, but even so, I've got a ways to go. I'm so used to playing with a lot of tension in both hands that I hadn't really even noticed it until pretty recently. I'm trying to dial it back but it's hard to stay relaxed while moving up tempos.


Kinda off topic but idea: throw a set of 8’s on a cheapo axe and dedicate it for practicing chromatics / scales… if you mash the strings or pick super aggressively it will go sharp and sound like butt. Basically overcompensate for being acclimated to huge rope strings by drilling on little pinner strings.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Did Alexi ever mention he was a huge Shotgun Messiah/Harry K Cody fan? I hear more SM than American 00s era influence like most people seem to. I’m listening to Second Coming, and I can’t help but reimagine the bulk of it as synth drenched Finnish 80s infused death metal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did Alexi ever mention he was a huge Shotgun Messiah/Harry K Cody fan? I hear more SM than American 00s era influence like most people seem to. I’m listening to Second Coming, and I can’t help but reimagine the bulk of it as synth drenched Finnish 80s infused death metal.


I don't think the "American" sound came into play until HCDR. Then you get albums like AYDY and Blooddrunk where they were clearly influenced by the new wave of American metal. But those early albums and later 2010 albums were clearly more influenced by local Euro music.


----------



## Mathemagician

bloodocean said:


> Kinda off topic but idea: throw a set of 8’s on a cheapo axe and dedicate it for practicing chromatics / scales… if you mash the strings or pick super aggressively it will go sharp and sound like butt. Basically overcompensate for being acclimated to huge rope strings by drilling on little pinner strings.



Nothing to add, just that holy crap this is so logical I hate I didn’t think of it. Like telling a batter to hit from the opposite side at practice to even out muscle pain/issues.


----------



## AMOS

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did Alexi ever mention he was a huge Shotgun Messiah/Harry K Cody fan? I hear more SM than American 00s era influence like most people seem to. I’m listening to Second Coming, and I can’t help but reimagine the bulk of it as synth drenched Finnish 80s infused death metal.


I liked Shotgun Messiah's first album, lots of good songs. Cody was on Stu Hamm's Kings of Sleep album.


----------



## p0ke

A new interview of Jaska, Janne and Henkka was posted by Helsingin Sanomat today:









Music | The secret of the Children of Bodom: Janne, Henkka and Jaska reveal what really happened


Children of Bodom, a band whose albums sold by the millions, did not break up in the way that Alexi Laiho described or as some fans deduced. Janne Wirman, Henkka Seppälä and Jaska Raatikainen showed Helsingin Sanomat the e-mail conversations at the centre of it all and told us what really happened.




www.hs.fi





No surprises there really, they just confirmed that the reason for the breakup was Alexi's substance abuse and not the other guys' family stuff like Alexi said back then. Apparently they were on somewhat good terms and even worked together on some merch stuff until the end.


----------



## MFB

Not gonna lie, that was definitely a bit of a bummer to read, but it was nice to get it from the rest of them directly instead of just having it be sort of the unwritten truth. Those 2019 photos of Alexi still suck to see, and it's obvious how unwell he is, so to think people would believe that wasn't the reason for things coming to an end is a bit questionable. Glad the he did still have some stake in the business by the end, I can't imagine what it'd be like to have gone that long and lose it so quickly.


----------



## NoodleFace

It was always the thought that the underlying truth was Alexi's substance abuse was the real problem, but they were trying to save face a bit for his sake.

I still get sad when I think about it


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Those last few years must have been very tough on everyone. Glad to see they were able to work together on merch and gave him a split.


----------



## Blytheryn

Reading that article made me sad all over again.


----------



## Boris_VTR

I was hooping that they would say some positive things about Roope but nope. Just that Alexi fired him and that is it. They didn't even have a saying in this apparently.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Aside from the emotional side of things, this article is a fascinating insight into the finances of a band at Children of Bodom's level. I was surprised to read that:

* CoB only sold 2.5 million albums despite being one of the most visible metal bands of the 2000s and 2010s. 

* CoB split gig money and merchandise money equally, despite Alexi receiving the lion's share of the royalty income via an LLC. 

* The LLC was collectively bringing in about €500k per year, about €5k-8k of which was going to each band member per month (not counting Alexi). Additional dividends were paid on good fiscal years. 

* While the band disputes Alexi's account of the finances, he maintained repeatedly that revenues of the LLC were low in 2017-2018 compared to 10 years prior.

The band was clearly doing well in the grand scheme of things but this adds to the mountain of evidence that the traditional revenue streams in music are not in a healthy state. Bodom was huge--culturally--even at the end. Yet the band members were basically being paid low six-figure salaries, with Alexi making perhaps a little more than that. If they are millionaires, it's likely from the funds garnered in their earlier careers. 

It's very sad to read how Alexi was behaving in the end, however. It's difficult to fault him considering what he was going through. Yet you also can't fault the band for breaking up when things were so unstable a future for them was clearly untenable at that time.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I thought 2.5 million sounded good but I checked In Flames passed that around 2010. Bodom have always been praised for their earlier albums so maybe albums from Blooddrunk onwards didn’t sell as much as other bands were around then.

Bodom were a very successful touring band which is where the money would have been the last decade.


----------



## MFB

While we've got the thread active, does anyone have recommendations for albums similar to Something Wild? 

I'm sure that's almost an impossible question to answer as I haven't heard anything similar to it since I first heard it, but god damn if I don't love it and wish there was SOMETHING to follow it up with besides moving on to Hatebreeder which loses a little bit of the edge that makes it so great.


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> While we've got the thread active, does anyone have recommendations for albums similar to Something Wild?
> 
> I'm sure that's almost an impossible question to answer as I haven't heard anything similar to it since I first heard it, but god damn if I don't love it and wish there was SOMETHING to follow it up with besides moving on to Hatebreeder which loses a little bit of the edge that makes it so great.


The first thing that comes to my mind is Dissection - Storm of the Light's Bane. The Dissection influences are all over those early albums in general.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Lorcan Ward said:


> I thought 2.5 million sounded good but I checked In Flames passed that around 2010. Bodom have always been praised for their earlier albums so maybe albums from Blooddrunk onwards didn’t sell as much as other bands were around then.
> 
> Bodom were a very successful touring band which is where the money would have been the last decade.



No doubt, but it's unlikely that the live shows were bringing in a kingly sum either. If anything, it shows that Bodom came to rely on touring revenue to keep them stable in a way that a lot of smaller bands did. Comparing that to the heyday of metal is a bit disheartening considering how popular the genre has remained in relative terms.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dream Theater has an album that went gold in 1995, so yeah that's not surprising.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dream Theater has an album that went gold in 1995, so yeah that's not surprising.



I already edited my comment since I realised the figure also included DVD sales, but I guess I wasn't quick enough. I don't know how many of those 12 million sales are albums only. 

As I said before, Lamb of God sold a similar amount as Children of Bodom, so I'd guess the figures must be accurate. Still, you look at some of the more commercial bands of the era like Slipknot (30M) or Korn (15M) and it's surprising to see CoB didn't sell more. They weren't a radio band but they were headliners for a long time.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Everything I can find online makes me think that 2.5 figure is correct but the general public doesn’t have access to that info and they didn’t ask the band members directly. 

Albums sold well but nothing crazy like Nightwish numbers and by 2015 Janne said album sales dropped completely. A lot of Bodom’s fanbase would have grown up with MySpace, YouTube and piracy sites being their main way to listen. If they do a Facebook Q & A someone could ask them.


----------



## MFB

One thing I forgot to mention earlier, I've never felt older than I do now seeing Janne with a fucking bald spot having seeing him with long hair for his whole life. Like, I get that everyone ages etc... but it's like, I'm already bald and now I'm watching my musical idols ALSO bald, so it's just weirdly existential.


----------



## NotDonVito

MFB said:


> One thing I forgot to mention earlier, I've never felt older than I do now seeing Janne with a fucking bald spot having seeing him with long hair for his whole life. Like, I get that everyone ages etc... but it's like, I'm already bald and now I'm watching my musical idols ALSO bald, so it's just weirdly existential.


if COB was still going we'd get this janne back again \m/


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah reading that article was both fascinating and heartbreaking all over again. Every time some news about them pop up i end up blasting their music for at least a week straight.

I gave Tokyo Warhearts another spin after years, and what a great live show that must have been. Alexi's playing and guitar tone are so on point there. Gonna be busting out my Edwards E-Scythe later this week to learn some more CoB/BAM tunes.


----------



## MFB

I checked out Mercury Circle and Moon Shot last night, both are not what I would've expected Jaska/Henkka to be playing after their time in Bodom; but maybe that's exactly why they're playing that stuff now?


----------



## NotDonVito

I actually like this song from Henkka's band quite a bit.


Jaska's band was a little too moody and doomy for me though.


----------



## NotDonVito

bump cause this is a really badass cover


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> bump cause this is a really badass cover




This made me low key wish that the remaining Cob boys would do some sort of tribute tour with Teemu on the guitar and maybe that chick doing the vocals.


----------



## Blytheryn

Kaura said:


> This made me low key wish that the remaining Cob boys would do some sort of tribute tour with Teemu on the guitar and maybe that chick doing the vocals.


This would be acceptable. I think anything short of it would be a disgrace.


----------



## Alberto7

NotDonVito said:


> bump cause this is a really badass cover



This was excellent. Love seeing Teemu on this, too. Dude nailed it, as did everyone else. Love the vocals also, lots of attitude.

CoB is just such a fun band to cover. I honestly think I have the most fun with a guitar whenever I do CoB covers. I put other guitar things on pause at the moment, and I've been learning Sixpounder and Hatebreeder over the last week or so. I'm having an absolute freaking blast.


----------



## p0ke

NotDonVito said:


> bump cause this is a really badass cover




Didn't really do it for me, sadly! I mean, yes, everything was played 100% perfect, but I wish they'd played just a tad faster to make it feel more "busy", and the vocals were just ok, nothing more. Vicky Psarakis did a much better Alexi-imitation on her Hate Me! cover IMO. 

It was awesome to see and hear Teemu play that solo though, and the keyboard solo was spot on too.


----------



## p0ke

Alexi's gravestone was finally put into place today:











And this is the base stone or whatever it's called, it came last week:







Guess I gotta pay it a visit next time I'm in Helsinki...


----------



## MFB

Honestly, I've had Sweden/Finland on my bucket list for a long time, and that's definitely a solid reason to go sooner. I have this weird hang up about wanting to be conversational by the time I go there, but might just have to say fuck it.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> Honestly, I've had Sweden/Finland on my bucket list for a long time, and that's definitely a solid reason to go sooner. I have this weird hang up about wanting to be conversational by the time I go there, but might just have to say fuck it.


Seeing as 86% of them are conversational or fluent in your language, I'd say you'll be fine. I think they will be greatful knowing you tried to learn a few phrases, frankly.


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> Seeing as 86% of them are conversational or fluent in your language, I'd say you'll be fine. I think they will be greatful knowing you tried to learn a few phrases, frankly.



Yeah, I know it's not a big deal which is why I'm so willing to call it a weird hang-up; even if they were mad that I came in there and just spoke English as the default language, they won't outright tell me - they'll just be silently fuming inside and then still help out


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> Yeah, I know it's not a big deal which is why I'm so willing to call it a weird hang-up; even if they were mad that I came in there and just spoke English as the default language, they won't outright tell me - they'll just be silently fuming inside and then still help out


If I've survived in Québec for over 10 years speaking French like a literal 3 year old, I think you'll be fine in Sweden/Finland as a tourist.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> Alexi's gravestone was finally put into place today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the base stone or whatever it's called, it came last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I gotta pay it a visit next time I'm in Helsinki...


What's the over/under bet as to how long it'll take some jack off to break the glass and steal the guitar?


----------



## Alberto7

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What's the over/under bet as to how long it'll take some jack off to break the glass and steal the guitar?


And then try to sell it on Reverb for $10k


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> And then try to sell it on Reverb for $10k


Yeah. If some asshole does that, I hope they fall down a flight of stairs and onto a bed of nails.


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What's the over/under bet as to how long it'll take some jack off to break the glass and steal the guitar?



Don't make me load my sixpounder


----------



## Alberto7

We'll be Cocked 'n' Loaded


----------



## MFB

I've been spinning Bodom for the past half hour, and god damn do I really miss those early years


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> Yeah, I know it's not a big deal which is why I'm so willing to call it a weird hang-up; even if they were mad that I came in there and just spoke English as the default language, they won't outright tell me - they'll just be silently fuming inside and then still help out



Nah, no-one here expects anyone from abroad to speak Finnish. There's even restaurants here where the staff don't speak Finnish (or Swedish)... So you'll be fine.


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> Yeah, I know it's not a big deal which is why I'm so willing to call it a weird hang-up; even if they were mad that I came in there and just spoke English as the default language, they won't outright tell me - they'll just be silently fuming inside and then still help out



I can only speak for myself but there's nothing weird for a tourist only knowing one or two words. People who live here or anywhere else should get at least some grasp of the local language. Kinda feel bad for my co-worker who is always left out of discussion because he doesn't know the language and my other co-worker doesn't speak a word of English so can't use that either. 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> What's the over/under bet as to how long it'll take some jack off to break the glass and steal the guitar?



If it was in the US, I wouldn't be surprised one bit if it got stolen (no offense, lol) but here in Finland. Highly unlikely I'd like to say.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> If it was in the US, I wouldn't be surprised one bit if it got stolen (no offense, lol) but here in Finland. Highly unlikely I'd like to say.


Yeah, especially since it isn't even a real guitar.


----------



## CanserDYI

p0ke said:


> Yeah, especially since it isn't even a real guitar.


Yeah, and it doesn't even seem to be that good of a fake guitar frankly.


----------



## MFB

I'm surprised they used the model with the neck single coil, but I guess much like ESP, since it was the last one he designed, it got the green light


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> I'm surprised they used the model with the neck single coil, but I guess much like ESP, since it was the last one he designed, it got the green light


Right? I know he used the Hexed guitar live, but not sure I ever saw him with the single coil one.

Speaking of which, I saw one of the LTD Ripped models at a store a couple of weeks ago. I didn't play it, but I didn't like the look of it in person. Very matte finish, looked almost like it had wallpaper on it, or a cheap wrap. I also never knew that it was actually a fade and not lighting from the pictures I'd seen  it looked kinda funny to me. That and the fact that I really do not like thr LTD shape. Made me glad I didn't get it as an impulse buy when it was first made available.


----------



## works0fheart

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah. If some asshole does that, I hope they fall down a flight of stairs and onto a bed of nails.



One might say it'll be their Downfall?

But yes, I would love to make it out there and see his grave site someday. I owe a lot of my most cherished memories to this dude's music playing in the background somewhere along the way.


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> Right? I know he used the Hexed guitar live, but not sure I ever saw him with the single coil one.
> 
> Speaking of which, I saw one of the LTD Ripped models at a store a couple of weeks ago. I didn't play it, but I didn't like the look of it in person. Very matte finish, looked almost like it had wallpaper on it, or a cheap wrap. I also never knew that it was actually a fade and not lighting from the pictures I'd seen  it looked kinda funny to me. That and the fact that I really do not like thr LTD shape. Made me glad I didn't get it as an impulse buy when it was first made available.



Yeah, my first impressions was definitely "I have to have one!" but then the reality set in and I had some issues with it. As others said, it's got the longer treble side horn due to US copyright issues, vs the Edwards which are the true Rhoads sized. Then there's the single coil in the neck which again, up until that model, he never used - it was always bridge pickup only. Lastly, as you noted, it's a fade finish which can look like a trick of the light but then you realize that's how it always looks.


----------



## works0fheart

I think one of his old Jacksons and his old Ibanez RG had neck pickups. I know one of the Jacksons for sure had a single coil in it. How much it got used is debatable though.


----------



## MFB

Y'know, I forgot he had an RG at one point, but yeah that definitely would have had a neck pickup; I don't know if I can think of a single pre-2000s Ibanez that was bridge only. But as you said, how much it got used is another story.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Yeah, my first impressions was definitely "I have to have one!" but then the reality set in and I had some issues with it. As others said, it's got the longer treble side horn due to US copyright issues, vs the Edwards which are the true Rhoads sized. Then there's the single coil in the neck which again, up until that model, he never used - it was always bridge pickup only. Lastly, as you noted, it's a fade finish which can look like a trick of the light but then you realize that's how it always looks.


I prefer the longer horn. I think it looks cooler.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Y'know, I forgot he had an RG at one point, but yeah that definitely would have had a neck pickup; I don't know if I can think of a single pre-2000s Ibanez that was bridge only. But as you said, how much it got used is another story.


There's a few solos on Something WIld that sound like they were tracked with a neck humbucker, so that was probably the RG. He also used it as a backup on tour.


----------



## NotDonVito

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I prefer the longer horn. I think it looks cooler.


I got into COB when the Alexi 600 came out, which has the "wrong" shape, but because I pined after that guitar for so long I developed a liking for the bigger horned Alexi models.


----------



## Alberto7

NotDonVito said:


> I got into COB when the Alexi 600 came out, which has the "wrong" shape, but because I pined after that guitar for so long I developed a liking for the bigger horned Alexi models.


I owned one of the first generation Alexi 600s, in white and black. That shit was awful  owned it for two years cause it was a cool guitar, but it was so uncomfortable to play. It had some CRAZY neck dive, and upper fret acces was horrible (the cutaway was positioned around the 19th fret for the first year or two that it came out.) The case weighed about a metric ton, maybe two. Fit and finish were pretty good tho, and it sounded the way it was intended to sound.

I had the perception skills of a toddler at 17 though, and I knew it was Alexi's guitar, but I just could not accept the fact that it was a different shape from Alexi's own guitars. I just couldn't comprehend why it would be. This was before I learned how to use Google, or knew about forums, so for the longest time it bothered me that it looked different, but I couldn't quite tell how, (it just looked "bigger", ish) and I didn't know whether it was all in my head.

The E-Scythe is an ENTIRELY different beast. That guitar is every bit what it intends to be, and then some. 16 year old me is still satisfied with it. It's amazing.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That reminds me of a thread on another guitar forum where a guy who hadn’t played a guitar before before bought an Alexi 600. He sat down, put it on his right leg like you would with any strat style guitar, it slipped off his leg and one of the fins snapped off when it hit the ground. 

Poor guy couldn’t understand what happened when he posted about it. His first time playing a guitar and he broke it.


----------



## Blytheryn

Lorcan Ward said:


> That reminds me of a thread on another guitar forum where a guy who hadn’t played a guitar before before bought an Alexi 600. He sat down, put it on his right leg like you would with any strat style guitar, it slipped off his leg and one of the fins snapped off when it hit the ground.
> 
> Poor guy couldn’t understand what happened when he posted about it. His first time playing a guitar and he broke it.


That’s tragic, but entirely hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Caligari

I like these more with the smaller lower horn. The big horn to me has an uncanny valley thing going on. It's not different enough to look like a different guitar but it's different enough that it looks sort of "off".

And also I like the smaller cutaway with worse upper fret access. I think it looks better and I also think guitars sound better if more of the neck connects with the body. Laugh if you want.


----------



## p0ke

I prefer Alexi's actual guitars too rather than the production ones with the longer horn, but then again I've never seen one with the longer horn IRL. Like I've explained before Finland got our own series of LTD's (which have the short horn) and you always see either those or ESP SV's over here. I think the longer horn makes it look more like a V than an RR, which I guess is alright if that's what you're going for, but I always specifically wanted the RR shape.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Blytheryn said:


> That’s tragic, but entirely hilarious.



I felt so bad for him. In a few minutes the guy went from thinking he was Alexi Laiho to sitting there with a broken guitar he couldn't play sitting down(conventionally) . It was crushing to read but I also had to pass it on to a few friends.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lorcan Ward said:


> I felt so bad for him. In a few minutes the guy went from thinking he was Alexi Laiho to sitting there with a broken guitar he couldn't play sitting down(conventionally) . It was crushing to read but I also had to pass it on to a few friends.


I would've suggested gluing it back together and calling it "personally relic'd."


----------



## bloodocean

Dr. Caligari said:


> And also I like the smaller cutaway with worse upper fret access. I think it looks better and I also think guitars sound better if more of the neck connects with the body. Laugh if you want.


It’s a neck through, right? The body can’t connect to the neck much more than that


----------



## Dr. Caligari

bloodocean said:


> It’s a neck through, right? The body can’t connect to the neck much more than that



But the neck starts sticking out somewhere. At the point where the alder wings no longer connect to the neck. I want more alder in contact with the maple, as far down the neck as possible. So I like the smaller cutaway. Plus it just looks better.


----------



## primitiverebelworld

He looks at peace by now. No matter what guitar....


----------



## j3ps3

Dr. Caligari said:


> But the neck starts sticking out somewhere. At the point where the alder wings no longer connect to the neck. I want more alder in contact with the maple, as far down the neck as possible. So I like the smaller cutaway. Plus it just looks better.


There's so much what makes a guitar sound the certain way but I can guarantee you that you are not able to hear a thing like that in a guitar.


----------



## Dr. Caligari

j3ps3 said:


> There's so much what makes a guitar sound the certain way but I can guarantee you that you are not able to hear a thing like that in a guitar.



Yeah well agree to disagree. Guaranteeing things doesn't mean much to me unless you got some evidence.


----------



## j3ps3

Dr. Caligari said:


> Yeah well agree to disagree. Guaranteeing things doesn't mean much to me unless you got some evidence.


You can check my post history. There's a post where I pretty much go over how you choose the woods for your build and what goes into it. A thing like that is so minimal it could vary that much just on a different guitar if made by hand. Shaving a couple of centimeters off the body will not alter the sound as much you'd like to think. And the sound can even vary depending of the plank chosen for the guitar as wood is not a homogenous material.

Edit: here's the post https://sevenstring.org/threads/do-...ckers-sound-better.346973/page-2#post-5264777


----------



## AMOS

I like the feel of the Arrow 1000, I just wish I could afford the ESP USA model like Freyberg uses.


----------



## p0ke

AMOS said:


> I like the feel of the Arrow 1000, I just wish I could afford the ESP USA model like Freyberg uses.


That's a seriously cool looking guitar, it's one of the guitars I've been gassing for since it came out.


----------



## ScatteredDimension

Ok so I'm pretty much confused about the different body sizes/ dimensions right now  I got the LTD MMV08-FD. I think it's set neck, not absolutely sure though. What size is the body compared to other Alexi models/ the guitar Alexi used? Not that it really matters... Just that why are there different sizes/ long/ shorter horns etc... 

I Think I read somewhere that in the US it's different size because of some legal stuff with the jackson RR Shape(?)


----------



## p0ke

ScatteredDimension said:


> Ok so I'm pretty much confused about the different body sizes/ dimensions right now  I got the LTD MMV08-FD. I think it's set neck, not absolutely sure though. What size is the body compared to other Alexi models/ the guitar Alexi used? Not that it really matters... Just that why are there different sizes/ long/ shorter horns etc...
> 
> I Think I read somewhere that in the US it's different size because of some legal stuff with the jackson RR Shape(?)



Yup, there's some licensing issues, so they can't mass produce his actual guitars. The MMV guitars are more like the short horn ESP's, but they're a little more bulky because they don't have the bevels cut like on the ESP's. I don't know if they're otherwise the same size as Alexi's guitars, but I know for a fact that the body size is a fair bit bigger than the Jackson RR... And that always suited me since I'm a pretty big guy 

If yours has a floating bridge, it most likely has a set neck as well. The only MMV I've seen that had a bolt on neck was the one that had a strings through body bridge.

UPDATE:

Oh, I googled the MMV08-FD, and turns out that one has the bevels cut similar to the ESP models and only one pickup. Cool! Looks like they improved them every year  I used to have the MMV-SN ('05 model) and now have the MMV-07. The SN had a very bad neck joint, it was bulkier than some of the bolt ons I've played whereas the 07 has a really nice scarf joint or whatever it's called, and also the SN had a straight output jack (so the cable went directly into your leg) whereas the 07 has a recessed and angled one.


----------



## ScatteredDimension

p0ke said:


> Yup, there's some licensing issues, so they can't mass produce his actual guitars. The MMV guitars are more like the short horn ESP's, but they're a little more bulky because they don't have the bevels cut like on the ESP's. I don't know if they're otherwise the same size as Alexi's guitars, but I know for a fact that the body size is a fair bit bigger than the Jackson RR... And that always suited me since I'm a pretty big guy
> 
> If yours has a floating bridge, it most likely has a set neck as well. The only MMV I've seen that had a bolt on neck was the one that had a strings through body bridge.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Oh, I googled the MMV08-FD, and turns out that one has the bevels cut similar to the ESP models and only one pickup. Cool! Looks like they improved them every year  I used to have the MMV-SN ('05 model) and now have the MMV-07. The SN had a very bad neck joint, it was bulkier than some of the bolt ons I've played whereas the 07 has a really nice scarf joint or whatever it's called, and also the SN had a straight output jack (so the cable went directly into your leg) whereas the 07 has a recessed and angled one.


Thanks for clearing some of that up! Friend of mine has the MMV 07 and the jack placement is horrible... Maybe yours is the f- model? Confusing... 

The 08- FD I have is a pretty nice guitar, I like the fact that it has only one pickup. It has a couple high frets that I have to deal with though and many sharp fret edges... I have a Jackson J50-bc pickup and the JE1200 boost (clone from ebay) waiting to be installed anyday now. Now it has the SD blackout, which I never really liked for some reason...


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, can confirm that Alexi's own sig, despite being very similar in shape to a Jackson RR, is indeed a larger overall guitar than the RR. The other guitarist in my band 12-13 years ago or so used a red Jackson RR3 while I used my LTD Alexi-600. Mine sure had the larger lower horn, but it was larger everywhere too. My current E-Scythe has the lower smaller lower horn, but the top one is looooong.

I just LOVE the proportions of the Japanese and European Alexi sigs.


----------



## AMOS

p0ke said:


> That's a seriously cool looking guitar, it's one of the guitars I've been gassing for since it came out.


I have the LTD version, plays nice but I'm going to replace the Floyd Rose 1000.


----------



## p0ke

ScatteredDimension said:


> Thanks for clearing some of that up! Friend of mine has the MMV 07 and the jack placement is horrible... Maybe yours is the f- model? Confusing...


Yeah, it's the 07F. I'm not that up to speed on which model is which anymore


----------



## Alberto7

Always wanted to go to Finland, but imma have to put it officially in my bucketlist:


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02yMT7yXTEei9Ljs68qemhRXbzmMvw8TekusU5eSFhBHzbHk9ugCPXmX9ZFQyRBoNVl&id=100044241888948


----------



## /wrists

Alberto7 said:


> Always wanted to go to Finland, but imma have to put it officially in my bucketlist:
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02yMT7yXTEei9Ljs68qemhRXbzmMvw8TekusU5eSFhBHzbHk9ugCPXmX9ZFQyRBoNVl&id=100044241888948


looks lit as fuck


----------



## MFB

Well, my list just keeps growing, between that and just visiting the grave


----------



## AMOS

Alberto7 said:


> Always wanted to go to Finland, but imma have to put it officially in my bucketlist:
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02yMT7yXTEei9Ljs68qemhRXbzmMvw8TekusU5eSFhBHzbHk9ugCPXmX9ZFQyRBoNVl&id=100044241888948


Same here, I have Finnish and Swedish heritage. Metal isn't just entertainment over there, it's part of the culture.


----------



## Kaura

Alberto7 said:


> Always wanted to go to Finland, but imma have to put it officially in my bucketlist:
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02yMT7yXTEei9Ljs68qemhRXbzmMvw8TekusU5eSFhBHzbHk9ugCPXmX9ZFQyRBoNVl&id=100044241888948



My goal still is to find the location of their training warehouse. I know it's somewhere in my home city but man it's hard to pinpoint it because basicly half of this city is industrial area.


----------



## Alberto7

Kaura said:


> My goal still is to find the location of their training warehouse. I know it's somewhere in my home city but man it's hard to pinpoint it because basicly half of this city is industrial area.


If you find let me know, and whenever I go to Finland I'll rent a guitar for a day, I'll hit you up and we jam where Bodom used to. Fuck, that'd be something


----------



## MFB

I'll rent a 5 string ESP so I can be Henkka


----------



## AMOS

MFB said:


> I'll rent a 5 string ESP so I can be Henkka


I've read he played a 5 sometimes but I've never seen him with one.


----------



## NotDonVito

To my recollection Henkka played 3 different 5 strings; an Ibanez Soundgear around Something Wild, a blue Jackson Concert around FTR/HCDR, and a matte green ESP custom shop model(with COBHC graphic) around 2003-2005?

The Bodom sauna thingy sounds cool, but it's no Hollola local gay bar.


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> If you find let me know, and whenever I go to Finland I'll rent a guitar for a day, I'll hit you up and we jam where Bodom used to. Fuck, that'd be something





MFB said:


> I'll rent a 5 string ESP so I can be Henkka



Sign me up too  I can pretend to be Jaska then, would take a shitload of practice though since I'm not a very good drummer.

Then after jamming we can visit the grave and the bar and then get trashed lost and strung out in Helsinki:





AMOS said:


> I've read he played a 5 sometimes but I've never seen him with one.



I think started playing a 4-string around when HCDR came out. I'm not 100% sure because the quality isn't very good, but I think he's playing the 5-string in the Everytime I Die video still.

Here's a video from 2001 in surprisingly good quality where he plays a 5-string:



There's some close ups of it around 6:29 and possibly elsewhere too. I guess he went full on 4-string around when Alexi's RR's were stolen and the whole band went to ESP.


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> I think he's playing the 5-string in the Everytime I Die video still.



Couldn't update the post anymore but yeah, I checked the video and found a closeup where you can see that he's playing a 5-string. Pretty low-res like I said but enough to count the strings 



Then in the Sixpounder video he seems to be playing this bass, but that video is also in 240p so it's pretty hard to tell exactly  This was always one of my favorite bass shapes, I think it's based on Tom Araya's signature model?







And then later he also had this one:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Didn’t someone upscale all the Bodom videos so they look much better? Or maybe that was just live footage


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> Didn’t someone upscale all the Bodom videos so they look much better? Or maybe that was just live footage



I don't recall seeing the videos upscaled... The youtube versions are hideously bad though, 240p only  I don't get why they haven't at the very least uploaded the DVD versions which would be exponentially better.

EDIT: Oh, you were right! There are indeed 4k upscaled versions of the videos. But they've missed Sixpounder.

Another edit: found Sixpounder in 4k as well 

Oh and looks like Henkka is still playing the 5-string bass in the Needled 24/7 video, Alexi and Aleksander also still playing Jacksons.


----------



## Blytheryn

Lorcan Ward said:


> Didn’t someone upscale all the Bodom videos so they look much better? Or maybe that was just live footage


That's some uncanny valley shit...


----------



## Alberto7

Blytheryn said:


> That's some uncanny valley shit...


Yeah, the resolution makes it look kinda funny. I'm used to seeing Bodom videos on potato film. But it is nice to see more detail.

The 60 Hz playback though... no thank you.


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> The 60 Hz playback though... no thank you.


Yeah, I don't like that either. It can look great on material that's intended like that to begin with, but when it's added later it just looks really weird.

I still think it's weird that the band or the label or some other "official entity" hasn't uploaded better versions to youtube, since at least DVD quality exists. I used to have the videos as files before youtube became a thing, and I'm pretty damned sure they were of somewhat decent quality.


----------



## NotDonVito

A cover I came across trying to turn one of the most controversial COB songs into something Follow the Reaper-ish. I personally like the original version of this song despite the backlash it got, but it's cool to hear it in this context. I especially like the synth melody they added in the 2nd verse @ 1:50.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> A cover I came across trying to turn one of the most controversial COB songs into something Follow the Reaper-ish. I personally like the original version of this song despite the backlash it got, but it's cool to hear it in this context. I especially like the synth melody they added in the 2nd verse @ 1:50.



I was not aware the song was "controversial." Why?


----------



## NotDonVito

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I was not aware the song was "controversial." Why?


Well I'm mainly speaking of my time at the COB forum which was filled with diehard types, but everyone there hated the song when it came out because it had a rock element and didn't sound like a typical COB song "should" (fast, darkish, widdly guitars, ect..).


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It’s a very un-Bodom song in parts. I really dislike Alexi’s vocals in it mostly and the audio effects worsen it. Tried a few listens and could never get into it, also never went down well live when I saw them play it. Especially since the first 5 songs on relentless are some of my fav Bodom songs post Hate Crew, any of those 5 would have made a better single. 

I know so many Bodom fans who didn’t like Blooddrunk and gave up on Relentless(and Bodom) after hearing that song. It was the final nail for a lot of older fans who were hanging on.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> I know so many Bodom fans who didn’t like Blooddrunk and gave up on Relentless(and Bodom) after hearing that song. It was the final nail for a lot of older fans who were hanging on.


Me included. It wasn't just that song, but that general direction just didn't work for me at all. 

I kinda liked that version though, but to me it mostly sounded more like something from Halo of Blood rather than Follow the Reaper. The added lead melody parts were cool though and the vocalist did a really good Alexi impression. What I didn't like was that after the drum fill at around 1:00 it just went back to the main riff, I felt like that would've been the perfect point to put some really intense part, like some blastbeat thing or something similar to the "I've been baptized in alchohol" part of Hate me!...


----------



## MFB

I always forget that _Reckless, Relentless, Forever_ isn't a compilation album and is instead an actual Bodom record. Just, that title is perfect for an anniversary album and they just threw it away. Pretty sure it's one of the like, two albums I don't care about from when I worked my way backwards after Alexi passed.


----------



## /wrists

MFB said:


> I always forget that _Reckless, Relentless, Forever_ isn't a compilation album and is instead an actual Bodom record. Just, that title is perfect for an anniversary album and they just threw it away. Pretty sure it's one of the like, two albums I don't care about from when I worked my way backwards after Alexi passed.


I felt that way about I Worship Chaos and Halo of Blood - I thought RRF was still decent and listenable.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've liked all of the albums aside from Blooddrunk. The sound on that album is not great. Whomever duffed that one should be black balled.


----------



## MFB

evade said:


> I felt that way about I Worship Chaos and Halo of Blood - I thought RRF was still decent and listenable.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've liked all of the albums aside from Blooddrunk. The sound on that album is not great. Whomever duffed that one should be black balled.



I think it was Blooddrunk and RRF that I didn't like  I remember being very surprised at them getting back to their traditional sound for the last few, like some of the stuff on _Hexed_ was genuinely good Bodom tracks. Maybe I'll relisten to them later this week.


----------



## /wrists

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've liked all of the albums aside from Blooddrunk. The sound on that album is not great. Whomever duffed that one should be black balled.


Probably cause of the seymour duncan blackouts, but I thought that album was ok too. I like all the songs on the album, if it's just a production issue, I find the songs still to be listenable and decent.


MFB said:


> I think it was Blooddrunk and RRF that I didn't like  I remember being very surprised at them getting back to their traditional sound for the last few, like some of the stuff on _Hexed_ was genuinely good Bodom tracks. Maybe I'll relisten to them later this week.


The hexed album was a definite banger.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Blooddrunk was the first album cycle where I was into them so I know it pretty well despite it not being particularly good.

RRF and I Worship Chaos are the only 2 I've not sat all the way through, although Not My Funeral from the former is one of the best latter-day Bodom songs IMO; IWC title track chorus is a pretty good Bodom boozin' moment too. Halo of Blood was great, Hexed had some great moments (Under Grass and Clover, title track, Relapse), in amongst IWC-tier midpaced snoozers.

What it's really driven home to me is how good Are You Dead Yet? was as a synthesis of their shreddy brand of melodeath with NWOAHM influences. People shat all over it at the time on forums, even the official Bodom forum was pretty irreverent towards CoB at that point, but in hindsight it was definitely their last classic record


----------



## /wrists

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Blooddrunk was the first album cycle where I was into them so I know it pretty well despite it not being particularly good.
> 
> RRF and I Worship Chaos are the only 2 I've not sat all the way through, although Not My Funeral from the former is one of the best latter-day Bodom songs IMO; IWC title track chorus is a pretty good Bodom boozin' moment too. Halo of Blood was great, Hexed had some great moments (Under Grass and Clover, title track, Relapse), in amongst IWC-tier midpaced snoozers.
> 
> What it's really driven home to me is how good Are You Dead Yet? was as a synthesis of their shreddy brand of melodeath with NWOAHM influences. People shat all over it at the time on forums, even the official Bodom forum was pretty irreverent towards CoB at that point, but in hindsight it was definitely their last classic record


honestly they were just a solid band with pretty consistently solid releases and their lives shows were always a bigger than life experience


----------



## p0ke

Captain Shoggoth said:


> What it's really driven home to me is how good Are You Dead Yet? was as a synthesis of their shreddy brand of melodeath with NWOAHM influences. People shat all over it at the time on forums, even the official Bodom forum was pretty irreverent towards CoB at that point, but in hindsight it was definitely their last classic record



I feel like I was the only one who liked AYDY? back when it came out  People didn't like the change, sure, but IMO it was still in the same ballpark of awesomeness as their previous stuff. Also if you think about it, wasn't HCDR a pretty big change too? Follow the Reaper was super melodic and very much based on the guitar/keyboard harmony stuff and then HCDR is mostly thrash metal with keyboards. The production is also very different.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Bodom’s biggest change was HCDR for sure. They went from atmospheric neoclassical melodeath to thrashy speed riff focused metal with the keyboards and leads taking a step back. The biggest change was the lyric content going from songs about the reaper to songs about fighting and having lots of cursing.

I remember when it first came out many fans weren’t happy with the change but because of their rising popularity and it being an awesome album those complaints were drowned out. 

I love parts of AYDY but with Roope joining I was expecting the twin guitar 80s shrapnel energy from Sinergy to be all over the album. Bastards of Bodom and If you want peace had that which IMO are much stronger and more lively tracks than the two singles.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Bodom’s biggest change was HCDR for sure. They went from atmospheric neoclassical melodeath to thrashy speed riff focused metal with the keyboards and leads taking a step back. The biggest change was the lyric content going from songs about the reaper to songs about fighting and having lots of cursing.
> 
> I remember when it first came out many fans weren’t happy with the change but because of their rising popularity and it being an awesome album those complaints were drowned out.



Yeah, some of my friends stopped listening to them because HCDR wasn't melodic enough, and even for me it took a bunch of spins to get into the new style, even though I was already into thrash metal in general. But in the end it's one of the best albums ever.

The lyrics were already about fighting, drinking, suicide, not giving a shit about what others think etc. on Follow the Reaper though. I recall reading an interview from between FTR and HCDR where Alexi said that lyrics aren't really important to him, you just gotta have them for the songs to make sense, and that he prefers lyrics about real life stuff rather than fantasy lyrics. I guess it was just easier to write fantasy stuff in the beginning...

Alexi's articulation was never the best though, so it's often a bit difficult to hear what he's actually saying, and all the lyrics aren't even in the booklets for whatever reason. At least HCDR only had some of the songs' lyrics.



Lorcan Ward said:


> I love parts of AYDY but with Roope joining I was expecting the twin guitar 80s shrapnel energy from Sinergy to be all over the album. Bastards of Bodom and If you want peace had that which IMO are much stronger and more lively tracks than the two singles.



My favorite song on AYDY is Trashed, Lost & Strungout. I guess that's a sort of "in between" song though since it was released as an EP of it's own a fair bit before the album. But yeah, gotta agree with what you said regarding Roope, it doesn't seem like had much influence on how the band's sound developed.


----------



## mastapimp

evade said:


> honestly they were just a solid band with pretty consistently solid releases and their lives shows were always a bigger than life experience


I don't know how many times you saw the band live, but their shows were not what I'd call consistent. I saw them open for Iced Earth when HCDR was out and they were so good that night I added them to my mental list of "must see" acts should they come through town again. Next time, they were headlining with Trivium as support and it was just an average show, felt like they dialed it in, sloppy guitars, Janne was drunk off his ass, looked like he didn't wanna be there. Third time was a few years later, I kinda gave up on seeing them live..was probably around Blooddrunk. I picked up the Chaos Ridden Years DVD some time between these shows and thought, "oh, they're stepping up their live game again" but the last time I saw them it wasn't anything close. I still listen to the records and loved the band, but they didn't hit a home run every time I saw them live.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Anyone expecting the band to turn into Sinergy or some amalgamation of Roope's prior bands was not aware what was happening prior to him joining.

The band was always Alexi Laiho and The Children of Bodom.


----------



## /wrists

mastapimp said:


> I don't know how many times you saw the band live, but their shows were not what I'd call consistent. I saw them open for Iced Earth when HCDR was out and they were so good that night I added them to my mental list of "must see" acts should they come through town again. Next time, they were headlining with Trivium as support and it was just an average show, felt like they dialed it in, sloppy guitars, Janne was drunk off his ass, looked like he didn't wanna be there. Third time was a few years later, I kinda gave up on seeing them live..was probably around Blooddrunk. I picked up the Chaos Ridden Years DVD some time between these shows and thought, "oh, they're stepping up their live game again" but the last time I saw them it wasn't anything close. I still listen to the records and loved the band, but they didn't hit a home run every time I saw them live.


I saw them 2 times live, but yeah, both were awesome times and one was recent, right before Alexi passed.


----------



## p0ke

I only saw them once, in 2005, and that show was excellent - AYDY? wasn't out yet, but they played In Your Face (though according to setlist.fm they didn't, lol). I think it might've been the songs' live debut. The rest of the set was HCDR and a few FTR songs, but I don't remember if they played anything older than that. It was really tight though, and jaw dropping to see Alexi singing while playing the lead parts of Kissing the Shadows. It was 2005 so any material from that show is very scarce. But yeah, judging by videos I've seen their live shows haven't always been that tight...



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone expecting the band to turn into Sinergy or some amalgamation of Roope's prior bands was not aware what was happening prior to him joining.
> 
> The band was always Alexi Laiho and The Children of Bodom.



Yeah, but given that both Alexi and Roope were in Sinergy it sort of seemed like the obvious thing to happen. But you're right, the approaches in the two bands were very different... All the people in Sinergy contributed to the music whereas Alexi basically always wrote everything for CoB. And I don't think he "adjusted" the rhythm guitar arrangements with Roope in mind at all when he joined, Aleksander would've played the exact same stuff on the following albums if he'd stayed in the band.

Oh yeah, by the way. Apparently not everyone's happy with the Bodom Bar & Sauna thing:







I was expecting Kimberly to post something like this. Apparently it didn't cause any major stir though, since there wasn't any follow up to this "news story". Oh and apparently she removed the post later as well.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone expecting the band to turn into Sinergy or some amalgamation of Roope's prior bands was not aware what was happening prior to him joining.
> 
> The band was always Alexi Laiho and The Children of Bodom.



Except that’s exactly what happened. Roope did bring Sinergy elements to Bodom when he joined. You can listen to the tracks he wrote and hear his style, some of the riffs and leads were just variations of existing Sinergy ones. Alexi said after the album was done that he couldn’t wait to start writing the craziest music with Roope since he could play anything he handed to him. Whatever reason Alexi then took over music completely with no members getting a credit on any future albums. 


^ouch!! Harsh words from Keli. I don’t think she’s taken seriously anymore after so much drama back and forth. The Bodomaftermidnight group on Facebook where these things would have blown up was also deleted.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> You can listen to the tracks he wrote and hear his style, some of the riffs and leads were just variations of existing Sinergy ones.



What songs did he actually write or contribute to? According to Wikipedia, the only song he has co-credits on is Bastards of Bodom and a guitar solo credit on Banned From Heaven, but that's it according to those pages. I don't have the physical albums after AYDY so I can't check the booklets either. I recall reading somewhere that Tie My Rope was based on some of Roope's old riffs, but I could be mixing it up with something else...



Lorcan Ward said:


> ^ouch!! Harsh words from Keli. I don’t think she’s taken seriously anymore after so much drama back and forth. The Bodomaftermidnight group on Facebook where these things would have blown up was also deleted.



Yeah, I didn't expect her to write that, that sounded more like something coming from Kimberly. Seems like she hasn't posted anything about it yet.


----------



## Jarmake

I saw them live before they split up and the band was very sloppy and seemed quite bored on the stage. I didn't even watch the gig to the end and went to have some burgers with my friends instead.

I can see why Kelli is pissed off, but hey, not everyone that drinks has a problem with it and if Alexi died because of booze it doesn't mean that the guys shouldn't make the bar/sauna thing happen. I can imagine there will be quite a many guys and gals toasting to Alexi in that bar.


----------



## feilong29

For whatever my opinion is worth, I enjoyed some of RRF, and the song Roundtrip to Hell and Back took me straight back to their Sinergy days. As many have stated, they changed, starting from HCDR, but I quite enjoyed and still enjoy AYDY because it strokes that 80s metal itch for me for some songs (Bastards of Bodom, Next in Line) but not quite 80s, if that makes any sense. 

What are all of your thoughts on the idea of Roope and Alexander getting together to make some music? Alexander has been very active as of late.


----------



## p0ke

feilong29 said:


> What are all of your thoughts on the idea of Roope and Alexander getting together to make some music? Alexander has been very active as of late.



I'd check such a project out for sure. Besides, they don't have anything to loose if they give it a try.


----------



## feilong29

p0ke said:


> I'd check such a project out for sure. Besides, they don't have anything to loose if they give it a try.


I agree! Not sure how that would sound considering Roope's Style and Alexander's. Seems Alexander is still very much bodom-oriented, while Roope can do thrash, power metal and melodeath. If you haven't checked out Roope's Latvala Bros album, OMG it's gold!


----------



## Blytheryn

feilong29 said:


> For whatever my opinion is worth, I enjoyed some of RRF, and the song Roundtrip to Hell and Back took me straight back to their Sinergy days. As many have stated, they changed, starting from HCDR, but I quite enjoyed and still enjoy AYDY because it strokes that 80s metal itch for me for some songs (Bastards of Bodom, Next in Line) but not quite 80s, if that makes any sense.
> 
> What are all of your thoughts on the idea of Roope and Alexander getting together to make some music? Alexander has been very active as of late.


Has this been discussed? Last I saw of Roope in some interview he didn’t look too great.


----------



## feilong29

Blytheryn said:


> Has this been discussed? Last I saw of Roope in some interview he didn’t look too great.


No no, I was just thinking/dreaming out loud. Hard to imagine not getting music in the vein of Sinergy/Bodom ever again, but that might be all there is to it :/


----------



## p0ke

It's not very likely but definitely possible. In theory the 3 CoB guys could join them and all they'd need then would be a vocalist, but Roope is probably still too bitter about being fired to play with those guys...

I just really hope Roope picks up the guitar again, I don't even care who he'd play with really. It's just so heartbreaking to see such a legend just drink his life away


----------



## feilong29

p0ke said:


> It's not very likely but definitely possible. In theory the 3 CoB guys could join them and all they'd need then would be a vocalist, but Roope is probably still too bitter about being fired to play with those guys...
> 
> I just really hope Roope picks up the guitar again, I don't even care who he'd play with really. It's just so heartbreaking to see such a legend just drink his life away


Bro, I am with you! I actually think is is/was the superior guitar player. You ever seen the vids of him and Alexi doing sessions? Dude could play anything effortlessly on the guitar. Shoot, go solo Roope!


----------



## MFB

Broke out the EC1000 tonight to play some Bodom, really ignites the V gas not having one to play their stuff on, might take a look at some of the Jackson RR and see what's out there; I'm not crazy about the Arrow series or else I'd probably look at another LTD as I really do like their neck profiles.


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> Broke out the EC1000 tonight to play some Bodom, really ignites the V gas not having one to play their stuff on, might take a look at some of the Jackson RR and see what's out there; I'm not crazy about the Arrow series or else I'd probably look at another LTD as I really do like their neck profiles.


Why don't you look at some of the Edwards signature models? Those are some quality guitars, and they are pretty available again, though they are now almost twice the price they used to be shortly before Alexi passed.

Unless you're just more into the RR, but those will probably go for a similar price.


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> Why don't you look at some of the Edwards signature models? Those are some quality guitars, and they are pretty available again, though they are now almost twice the price they used to be shortly before Alexi passed.
> 
> Unless you're just more into the RR, but those will probably go for a similar price.



Given that this fits a very specific niche in the arsenal, I'm not looking to go crazy for a model, and unfortunately the Alexis are 1.5-2x what I'd be spending on a new RR model. Only drawback I see to something like the RRX24 is the fret access, not sure how they've never addressed that, but I'm not a lead player so it's not of huge concern.


----------



## MFB

Man, I didn't realize Rhoads were so rarely stocked these days; unless it's one of the JS32 series, it seems like stories don't bother.

Plus side of that is that I may or may not be looking at Soloists going down the Kuopalla route instead of the full blown Laiho with a V.


----------



## Alberto7

Huh shows how little I know about Jackson. I didn't know there was an RR24 and an RRX24. Yeah those RRX24s are quite a bit more affordable than the RR24s and the Edwards. Would be curious to try those out.

Honestly, the main reason I got my Edwards is just for the cool factor. I love the guitar, it plays extremely fast and easy, it sounds monstrous, but it's not what I would call a very comfortable guitar. Any superstrat with a good Floyd and the right pickups will be perfectly analogous to what Alexi/Alexander/Roope used.


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> Huh shows how little I know about Jackson. I didn't know there was an RR24 and an RRX24. Yeah those RRX24s are quite a bit more affordable than the RR24s and the Edwards. Would be curious to try those out.
> 
> Honestly, the main reason I got my Edwards is just for the cool factor. I love the guitar, it plays extremely fast and easy, it sounds monstrous, but it's not what I would call a very comfortable guitar. Any superstrat with a good Floyd and the right pickups will be perfectly analogous to what Alexi/Alexander/Roope used.



Yeah, I love the look of a V but I honestly hate the pin location behind the neck, and the jack being on the long horn vs. top mount would be a nightmare while sitting down playing with my Axe I'm sure; the Soloist GAS hit hard quick so I'm definitely entertaining that avenue now, downside being the two I'm looking at are either in Maine or Rhode Island so no quick drive to either


----------



## Alberto7

Oh my Edwards is perfectly fine on the input jack side of things. I can play it sitting down without it getting in the way. Then again, I do have skinny chicken legs. I do like where the strap pins are located, also.
What I don't like as much is arm placement and the lack of a forearm contour. Also the fact that I can only play it in one position while sitting down, and I need to have my left foot higher than my right foot. I like playing in classical position, but I get tired and need to shift positions often. A superstrat is just infinitely more comfortable in that regard. The other thing is that I think these guitars look super dorky when hanging them high, so I like to hang them lower, but then the higher frets become pretty hard to reach.
The angle of the guitar while standing up is also a bit harder to adjust than a superstrat, as it tends to want to remain balanced in one position a bit more.

And going back to strap pin placement on these guitars, the Edwards surprisingly has ZERO neck dive, whereas my LTD one I used to own was HORRIBLE on neck dive. I presume that had to do with the body proportions of the LTD version as well as the different strap pin placement on both the upper horn and behind the neck. If I remember correctly, the neck pin was closer to the centerline of the guitar, whereas the Edwards is a bit more offset towards the bass side:



More importantly, the placement of the pin on the upper horn makes more sense to me on the Edwards, where it is much closer to the centerline of the guitar, so the strap remains much closer to your body.
Here's my LTD way back when:


And here's the Edwards:


----------



## MFB

The more we talk about it the more glad I am that I didn't follow through with my deposit on the Alexi Hexed  All of these are things I always consider and the aesthetics of it always outweigh it which is why I won't buy a V online, I know deep down the second I have it in my hands it all goes away and is like, "these are guitars for other players, not you."

Extreme shape wise, I land more on Explorer/Kelly style, and even the Kelly requires you to relocate the strap pin or you're going to deal with neck dive. So back to hunting down a Soloist I go! (which makes sense as I'm a rhythm player, so why not cope Kuoppala's style too?)


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> The more we talk about it the more glad I am that I didn't follow through with my deposit on the Alexi Hexed  All of these are things I always consider and the aesthetics of it always outweigh it which is why I won't buy a V online, I know deep down the second I have it in my hands it all goes away and is like, "these are guitars for other players, not you."
> 
> Extreme shape wise, I land more on Explorer/Kelly style, and even the Kelly requires you to relocate the strap pin or you're going to deal with neck dive. So back to hunting down a Soloist I go! (which makes sense as I'm a rhythm player, so why not cope Kuoppala's style too?)


Well, if I can't sway you the E-Scythe way, at least I'm glad I could help! 

But really though, these odd shapes really aren't for everyone. I'm no exception, but I just enjoy it so much and COB were just such a big part of my life. The ontly time I grab that guitar nowadays is whenever I want to play Bodom songs or when I need a huge sounding bridge pickup tone tuned in drop C/standard D and a Floyd Rose. Otherwise I have my RGA121 to cover the need for lower tunings and metal tones, and it is SUPREMELY less restrictive to play.

I recently played a Jackson Warrior at a store, and I gotta say it was surprisingly comfy, though I only played it sitting down. I agree that X-shapes (generalizing to include Explorer/Kelly shapes) are generally a lot friendlier in general, despite looking even more menacing and pointier than Vs. Unless you're playing a Moser Starblazer... I played a couple of those many years ago, and they have a bad tendency to stab very strange places.


----------



## MFB

The Drop C stuff is probably my biggest hangup, but I do still have the Eclipse that I can leave in Drop C/Drop A for the Neurosis stuff; ideally I'd install a D-Tuna but with a recessed trem that's not always a guarantee, and a top mount floyd can fuck right off.


----------



## works0fheart

MFB said:


> Yeah, I love the look of a V but I honestly hate the pin location behind the neck, and the jack being on the long horn vs. top mount would be a nightmare while sitting down playing with my Axe I'm sure; the Soloist GAS hit hard quick so I'm definitely entertaining that avenue now, downside being the two I'm looking at are either in Maine or Rhode Island so no quick drive to either





Alberto7 said:


> Oh my Edwards is perfectly fine on the input jack side of things. I can play it sitting down without it getting in the way. Then again, I do have skinny chicken legs. I do like where the strap pins are located, also.
> What I don't like as much is arm placement and the lack of a forearm contour. Also the fact that I can only play it in one position while sitting down, and I need to have my left foot higher than my right foot. I like playing in classical position, but I get tired and need to shift positions often. A superstrat is just infinitely more comfortable in that regard. The other thing is that I think these guitars look super dorky when hanging them high, so I like to hang them lower, but then the higher frets become pretty hard to reach.
> The angle of the guitar while standing up is also a bit harder to adjust than a superstrat, as it tends to want to remain balanced in one position a bit more.
> 
> And going back to strap pin placement on these guitars, the Edwards surprisingly has ZERO neck dive, whereas my LTD one I used to own was HORRIBLE on neck dive. I presume that had to do with the body proportions of the LTD version as well as the different strap pin placement on both the upper horn and behind the neck. If I remember correctly, the neck pin was closer to the centerline of the guitar, whereas the Edwards is a bit more offset towards the bass side:
> 
> 
> More importantly, the placement of the pin on the upper horn makes more sense to me on the Edwards, where it is much closer to the centerline of the guitar, so the strap remains much closer to your body.




The white scythe and the arrowhead are probably the two most well rounded guitars in terms of playability and comfort, at least if you get the Edwards ones (not that you can really find another version of the arrowhead). As shown in the pics that Alberto posted, the strap pins are placed pretty well. Sitting with a V takes a bit of time to get used to but I've been doing it for so long that I sit that way with any guitar I play now. 

As far as the bit about the upper fret access on RR24's, it's not bad. I thought it would be years ago prior to getting one but it's actually pretty doable. It's not like people are playing the 24th fret on the low E or A strings and whatnot anyways. 

I understand this shape isn't for everyone, but if there is one version of a V out there that's definitely had a lot of thought put into it, it's the Edwards/Japanese style Scythe and/or Arrowhead. The cutaway on the back really helps with not having that awkward line digging into your ribs when standing. The cutaways are awesome and I'm not sure why it took anyone so long to think to do it on a V. I think a lot of them also have the last 4 or 5 frets scalloped too. The balance is pretty good, and the overall build quality is pretty good for what you'd pay for one. The jack location on the upper wing is honestly the best place for it on a V. I've played ones with it on the lower wing and that just feels super awkward. I've also seen ones that are top mount and it's a huge eyesore.

I get the appeal of a good looking soloist/super strat style guitar as well though so I'm not going to try to sell you on the Alexi's too hard. I have a soloist here that I absolutely adore. It's got the best feeling neck of any of my guitars I think. It's one of these if you're interested.









Jackson X Series SLATXMG 3-6 Soloist | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com





Also, not sure how much anyone cares, but there's a guy on youtube restoring old/obscure Bodom footage. The sound quality is still not the greatest, but it is improved along with the picture.

Here's one of Alexi playing his old Ibanez.



Same show I think, but one of his old Jackson customs is in this.



And here's a recently unearthed cover of Alexi playing with a Death cover band for a tribute concert or something after Chuck died.


----------



## MFB

works0fheart said:


> The white scythe and the arrowhead are probably the two most well rounded guitars in terms of playability and comfort, at least if you get the Edwards ones (not that you can really find another version of the arrowhead). As shown in the pics that Alberto posted, the strap pins are placed pretty well. Sitting with a V takes a bit of time to get used to but I've been doing it for so long that I sit that way with any guitar I play now.
> 
> As far as the bit about the upper fret access on RR24's, it's not bad. I thought it would be years ago prior to getting one but it's actually pretty doable. It's not like people are playing the 24th fret on the low E or A strings and whatnot anyways.
> 
> I understand this shape isn't for everyone, but if there is one version of a V out there that's definitely had a lot of thought put into it, it's the Edwards/Japanese style Scythe and/or Arrowhead. The cutaway on the back really helps with not having that awkward line digging into your ribs when standing. The cutaways are awesome and I'm not sure why it took anyone so long to think to do it on a V. I think a lot of them also have the last 4 or 5 frets scalloped too. The balance is pretty good, and the overall build quality is pretty good for what you'd pay for one. The jack location on the upper wing is honestly the best place for it on a V. I've played ones with it on the lower wing and that just feels super awkward. I've also seen ones that are top mount and it's a huge eyesore.
> 
> I get the appeal of a good looking soloist/super strat style guitar as well though so I'm not going to try to sell you on the Alexi's too hard. I have a soloist here that I absolutely adore. It's got the best feeling neck of any of my guitars I think. It's one of these if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson X Series SLATXMG 3-6 Soloist | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, not sure how much anyone cares, but there's a guy on youtube restoring old/obscure Bodom footage. The sound quality is still not the greatest, but it is improved along with the picture.
> 
> Here's one of Alexi playing his old Ibanez.



I'll definitely give them that, the cutaways that the ESP/Edwards have added definitely improve the overall nature of the V, and I can't believe it's not the default to have them as such for accessibility. As you said, it's not like anyone's playing the low E/A on those frets, but even that extra bit to not have to reach over is gravy for the average player.

Right now there's a used DXMG, and SLX that I'm waiting to see pics of before I decide which to entertain first. I like the straight forward Soloist, two-hum with classic sharkfin inlays of the two.


----------



## p0ke

Yeah, to continue that V vs soloist conversation, I would definitely get the soloist if the intention is to mainly play it sitting down. But for live situations and even band practice, I really prefer V's (or actually RR shape to be more specific) because of the option to put it on your left knee while playing solos. It not only looks awesome but also makes long stretches easier since the neck angle will be almost upright.

Regarding neck dive, for me the solution has always been to simply use a thick leather strap...

To be fair, I'm a bit biased since I don't really like the strat style shape in the first place, but I definitely wouldn't mind one of Alexander's ESP's, in particular the HCDR one. The graphic looks pretty damned sweet on it.




Nothing wrong with the camo-one either:


----------



## MFB

I think I remember now why I never end up going the Soloist route, I always have to make some sort of mod for what I want 

In the DXMG's case, I'd have to swap the pups for passive and probably do a swap on the trem as it looks like it's just a Jackson licensed vs. even being something like a cheaper name OFR, so I don't have much faith in it. I think I'm going to end up back at the LTD M-1 like I wanted at the end of last year and put an end to it.

That HCDR LTD is rad, shame that Kuoppala was like, notoriously unphotographed during his time with the band, I just see them same five photos of him all over the place. I had never even seen it up until now because of that. I do remember seeing him with some camo ones though.


----------



## Alberto7

Alexander has always had the best hair in COB, and that's a fact.


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> I think I remember now why I never end up going the Soloist route, I always have to make some sort of mod for what I want
> 
> In the DXMG's case, I'd have to swap the pups for passive and probably do a swap on the trem as it looks like it's just a Jackson licensed vs. even being something like a cheaper name OFR, so I don't have much faith in it. I think I'm going to end up back at the LTD M-1 like I wanted at the end of last year and put an end to it.
> 
> That HCDR LTD is rad, shame that Kuoppala was like, notoriously unphotographed during his time with the band, I just see them same five photos of him all over the place. I had never even seen it up until now because of that. I do remember seeing him with some camo ones though.


Yeah, for the price you'd be spending on those mods... might as well get something from the Pro series, though idk what kinds of offerings they have there for Soloists.


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, for the price you'd be spending on those mods... might as well get something from the Pro series, though idk what kinds of offerings they have there for Soloists.



Ironically, that'd put me at a hair below the Edwards V prices so we've come full circle  And the Pro Soloists don't even have full sharkfins! They're all using the fucking piranha inlays, which to me, are like inherently UN-Jackson. Only the Loomis Soloist has fins and it's the most expensive of the options.

@eaeolian can you and Dave talk to Jackson about their Pro line is only for djent boys and not those who want old school style shredders? Shit's lame, and I don't have the money to throw at a 90s Soloist.


----------



## works0fheart

MFB said:


> @eaeolian can you and Dave talk to Jackson about their Pro line is only for djent boys and not those who want old school style shredders? Shit's lame, and I don't have the money to throw at a 90s Soloist.








Concept Series Rhoads RR24 HS | Guitars


Concept Series Rhoads RR24 HS, Ebony Fingerboard, White with Black Pinstripes




www.jacksonguitars.com





Do it. 

One of us! One of us! One of us!


----------



## MFB

works0fheart said:


> Concept Series Rhoads RR24 HS | Guitars
> 
> 
> Concept Series Rhoads RR24 HS, Ebony Fingerboard, White with Black Pinstripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jacksonguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> One of us! One of us! One of us!



Those specs on a Pro Soloist, plz and thanks.


----------



## p0ke

^ I've been drooling a bit too much over those recent RR models. I would've probably bought an RRX24 if those had been available back when I bought my first LTD MMV, but back then all the available RR's had 22 frets for whatever reason. Now there are even 7-string models available at a reasonable price...


----------



## MFB

CHILDREN OF BODOM's Final Concert To Be Released As Live Album


CHILDREN OF BODOM's final concert, which took place on December 15, 2019 at the Black Box in Helsinki Ice Hall in Helsinki, Finland, will be released next year as a live album. Earlier today, drummer Jaska Raatikainen, bassist Henri "Henkka T. Blacksmith" Seppälä and keyboardist Janne Wirman...




blabbermouth.net


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I’d rather they didn’t release that show since there was a lot of bad energy on the stage that night, hopefully they aren’t releasing any live footage. Compared to the Bodom after Midnight show there is a big difference but that wouldn’t sell as well.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> I’d rather they didn’t release that show since there was a lot of bad energy on the stage that night, hopefully they aren’t releasing any live footage. Compared to the Bodom after Midnight show there is a big difference but that wouldn’t sell as well.



Also the CoB guys wouldn't get any money from a BaM release.

Oh well, I'm probably buying said CD anyway, let's hope it gets some killer artwork at least...


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, it's exciting in a way, but at the same time I have a feeling it'll be a crappy performance. Those guys hated one another that night, and I don't know if Alexi was in good enough physical shape to play well either. I'd expect it to be nostalgic, but I wouldn't expect it to sound particularly good, especially compared to their other live albums. Could be wrong though, I wasn't there lol


----------



## works0fheart

From what I remember of that show they had played a lot of old material and Alexi was actually pretty on top of his playing, but I do agree about the tension between the band thing. 

I would absolutely love to have one of the last few Bodom After Midnight gigs too because his chops were pretty good there as well, but I doubt we'll get it unfortunately.


----------



## DC23

At this point I would take any gigs they could release on bluray.


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> CHILDREN OF BODOM's Final Concert To Be Released As Live Album
> 
> 
> CHILDREN OF BODOM's final concert, which took place on December 15, 2019 at the Black Box in Helsinki Ice Hall in Helsinki, Finland, will be released next year as a live album. Earlier today, drummer Jaska Raatikainen, bassist Henri "Henkka T. Blacksmith" Seppälä and keyboardist Janne Wirman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blabbermouth.net



I was there. No need for a CD. 



Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, it's exciting in a way, but at the same time I have a feeling it'll be a crappy performance. Those guys hated one another that night, and I don't know if Alexi was in good enough physical shape to play well either. I'd expect it to be nostalgic, but I wouldn't expect it to sound particularly good, especially compared to their other live albums. Could be wrong though, I wasn't there lol



Honestly, they sounded great and there didn't seem to be too much of bad blood between Alexi/rest of them. Iirc, they even did the thing where Alexi walked up to Janne for the dual lead in "Downfall".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

works0fheart said:


> I would absolutely love to have one of the last few Bodom After Midnight gigs too because his chops were pretty good there as well, but I doubt we'll get it unfortunately.


Yeah honestly 'd prefer that. Heard nothing but good things about those gigs.


----------



## NotDonVito

One of the best COB covers I've heard, almost too close to the original. \m/


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> One of the best COB covers I've heard, almost too close to the original. \m/




Hey! Don't forget this one. 



Edit: Jesus, I forgot how tight my rhythm playing was back in the day, even if I say so myself.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Hey! Don't forget this one.



top 5 drummers eminem was afraid to diss


----------



## bloodocean

NotDonVito said:


> One of the best COB covers I've heard, almost too close to the original. \m/


Slaps hard! Awesome cover.


----------



## aesthyrian

That cover kicks ass, they really nailed the leads, even the keyboard solo!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

NotDonVito said:


> One of the best COB covers I've heard, almost too close to the original. \m/




Wow that is on point!!!


----------



## p0ke

NotDonVito said:


> One of the best COB covers I've heard, almost too close to the original. \m/




That's pretty much a perfect cover, but being 1:1, IMO it's kinda pointless. Because, you know, you'd probably end up listening to the original version anyway. 

Don't get me wrong, I am impressed by how close they got, but I just don't think this is the kind of cover that'll end up on anyone's playlist. But you know what'd be awesome? If they played the song live!


----------



## Shawn

I never got into CoB until a few years ago, kinda late discovering them and after Alexi's death, I started to listen to them more. He was a great musician.


----------

